# Pokemon: Gota Catch 'em All (2.0) Main RP Thread



## Gaja (Sep 25, 2011)

*New Members are Welcomed with cake* 

*Rules*
*No spamming: *At least make a paragraph. Anything less then 5 sentences is considered spam as well.
*No Godmodding:* I'll be reading each and every post in here. If I see godmodding, I'll have it addressed. If you think something is godmodding, PM me the post and I'll look it over again.
*No long OOC conversations: *We have  for that 
*No insulting:* Seriously. IC insults are allowed if there's a just cause. 
*Turn off your Sig*

*About controlling other people's characters:* if you really need an action and he's offline until tomorrow, you can do it but not something that involves something detrimental to the other dudes character.

Also, if he/she gives you permission to do so, then you can do anything as long as the PC doesn't die. 

The original owner is still the one who decides if he accepts the events.

*Alright fellow Rpers embark on the greatest adventure of all time and claim the thrown of Pokemon Master​*​


----------



## Imamember (Sep 25, 2011)

*Big Trouble Little Shinx! Part 1*

_Its a beautifull monday in Sparkfoam city, all of the local market stalls around the park grounds are selling food, merchandise, and other items of minimal value, as the boat harbour is jam packed with people after a ship has just arrived from Sinnoh. Onboard that ship was Luccus Maximus, the trainer who is now here in Sairu, and ready for his big adventure.

As Luccus is walking through the crowd reading signs trying to look for a sign showing him the direction of the local Pokemon centre he bumps into a man, the man was dressed in a large trench coat and had a smirk on his face, after apologising to Luccus he continues on his way and Luccus does also, Luccus gets out of the large crowd of people and notices one of the stalls selling hot food, he rushes over ready to get some lunch, he reaches in his pocket and realises his wallet is missing, that man who bumped into him must have been a pick pocketer._

*Luccus:* Damn it! Just my luck, this day is turning from bad to worse, first i get sea sick, now i loose my wallet, how the hell am i going to get some food now..

_He looks up and notices a small boy admiring his watch,_ 

*Luccus:* You like the watch ill sell it to you for 20 credits, 

_The small boy agrees and exchanges the 20 credits for Luccus watch that is worth more than 30 times that, Luccus then buys some food and continues on his way, he walks over into the parklands and looks around as there are trainers everywhere having contests with their pokemon, Luccus goes up to a contest between a Squirtle and a Marill the two pokemon are having a contest over who can fill up bucket first with their watergun attack, Luccus finds a man watching and goes to speak with him_

*Luccus:* Excuse me, but i cant help notice your watching this are one of these pokemon yous?

*Man:* Im afraid your wrong, im just out for a leisurly stroll and love water pokemon, especially marill.

*Luccus:* Is that so, care to have a wager over who will win, a thousand credits,

*Man:* thats a bit rich dont you think, i only have three hundred on me that will have to do.

*Luccus:* Your on.

_Luccus and the man, watch as the contest begins both pokemon shoot their water guns as marill is in the lead at the moment, as the buckets reach half full, the pokemon continue battling away, Luccus smirks before yelling to the man "Watch out" the man ducks, whilst his attention is turned Luccus kicks a stone at the marill it turns and waterguns him instead, this gives squirtle the edge in filling up his bucket first, The man chuckles not realising what has happened._

*Man:* Well a bet is a bet isnt it, here you go son, enjoy your day, 

_The man walks off as Luccus made a quick bit of cash to tired him over and he sets off to find the pokemon centre, as he arrives at the pokemon centre he walks in and speaks to the nurse. She offers him a bed to stay in for the night, free of charge she also asks him his name after he tells her his name is Luccus Maximus, she says she has a package for him.

Luccus Opens the package its a letter from his father and also has a credit card in it. _

Dear Luccus, 
I know im the last person you want to hear from but i want you to know, i do want you to return home, there is no need for you to set out on some pokemon journey, i will buy you whatever pokemon you want if you return home, however incase you do decide to do it on your own and experience the world here is a credit card with acess to your inheritence, incase you get strapped for cash, however think wisely because if you use this card, i will be able to check the statement and see what towns you are in, and dont think for a second i wont try and make your journey hard so you return homw, tough love is what makes your smart and powerfull, not beleiving fate.
From: Your father Carlos.

_Luccus throws the letter in the bin however puts the credit card in his back pocket and leaves the pokemon centre for an afternoon walk, he begins looking around town saying a friendly hello to the people in it, and meets some new people, he then makes his way up to the north of town, where there is a large archway with "Bicycle Path" Written on it, as riders are making their way through it he continues walking back towards the pokemon centre, he hears noises in the bushes to the right and walks over to see what it is, There is a Shinx that is hurt, The wild shinx has a small cutt on its leg, and Luccus tries to pick it up however the Shinx hits Luccus with a charge, knocking him over and leaving him with a small shock of electricity, Shinx collapses after the move however and faints, Luccus picks up the wild shinx and rushes it back to the pokemon centre. he runs on and hands it to the nurse._

*Luccus:* Quick nurse you need to help it, it has a bad leg and its fainted of exhaustion please help it!

_As luccus waits outside the door of the room where the nurse is healing the Shinx, he continues to look at the clock in anticipation, The nurse comes out._

*Nurse:* Shinx will be just fine he needed a small rest, a drink of water and his leg cleaned up and bandages he is still resting but should make a full recovery by morning.

*Luccus:* Thankyou nurse, do you know what would have caused this, it looks like a bite from another pokemon?

*Nurse:* Well you mentioned earlier you found him near the bicycle path, thats where Luxray and Jolteon battle over territory, so im not suprised, im assuming that this is the small child of one of those luxray and its been lost from its parents, i guess it would have been attacked by a jolteon or eevee in the area and has somehow managed to make it this far but couldnt reach it to any people, your lucky you found it.

*Luccus:* Well first thing in the morning ill be sure to make sure i take it back and find its parents.

_Luccus enters shinx room and ends up sleeping on the chair next to its bed._

*-The next morning-*

_Luccus Wakes up next to Shinx Bed, as the Shinx is awake and jumping around, it looks at luccus and jumps of the bed rubbing its head against his foot, it seems to be friendly towards him, thankfull for helping him, Luccus explains that he will help the shix get back to its home, the shinx becomes agitated and hides under the bed. the nurse re-enters the room, _

*Nurse:* Well Shinx is recovered and ready to leave, where is shinx?

*luccus:* its hiding under the bed, as soon as i mentioned home it became shy and hid.

*nurse:* Hmm well the only conclusion i can come to is it didnt get lost from its family but maybe it ws kicked out of the pack, ive heard stories of jolteon kicking out Eevees that arent strong enough and loose in battle, because they cant keep up with the pack the pack decides to disown it and leave it to fend for itself, but i never thought the Luxray and Luxio would be so cruel.

_The Shinx comes back out from the bed and rubs against Luccus again hiding behind his feet from the nurse, _

*Luccus:* Well i guess you dont want to go home then, how about you come with me would you like that?

_The Shinx jumps up and down in excitement!_

*Luccus:* Fine its settled you can join my team but first, i wouldnt mind finding out how strong you are, im sure your strong and your pack just didnt realise it, so before i will agree to captue you, i want a battle!

_Shinx gets excited once more and Luccus and shinx go outside Shinx stands ready and facing luccus, Luccus reaches for the back of his jacket pulling out a pokeball, _

*Luccus:* Go CHARMANDER!

_Charmander apears and it stands looking at Shinx,_ 

*Luccus:* Go charmander Smokescreen.

_Charmander stands not moving,  shink turns and hits charmander with a tackle knocking charmander backwards, _

*Luccus;* Charmander whats wrong, back at home you were perfect you listened to everything i said, why dont you want to fight?, 

_Charmander turns looking at Luccus and shakes his head, Charmander doesnt want to fight, All of the time it spent with Luccus before coming to Sairu was just hanging out, not fighting, Charmander has begin to be more of a friend than a tool for fighting, it has lost its passion for a fight, 
Shinx runs at charmander again and this time bites his tail, Charmander falls backwards again and gets back up but still refuses to fight_

*Luccus:* Charmander, you need to fight for me, you need to win this battle hit him with Smokescreen

_Charmander still refuses to fight but stands tall looking at shinx, shinx runs and begins charging as it uses charge, hitting charmander again this time knocking him right back behind Luccus, _

*Luccus:* CHARMANDER GET UP AND FIGHT WILL YOU, PLEASE!​


----------



## Imamember (Sep 25, 2011)

*Big Trouble Little Shinx! Part 2*

_Charmander gets up slowely, begining to feel the effects of the fight, as Shinx runs in for one more charge Charmander moves out of the way, and Shinx runs into the tree that was behind charmander knocking itself out in the process as it falls Luccus quickly grabs his pokeball and throws it at Shinx, the ball hits the ground and bounces it moves a little but the capture is complete, Luccus has captured Shinx. Luccus picks up the pokeball and puts it on his belt behind his jacket, he then grabs charmanders pokeball but doesnt return him straight away first he walks over and pats him on the head._

*Luccus:* I dont know whats up with you today buddy, but today is the first day of our journey and you let me down, if we are going to get through this i need you with me, your my best friend and together we are going to get strong and become a legendary duo, please be better next time. Return Charmander

_Luccus returns charmander and puts him on the belt also as he looks to the north and begins walking towards the bicycle path, knowing his journey ahead of him is going to be a tough one!_

_Journey To be continued....._​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 26, 2011)

*Sairu Pokemon Sanctuary, Yuki Asasume...*

8:00 A.M.

A tall, slender woman stands up off a low sitting bed, she yawns, stretching.  Looking over at what was curled up on a hammock hanging high across a corner, she smiles at the furry white creature who is sound asleep.  She grabs a full body jumpsuit, jeans, and a t-shirt, then gets in the shower.  After leaving the bathroom, she puts on her glasses since she seemed to misplace her contact lenses.  She walked towards the stairs, jogging down most of the stairs, she slipped and dropped her glasses down the side, snapping the frames in three places.

Yuki sighs, squinting, she picks herself up, then heading for the kitchen.  She finds Bandit running around with a lemon in her mouth, “Come here Bandit...Give that to me...” she says, squinting at the pokemon, she starts to pull at the lemon, but the Purrloin bit down on it, squirting it right into her eye.  “OWOWOWOW!  BAD KITTY!” She yells, slamming her fist onto the counter.  “This...hurts...so...freaken...bad...” She growls through her teeth.    Finally she gets a watergun in the eyes by Maru, her Dewott.

She as well as Nick then cook up some breakfast for all the pokemon, plus some for themselves, she was kept busy for two hours, then another hour for eating in silence.

11:00 A.M

At eleven she did her daily chores for the day, nothing special.

12:00

Yuki was working on a painting of the Sanctuary, she was calmly painting until a pair of fire pokemon started play-fighting and one of the blasts charges right towards Yuki, but instead of hitting her, it hit the painting that she had just finished.  She had looked up, it was Chicky that was standing there, the other pokemon had run away.

“I cannot believe it...all that work, just gone...” she mumbles to herself, falling back on the Entei behind her.

1:00

Yuki was looking around the sanctuary looking for Nick, because he had to fix a hole in the roof.  She had found him, as her older sister Jessie was obviously flirting with him.  She stormed away, hoping to cool down, she was too agitated from the rest of the day.  Then she saw Jessie on her own she took the chance to confront her.












“Jessie...” Yuki growled like an angry dog.

“What is it Yuki?” Jessie looked up at her very angry little sister.

“I'm not in the mood for your games today!  I broke my glasses, found my contacts in the fridge for some unknown reason, got Lemon juice in my eye!  THEN a painting I was working on for a month got burnt up into  nothing!” Yuki yelled, then grabbed her sister by the front of her dress, slowly pulling her higher, “Then you flirting with the only man that YOU know I love!  Y'know what?  Sixteen years is long enough!  Your little doormat that you step on every damn time, just to get yourself above in life is standing up for herself!” Yuki holds her sister dangling by her dress, “I am NOT the Yuki you thought you knew!  Today it is my eighteenth birthday, and I am a grown woman!  There is NOTHING...YOU CAN DO...ABOUT IT!” She screams, tears rolling down her cheeks, swinging Jessie between each statement, then she drops Jessie to the ground.

She storms off towards the entrance, where they were expecting visitors for Yuki's party, they had a cake and all the party treats, but all Yuki could think about was crying.  Z rubbed on her leg sympathetically, then sat down next to her in his elaborate clothes.


----------



## Franky (Sep 26, 2011)

*Thomas Saint ; The Journey Begins*​
The sun shone in through the small window, shining upon Thomas's face and breaching his eyes. He raised his hand slightly to block the rays lazily and yawned with a small sigh at the end. Getting up, knocking forward the covers of his small bed he pulled together the curtains and with another sigh he flopped back into bed, running his hand through his hair and turning to face the wall. Placing his hands at his side once again and rubbing his head against his pillow briefly he drifted back to sleep without even readjusting the blankets.

This didn't last very long though. The white carpet below his bed where his room was the darkest were disturbed by a hunched shape floating eerily through them and up into the inside of his bed. The small ghost pokemon levitated it's way up to the top of the bed, right in front of Thomas's face and reaching his arms out and suddenly...

*DUUUUUSKULL*

Boom! With a thud and a loud shout to the heavens, Thomas flew out of his bed backwards and onto the floor, shaking the room slighting and nearly knocking over the lamp on his dresser. A pokeball rolled off the dresser and onto the floor next to him. Straightening himself he picked up the pokeball and looked at it with  lazy glance, now pretty much fully awake.

"Duskull... You can't do that this early in the morning!" Thomas shouted, jumping up and attempting to tackle the floating pokemon, only to fall through it and onto his bed.

"THOMAS! Quit fooling around and get cleaned up! Weren't you heading out today!?"

"Coming down soon Mom!"

Thomas looked back at Duskull, who was spinning around mid air, laughing it's little ghost ass off. Thomas couldn't help but smile softly. Thus, Thomas slipped out of his t-shirt, leaving himself with just his plain boxers. He walked out into the hall of the upstairs of his home, grabbing a towel from a nearby cabinet on the way to his bathroom, stepping into the shower and throwing the towel over the side and tossing his boxers out onto the tile without a care in the world.

With a twist of the reflective knob the warm water splashed against him, running down his body and into the drain beneath his feet. Soon, as to be expected by Thomas, Duskull floated into the shower through the wall and became tangible. Thomas gave him a hug and rubbed soap on his head. Hey, you gotta keep your pokemon clean, too!

"Ok, ok, ok, let's go grab something to eat!"

Thomas stepped out of the shower and wrapped his waste in the towel he had brought in with him after drying his hair and the rest of his body. Back in his room he slipped into his clothes; a simple pair of black jeans, a light blue hooded jacket over a white T, and his pair of purple sneakers. He slung his bag over his shoulders and smiled at Duskull. The two of them headed downstairs and into the simple kitchen where Thomas's mother was washing a skillet and a couple of pans.

"There's some breakfast over on the table! You can leave after you eat, honey!"

"Thanks mom!" Thomas exclaimed as he sat down and gobbled down the eggs, bacon and toast hurriedly, almost choking.

With that, and his good byes already said the night before, his things packed in his pack and his best friend Duskull happily stuffed with pokemon food Thomas had set aside before eating breakfast, Thomas hugged his mother and walked out the door with a wave of his hand. The sun shone on him as if he was the new star, although this made him feel shy already.

"Be safe, and make sure to write home sometimes, Thomas!" his mom shouted after him, poking her head out of the door, "Oh, did you get your _running shoes_!"

Thomas nodded with an embarrassed smile, lifting his left foot and pointing at the brand-new violet shoes his mother had bought him the other day. Thomas lifted his bike up from the fence and undid the bike lock, tossing it in his bag and motioning to Duskull to come along. He mounted his bike and rode off with Duskull floating quickly alongside him towards the forest to the north, following the path that led to the Sairu Sanctuary and Domino City, assuming that that would be a good area to start.

Much to Thomas's dislike, just a ways outside of Suofreight City, Thomas fell from his bike as a yellow streak jumped in front of his bike. Thomas backed up when he realized what had jumped in front of him. The small electric pokemon, Elekid, known to some kids in town as the "Electric Boxer", known for its ruffle of fur between the prongs on it's head, had it's fists raised and poised to fight. It faced Duskull, who just looked towards it with bewilderment, waiting for a response from Thomas. Thomas, however, just scooted backwards little by little, ever so shy to people he didn't know.

"Duskull... can you... get rid of it?" Thomas asked politely of his partner.

With it's own name said Duskull used Nightshade of it's own decision, a shadow raising a attacking the Elekid. The Elekid swiftly moved out of the way, however, and charged at Duskull. Elekid was using Quick Attack, but little did it know, Duskull would be unaffected by this, Elekid himself simply flying by and ramming into a tree. Rubbing it's head angrily, Elekid decided to try a Low Kick. To no avail.

Now was the time for Elekid's last move. If this didn't work, then Elekid would have no way of fighting back against Thomas's Duskull. Sparks danced around Elekid's body, gathering at it's fist and charging. With a swift movement and a strong forward punch, Elekid went at Duskull with all it's might. This, too, didn't work. Although it seemed to be successful, the electricity vanished and discharged at the last second, the punch going through Duskull and Elekid falling to the ground.

Elekid got up and looked up to the Duskull. Elekid, even though it loved to fight, it was still a baby pokemon and had yet to come face to face with an honest-to-goodness Ghost-type pokemon. Elekid was genuinely scared for once, and Thomas caught this as it backed away.

"Wait, Duskull, he seems really frightened now... and I don't think it'd be fair if he can't hit you with any of his attacks anyway..." Thomas said, jumping forward for once and reaching out to the Elekid.

Thomas was usually reserved, but, when confronted with someone who was equally as embarrassed and shy as him, he would begin to sympathize with them. Thomas hesitated for a moment as more sparks jumped around the Elekid, but he pushed forward and patted it on the head. The static stung him a little bit, but Thomas kept rubbing him until the Elekid calmed down. This was just him trying to naturally defend himself, and Thomas accepted it.

"It's ok... I'm here for you, little buddy..." Thomas said, comforting the pokemon.

Elekid jumped forward with an excited smile, hugging Thomas, who also hugged him  back.

"Hey... I know!" Thomas began, pulling an empty pokeball out of his bag slinging it to his side, "How about you come with us on our journey!?"

The Elekid paused as he looked back and forth between him and Duskull. He thought about it, but soon nodded and poked the pokeball himself, inserting himself. The pokeball fell the ground and began to shake, one time, two times, three times and BING! Elekid was caught, but was soon outside the pokeball, jumping and excited as usual.

"Yeah! I caught an Elekid!!" Thomas shouted in excitement.



_Journey to be continued_​


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

*Gratis Basin, McPeak Manor*

Travis stared out the open window of his bedroom with an empty gaze of defeat. In his hand he held a locket, and within this locket was a photograph of his late mother, Rachel McPeak, the only person who ever showed him anything even remotely close to ?love?. A single tear fell from his eye, rolled down his cheek, and plopped onto the photograph as he clicked it closed. He walked over to his desk, opened a drawer, and retrieved a harmonica with his name engraved into it. He inhaled and blew into it, playing a beautiful melody taught to him by Rachel McPeak. As he concluded his song, his Treecko entered his room through the open window.

?Just the Pok?mon I wished to see.? Travis said as he smirked at Treecko, rubbing his head. Treecko jerked his head away, but returned a smile. ?We?re leaving today, Treecko. Connor isn?t going to stop us from doing so. Not again.? He clenched the harmonic. Treecko spoke to Travis. ?Yeah, I know the door?s locked. I?m going out the window. Look,? Travis began as he opened his closet and pulled out a bag. ?I?ve already packed. The maid will be making her hourly check in a couple of minutes. As soon as she?s come and gone, so am I. Are you still coming with me?? Treecko nodded nonchalantly. ?Good.?

There was a knock at the door. ?Young Master McPeak?? It was Esmeralda, the head maid.

?Yes, Esmeralda?? Travis routinely answered.

?I trust you?ve yet to run away?? 

?No, not yet Esmeralda.? Travis replied with a chuckle. She silently nodded to herself and resumed her other activities.

?Now we go, Treecko.? With that, Travis grabbed his bed covers, which had been tied into a rope to permit his escape, and began to climb down.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2011)

*Jack Pyro; Lamprey Town

*Within the borders of Lamprey Town stands a building. Nothing big. Almost like a shed with windows. Once you come closer to it, you start to notice details about the house. On the doormat, it says "Adventure!". The doorbell has been changed with a bell, and the door has small scrataches, burns and holes.

A sound of fire can be heard from inside. "Torchic. Time to go." the voice inside said, and the door flew open. 

A tall man with long spiked red hair walkes out, a big grin plastered on his face and a torchic on his shoulder.

"Chic! Chic! Tooooorchiiiic!" the torchic said happily, snuggling the man's cheeks. "Heh. I know Zoia, adventure sure is fun!" he responded, somehow knowing what the torchic said. 

With torchic on his shoulder, he soon arrived at the daycare/lab, where Professor Pine stayed. Jack was going to meet him. He had heared about a pokemon from books, and he had desided he wanted one, no matter what.

_*knock, knock*_

​


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

*Gratis Basin, McPeak Manor*

Travis slowly climbed down the rope he had constructed from his bed sheets and when he felt he was as low as the covers would permit, he let go and fell to the ground, landing in the bushes beneath his window. He made his way out, picking twigs and leaves out of his hair and dusting them off of his clothing before grabbing his bag off the ground, casually throwing it over his shoulder, and starting off. His room was on the far end of the manor, so he had to make his way around his home towards the front, as that’s where the gate was. He made his way around without being caught, but as he made for the gate, his name was called out.

“Boy.” Connor McPeak bellowed. Travis jumped a bit involuntarily, but turned around in a fa?ade of being nonchalant. Connor was a tall, dark man with dark brown hair which showed signs of greying, as he was in the latter half of his middle ages. Under his nose was a mustache reminiscent of that of Hitler's, which only made him look all the more evil than he already was.

“Yes, Master McPeak?” Connor didn’t permit Travis calling him ‘father’ or ‘Connor’. ‘Master will do fine’, he would say.

“Finally attempting escape, are we? I’m honestly surprised this hasn’t happened sooner. You didn’t think you’d get away, would you?” Connor said as he walked closer, out of the shadows of his porch and into the sunlight.

“I haven’t come this far for nothing, Connor.”

Connor’s expression grimaced at hearing this, but he let it roll off his back. “I’ve already lost Rachel. You’re all I’ve left of her.” He grabbed a Pokeball. “You won’t get away too.” Treecko popped out from Travis’ back.

“Watch me.”


----------



## Vergil (Sep 26, 2011)

*Doofenschmirtz Evil Incorporated Tower - Domino City*

?Doofenshmirtz Evil incorporated!? the four men sang in front of an exasperated Heinz Doofenshmirtz.

?No, no no! That?s all wrong, it needs to be more jolly and friendly, so people will invest in Evil Incorporated. OK take it from the top.?

He?d been trying for the last hour to get the jingle right but it was finally coming along.

?Soon my plan to take over the world will be complete! I have already acquired the ACME corporation and with their resources and my intellect and of course you my Pofi-inator!?

?Squirtle!?

?Yes, that?s the spirit! Soon Domino City will be mine and then the Sairu Region and then the world!?

?Squirtle!?

?Hm?you?re right. I need to get to work and put the finishing touches on my?..? he pulled off a giant cloth over a massive contraption. ??Tiny-inator! Yes that?s right Pofi-inator, with this we can turn anything we want tiny and so that I shall be a giant! Sure I could have just made a giant-inator  and used it on myself but it seemed easier this way...in fact there is a dial right here that does that very thing but I don?t know, it seems better to turn everything tiny, don?t you think??

Squirtle nodded in agreement. 

?But this machine needs poke-power. You see your water gun attack and firing water from a hose are different. It has a different quality to it and so I need a large pokemon with a big attack to power this thing! Then I shall take over the world!!?

Squirtle stroked his chin and nodded.

?I just need to get my hands on a big pokemon, or one with a powerful attack. Hm?I think we shall pay a visit to the pokemon sanctuary, those Asasume?s have powerful pokemon and I shall steal one to power my Tiny-inator! But don?t worry, I know we have to defeat them first which is why I?ve developed this giant mechanical Charizard!?

Squirtle looked at the 5 story high giant mechanical pokemon and his jaw dropped. 

?Actually I didn't really develop him, I picked him up on sale at the Giant mechanical pokemon centre. I don?t know why no-one would want it, it?s a great piece of mechanical genius! Come on Pofi-inator, let?s capture us a pokemon!?

With that the pair jumped into the driver cockpit which just happened to be in the giant Charizard?s mouth and flew towards The Pokemon Sanctuary


----------



## Gaja (Sep 26, 2011)

*Simon Benson
Sairu - Domino City, His Apartment*










​
A new day shinned upon the region of Sairu. And as always the weather was warm in Domino City. The streets were filled with people rushing somewhere, and cars filled the streets. After all Domino City was the largest city of the region and the center for many corporations and a home to a lot of people. One such person was Simon Benson, an 18 year old pokemon trainer hailing from this very city. 

Laying in bed in his very own apartment the blond young man had several pokemon laying around him as a soft tune was played by his laptop . It was a song that he liked very much, because it was the song that he considered his. Correction it was the song that he and his girlfriend Rin thought of as their song. And since the blond girl wasn't in the room right now Simon used the opportunity to play with some of his pokemon a little. "Victini come here." With Houndour taking a nap next to the bed a small orange pokemon, considered a legendary pokemon that was named Victini landed on Simon's stomach and smiled innocently. "Vi!" It greeted Simon and sat down, looking at Simon and imitating him. "Today is Yuki's birthday... and Rin and I plan on going over to the Sanctuary and meeting the guys." Victini nodded as Simon put his hand on it's head and gently scratched it. "I'll meet up with Will there as well. He's gonna be in Domino today." Victini raised both of its little arms in to the air at the mention of William who was not a stranger to the little pokemon. Actually Victini liked William, and remembered him from that battle two years ago.

Standing up Victini was filled with positive energy like always and slowly danced to the tune, grabbing Simon's Joltik and imitating Simon and Rin. Of course Victini was Simon, and Joltik was Rin. Simon smiled at the two dancing pokemon as he wondered if it was time to leave already. Another thing that was happening today was his younger brother Alex starting an adventure of his own. The oldest Benson boy had to wonder how that one was gonna play out, and naturally his thoughts drifted of to that day when he too first started out as a pokemon trainer. It was the same day that he met a very special girl, one that is by his side to this very day.

So much was going on that Simon couldn't help but be excited, it looked like the beginning of a new adventure for a lot of people. He didn't see William in two years, though they did exchange a few phone calls here and there, and Simon was actually surprised to find out that William too loved motorcycles like he did. So as Victini and Joltik separated the blond young man stood up and looked around his room. He was such a dedicated pokemon trainer, book shelfs filled with books and Pokemon DVD's containing footage of some of the best trainers to date fighting. A large TV in the middle of the room, a game console under it, and a closet in the far corner of the room. The living room which was down the hall, he needed to clean up or Rin would kill him. Rin really was big on keeping everything spotless. Meanwhile Simon did agree with her, but his actions didn't always do the same, as he left the living room a mess most of the time. Why? Simply because he would get occupied by pokemon stuff and clean it later. Of course later was usually tomorrow. But everything was well in their lives as Victini asked Houndour to give it a piggy back ride.

Standing up Simon had nothing on but a pair of boxers as he looked at the table to his left, six pokeballs were on it with some of his strongest pokemon inside. Simon smiled as he walked over to the closet and opened it, taking out his dark blue jeans and T-shirt. It was time to get ready. His jacket and helmet were in the hallway along with his sneakers. Pulling on the jeans Simon's pokemon looked at him, he had grown quite a bit over these past few years. Not only in size but in skill as a trainer as well. Simon changed quite a bit, as he started training martial arts with Elite 4 member Amelia, so naturally his body showed the results. Simon now looked like a fine young man. Pulling his white skin tight T-shirt over his body the blond thought about the training that he and his pokemon underwent, all the gym battles that he went through and his win over none other then Seto Kaiba, the Gym Leader of Domino City. Though that fight was almost a year ago, it was a good memory, winning your eight badge.

That guy hated Simon's guts, though that wasn't really news to anybody, Kaiba pretty much hated everyone. Adjusting his clothes and putting on his glasses Simon once again sat down on the bed that he and another person used. Looking to the nearby room, and towards the bathroom he called out. "Rin! Are you ready?" Awaiting a reply he looked at the pokeballs on the deck and closed the laptop after the song had come to an end. It was time to leave and go the Sairu Pokemon Sanctuary... But first... "Rin?!?"


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

*Travis McPeak , Gratis Basin, McPeak Manor*

Connor McPeak dropped the Pokeball and out popped a Cacturne.

“A Pok?mon after your own heart, eh Connor?” Travis jeered. Connor simply waved his arm and Cacturne dashed off, leaping into the air, and releasing a volley of Pin Missiles from its arms. Without any form of instruction, Treecko leaped off of Travis’ shoulder and firing Bullet Seeds into the air that met the missiles in midair. A couple of Cacturne’s missiles break through the collision and rain down on Travis, pinning him to the ground.

“You won’t get away. Connor McPeak always gets what he wants.” The man boasted as he took a cigarette from his mouth and lit it.

“Yeah, everything except mom!” The cigarette fell from Connor’s mouth.

“Impudent little… Needle Arm!” Connor commanded. Cacturne, still airborn, took a dive towards the incapacitated Travis as his arm and the needles on them began to glow radiantly. 

“You kill me and you really do lose Rachel.” Travis said as he closed his eyes in preparation of the pain. Connor’s senses rushed back to him, but it was too late.

“R-Rachel.” He said as he reached out his arm. He was incapable of stopping Cacturne, but Treecko wasn’t. Bursting into a speed of such velocity that a streak of light was left in his wake, Treecko slammed into Cacturne, knocking him aside before it made impact. Cacturne stood up, ready to resume the battle when Connor demanded it stop.

“Why are you stopping?” Travis asked rhetorically.

“I’d rather have Rachel leave than have her dead. Through you a remnant lives on. The other 99% of you I’d kill in a heartbeat… I love the 1% of Rachel more than I hate the rest. Go. And don’t come back.”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 26, 2011)

*[A New Day Dawns, William Draconis]​*​
_[~Two Years Ago; Condor Island~]
 “So you got pass my sentries did you?” Nickola’s voice cut through the air, which crackled and popped with intense psychic energies, in response to the small group of trainers that  entered the Birthplace of Chaos. The madman stood atop a large rocky pedestal; blue energies sparked highlighting his twisted features as he laughed.  “But I’m afraid you’re far too late, Project Genesis cannot be stopped now!” he shouts claiming victory even as the opposition grew against him. But the sense of urgency wasn’t lost on those that now opposed Nickola; the room grew ominous with a resonance that seemed to agate the very core of all that was present.  “Can you feel it?” the lunatic asks, that wide grin spreading across his features. Below Nickola a pit was partially excavated, revealing the ancient bones of a large Pokmon. Around the pit the four Super Trainers stood and chanted, their gaze far and hazed as if they were being controlled.

Each held tightly in their grasp one of the Crystals that the Black Hand had so violently took from the region, with the Heart Stone floating several feet above them dead center above the fossil. “Your depravity knows no bounds Nicodemus.”  A strong voice states cutting through the air, it demanded respect of all that were in attendance; even Nickola paused as that smile slipped from his face.  “You are far tougher then I gave you credit for old man.” Nickola bites angrily as a large hulking form stepped into the room from the shadows. Owen’s eyes widen as tears appear, “Bh.. Benedict?” he questions as the old man steps into the light.  “You should have stayed dead old man, but it’s no use, even one such as yourself is far too late to stop me from returning the world to how it should be.” Nickola states as he pulled a gloved hand to the air. With a snap of his fingers Mewtwo appeared with a pulse of intense Psychic energies. “So, the rumors were true. How far do you plan on taking this?” Benedict asks, though he already knew the answer.  “As far as I have to, even if it means sacrificing you all with the Super Trainers.” Nickola replied with a scoff as Benedict pulled a Pokball from his waist. 

“You’re not facing that monster alone!” Owen shouts running up to the older trainer’s side. But as he reached for his own Pokball Nickola’s laugh cuts across the room.  “Don’t go thinking I’ve forgotten about you or the whelps you brought with you Fossil Hunter Owen.” Nickola states with a chuckle.  “You may have beaten my other Pokmon as they guarded this place, but you’ve yet to meet the Pokmon that helped me acquire Mewtwo.” Nickola states, the clear intention of Murder in his voice,  “Bryagh come forth, and death be thy destination!” the lunatic shouts. And from the darkness a growl rolled, a dark dangerous growl.  And although one would think that the pitch darkness that surrounded them couldn’t get darker the trainers in attendance are shocked to see a section of the room become void as a jet black flame of fire spews forth with a bone jarring roar in toe. 

With each step the beast took, the ground seemed to shake as from the darkness into the blue light the largest Charizard Owen had ever seen steps. Its skin as black as the darkness that surrounded it, it sharp eyes focused on Own and narrow.  “Show him your power Bryagh, Nail Flick.” Nickola orders. In response the large Charizard again roars as it spins, it flicks the end of its tail toward Owen and a small black flame launces off…………~~_
[Condor Island Present Day; BoC/Chaos Gym]
 “Willy…… Will…

A sweet voice trails, though it seemed a little heated on the second call. William, the person being called, stood in a stupor looking at the large Fossil of the Ancient Mew. His gaze seemed distant as his mind stirred on the past. * “WILLIAM!”* the voice called again, now more agitated. In shock the young boy jumps in surprise which brought a giggle from the other person as he literally left his shoes in the spot he was standing.  “Dennea d’ thit Amy!” William exclaims, his heart racing ninety miles an hour as he landed on his feet a yard or so away from the spot he stood. Amy just giggles again sticking her tongue out as she walked up to him.  “If you weren’t so thickheaded I wouldn’t be able to do that.” she replies, the playful tone in her voice bring sweat to William’s brow.  “Whit are ye up tae?” William ask, to which the response was ‘nothin’, but William knew Amy all too well. As suspected she made her move as she neared him. With a playful leap she snatches the headband from William’s head and takes off with a short sprint.  “Meh headband!” William exclaims almost being bowled over by the vibrant young girl. 

Catching himself before he actually fell he quickly takes off after her as they played a friendly game of tag. Amy always proved to be the quicker of the two, but with a devilish grin William knew how to level that playing field. With a blur of colors he vanishes from view and appears in front of the running girl and catches her in a tight hug,  “That’s not fair!” she laughs as they both tumble to the ground with an umph.   “Hey, aren’t you supposed to be meeting Simon in an hour or so?” she ask pulling William’s headband back over his head and down over his eyes.  “Eh, cannea see!” William yelps as he hands shoot from his hug to his head. As he pulls on the headband Amy steals a quick kiss before standing back to her feet. William’s cheeks glow red as he is finally able to get up to a sitting position.  “Uh, aye. We’re suppose tae meet him at Domino Park.” William replies while pulling a hand to his chin.  “Well if that is the case” Amy says looking down at her current clothing,  “I need to change into something more appropriate…… As do you, a ratty gym shirt and shorts are hardly Party attire.” Amy adds pulling at the lab coat she wore. William only nodded his head as sweat formed on the back of it. Although he was planning on changing he knew if he said otherwise it’d be an argument he’d surly lose.~~   

*[An Unsuspected Visitor in Lamprey; Professor Pine]​*​
As the knock came to the door the sound of something breaking behind it can be heard. “That was my favorite coffee mug!” a soft spoken voice trailed shortly afterwards. “Well, guess I worry about that in a moment, wonder who that could be so early.” The voice could be heard mumbling as the sound of shuffling feet can be heard. A moment later the soft click of the door knob being twisted can be heard followed by the creak of the door being pulled open. “Yes, how can I help you?” the voice asks as a man wearing a white lab coat and glasses comes into view. A happy smile crossed his features, but the man pauses as he opens his eyes from his cheerful greeting “My, you’re a tall one.” Pine states pulling his glasses from his face and cleaning them. Sliding them back on he takes another look at the man that stood at his door. “Yep, no doubt. You’re a big one alright. How can I help you son?” he re-asks folding his arms around his back.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[An Unsuspected Visitor in Lamprey; Professor Pine]​*
> As the knock came to the door the sound of something breaking behind it can be heard. ?That was my favorite coffee mug!? a soft spoken voice trailed shortly afterwards. ?Well, guess I worry about that in a moment, wonder who that could be so early.? The voice could be heard mumbling as the sound of shuffling feet can be heard. A moment later the soft click of the door knob being twisted can be heard followed by the creak of the door being pulled open. ?Yes, how can I help you?? the voice asks as a man wearing a white lab coat and glasses comes into view. A happy smile crossed his features, but the man pauses as he opens his eyes from his cheerful greeting ?My, you?re a tall one.? Pine states pulling his glasses from his face and cleaning them. Sliding them back on he takes another look at the man that stood at his door. ?Yep, no doubt. You?re a big one alright. How can I help you son?? he re-asks folding his arms around his back.



*Jack Pyro; Lamprey Town

*"Mornin' there Pine." Jack said with a smirk. "Mind if I come in" he said, but walked in before getting an answer. "I live  not far from here, you must have seen me before, ey?" he didn't expect an anwer. "Che, anyway..that's not why im here. I heared from people in town that you might know something about the pokemon called Riolu. Is that true?" He picked up a broken piece of a pokeball, looking at it, before laying it down again. "I want one." he said with another grin.

"Chic, torchic, chic!" Zoia said happily, jumping down from Jack's shoulder and hurried off to look at all the things the place had to offer.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2011)

*Tsunayoshi Kyousaka - The journey is still far away from it?s end*

It was a beautiful day, the sun was shining in the clear and blue sky. He was sleeping on the grass of a hill, his arms behind his head as if they were a pillow though behind him, allowing the guy to lean against his body a big green Salamence sleeping as well. Around them most of the pokemon he has passed this last two years with were resting though not all of them were sleeping. Blaze, his Infernape and first pokemon which became his best friend. Salamence, a naive dragon pokemon who likes Tsuna. Toto, a strong Croconaw whose Laziness is immeasurable.

The wind was blowing making his hair move with it. A weird sound provoked him to open his eyes. The first thing he saw were the clouds. Stretching his body while yawning after the little nap he had he heard it again."What?s happening now?"he asked to himself looking all the directions trying to find out what was going on.


"Lux, Luxray!!"the roar of the pokemon was getting louder as it was going near the guy and the other pokemon though the only thing he was able to see in the distance was a cloud of dust approaching at a high speed."Lux, Luxray!!"the same roar was heard, Tsuna immediately understood that it was Luxray, his second pokemon and one of his main attack force, a wild and powerful electric creature."Oh, it?s luxray, why is he...?"he said before noticing that there was another member of the team missed"D-don?t tell me...". 

From one moment to another, the last thing he saw was Breaker, the hyperactive Gobitto he got two years ago and despite him not having evolved yet was really strong. The pokemon crashed against Tsunayoshi, accidentally headbutting him and knocking the guy out"W-why?"he said, his now spiral eyes spinning."Lux,Luxray,Lux"the black lion was apparently scolding Breaker, not that this scene was something out from their routine, actually it happens too often. 

*5 minutes later*

Tsunayoshi was opening his eyes, all of his pokemon around him and taking care of him, their trainer."ou...what happened?"he asked  rubbng his forehead. In front of him Luxray and Breaker, apparently the electric pokemon was making Gobitto to apologize to Tsuna."Hey, it?s okay guys. It happens a lot, right? I?m used to this."he said with a smile calming all of them and petting Breaker."Anyway, it?s time to keep going on. Where should we go?".


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 26, 2011)

Snores erupted from the bedroom of a certain boy. This silvered haired boy was about to begin his journey as an aspiring trainer. He had gotten his starter Pokemon the day before so he didn't have to worry about going to the local Pokemon lab in Merri Town to pick it up. What he should be worrying about is the agitated look on the face of his grass type partner. Bulbasaur was ready to get out and start his adventure unfortunately for him, i9t seemed his laid back trainer had other plans. Joseph's parents were already awake an hour ago at 8am though Bulbasaur didn't know nor care about exactly what time it was. To him the fact that the boy's parents were awake meant that he should be too.

"BULLLBAAA!" As the annoyed plant Pokemon spoke a pair of vines sprouted from the green plant on his back and wrapped around the boy lifting him into the air yet still he didn't wake up. That was okay however for Bulbasaur had something else planned. "SAURRRR!"

BANG!!!!!! AHHHHH

A painful scream followed the loud bang of Joseph's body being slammed against the floor. He's awake now thought the little Pokemon as he grinned, almost chuckled at the pain his new trainer now found himself in. Joseph was trying to rub his back which had taken the brunt of the impact. His bedroom floor had small cracks in it where his body had met it. It only took him looking at his Pokemon's face to realize what had happened. A scowl appeared on his face which only made Bulbasaur laugh

"Think that's funny do you?" Bulbasaur responded by continuing to laugh. Apparently the answer was yes. "Jeez couldn't give a kid a few more minutes could you?" _Yeah right_ thought Bulbasaur. _You'd have never gotten up at that rate you lazy human_. Joseph of course oblivious to what his Pokemon was thinking finally managed to pick himself up off the ground before speaking again. Oh I see, you just can't wait to go can you?" A nod of the head was the only responce the trainer was given. So it was Joseph set about getting his usual outfit on while Bulbasaur suddenly found what was outside the window very interesting.

His parents had heard the rukcus downstairs but thought nothing of it. His mother Elizabeth knew her sun would sleep till noon if he wasn't interrupted. His father Jason who was also a trainer simply knew that Pokemon tended to be impatient esspecially recently aquired ones. 10 minutes later saw boy and Pokemon downstairs getting his things ready for the adventure. After that was done he said tearful goodbye to his parents (well his mother was crying at least) vefore heading out to thew back yard to say goodbye to the other member of the family or at least he was considered one.

The large turtle like Pokemon with what looked like small trees on the back of its shell looked up curiously as it was aproached by Joseph though the source of its curiosity was more the pokemon accompanying him. He didn't get a chance to meet the pokemon yesterday so Torterra figured now would be a good time to say what it wanted to say.

"Hi Torterra, guess who's leaving on his own journey now?" Torterra of course already knew that it was Joseph. Joseph's dad had been talking about it for days but that wasn't what concerned him now as he looked down towards the smaller grass pokemon. It seems Bulbasaur had never seen a fully evolved Pokemon before because he was litterally shaking as the much larger Pokemon bared its gaze down on him before Torterra spoke. All Joseph heard was a mixture of parts of Torterra's name in a sentance however Bulbasaur was not so lucky.

"Make sure nothing happens to him little one!" His deep threatening tone served its purpose in getting the point across. The older Pokemon's voice seemed to raidate with power and wisdom from battles long before Bulbasaur was even born. Torterra had been Jason Storm's starter and his the most powerful member of his team. Bulbasaur gave a slow nod accompanied by a gulp as he caught the hidden, non-spoken threat of Torterra's words. Meanwhile Joseph was too busy speaking in rushed speech about how he was going to be champion or how Bulbasaur would surpass Torterra though Bulbasaur was having doubts about that.

Torterra let out a small chuckle before turning his head towards the door with a grunt basiccally telling Joseph to leave already. So there boy and his Bulbasaur went  back through the house and out the front door. He knew where he would go first considering it was the only place accessibles from sleepy little merri town. The Gratis Basin.

30 Minutes later

Bulbasaur had to roll his eyes several at what he deemed silly behaviour as they walked through the valley. Even he though had to admit it was impressive as he gazed upon the different shades of green and more grass pokemon running around than he cared to count. Bulbasaur was glaring holes through the other Pokemon itching for a battle however most just ignored him or ran away. However their peacful walk would abruptly end when they both the sounds of vines snapping and looked to their left. There in a clearing was a Bellsprout and an Oddish who seemed to be the leader considering he was standing in the front. They were both smacking their vines against something but there was a large rock in Joseph's way so he couldn't see what it was. Bulbasaur however come to the conclusion that they weren't using vine whip on the ground or for no reason. He started sniffing and instantly caught the scent of something living behind the rock and sprinted accross the 30 metre gap to see what it was Joseph runing behind him.Bulbasaur's mouth opened as he stared wide-eyed and horrified at what he was looking at.

"Bulbasaur what is," His words died as he saw what Bulbasaur was horrified by. There on the ground where the pokemon who had stopped their attack when Bulbasaur got in the way was a Ralt. Coveres in so many bruises you could barely see any of its normally white skin. It was also bleeding from several body parts including just above the eye and at both legs. The poor pshycic type was hardly breathing from what he could tell as he picked it up to his disbelief it let out a moan of pain. "You're still conscious!" He exclaimed in shock though right now it was more important that it was still alive though if it didn't get attention soon it would die without a doubt.

"Hey get out of the way!" The Oddish shouted at Bulbasaur who stood between them and Raltz defiently. Bulbasaur took the chance to speak.

"So rather than face the fresh opponent you have before you, you *two* would attack one defensless Pokemon."

"Oh come on you're a grass type right. One of us, that thing's an intruder here." Bulbasaur was enraged by the comparison between him and these animals which was exactly what these two were. Not Pokemon at all.

"I am nothing like two. All pokemon are free to come and go last I looked and we're supposed to look out for one another not beat each other to a bloody pulp."

"Bulbasaur we need to go orthis little guy's not going to make it." Joseph stated worriedly wondering what his Pokemon was saying to the two assailants but Ralts' safety came first. Bulbasaur managed to tear his gaze away from the pair as he took off after his trainer. He would deal with them later. Right now there were more important things to worry about.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 26, 2011)

*[Professor Pine, the Forward Young Man and the Challenge]​*​
This young fellow was a strange one indeed as he went on to ask if he could come in only to enter the house without being invited. “Mmmm, yes…” Pine says lowly a slightly goofy smile spreading across his features. 




			
				Jack said:
			
		

> "I live  not far from here, you must have seen me before, ey?"



“…”



			
				Jack said:
			
		

> "Che, anyway..that's not why im here. I heared from people in town that you might know something about the pokemon called Riolu. Is that true?"



The man states looking at a broken Pok?ball, but again as Pine went to answer the young man cut him off.



			
				Jack said:
			
		

> "I want one."



The man states as his Torchic chiming in as well as it went off looking at things through the lab. Sweat forms on Pine’s brow, that smile wavering a bit, his Pok?mon was about like him. A bit rude, but that was okay. “Riolu you say?” Pine asks pulling a hand to his chin, then walking past Jack he taps on a keyboard and a large list scrolls up the screen of his personal computer. “Ah, that is what I thought.” Pine states, his hand dropping back down to his side, looking back to Jack he takes a seat in his large leather chair. “To be honest son, Riolu are very rare Pok?mon. And aside from specialized breeders they are fairly difficult to come by.” Pine goes on to say crossing his arms over his chest as he nodded agreeing with what he just told the young adult.

“Though.” He interjects with a pause before Jack could say anything in response to what he had just been told. “The Daycare did just receive a Riolu the other day.” He adds on pulling a hand to his forehead as he spoke. “But sadly I’m hesitant in giving it away so quickly.” He adds swiftly bring the hope that was building in Jack to a dull throb. “See the young Pok?mon was mistreated by his previous owner and after being beaten left to its own devices outside Domino a week or so ago. As stated we were given this poor creature yesterday.” Pine states, his eyes opening and cutting toward Jack. “However, despite your rudeness young man, I do see a good quality about you. The same thing I saw in a young man two years ago.” He adds with a weary smile as he stands. “If you promise to take care of Riolu and be its friend I’ll give you the Pok?mon.” Pine states firmly on the take care of and Friend part of his statement. “So, are you up to the challenge?”


----------



## Kuno (Sep 26, 2011)

*Rin...*

They excitement that ran through Rin at seeing her sister Yuki again didn't warrant her getting much sleep the night before.  The hour was early and she was careful to exit the bed and room without waking Simon or any of the pokemon.  Her bare feet padded silently on the carpet as she made her way to the kitchen and brewed herself some coffee.  Yawning she tugged down the edges of the t-shirt she had worn to bed and began to make her morning drink.  Taking the sweetened cup she walked to the window and watched the sun make its way over the horizon.  

The darkened room began to glow and Rin felt the heat near her legs.  “Good morning Mr. Wickelson.”    She looked down smiling at the little pokemon that stood leaning against her leg.  Then a cold feeling crossed her other calf and she chuckled.  “Good morning to you too Pawniard.”  the metal of his claws going around her exposed leg.  There was a time that she would tense waiting for the injury that would come from either of the pokemon coming too close, the small scars on her legs could attest to the time it took the pokemon to learn how to be careful.  But, at this point she no longer worried.

Rin didn't know how long the trio stood at the large window watching the city around them come alive.  She finally realized she must have been there for quite sometime when she moved to take a drink of her coffee and finding her cup empty.  “I guess we should get ready.”  She smiled down at them and moved back toward the kitchen.  Though as she moved a sigh escaped her and she grinned shaking her head.  “Simon...”  She looked at the mess around her and chuckled.  The day was too special for her to be upset about the mess, Rin would clean up when they got home.  

Knowing the time was still early, Rin took her time in the shower and got ready with care.  Glancing at the clock Rin rolled her eyes, she felt like a little kid waiting for Christmas.  “Maybe we should check in with Nurse Joy?”  She glanced at the two pokemon that were always close at her heels.  

They moved outside and took the elevator down to the main floor.  “Morning Ms. Asasume!”  The man standing near the doors grinned before grabbing the handle and pulling the glass open for her to exit.

“Morning John!”  Rin grinned back and rushed out the door.  The day was turning out to be fabulous and Rin was bubbling with the promise of a perfect day.  The last two years had been busy for the young woman and she hadn't been able to see Yuki or her other pokemon as much as she had liked.  

Rin had been working with Nurse Joy, learning all she could from the wonderful woman and had become just as knowledgeable as the nurse herself.  She also studied with the professor and talked often with her father about new theories and thoughts.  Plus she always made sure she was with Simon whenever he challenged a gym.  That was something she would never miss.  

“Anything happen last night?  Do you need anything?”  Rin said to Nurse Joy happily as she walked into the pokemon center.

“I thought you were going to the sanctuary today.”  Nurse Joy chuckled knowing how excited Rin was, it was the only thing the young woman would talk about for days.

“I am, just woke up too early.  I'm just too excited!”  

The Nurse laughed.  “Nothing at all happened.  Oh here...”  She grabbed some treats from behind the counter and handed them to the two pokemon then gave Rin a bag.  “Thought the pokemon at the sanctuary might enjoy them.  Now go!”  The nurse continued to laugh as she pointed toward the door.

“Okay!  Okay!”  Rin giggled then bounded out of the center and home. 

Rushing through the building and into the elevator she went up stairs and into the apartment just as the song was ending and Simon was yelling for her.  A smile lit up her face as she tossed the bag on the table and ran toward Simon.  She jumped into his arms and planted a kiss on his lips.  “You're up!”  She grinned kissing him again then pulling away and grabbing his hand.  “Let's go!”  Rin could contain her excitement no longer and yanked at his hand.  

She reached out and picked up the helmets that they wore when they took Simon's pride and joy.  “It is time to go!!!”  Rin laughed tossing the pokemon treats into her backpack and waited for a moment as Mr. Wickleson and Pawniard climbed in.  “Let's go to a party!”  Rin rushed toward the door.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Professor Pine, the Forward Young Man and the Challenge]​*
> This young fellow was a strange one indeed as he went on to ask if he could come in only to enter the house without being invited. ?Mmmm, yes?? Pine says lowly a slightly goofy smile spreading across his features.
> 
> 
> ...



Upon hearing that the Riolu had been mistreated, the blood in his body almost started to boil.

"Yeah. Im up for it.." he answered when Pine was done talking. His expression had changed. He was serious, angry almost. "How dare they.."

"Torchic!" Zoia apparantly understood what Jack was thinking. She didn't like it either.

"Give me the Riolu, and I promise I will not only take care of him, I will also show anyone that mistreats them that messing with me is a grave mistake."

His trademark grin returned. "Cause, I am Jack Pyro, and I will become the pokemon master!"

"TORCHIC!" Zoia yelled in her squeeking voice, putting her wing up in the air, like Jack did with his hand.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2011)

*The beginning of a journey pt. 1*

"I?m going now!"his voice went through most part of his little house towards he kitchen where his aunt was cooking breakfast_"Are you sure you won?t take breakfast? It?s almost ready"_the voice of a woman said from the kitchen though the boy was already about to depart"Don?t worry I will get something in the way"he said and taking his skateboard he hurried not to be late for his first pokemon._"my, my. What will I do with that kid?"_she said smiling.

"I?m excited, i wonder what kind of awesome things are waiting for me"he said while on his skateboard, he was dodging people while looking for the lab, not that there were a lot of people walking in the streets yet but certainly he was just too concentrated in his thoughts to notice the few people around.

His imagination flew, trying to figure which pokemon he should choose. For some reason he wasn?t sure yet of what kind of pokemon would be his first partner though something was sure as long as the creature was as curious as him everything would be fine, a partner who could help him discover many sort of thing would be pretty good.

It wasn?t long before he arrived to the lab of the professor Pine, certainly Staz was kind of known around the town so the professor has known him for a while now."mmm...Professor? are you here?"he said entering the lab while waiting for an answer, probably he was busy.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 26, 2011)

*[Professor Pine, Jack Accepts]​*​
A large tear shaped drop of sweat appeared on the back of Pine’s head. As a weary smile spread across his features it, the sweat drop, slowly traveled down to the base of his neck. This man was a big dreamer, something that could be admired one could suppose. “Indeed.” Pine states pulling his attention from the man whom seemed truly upset over the condition of the Riolu. This in the long run put Pine to ease; it meant he would in theory treat the Pok?mon with kindness, something the small creature needed at this point. “Yes, well allow me to go and get the Pok?mon, I’ll be right back.” Pine sates as he turns and walks to the stairwell in the back of the room. A moment later he vanishes to the basement leaving Jack with his own thoughts for the time being. 

Several minutes pass, though to the anxious Jack it seemed like much longer, then the sounds of feet climbing stairs can be heard. Shortly following this Pine’s head pops up from the stairwell as he makes his way back into the room, firmly in his grip was a Luxury ball, apparently this was the new Pok?ball they have given the poor mistreated creature after the Pok?mon center in Domino had treated it. “Sorry to say, but this Pok?mon is skittish around humans. You’ll have to earn its trust young man.” Pine states as he walks up to Jack. “Good luck with that, I’m sure you can do it, I can see it in you.” Pine adds with a reaffirming smile as he placed the Pok?ball in Jack’s opened hand.  

As Jack eyed the Pok?ball, Pine is taken back to the first day he met William in Lamprey Park and he hoped that History didn’t repeat itself with this Riolu.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Professor Pine, Jack Accepts]​*
> A large tear shaped drop of sweat appeared on the back of Pine?s head. As a weary smile spread across his features it, the sweat drop, slowly traveled down to the base of his neck. This man was a big dreamer, something that could be admired one could suppose. ?Indeed.? Pine states pulling his attention from the man whom seemed truly upset over the condition of the Riolu. This in the long run put Pine to ease; it meant he would in theory treat the Pok?mon with kindness, something the small creature needed at this point. ?Yes, well allow me to go and get the Pok?mon, I?ll be right back.? Pine sates as he turns and walks to the stairwell in the back of the room. A moment later he vanishes to the basement leaving Jack with his own thoughts for the time being.
> 
> Several minutes pass, though to the anxious Jack it seemed like much longer, then the sounds of feet climbing stairs can be heard. Shortly following this Pine?s head pops up from the stairwell as he makes his way back into the room, firmly in his grip was a Luxury ball, apparently this was the new Pok?ball they have given the poor mistreated creature after the Pok?mon center in Domino had treated it. ?Sorry to say, but this Pok?mon is skittish around humans. You?ll have to earn its trust young man.? Pine states as he walks up to Jack. ?Good luck with that, I?m sure you can do it, I can see it in you.? Pine adds with a reaffirming smile as he placed the Pok?ball in Jack?s opened hand.
> ...



Jack looked at the pokeball. Finally, he owned a Riolu. And he was not new to mistreated pokemon. Zoia was wounded when he met her.
Then, out of the blue, another guy came rushing in.

"Hey, don't just walk into somebodys house. That's rude." he said to the new boy, tucking the pokeball with riolu into his red sash.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

*Meanwhile in Gratis Basin*

Travis made had just made it into town, Treecko within his Pokeball. He had walked for about a mile from the manor which lied outside of town, and sat down under the nearest tree. He stared up into the sky, closed his eyes, and allowed himself to drift off to sleep.

After a few minutes of resting, he was awoken by the shopkeeper. “You’re the McPeak boy, ain’t you? What’re you doing outside of your manor?” Travis rarely left the manor after Rachel’s death. Connor would rarely, if ever, permit it.

“Oh, you’re… Mr. Bruce Johnson, the shop-keep. It’s been a long time.” Travis offered his hand and Mr. Johnson took it. “I’m going on a Pok?mon journey. I’m getting out of Gratis Basin, and I’m not coming back.”

Mr. Johnson mowed it over for a second and grabbed Travis’ shoulder. “Come on, boy. How about you come in the shop for a drink, we’ll talk for a minute or two, and then you can be on your way.” Travis wiped his brow and complied.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2011)

*Staz -  The beginning of a journey pt. 2*

The black haired guy looked at the professor pine and then at Jack who called his attention saying that it was rude to walk in other persons house"hehe, sorry, i kind used to enter here so i thought it was okay"Staz apologized"Anyway, Nice to meet you, I?m Staz Slayer"he introduced himself and the  turned to the professor"Is it okay if i get a pokemon? I mean i wanna start traveling soon"he said and then rubbed the back of his head.

The guy was 15 years old, his hair was all spiky. His name, Staz Slayer. Apparently a year and a half ago, he met with another guy who became his friend. This guy told him some stories about his journeys and Staz just became too interested to want to g in his own journey. Professor Pine knew this and today was the day for the guy to receive his first pokemon.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

*Gratis Basin*

Mr. Johnson led Travis into his shop. He left him at the counter while he went to the back where he lived. He grabbed some juice from his fridge, and two glasses, returning with them. He poured Travis a glass and then began pouring his own. “It’s been so long since you’ve been in this shop, boy. About three years. Last time you were here was…” 

“Was before Rachel died.” Travis said as he downed the entire glass of juice. “Yeah. Connor’s had me on lockdown ever since. I’m not taking this adventure for fame or glory. It’s just the only form of escape for me. I’d say Rachel was the lucky one of the two of us.”

“And I’d say you’re a fool for speaking like that. Old man McPeak must have really gotten under your skin after all these years.”

“Understatement.” Travis mumbled, pouring himself another glass.

“Rachel grew up in Gratis Basin, you know. I watched her do so. She was like a daughter to me, and when she adopted you, you were like a son.” Mr. Johnson grabbed a bag from under the counter and began grabbing supplies from off the shelves. “You’re going to need these if you’re leaving the Basin.”

“I can’t take your stuff without pay.” Travis said raising his hand in decline. 

“You’re either leaving with the supplies or you’re not leaving at all.” The shop-keep said as he continued to fill the bag. When he had finished he plopped it in front of Travis. The boy didn’t make eye contact. He brushed his brow again, and took his locket from his pocket, dropping it on the counter. He took the bag and left, stopping for only a moment.

“Don’t worry, I’ve got more than one.”


----------



## Cursed panda (Sep 26, 2011)

*Rex Dragoon-*

*"Sir! You need to pay for that gas!"* A frantic man came charging out of a gas station at the lone white car parked at pump number two. The man who had just opened his car door at the pump turned around to see what the commotion was and then noticed the man running toward him yelling something about money and gas, he came closer and closer and soon was standing in front of his car.

*"Sir! I'm not letting you leave until you pay for his gas! It's against the law and I'll have you arrested if you drive away!"* The gas station worked stomped his left foot, it became clearly obvious to the car's owner that this man wasn't going to move unless he payed however he didn't really seem it care. He just jumped in his car and turned the key."Bro, you gotta move."

*"No!"* The man stomped his right foot this time and the stern look on his face grew larger. *"I'll have you arrested! Pay for my gas right now!"* He threw his hands down on the white car and suddenly seemed to set off some sort of alarm in his thief's head, suddenly he jolted out of the car and started toward the gas station owner.

"Look, no normally I really don't care if you are going to yell at me. In fact I still don't give a shit bro. But! But!" He paused and then snapped his finger and pointed right at his accuser."When you touch my car!" He the proceeded back into his car and then began to rev it up with the man still in front of it. *"Take it easy! I just want my money and then you can go!"* His voice was still angry but now had a small sense of panic in it. What if this guy actually ran me over? The question repeated itself over and over and grew more and more urgent as the car engine grew louder. Suddenly the question must have reached the man's breaking point because he just threw himself onto the ground to the right of the car and curled up into a little ball. The last thing he heard as the vehicle pulled away was:

"Damn Rex! You really don't give a shit!" and with that Rex was off, off into the world around him, off into the beyond to be the cool dude he was destined to be.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 26, 2011)

*[Professor Pine; Interrupted Again!]​*​
Pine let out a bit of a laugh at Jack’s comment as he rubbed the back of his head, “You should be the one to talk young man.” Pine replies folding his arms around his back which caused his lab coat to rustle. His full attention then turned to Staz, a young fellow that Pine had known for several years now. Up to this point the Professor had wondered why the young fellow never wanted to become a trainer until her recently, fifteen years old is kind of late to be getting a starter Pok?mon from a professor such as he. But he did just give a Pok?mon to a young adult, so with a chuckle Pine suppose that weirder things had happened.

“My. My. I’ve been so busy today.” Pine says with a chipper smile as he places a hand on his jaw. “Is today the day you were supposed to start your journey?” Pine questions aloud which caused the two boys to sweat drop. “Professor, how do you forget something as important as a Trainer first big day as one?” a sweet voice says as the door to the back of the facility opened. A young girl with bright blonde hair with a large oversized pink bow in it stepped into the room from the outside. Her bright vibrant yellow eyes darted over the two other people in the room and a friendly smile formed across her face. “Elaine? You’re awake?” Pine puzzled at the fact his daughter was already up and about. “Daddy, its well pass seven, and you know I’m usually up around six.” She replies with a sheepish giggle as he walked up to him and handed him a Pok?ball.

“Eh, what is this?” Pine asks looking down to the Pok?ball in his hands. “Dad..” 

~~~WHAM!!!!!!!!!~~

“You know very well that is the Pok?mon that Staz told you he wanted.” She says the large red book she now held in her hand smoking along the spine. Pine, who was now on the floor with a rather large indentation in his face, struggles to stand back to his feet. “Y.. yes I recall now, you are right honey.” He says as he tries to recollect his thoughts. Rubbing his face fervently he walks up to the young teen. “I can’t seem to remember what you chose” Pine says taking a sharp look back toward his daughter whom quickly hid the large book behind her back, “but neither the less, here you go my boy.” Pine states handing the Pok?ball over to Staz.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Staz -  The beginning of a journey pt. 2*
> 
> The black haired guy looked at the professor pine and then at Jack who called his attention saying that it was rude to walk in other persons house"hehe, sorry, i kind used to enter here so i thought it was okay"Staz apologized"Anyway, Nice to meet you, I?m Staz Slayer"he introduced himself and the  turned to the professor"Is it okay if i get a pokemon? I mean i wanna start traveling soon"he said and then rubbed the back of his head.
> 
> The guy was 15 years old, his hair was all spiky. His name, Staz Slayer. Apparently a year and a half ago, he met with another guy who became his friend. This guy told him some stories about his journeys and Staz just became too interested to want to g in his own journey. Professor Pine knew this and today was the day for the guy to receive his first pokemon.



"Yeah, nice to meet you too." he said, and was already outside the door
halfway through the sentence. Torchic, noticing that Jack was outside, ran out and jumped on his shoulder.

"Seeya guys." he said with a lazy movment with his hand.

_3 days later, at the crossroad bluff_

"Torchic! Chi!"

"Yeah, I think so too. That charmander could do with some oran berries."

"Chic. Torchic. Torch."

"Maybe, but I saw some oran berries on my way over here."

"Torchic. Chic. Chi. Torchic."

"Oy. That was just one time. And I was sure it was a girl...please don't bring that up."

"Chi."

"Don't go there."

"Torch.Torchic. Chic. Chi, chi."

"Yeah, next time we go there, ill give you one too."

A red light came out from his sash, and the Riolu popped out.
"Riooo! Riiiooo!" it yelled, taking a fighing stance towards Jack. He knew what he had to do, and it was going to be hurtful. He slowly started walking towards the Riolu, who in turn walked slowly the other way, away from Jack.

"I won't give in, so I will sit here until you walk over here." he said to the Riolu with a grin, sitting down.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2011)

*Staz - The beginning of a journey pt. 3*

Staz just waved good-bye to te guy he just met though he didn?t told him his name_"Oh well, maybe he was in a hurry"_the black haired guy thought before turning to look at Professor Pine again, apparently the man was just as clueless as always though he was really famous and respected by many."Yep, today I?m departing in my journey, I?m really excited"he said while holding his Skate board under his arm.

It was not long before Elaine, Professor Pine?s daughter appeared and although she was pretty calm, she scolded her father a little, she even hit him with a book, action that provoked a big sweat drop on Staz?s head. After that he received a pokeball from the man who apparently forgot which pokemon was inside, not that Staz cared at all."Heh. Thanks professor" the boy said. Certainly he was kind of old to be this his first pokemon and the beginning of his journey but the truth was that he never thought of leaving Lamprey town and actually was not interested in doing so. Or at least that was until he met Tsuna a while ago.

"I?ve been waiting very anxious for this since the other day i came to tell you which one I wanted"he said before throwing the pokeball in midair; the ball opened letting a light to come out which allowed Staz, pine and Elaine to see a green pokemon which seemed a little like a dinosaur."Bulbasaur! Bulba, bulba"the pokemon let out as it ran towards Staz"Heheh. What?s up buddy, it?s time for us to start"he said and then said farewell to Pine and Elaine and receiving a pokedex and some empty pokeball before running towards the exit followed by bulbasaur"Okay, this is the beginning of everything pal. From now onward the world is waiting for us to discover it?s mysteries!"starting to run still followed by the pokemon which was smiling happily.


----------



## Franky (Sep 26, 2011)

*To Domino City!​*
"Elekid use Low Kick!"

Elekid jumped forward at the wild Ratata, hitting it hard with a swift swipe of his foot. The Ratata fell onto it's side as Elekid jumped back, poised for his next attack.

"Ok Elekid... use THUNDER PUNCH!" Thomas shouted, trying to get the pokemon to practice his strongest move.

Elekid cried out in pride as he swung his arm back and spun it, sparks dancing around it and flying every which way. With a leap, Elekid swung forward, but, just as usual, the electricity was discharged and Elekid simply punched the Ratata, knocking it into some bushes only to let it dash off. Elekid sat down on the dirt road with a sigh, failing to perform it's signature move once again.

"It's ok Elekid..." Thomas said, taking a knee next to his pokemon and placing a hand on his shoulder, "You did your best, I'm sure we'll get the hang of your Thunder Punch one day! I'll help you get there!"

Elekid nodded with a raised confidence as Thomas brought forth the pokemon's pokeball and tapped it on his head to recall him to his home. Thomas looked at it briefly before placing it safely back into his backpack. Slinging it back onto his shoulder and straightening his bike, he motioned for Duskull to come out, who had been snacking on some Oran Berries in a nearby tree. The wind picked up slightly for a moment, rustling through Thomas's hair and picking up his his hood. He smiled softly as the smell of nature caressed him. Even though he was a shy boy, he thoroughly enjoyed the outdoors.

The fresh air, the smells, the clear skies, the sound of bird pokemon and bug pokemon... He loved it all. But, he didn't plan to sit there for long, as his stomach had begun to growl once again, Duskull poking fun at him as always. Thomas groaned as the pains of hunger were getting to him. He rummaged in his pockets for a moment. Yeah, he still had plenty of money from his mom, which she'd given him to start off his journey. Plus, he'd found some random Star Piece thing that he figured would sell for a good price a the Pokemart in Domino City.

"Come one, Duskull, we need to get there in time for lunch!" Thomas suggested, mounting his bike and supporting himself momentarily on one leg.

Duskull nodded happily as Thomas began to peddle with the strength he could muster on an empty stomach, Duskull floating along without a care in the world. A group of Pidgey even flew down close to Thomas, flying nearby him and causing him to forget about his hunger for a bit. Pokemon were so interactive and fun... especially when they weren't too close to him.

Soon a large City came into view on the horizon, just over some nearby trees. Thomas's face lit up with excitement as he peddled furiously, a renewed strength in his legs at the thought of food.

The city was coming into focus now as he approached the city limits. The sparkling buildings that seemed to reach up into the heavens and back. The gleaming city streets filled with people and cars. Thomas thought he'd get lost inside if he even dared to traverse this metal wonderland.

"Well... here we go Duskull..." Thomas muttered, his shy side taking over almost completely.

Thomas pulled his bike along at his side as he followed the signs leading him to the Pokemart, where he planned to sell this silly Star Piece and stock up on supplies. Then he'd go somewhere nearby and get something to eat himself. But right now Thomas's main goal was avoiding people. He had pulled his hood over his face to avoid being seen.

Coming up upon the towering Pokemart... or rather, Department Store, Thomas could do nothing but lean back, gaping in amazement, his hood slinging off of his head from the angle.

"We don't have anything like this in Suofreight..." Thomas said to himself, finally mustering the courage to walk inside through the automatic doors.


----------



## Gaja (Sep 26, 2011)

*Simon Benson
Sairu, Domino City*​
Looking at Rin as she entered the apartment Simon smiled. What happened next though made his day a whole lot better, as Rin embraced him. And not only embraced, but really showed how much she loved him by delivering a couple of soft kisses to his lips. It was hard putting it in words how good that made Simon feel. He closed his eyes, leaning in and kissed her, hugging her back. The two stood there for a few seconds as Victini covered its eyes at the romantic sight.

Seconds later Rin couldn't hold on any longer and asked for them to leave. She was really excited about seeing Yuki once again, the two girls rarely saw each other these days, so when a day like this came about Rin was always in a good mood. Smiling and laughing Simon grabbed his leather belt and followed. "Coming, hahaha." Walking out in to the hallway with his girlfriend Simon sat down and put on a pair of red sneakers. Houndour walked up to him with Victini and Joltik on his back. "Houuu..." Simon stood up once again and grabbed his leather jacket. "Guard the place while we're away, will ya?" The dog pokemon barked once to confirm the order and sat down, watching its two favorite humans get dressed. Simon put on his jacket and made sure he got all the keys he needed as Rin called out to go out already. "Aright be good now guys. We'll cya soon."

And with the the two blonds exited the apartment, with Rin looking as stunning as ever, wearing that black outfit that looked so good on her, along with a helmet and a backpack (). Simon's outfit was alright too (Link), along with a motorcycle helmet of his own and a pair of gloves the young man locked the door behind him and then entered the elevator after Rin. "Let's go to a party!" The blond girl screamed out as the elevator opened on the ground floor where Simon's vehicles were. "We'll go to Domino Park and pick up Will and Amy. After that it's straight for the Sanctuary."

Rin nodded as she adjusted the backpack and walked next to her boyfriend who walked up to their two parking spots. One was a brand new white Nissan Versa, a car Simon got as a gift for his 18th birthday from his mother (Link). His mom hoped that he would use it more then the motorcycle his father got him for his 18th birthday, but so far her hopes were unanswered. Looking to his left Simon's eyes shinned as he saw his motorcycle. A red Yamaha R-1, with a custom paint job . Getting a bit more serious Simon mounted the bike and put the key in to the ignition. Turning it he waited a few seconds before starting the engine.

A thunderous sound filled the garage as the racing bike came to life and warmed up. Simon looked at the rev needle for a few seconds before putting his helmet on, and locking it properly. Putting his gloves on next he looked at Rin who also put her helmet on. "Ok get on." With a smile that the helmet couldn't hide Rin got behind Simon and hugged him, grabbing on to the tank with both hands. "All good." Simon smiled as he pulled the clutch and put the machine in to gear, closing his helmet with his left hand while slowly moving towards the garage exit.

Their destination was Domino Park, the biggest park in Domino City, a place where people went for walks, running, pokemon training or even battles. It was a beautiful place where one could just relax and watch the crowd, or the fountains and waist an entire day without even noticing it. Moving through the traffic between the cars Simon and Rin slowly made their way there, and actually would make it on time.

Whether William would make it was up to him. But at the agreed time a red motorcycle drew the attention of the people as Simon came to a stop. Revving the bike a couple of times he shut it of and moved it in to the shade. He didn't see William anywhere so they probably got there early. "Can I?" Rin had the nice habit of telling Simon when she was about to get on or of the bike to which Simon nodded, and held the bike steady. "Yeah." Putting it on its side stand Simon too got of the bike, took his helmet of and put it on the tank, while Rin put her helmet on the right rear view mirror. Grabbing Simon's hand she drew him to a near by bench. "Let's wait here." Simon ruffled his hair a few times and adjusted his glasses, putting the bike key in his pocket. "Ok sure." But instead of casually walking over to the bench the blond young man hugged his girlfriend with both arms and delivered a kiss on the cheek before the two of them sat down and waited anxiously. Some old friends were coming in to town.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 26, 2011)

*[A New Day Dawns II, William Draconis]​*​
After knocking some dust off his light coat William slides it over his body and adjusts it into place.  “Hey, Amy ye ready yet?” he asks while stretching his newest headband before sliding it down into place.  “Hey Am..” he starts but pauses as the door to her room slides open a huge funnel of steam billowing into the hall.  “Hold your horses Will, I’m a lady, it takes some time for me to get ready. Tell ya what; I’ll meet you outside, kay?” she replies the door quickly closing behind her not allowing William to respond.  “Aye…” he replies with a low mumble, sliding his hands into his jean’s pockets he turns toward the stairwell that sat between his room and Amy’s room, it had been a long hard year but the Chaos Gym was soon to be opened and the first Trainers would be signing in to start their rehabilitation. A small grin cut his face as he took a glance back toward his room. The door slides open a bit, and an eye burns into existence.  “Ah, finally awake CB, yer th’ wan sleepin’ in lately.” William says jokingly as his Pok?mon stepped into the light.  “Hey, after pulling you out of bed all those years, I finally get to sleep in some.” CB replies with a sly grin as he folded his arms over his chest. 

CB is William’s oldest friend, having met him in an ice cave deep in the mountains of Snow Peak in William’s home Region of Sinnoh. That was way back when the Pok?mon was but a young Cubone, CB was now a Marowak, and had passed the test of time and is more of a brother then simply a partner. Despite William’s two year Hiatus from battling people still talk of a certain duel Bone Club wielding Cubone, and that Cubone how now grown up.  “Aye, yer right buddeh. Wanna go wif meh t’ git th’ bike ready?” William asks turning back to the stairwell.  “So, you decided to go with Simon and Rin to that Party? Did you and Amy get a gift?” CB asks adjusting the bone clubs he had strapped to his back. William pauses, his foot still dangling midair and his complexion falls to a stark white.  “I fergot aboot ah gift..” he states with a bit of a shout as he hopped about in a bit of a tizzy. 

~BLAM!~

William’s head crooks to the side and he collapses to the ground as the Bone Club ricochets off his head,  “Calm down William, you’re meeting Simon in Domino, correct? You can get a gift there.” CB states with a rather wasn’t that obvious tone as the Bone Club lands squarely back in his hand. Rubbing the large bump that started to form on his head William pulls himself back to his knees.  “Aye, ye make ah good point lad.” William manages as he sighs.  “I thought you were going to meet me outside Will?” Amy asks as she stepped into the hallway. William’s ears perk as her voice settled across them, turning to her he sees that she was wearing her favorite deep green blouse that truly accented her fiery red hair and emerald eyes. A deep red bar crosses William’s feature as his face flushes red as well.  “I take it you like it?” Amy asks tugging at her black slacks as she turned striking a bit of a pose for William.  “……Aye……” is all William could muster at that moment, it was the same every time she wore that color.       
For a moment William contemplated just taking her out on a date, but with some more coaxing from CB, he becomes resolute in keeping a promise to a friend. Amy laughed lightly as another bump swelled up beside the first.  “Hey, thit hurt CB!” William shouted turning toward the Marowak , but the Pok?mon only gave him a grin in return.  William is quickly consoled though as Amy walks up and wraps around his arm.  “I think we need to be going, it’s getting late.” she says kissing him firmly on the cheek.

[~Several Minutes Later~]

A door on the side of the Gym opens, and as Amy sat on the steps to the Gym William rolled his bike out into the open. This was William’s newest , vintage and powerful. A grin spread across his lips as he kicked the stand out. His gaze cuts to Amy as his fingers wrap around the key and with a twist the loud engine roars to life which causes the unsuspecting inhabitants of Condor to stir to life. A flock of Aerodacytl take flight as a large black lizard stirs just above Amy’s head.  “Ready tae go?” William asks, to which Amy simply nods and stands.  “Keep ah eye oan th’ place Braygh.” William states his gaze lifting up to the black lizard that had made its home on the second story balcony. The Charizard’s clear eyes open and cut toward William. A simple black flame is the Pok?mon’s response as it rolls back over and falls back to sleep.  “Lazy lizard.” William huffs as he feels Amy wrapping around him,  “You going to wear your helmet Willy?” she asks sweetly. His eyes narrow to the question,  “Ye kno’…” 

~BLAM~~

 “Aye.” William replies, sliding the helmet he was just buckled with over his head.  “You know, we’d be a day late if we had to travel normally.” Amy says as they both sit on the bike.  “Aye, luckily I a’int normal.” William says as he feels her embrace. With a thunderous roar the bike comes to life. Dust kicks from tire as it lights up, with a squeal William lurches the bike forward and quickly reaches top speed as he rides through the forest.  “Ye ready Amy?!” William shouts. A tighter hug confirms she was, so with a harder rev he turns up a fallen tree and fires into the air. With a blur of colors the bike vanishes from the forest. 

[Domino Park]

With a roar the motorcycle appears high above the park. People gasp as they look up to see what the shadow was to see a flying bike. As people gasp it vanishes again. On the other side of the park the ground grinds as tires that weren’t there a moment ago appears. Whipping around a corner William comes to a rolling stop just next to Simon’s bike. As the kick stand pops out William pulls his helmet off.  “Simon, lad. Long time no see.” William says a grin spreading across his features.


----------



## Kei (Sep 26, 2011)

*Sam Maid
Making My Own Dreams- Chapter One*

A village hidden behind lush forest and challenge any newcomer because of their huge mountain tops. This place were for the strong and it was unforgivable, the sun seemed to be positioned in the right place at the right time. Always blistering hot, but once you pass that hot sun, scaled the high mountain, and find a village founded by rough and tough beauties....

This place was filled with women, strong women, and a beauty of it own. These women were strong, but not in the scary body builder way. There personalities refused to submit to anyone wills but there own and their battling skills were on par with other great battlers. Here in this village of Rokoco the women were strong personality and body...

But yet just like fire, they were attractive body and if you can get passed their rough and tough nature...

Their souls were as beautiful as their bodies...

"Charizard use flame thrower!" a loud yet husky voice called out

Today was a special day, it where all the women of the village got together and battled. To see the young ladies off, for them to start their own story and become women themselves. All of them watching the battle, in the land standing straight and tall amongst the elders....

The giant fire breathing dragon threw his head back as something had bult in his mouth and released it by throwing it at a swift moving slowpoke. The Charizard grunted as she watched as the slowpoke dodged the air attack and landed to the side...

Fire in its eye as it stared the creature that was ten times it size, the trainer of the charizard was a girl with long red hair and passionate red eyes and the slow poke was an old lady with blue hair and seemly kind demeanor.

"Slow poke use disable." the old lady commanded and that is when the slowpoke stared into the Charizards eyes and a gleam was shining in its eyes and soon the Charizard took a step back...

"Water Gun..." the old lady said finishing up the battle....

But this battle wasn't about the old lady or the girl with the red hair, no, it was the girl who was watching it all from afar...

Her hair blowing in the wind with her Pokemon in her arms....

She was leaving the village soon...

And yet she couldn't help but watch one more battle...


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

*The road to Cirus Falls*

Since leaving Gratis Basin, Travis had released Treecko outside of his pokeball for some fresh air. “We’re going to Cirus Falls,” He told him. “Rachel is buried near the waterfall. I can’t leave without saying goodbye.” He let his mind wonder off to the time after she had died, and her burial was soon to be taken place.

“I refuse! She won’t leave the Basin!” Connor barked at his mother-in-law, Charlotte. She was a short, plump woman, with a long nose that almost seemed to always be uplift when she was speaking. Intentional or not, it added to her snooty persona.

“My daughter wished to be buried in Cirus Falls. I would always take her there before she was wed to you, and was put on lockdown.” Charlotte barked back in an expository fashion.

“She’s dead! Her wishes are no longer of value!”

“If that’s how you feel then your sentiments should be kept to yourself!” They ranted back and forth. Travis remembered watching them argue from the other room, leaving the door ajar.

Back in reality, Travis shook his head. “It goes without saying that Charlotte got her way. I guess Connor McPeak doesn’t _always _get what he wants.” He said with a smirk.


----------



## Imamember (Sep 27, 2011)

*Electrocution War!*

_As Luccus continues his journey,he quickly fills up on supplies spending some credits on a Backpack, Pokedex, a new watch, some potions and other antitodes (Burn heal, paralyze heel etc,) and some food aswell as a sleeping bag. He now sets out on his next part of his journey, he finds himself begining his venture up the steep mountain that is the bicycle path, as he starts walking through the first path he makes sure to walk on the side away from cyclists, 
He is going about his busniess doing his trek as he notices a small bunch of pokemon living in a log, he rushes over to use his new pokedex on them, as he lifts his pokedex aims it at them.._

~ Eevee, The Evolution Pokemon, Because its genetic makeup is irregular, it quickly changes its form due to a variety of causes. ~

_As the wild Eevee all look up at Luccus they run off scared, down through a gulley Luccus begins following them thinking he will see more pokemon like them, as he walks down the gulley and through some more bushes he follows a dusty path untill he gets to a cave like den, he walks into the cave however it is too dark to go right in, from a distance however he notices a shinning light moving around in side, he turns and leaves the cave and begins to walk back however in front of him blocking his way are a pack of Luxio and Luxray. He pulls out the Pokedex again._

~ Luxio, The Spark pokemon, Its claws loose electricity with enough amperage to cause fainting. They live in small groups. ~

~ Luxray, The Gleam Eyes Pok?mon, Luxrays ability to see through objects comes in handy when it's scouting for danger. ~

_As luccus reaches for his pocket to grab his Charmander pokeball, the Luxio and Luxray run straight past him and into the cave, he turns watching as Jolts of lighting begin to emit from the cave and it is flashing all throughout, The Luxio and Luxray return from the cave and run off back down the dirty path and up the gulley back to the bike path, as Luccus hear's the Eevee from before in pain inside the cave he doesnt know what to do however just as he is about to enter again, A Jolteon emerges from the cave pokdex still out he sees what it has to say,_

~ Jolteon, TheLightning Pokemon, If agitated, it uses electricity to straighten out its fur and launch it in small bunches ~

_The Jolteon is angry, however injured, Luccus rushes over and pulls a potion spray out of his backpack and sprays the Jolteon, helping its wounds, as he is doing so a bunch of Jolteon return to the cave, 4 or 5 of them, they all quickly begin to attack Luccus but the Jolteon he had just helped gets in front of him and warns them off, letting them know he is not a threat. The Jolteon lights up the path for Luccus to enter the cave, as he does all of the Jolteon and Luccus walk to the back of the cave where all off the eevee including some baby eevee are injured, Luccus uses the rest of the Potion spray on them and helps recover them so they can stand and move about freely again, he looks around the cave and notices alot of thunderstones attached to the roof, he realises as they drop onto the eevee, they evolve into Jolteon and they are the Jolteon at war with the Luxio and Luxray.
Luccus decides to throw out his pokemon shinx_

*Luccus:* GO SHINX!!!

_As shinx comes out the jolteon and Eevee get on the defence and are about to attack however the shinx begins talking with the Jolteon leader, he explained that he was infact kicked out of the pack from the Luxio and Luxray and is not bringing them harm either, he is just here to help aswell. The Jolteon all welcome him as Luccus also releases his Charmander
_
*Luccus:* Charmander go!!

_As The jolteon and Eevee begin eating a bunch of food they had in the corner of the cave they encourage Charmander and Shinx to eat also, they all do and Luccus decides to stay the night in the cave with the Jolteon.

The Next morning luccus awakes and he charmander and shinx all begin to continue their journey, Luccus leaves Charmander and shinx out of their pokeballs to give them a bit of a walk and let them enjoy the fresh air and scenery, as they leave the cave in the distance the Luxio and Luxray are watching from atop a cliff face, as Luccus continues his way up the Bicycle path, the Jolteon notices the Luxio and Luxray follow in the same direction as Luccus and also set out up the bike path in persuit, as Luccus is about half way up, Charmander and Shinx are beginning to get tired so Luccus Returns them to their pokeballs to rest up as he sits by a tree and takes a drink from his backpack to he regathers his breathe and stands again to continue, suddenly he is sorrounded by the Luxio and Luxray, he realises that this is the same pack that kicked out his Shinx, he reaches for his pokeballs but knows they are not only too weak to fight against them they are also tired and warn out and wouldnt be able to fight, he grabs a stick from the ground and just as he is about to fend them off, the Jolteon arrive.

A battle breaks out with 5 Jolteon fighting 3 Luxio and 2 Luxray the epic 5 v 5 battle is raging, as the Leader from both packs walk into the middle right in front of Luccus, the Luxray begins running at Jolteon and leaping up into the air using Thunderfang, it flinches the Jolteon, Luxray turns and runs again at Jolteon this time using Charge, however Luccus runs and takes the blow, he is knocked flying back in the air and lands hard injuring his arm, Jolteon rises and uses Oin missile as the Luxray uses agility and dodges them all it runs at Jolteon however Jolteon was quicker using quick attack, it steps to the right just in time and headbutts Luxray, Luxray goes tumbling over and stands again, at this time the rest of the Luxray, Luxio and Jolteon are all worn out and fainted, leaving just the two laders to finish it, Luxray begins Charging as it uses Frustration, Jolteon charges and runs at Luxray using the move Last Resort, the two strike each other at the same time in a perfect stalemate each hitting the other with the same amount of damage, as they both stand Luxray uses Thunderbolt, but Jolteon uses Thunder, with Jolteons attack being the stronger and knocking Luxray out, Luccus quickly pulls out another potion spray and heals all of the Jolteon as they leave with luccus and walk with him to the top of the bicycle path, Luccus thanks them and gives them a small snack at the top before waving goodbye and heading into Cirus falls, the pack of Jolteon turn and run back down the bicycle path, as the Luxio and Luxray are watching once again, leaving the turf war between the two far from settled however it is a battle for another day.

Luccus enters Cirus falls and heads to the pokemon centre to give his pokemon a quick check up and stay the night as its late in the evening, he unpacks his things and sits in the waiting room, however as he does he notices a man sitting there also with a dark coat and dark shades, the man is looking at Luccus, Luccus stands and leaves the pokemon centre, leaving his things and his pokemone there knowing he will return in a few minutes, he only walks away trying to shake off the follower, but the man keeps following him, Luccus turns to confront the man as he does the man turns aswell and heads down an alleyway, Luccus returns to the pokemon centre not knowing who the man was.

The man is then on his phone outside the pokemon center._

*Man:* Yes boss its as we thought, your son is inside the pokemon centre, ill be sure to continue keeping an eye on him and ill give him a shake up tomorrow for you...

_Journey to be continued...._​


----------



## Chaos (Sep 27, 2011)

*Damien Skinner, Tower Forest Town*

Today, finally, he was leaving the stink of the forest savages. Of course, the city and countryside savages wouldn't be much better, but at least he hadn't been fed up with those pieces of shit for nineteen years already. Damien watched the common plaza of Tower Forest Town from his favorite perch, a place in a high-up branch that took more than an hour to climb to, but made the  occupant virtually invisible once he got there, and gave a wide view of the whole town. Damien had wanted to view the town he had come to hate one last time, despise the easy-going manner of his peers and elders one more time. And so he did.

He could see them all, worker ants, not troubled about anything, just going about their daily business. He could see the shopkeepers, the center employees, the pretentious asses that thought they stood above everyone else due to their heritage, and of course, the Pok?mon trainers. There was a clear distinction between the two types of trainers that could be seen in Tower Forest town. On one side you had the gym trainers, mindless lackeys of  Yumi, the number one fool on this side of the world, believing having smart Pok?mon would make up for her dead mind. Damien often imagined Yumi as a zombie, a creature capable of only a few words that still managed to be dangerous in her own right. 

On the other side of the equation were the challengers, trainers who thought themselves top of the world, then came stumbling out of the great gym after their first fight against a Pokemon that wasn't sleeping in a tree. Damien couldn't help but feel pity for the fool that was slammed out of the gym by the first trainer he met, another idiot that claimed his Spinarak could take on any challengers. Damien had watched the fight, normally taking pleasure in the guy's pained expression as his Spinarak was burned, cut, or simply blasted apart. The challenger proved to be a one-in-a-lifetime spectacle though, crushing a full team of not even terrible Pok?mon against repeated Poison Stings, Scary Faces and String Shots. 

Damien couldn't decide which ones he despised more. The mindless gym trainers, fighting for the glory of their brain-dead leader, or the arrogant challengers who thought themselves a champion already with their once-evolved official league starter Pok?mon. It didn't matter anyway. None of them were worth his attention. He would walk over their corpses soon, paving his way to supreme Pok?mon leadership with the dreams of the ignorant fools stupid enough to challenge him. And there would always be challengers. Another rule of the idiots, challenge anything you see, even if you are badly outmatched. Damien had vowed to himself never to go into a battle against someone he clearly couldn't win against.

The smell of gas slowly filled Damien's nose. Damien's mouth curled up into a smile. The smell announced his first step to the domination he so dearly craved, his first Pok?mon, not an Official Idiot Starter, but a Pok?mon he had fought and caught himself, a creature of the night that would eat any League-bred Official Starter _(available at your local professor)_ with utmost ease and more horror than any of the green rookies walking around were prepared to find. Chaos entered Damien's view. Of course, Chaos wasn't really a cuddly Pok?mon, since there was hardly anything material about him, but that wasn't what Damien cared about. He didn't need a Pok?mon he could sleep with, a little cuddly doll he could hug, kiss on the forehead after a good fight and make him give blowjobs at night, he needed the beauty of a fighting shadow, a creature of darkness that excelled at two things, sowing discord and winning fights.

Chaos' smile seemed bright today. "Yea buddy, we're leaving this shithole." Damien mirrored Chaos' smile and beckoned the ghost closer with his hand. Chaos licked his hand. The small shocks of paralyzation thrummed on his skin, but Damien shook it off. He had become used to that, and knew Chaos didn't mean to hurt his trainer. Damien's smile widened as he considered the only creature that was worth his attention now, his brother in arms, the spirit of destruction. He looked back to the common square one last time, saw the people still going about their daily business, and decided it was enough.  

"It's time"


----------



## Kei (Sep 27, 2011)

Sam Maid
Making My Own Dream- Chapter Two

The wind blew the girl's hair as she watched as the small crowd cheered. Her long brown hair blew in the way of her long face and sharp eyes. Her body was tall and the red shirt covered her flat chest and her slim stomach. As she placed her hand on her wide hips her, Pokemon dropped down and stuck its nose into the air....

"Are you just going to stand there?" a nice warm voice called out to her, "Huh? Sam?" 

Sam turned around and saw her father with an apron on and a smile on his face. His round glasses and cute almost girlish looks was a common find in this village. Sam flipped her hair at the coming man and then she turned to face him, of course. Why wouldn't she? This man was her father of course...

This man that looked like he couldn't even carry two buckets up a hill, was Sam father....

"I am leaving soon...I almost wanted to say good bye to grandmother..."she said as she almost regretted it,"But she seems to be busy with the young ones so...I might just..."

"Leave without saying goodbye?" her father asked as he stood on the hill next to her as they looked down at the battle that was raging below,"I raised you better than that..."

Sam smiled a bit,"I know...I am going to see her now.."

The old lady that finished up he battle with the huge charizard was now being praised by the crowd below the hill. It wasn't before long that she had looked up and Sam father saw this and pat her back causing the girl to look back at the man she called for the longest and smile a bit. 

She jumped swinging her body forward and landed on the ground with a thud. Her boots glided on the ground as if she was wearing a snow board underneath. Her body swung as she leaned to control her movements, but soon she felt something yell!

Sam looked up and saw her Pokemon and her new partner, Lava, a cydaquil, jumping into the sky as well and blocking the view of the sun and almost gracefully landed on her face and jumped off.

The small thing was able to catch the girl off guard and lose balance but her hand caught the ground and she used them to propel herself back up into the air and hit a spinning type of rotation. She landed on the ground like a ninja in front of the old lady that smiled...

"...Again I don't know why you want to be something so useless as a coordinator..."the old lady said, "When you have bloods of elites and aces running though your veins..."

The girl stood up and brushed her hair back as she growled a bit,"My dreams are my own grandmother..."Sam said as her eyes narrowed at the old woman, who narrowed them right back....

"I just came to say goodbye of course...I will only sat foot back here when I become top coordinator..."Sam said as she walked past the old lady 

"Its a fools dream!" the old lady yelled at the girl who made it to the forest with a small Pokemon behind her

Sam didn't look back at the old lady but she smirked and put her thumb up in her air as she walked away...

"You are wrong!"she said,"Its my dream.."


----------



## Gaja (Sep 27, 2011)

*Simon Benson
Sairu, Domino City - Domino Park*​ 
Enjoying the fresh breeze and the company of Rin Simon leaned his head on to hers as the two of them looked on in front of them. Rin was looking at a couple Azurill playing with each other, while Simon's eyes focused on his motorcycle. The conditions for riding were perfect, sunny and warm weather, and the traffic wasn't too bad at this hour. They had a few moments before a certain someone showed up, and sure enough Simon wanted to cuddle with his girlfriend a little. Oh his sweet Rin, how would he ever live without you. "You look so nice today blondie~" Rin's smile was covered by her long blond hair which she tied in to a pony tail moments ago. And even though she enjoyed the compliment and it made her happy, she teased her blond young man a little. "Don't I know it." Turning towards Simon she put her hand on his cheek and leaned in for a kiss. Both blonds closed their eyes and drew closer to each other as suddenly a scream interrupted them.

"Oh my god!" A young woman screamed. "Aliens!!!" A nerdy looking kid yelled out pointing at the flying motorcycle. "Aaaarrrrhhh!!!!" Various other yells drew the attention of the two blonds, who knew who that was. The bike vanished as quickly as it appeared and seconds later the same mechanical roar could be heard coming around the corner. People were confused, many thinking that a psychic pokemon had played a prank on them, or perhaps a ghost pokemon? Who could possibly know. Both Simon and Rin smiled at the confusion their friend caused. They of course knew of his ability to teleport and use psychic powers, though that didn't mean that both were still to this day impressed whenever they got to see it in person. The chopper that William rode came to a stop next to them, with the tall trainer taking his helmet of and greeting Simon. The oldest Benson son stood up along with Rin and spread his arms. "William! Welcome!" Rin smiled behind Simon and raised her hand. "Hello Will."

Waiting on the tall gym leader and his companion to get of the bike Simon noted that Will too had grown quite bit. He was still a bit shorter then the lanky gym leader, about two inches, though he was a tad more muscular. "You sure like to make an entrance. And who's your friend?" A mother and her child walked past the four young people and the child pointed at Will's motorcycle. 'Mommy mommy, look there's the flying bike!' The woman just smiled and played it of, surely it was just a childish prank of a pokemon. Vanishing machines that could also fly didn't exist, right?


----------



## Kei (Sep 27, 2011)

Sam Maid
*Making My Own Dream- Chapter Three
*
The World....

It was vast and far, it was small yet big. Everyone wanted to explore it, everyone wanted to find something new. Sam was no different, she wanted to explore the outside world that her village had sheltered her from since she was very young. The only thing this girl knew was that men were weak and the women were strong, nothing less and nothing more. 

Sam knew how to get along with the forest, what to eat and what not to eat. How to get along with wild Pokemon and her own, that was currently trailing behind her feet. The tiny Cydaquil was small, but her personality was like that of a flaming winner. It commanded the battle field and when Sam first saw it snuggled up next to her brothers and sisters.

She knew she had to have it..

That giving it a name of it own was a way to show love and uniqueness...

Currently Sam was trailing the woods with her partner behind her. The wildness that she knew far to well was something that Sam greeted with open arms. It was time...It was time for her to spread her wings and fly away from the world that her mother and grandmother created for her and make it her owns...

With love, fire, and a soothing touch...

The wind blew causing the tree to rustle a bit. Causing the girl to turn and look at the mountain top behind her, where her mother and father were left. 

"_"Cyda?"_Lava called out to her master for a minute causing the girl to look down and smile at the Pokemon...

"Its nothing..."Sam said as she looked down at the Pokemon that was now scratching at her leg 

Sam picked it up and placed it on her head,"Mother will be upset for me leaving and not saying goodbye wouldn't she?"Sam asked Lava and then shaking her hair, Lava held on tightly as the girl got frustrated at the thought of her mother

"The old bat! Along with grandmother! Insulting my dream!"Sam growled,"Insulting a female dreams! Its like insulting her! I will not take this lightly! Lava! Will you follow me into the battle field of this world!?"

Lava seemed quite happy with her partner's flames and lighted her back with powerful flames!

_"Quil!Quil!"_

Sam eyes lighten up with renewed vigor,"We will conquer this world with our beauty and style!"

"TOGETHER WE BECOME TOP POKEMON COORDINATOR!!"

_"QUIL! QUIL!"_Lava cheered for a moment before actually thinking,_"*CYDA!???*"_


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2011)

*Tsuna*

"Now, why do i feel that I am forgetting something?"he said closing his eyes and crossing his arms in front of his chest trying to remember"I?m sure it was something important but what was it?"the young man wondered again. These last two years he just traveled around the world, training and getting as much battles as he could, therefore there was no time at all to see his friends and he only went home for his sister?s birthday, rested there for some days before leaving again. Though from time to time he contacted Simon to know how things were going.

"mmm...probably...it was not important?"he wondered meanwhile his pokemon were staring at him also wondering what the hell he was doing."Oh well, I?ll remember eventually"he said calling his pokemon back to their pokeballs and starting to walk down the hill, the only one who was out there wit him was Blaze just as usual.

"Tch. This is bothering me, i?m sure it was something important"he said walking through the streets of the town that was just down the hill.*"Gaoo,GiaoGuuaa"*Infernape called his attention just to jump and slap Tsuna?s head, though only with enough strength for the brain of the guy to shake, apparently the monkey thought that it would be a good method to remember.

"Ouch, What was that for?"the Kyousaka asked rubbing his head while still walking, some people in the streets clearly laughing at the scene, after all it wasn?t that common to see your pokemon helping you in that way."If I tell this to Simon i bet he will laugh hard at me..."then just as if the name of his friend were what enlightened his mind he remembered a call he made to Benson a while ago _Simon, Rin, Will, party, Yuki, 18th birthday_. Those were the words spinning in his head"How did I forget?! Today is Yuki?s birthday!!"the guy shouted out loud as Blaze just sighed, he...Tsuna didn?t change that much in these two years. 

"Okay, take it easy...I can arrive faster If Salamence carry me"he said, making Blaze go back into his pokeball he called out Salamence. the brown-haired guy sat on the dragon as it started flying, everything with all the people looking at them."Good, Simon said it was near Domino city...now...In which direction is Domino city?" -_-he asked to himself as Salamence just gave a little roar"Oh whatever, let?s go straight to the north man, to the north!"he said pointing the direction, not knowing that he was going to the west and that the meeting place was to the east.


----------



## Gaja (Sep 27, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Sairu, Domino City - His Home*​
A large estate was in front of the young boy. When one looked at him, one could only note his gentle features, his silky hair and cream colored eyes along with the innocent smile. Truly Alexander 'Alex' Benson would fit most people's description of a pretty boy. His outfit was neat and as always spotless, while his backpack was strapped to the back of his bicycle. A purple haired woman stood at the entrance to the estate, a beauty in her late thirties . "Are you sure you won't stay a little longer?" A tall white haired man stood next to her, his hand resting on her shoulder as he sighted. "We went through this three ago with Simon. Just let him go... Alex if you need anything, just call." 

"Ok dad. Don't worry I have Mudkip to keep me safe." A little blue pokemon popped out and landed on Alex's shoulder, raising an arm to greet the parents. "Are you sure you don't want a driver to take you everywhere." Alex smiled innocently and shook his head. "No no, if Simon did it like this, then I too want to go on a journey." Yuriko Benson held back the tears as Lucas Benson smiled and spoke. "Alright then, take care my son. And take care of your new pokemon." Mounting the bike Alex kicked the side stand and started pedaling forward. "I will! Bye!!!" Both parents waved as their second born son slowly left the estate grounds and went in to the streets of Domino City. "My baby..." Yuriko hugged her husband in sadness, another of her boys went out in to the wide world. "Do you think he'll find a nice girl like Simon did?" Lucas looked at his wife and smiled. "I doubt it. As good looking as he is he'll probably find some amazon that'll kidnap him as soon as she sees him." Yuriko hit Lucas in to the chest as she held back the tears. "Meanie..."

Meanwhile Alex was making his way out of Domino with Mudkip holding on to the handle bar and looking where they were going. "Muuud." Enjoying the ride through a small park the middle Benson boy remembered the talk he had with his older brother and some words of encouragement. That thought was pushed back as he crossed a street and passed by a rather decent sized Poke Mart. Buying some food for Mudkip was probably a good idea. The food their cook packed for the two of them would only last a day or two. Though Alex had to admit, he had no idea what his Mudkip ate.

But regardless surely someone at a store would know. Coming to a stop the boy locked his bicycle and took Mudkip inside the large building. He needed a few minutes until he actually found a store that sold pokemon food. Alex entered the store along with Mudkip, but that was it. After that he was lost, so many different flavors, so many shelfs, so many isles... This would take a while, and Mudkip knew it. Though the Benson boy might just get some help...


----------



## Chaos (Sep 27, 2011)

*Damien Skinner*

The world as he knew it disappeared in the fog behind him. Evening slowly came to the forest, the shadows growing a bit longer every minute, the ever-present fog in the forest becoming the refuge of things of the darkness, things that the daylight couldn't bear. This was a time and place most people wouldn't enjoy. The shadows seemed to close around everything moving, the caw of a Spearow could be heard in the tree tops. All around, things could be heard moving in the darkness, both the clear sounds of bigger dark and normal type Pok?mon and the small, more inconspicuous rustle of leaves an insect would make. The whole forest reeked of darkness and secrecy.

It was the time Damien felt at his best. He trodded through the darkness with a smile on his face, a diabolical little smile obscured by the shadows of the forest. Next to him hovered Chaos, diving into and out of the patches of shadow along the way as if chasing an unseen prey. His eyes shone in the dark, eerily lighting the patches he shot through, and his gaseous tail left small clouds of smoke in his wake. No sane man liked Tower Forest at night, but Damien wasn't a sane man. He was a man of the night. He loved the dark masses that shrouded all human's marks on the world, obscured even the slightest waste of nature, the tiniest signpost and the most obnoxious piece of trash alongside the road. In the darkness, there was just the darkness. _And I._

The sounds of the forest at night filtered into Damien's ears. He knew every Pok?mon in the forest by sound, the result of many expeditions into the gloom. There was the sniffing of a Zigzagoon, there the dogged footsteps of a Poochyena. The small taps on the tree to the right were probably a big Wurmple, but could also mean an Ariados... Yes, after each interval of eight the sound stopped for a bit. But what were those steps? Damien heard the thuds on the path before him. It sounded like something big, a Pok?mon at least the size of a human. Damien stopped in his tracks. He had learned not to ignore signs of possible problems in the woods. Last time he did that, a Pinsir had almost amputated his arm before Damien even had the time to call for Chaos. _At least I could've lived from government's money for cripples._

Damien silently moved to the side of the path, hiding his presence to the unknown creature in front of him. The footsteps grew closer. They didn't sound like anything Damien had heard before in the woods. He started holding his breath. The less sound the better. A shadow stepped into sight. _Fuck._ The long shadow moved closer and closer, until it stood right before Damien on the path. Damien let out his breath in a deep sigh. _Why the fuck was I scared of this? It was the only logical explanation._

He stepped out of the deep shadows, Chaos at his side, and approached the girl on the path before him. A small, wicked smile was on his face as he stepped into a patch of moonlight right in front of her. _Always keep the upper hand in conversation. This one is probably not even worht your breath._"Any sane man might wonder what someone like you is doing in Tower forest in the dark, young lady."


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 27, 2011)

Joseph sat waiting in the Pokemon center of Merri Town. He was still breathing heavily from the 20 minute sprint back to town. Bulbasaur was sitting on the other side of the hallway with a large scowl on his face but then who could blame him. The only reason there wasn't one on Joseph's face was because he was more worried about Ralts' safety than cursing the assailants. A worry which only intensified when he had gotten to the center an hour before.

Flashback- 1 hour before

The door to the center shot open as the boy came in with Bulbasaur in tow behind him. He was exhausted and his arms had grown numb through keeping them in the same position for so long which explained why the injured Psychic type Pokemon was being held by Bulbasaur's vines instead. Bulbasaur was also exhausted from having to keep pace with his trainer for 20 minutes especially since the second half of that he was holding onto Ralts. They didn't even have to say anything as nurse Joy had looked up to see who had came in and why they were in such a hurry. When she gazed upon the injured Pokemon her expression was more of sadness than shock and Joseph was actually curious. Joy quickly had Chansey go to find a stretcher while she gently removed Ralts from Bulbasaur's vines. 

"Not again. Why must you be so stubborn?" Joseph and Bulbasaur were flabbergasted . This had happened before. No it couldn't have, maybe Nurse Joy was mistaking it for a different Ralts that had suffered something similar.

"Excuse me Nurse!" The trainer called out to the nurse who was currently waited anxiously for Chansey to return with a stretcher. She turned her head to look at them. "What do you mean again?" She gave a sad sigh before responding.

"I mean this isn't the first time she's been brought here like this."  She sensed the question that was forming in the minds of trainer and Pokemon. "The poor things parents died as they were passing through the gratis basin. It left Ralts alone to fend for itself in an area where Grass Pokemon reign. They considered her an oddity, one that needed to leave or be made to." As the two listened to the story a simple question was voiced by Joseph.

"Then why didn't she?" Joy had seen it coming so she responded almost instantly.

"A Pokemon this young and small alone in the wild, She has enough trouble surviving here let alone in other areas where more powerful Pokemon live in hordes. Many trainers who have brought her here have tried to get her to go with them but she refuses to leave. My belief is that she thinks it means they win if she leaves and that is why she wont go no matter what." _Stubborn fool_ thought Bulbasaur as the Nurse finished the sad tale. Joesph had something on the tip of his tongue he was going to voice when the squeaking of wheels resounded as Chansey brought in the stretcher for Ralts who was gently left on it and carried into the operation room.

End flashback 

So here they were thinking up ideas. Granted the Pokemon's ideas were much more violent towards a certain few grass types he could name if only he could speak English. Joseph meanwhile was just trying to come up with a way to get Ralts to come with them. If it stayed this would only happen again. The ordinarily laid back boy was discovering just how cruel the world could be to people and Pokemon alike. He himself had led an easy life, a pair of wonderful parents, no issues with the other kids in town and now his very own Pokemon. As the two continued to allow their thoughts to consume them it was put to an end 10 minutes later when the red light on the emergency room turned off with a beep sound accompanying it and the door opened revealing Nurse Joy with an albeit small smile on her face. "She'll be fine, she just needs some rest."

There was no use in worrying about it right now that Ralts was fine. They went into the kitchen where a meal had been prepared for guests of the center and they set about eating to get back their energy. After the meal they went to one of the guest rooms the center had and tried to get some rest before Ralts woke up. It was currently 3pm in the afternoon but they were exhausted anyway so they would have no problem getting to sleep or at least one of them didn't. Bulbasaur was awake for quiet some time after Joseph had gotten asleep. Being a Pokemon his energy returned to him faster than humans and he intended to use it for something right now.


----------



## Kei (Sep 27, 2011)

Sam Maid
Dreaming My Own Dream- Chapter three

Her hair blew in the wind, only to be controlled by a flaming Pokemon that was on her head. Lava looked up at the sky, full of stars, and as bright as they were it was almost impossible to count them all. Sam looked up at Lava as the small pokemon was engulfed by the brightly lit sky. 

Even she had took the time out and looked up at the sky, even if its just for a minute it was good to take everything in. The moon made the dark sky, a bluish color that was contrasting the girl's red eyes. Sam felt the crisp air brush up against her skin...

Many nights Sam had looked up at the sky and wished upon the stars, one to find herself, two to travel the world, and three...

To find true love....

Love, something that she was raised to place on second wagon. Yet to fight against the world that she was born in and make her owns, she wanted nothing but a romantic love story. Like the ones in the books, the one that played on show and movies, and the ones that played in her own imagination...

_"Cyda..?"_Lava looked down as she could sense her change in her masters emotions, the tiny pokemon snuggled deeper into her hair as she tried to cheer the girl up.

Sam smiled as she stroke underneath Lava chin,"I am alright..."she said nonchalantly 

Soon she continued to walk on the path but before long she was stopped by a quite...

Handsome man...

At first she was caught off guard before she remembered what her mother had taught her about men. She quickly took a good look at him before stepping back and looking at him. Her eyes met his and Lava began to flame up...

"I must say the same man...."she begun,"Its not many times I see men outside the kitchen...."

"It is very dangerous at night, you must not be escorted alone."


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2011)

*Staz

Thieves of the forest, an Aipom in your pocket pt. I*

It was an splendid day, the sun on the top warming everything it touches, the sky was as blue as ever, the clouds moving slowly as the time passes. There in the cleared path in the middle of the forest which leads to Crossroad Bluff was the spiky-haired guy on his skate board admiring the place, by what Staz has heard a big variety of pokemon live in the plateau and he wanted to check it out though he is just half-way towards there.

"Man, this place is really beautiful, i wonder if there are many kind of pokemon in this forest, i mean it?s near The Crossroad Bluff"he said to himself. Six pokeballs on his belt, the first one of course, the pokeball where his new friend he got three days ago, Bulbasaur, was resting peacefully. Staz sometimes wonders how is it that a pokemon can fit in one of those little objects, there are even very big pokemon that some people could not imagine them going in there.  

Pom!...suddenly something hit Slayer?s head, making him to stop and then duck while rubbing the back of his head."That hurts...what was that?"turning to see an acorn just next to his skateboard "An acorn? how did this end up hitting my head?" -_-he wondered picking it up and looking around until some voices called his attention. Turning to see what was making noise, he saw on a tree a couple of Aipom, one of them had its tail wrapped around a branch of the tree and sticking out its tongue with its eyes closed. The other one was dancing on the same branch while smiling.

"Wow, what were those again?"Staz said and then took out his pokedex.



> *Aipom*
> 
> Long Tail Pok?mon
> 
> Aipom lives atop tall trees.The most famous feature of this arboreal Pok?mon is the three-fingered hand on the end of its tail. When leaping from branch to branch, it deftly uses its tail for balance.Its tail is so powerful that it can use it to grab a tree branch and hold itself up in the air.



"Great, some real ones."the guy said, fascinated by the sight of the pair of monkeys without noticing the danger that was lurking in the shadows.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

*Travis arrives in Cirus Falls*

“Cirus Falls.” Travis said to himself as he tightened the scarf around his neck, looking out at the city from a cliff above. “I haven’t been here since Rachel died.” Treecko looked up at him in curiosity, but when he looked back down at her, he looked aside in a fa?ade of disinterest. “Let’s go.” Travis turned and resumed his traveling. Upon arriving in the city he marveled at the tall buildings and all of the people. All of this was foreign to him as Gratis Basin was fairly small itself.

“You look like you’re new around here.” A voice called out to him.

“Is it obvious?” He replied without even accounting who he was replying to.

“Yeah.” It was a tall man who nodded and continued to walk on. Travis nodded back and went on his way as well.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 28, 2011)

*Damien Skinner, Tower Forest*

_Oh, but this one surely had a set of balls the size of ultra balls on her. I should destroy her and her Pok?mon here and now._ Chaos hissed, sensing his master's displeasure. Damien's eyes had become slits through which he scrutinized the girl. The easy smile had disappeared from his face. _Is she mocking me? She seems so serious..._ Her expression was hard to see in the darkness, but the way she carried herself betrayed no unease, none of the normal signs of a person lying.

Damien snorted. The girl seemed to be wearing weirdly few clothes for a forest at night. Maybe she was psychologically challenged? Or did she actually believe that weird shit? Damien didn't believe in either gender being more powerful than the other, almost all people of both genders were simply pieces of shit. What was interesting though, was that the girl put the emphasis on the woman as the superior race. A rare thing, even in a world that had come so far in emancipation. Not totally right in the head seemed a better explanation at this point.

Or was it? Rumors of some backwater village in the mountains were females ruled had filtered into Tower Forest Town for as long as Damien could remember. He had always discarded them as a great exaggeration, probably just three houses with a woman ruling. But maybe they held some truth after all. It would explain this girl's upstart behavior, and also her courage, walking through Tower Forest wasn't even the safest thing to do at day.

Whatever the cause though, the way she acted was unacceptable. Damien exchanged a look with Chaos, whose eyes showed a mischievous spark. _It's like you read my mind, buddy._ "Miss, I don't really need an escort in the dark." His smile returned. "Allow me to show what I mean. Chaos, Hypnosis." Chaos' eyes lighted up and focused on the Cyndaquil walking next to the girl. 

_And if anything goes wrong, there's always the extra weapon._ Damien reached for his belt, where another Pokeball was hidden in a small extra pocket. _The perfect back-up. Pilfered from the ruins hidden in the forest, maybe to be used for the first time in that same forest._ Damien's smile spread.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 28, 2011)

*[Introductions after Two Years; William Draconis]​*​
 ?Mornin? Lass. Good tae see ye again.? William replies to the greeting that Rin cast his way. A even larger grin cross his lips when he cast his gaze back toward Amy who was still fiddling with the strap that held her helmet in place.   ?Seems ye been doin? well fer yerself Simon.? William adds as Amy is finally able to get the helmet off. Her long red hair seemed to explode outward as she shook her head.  ?These things sure are stuffy Will.? She states with some annoyance as she cast her emerald gaze over to the two blondes that sat on the bench across from them. 



			
				Simon said:
			
		

> ?You sure like to make an entrance. And who?s your friend??



Simon asks all the while William pulls himself from his bike kicking his long legs over the handles. 



			
				Child said:
			
		

> ?Mommy, Mommy look. There?s the flying bike!?



A small child shouts withy utmost glee and amazement at the thought of actually getting to see it up close. But the mother simply chooses to ignore it and played it off. Amy could see the look in William?s eyes as he helped her get off the bike.  ?Go ahead, I know what you?re thinking. Not as if any of us could stop you.? Amy states giving William a little smack on the cheek with her left hand.  ?Ye ken I lov? ye.? William says as he stole a peck on the cheek. Amy can only shake her head as William vanished in a blur of colors.  ?I suppose we?ll get to formal introductions in a moment.? Amy says while running a hand through her hair. Looking over toward the path the mother and child was on she merely leans up against William?s bike and waited, though the wait wouldn?t have to be long.  The child gasps with starry eyes as a cloud of dust heralds William?s grand reentry, now seemingly dressed in a tux and top hat. With a bow he takes the illusionary hat off and spins it in his hands before curling it into a long wand. 

?It?s a Magician MOMMY!? the boy shouts as William pulls his gaze toward the two,  ?Aye, I?m b? th? great Ian. An? fer meh first trick.? William states pulling his right hand up palm open and straight.  ?Is tae call fer ah assistant.? the boy adds tapping the wand on his index finger, then moving his hand a single Pok?ball hovered in the air. The mother?s expression shifts to a curious gaze as she watches the small device dance with William as he traces his fingers around in the air.  ?Ala-? William starts as he throws an illusionary cape in front of Eon?s Pok?ball.  ?Kazam!? Eon finishes as the ?cape? is dropped . The boy claps furiously and cheers as he didn?t even hear the Pok?ball open or see the flash that would accompany such an occurrence.   ?Nao, fer mah second trick, I?ma gonna pull ah Pok?mon from mah hat.? William states spinning the ?wand? on the tip of his finger, then with an upward tap it reverts back to the hat it once appeared to be.  ?Alright Eon, hold t? hat.? William states passing it to the Alakazam.  ?Ala.? it states in return as it actually catches a Pok?ball with its Psychic powers crossing its spoons.

With a tap of the finger William seemingly reaches into the hat,  ?Alakazam!? Eon states firmly as the Illusion comes full circle and William seems to pull his Pok?mon from the hat  ?Aero!? Swoop screeches, William fakes quite the fearful face as the Aerodactyl?s head seemed to pop from the hat with a  couple quick snaps. With a quick push, and a lot of fake sweat, William recalls Swoop completing the illusionary feat,  ?It appears thit I brought meh wrong hat.? William states grabbing it from Eon, then balling it up like a piece of paper he simply blows on it which causes it to quickly flash up in flames. Then with a quick jerk he creates flower which he hands the mother.  ?And that concludes today?s perfermacne.? William states he an Eon vanishing with a set of bows. 

The boy explodes in a fight of  laughter and clapping as the mother can only stare blankly at the flowers she held, she didn?t quite know what to think, at least the flying bike made more sense now. ?Come on son, your father is waiting.? she says dropping a hand for the boy to grab onto.  ?Your such a ham sometimes Willy.? Amy says laughing as William reappeared next to her.  ?Aye I ken sometimes, and tae answer yer question. Ye ken I lik? tae make ah entrance, thit er b? fashionably late.? William replies to Simon?s first question. Then wrapping his arm around Amy?s waist he pulls her close,  ?N? this bonny young lass b? Amy meh girlfriend.? William says giving Amy a firm hug.  ?Nice to finally get to meet you two.? Amy replies with a  smile as the mother almost has to forcibly drag the excited child off.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "Yeah, nice to meet you too." he said, and was already outside the door
> halfway through the sentence. Torchic, noticing that Jack was outside, ran out and jumped on his shoulder.
> 
> "Seeya guys." he said with a lazy movment with his hand.
> ...



The Riolu stood on guard, ready to attack or run, depending on what choices he had. "Rio!"

"I won't hurt you Riolu, I would never hurt you." Jack said with a calm and caring voice, extending his arm out towards the Riolu.

"Rioo! Ruuu!" the riolu yelled, hitting Jacks arm. He could hear a small cracking noice, but he didn't take his arm back. Another hit, blood drawn, yet he still doesn't take his arm back. "Riiiooo?" Riolu said, looking at Jack's smiling face. "I won't hurt you." he said with a shakey voice, his hand still outstretched towards the riolu.


----------



## Kei (Sep 28, 2011)

Sam Maid

Sam looked at the guy for a minute, he reminded her of someone. Mmmmm, but who? She leaned forward, her eyes widen in the dark to see better to get a better look at him, and that was when she remembered. She jumped back a bit as her face turned a bright red, he was!? No he couldn't be!? Sam heart began to race as she thought about the chances of meeting a guy like this! Oh how she was ever so excited!

This boy in front of her, he was...

A sadistic bishounen!!!

She shivered at the thought of him being that pretty boy that used and abused everyone around him but slowly with understanding. The cold hearted devil will slowly warm up and his icy sharp tongue would soon become a tongue that will only say warm things to his lover. Sam eyes sharpened as a certain smirk, her body and mind was ready!

SHE WAS GOING TO CONQUER HIM!

Lava felt the confidence of her master brimming off her body and soon jumped down. It body began to heat up and flames shot up from its back, lighting up the small dark area around the two. It was then that Sam realized that the boy in front of her had an ghost type Pokemon...

Her eyes narrowed in anger as she looked at him...

Coward! Those who use sneak attacks, do not deserve to be called fighters, or champions for that reasons! A real fighter took everything that was coming to them and even if it result in a lost, they knew that they did their best and it was always going to be another day.

Warriors survived off of that!

And Sam was a true warrior!

When he launched his attack that Sam stood straight up,"A fight huh?"Sam asked,"Such cowdarly tatics! I never thought a pretty face could hold such evil..."

But then she smirked

"But thats alright....When my heart enters the battle field love and happiness always win!"Sam said,"LAVA DODGE AND SHOW THEM TRUE FIGHTING POWER!!!"

Lava jumped into the air and dodged the attack and then as it was in the air, it took a deep breath before launching tiny embers at the Ghost Pokemon!


----------



## Imamember (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sink or Swim*​
_As luccus begins his day walking around Cirus falls, he runs into an old fisherman who has his tacklebox and is on his way to go fishing._

*Luccus:* Goodafternoon sir, are they biting much today you think?

*Man:* Pleasure to meet you im Koby Craine, im a legendary fisherman around here, a three time winner of the annual Cirus falls fishing tournament, and today i think they will be biting, the tournament begins tomorrow so i want to get a quick headstart and find some good spots this year, afterall they have rebuilt the piers so my famous spots are all changed

*Luccus:* Fishing tournament hey, how do i enter is there a prize?

*Man:* You can enter by signing up at the local mart, normally we only get around 10 competitors this year only 5 or 6 have signed up and it begins tomorrow so you might be in luck and get a good spot, As for the prize its your name on the honour board. only the best get up there and will forever go down in cirus falls history as the event is only once a year.

*Luccus:* well thanks for the information ill have to check out the mart and hopefully see you tomorrow!

Luccus continues walking as he looks around at signs finding his way over to the local mart, as he enters he looks up on the wall and see's the honour board



_As luccus reads the boards and then signs the entry form on the counter he sets out to try and learn more about fishing in these tournaments, he finds an official rulebook, after reading through the rule book he sees that all pokemon caugh must be tagged and released back into cirus falls they are property to the falls, And that they are studied and breeded for future years to come._

_Luccus sets out to go check out the falls and the place where the tournament will take place, as he walks out he runs into a strange man, who is wearing one of his fathers company shirts._

*Luccus:* So in the end he sent some grunt out to try and stop me hey, 

*Man:* My name is Lloyde Foster, i work for your father and yes he has asked me to beat you and make you return home, if you dont agree i will continue to beat you week in week out untill you go home. So lets battle 

_GO ARCANINE!_

_Arcanine comes out of its pokeball and begins snarling and growling at Luccus, Luccus pulls out his pokedex and checks the info._

~ Arcanine -The Legendary Pokmon - Its proud and regal appearance has captured the hearts of people since long ago. ~

_As Luccus watches Arcanine get worked up as it continue to snarl and growl at Luccus, Out of nowhere a huge Hydro Pump hits arcanine with a One Hit Knock Out, as Koby walks over to stand next to luccus with his Milotic that is in the river next to them, _

*Koby:* Im not sure who you are but thats no way to greet folk around these parts of town, this here is a fellow competitor and nice young man so dont go starting trouble with him or you have started trouble with me.

_Lloyde returns his arcanine and smirks before walking off, this is definately nowhere near the last we have seen of him in this journey, Luccus thanks Koby as they walk off and Koby takes Luccus to his place, he lets him stay the night as he stays up telling him old stories about the past fishing tournaments and the crazy story about his greatest catch. As luccus is listening he notices a huge pool in the mans backyard its a tank and it has some water pokemon in it, Lucus grabs out his pokedex once more_

~ Magikarp - The Fish Pokemon - A Magikarp living for many years can leap a mountain using Splash. The move remains useless, though. ~

~ Barboach - The Whiskers pokemon - Its slimy body is hard to grasp. In one region, it is said to have been born from hardened mud. ~

~ Feebas - The Fish Pokemon - It is a shabby and ugly Pokmon. However, it is very hardy and can survive on little water. ~

~ Finneon - The Wing Fish Pokemon - The line running down its side can store sunlight. It shines vividly at night. ~

_As luccus is amazed by the water pokemon Koby owns, he then notices one more pokemon in a smaller tank by itself, _

~ Relicanth - The longevity Pokemon - A rare Pokmon discovered during a deep-sea exploration. It has not changed in over 100 million years. ~

*Koby:* Thats my prize posesion, my Relicanth, i caught that in a tournament a few years ago and it was the first one ever seen around here, i was awarded 1000 points for it and then caught it for my own to keep for good, all of these pokemon are my current party aswell as my Milotic you seen earlier i keep her on me at all times but the rest live here in this tank, i dont have to do much battling these days as this town is peacefull however every known again we get young punks trying to cause trouble like that man earlier towards you

*Luccus:* Thats just one of my dads thugs trying to beat me and make me go home, my dad doesnt want me to journey out, hes a rich snob who wants to buy my future instead of let me earn it, i still dont know why but one day im going to find out.

_the two both hit the hay and get some sleep before waking up the next day.

the next day....

As Luccus and Koby both head down the falls for the tournament there is around 8 competitors at this point, one of which is Lloyde, he has that same smirk as the day before and is watching luccus and Koby closely, As the rules are spoken by the official and the tournament gets underway, about an hour into it luccus begins reeling it his first catch however it was nothing but a huge pile of seaweed, all of the competitors laugh and Lloyde finds this as his moment to strike, he quickly releases Arcanine again, koby in anticipation releases his Milotic, 

the battle begins and Arcanine uses extreme speed and dodges all of milotics hydro pump attempts, he has learnt from the day before and has come prepared, arcanine uses take down knocking milotic back into the lake, below the falls, arcanine uses Flamethrower and begins heating up the water, as all of the pokemon in the lake would have found the water too hot they would have take ncover under the falls meaning the tournament is not going to produce any points for the compeitors in the time limit, there may not be a winner, Lloyde doesnt care however as he sends arcanine to attack Luccus, Luccus sends out his charmander, as charmander is not interested in fighting._

*Luccus:* Charmander what is your deal im about to be burnt to a crisp you must help me, 

_Charmander turns and lays down taking a nap, Arcanine rushes at him and hits him with Fire fang biting his tail, Milotic jumps out of the lake and uses recover, regaining strength before using Aqua tail, Arcanine dodges and uses fire fang, biting milotic on the neck, Milotic falls back into the water however wraps his tail around arcanine bringing him with him it was all set up, as arcanine gets wet and faints Lloyde has no choice but to return Arcanine and retreat once again his plans foiled Koby returns Milotic and Luccus returns Charmander, as the tournament director anounces the tournament over, the winner by default after the only catch, Luccus Maximus with 1 point and his catch Seaweed .. Luccus is awarded the spot on the honour board and Koby congradulates him.

a few hours later..

The two are then in the mart watching as Luccus name is painted on the honour board,



Koby shakes his hand before Luccus sets off towards his next town and one step closer to his first gym badge, Koby waves and Luccus leaves, as Lloyde is seen on the phone once more_

*Lloyde:* Yes boss i engaged him twice, but both time he had help and i was not strong enough, no.. no you just need to send alex out here, we need to hit him hard before he gets any followers to travel with him, we need to finish this soon, i just need alex to make sure he takes care of anyone trying to stop me.

_Journey to be continued..._


----------



## Kuno (Sep 28, 2011)

*Crossroads Bluff...

Johanna...*

“TOTODILE!  TOTO!  DILE!”  The small alligator like pokemon stood dancing around in circles, his excitement was more than evident.  He pointed in a particular direction as he jumped off the ground, his feet swinging quickly in the air.

“What is it?”  Johanna scowled slightly.  She had been braiding a strand of her hair, something she does  when boredom overtakes her.  It isn't that they don't have an exciting life, but they had been traveling for a while and didn't see much of anything for pokemon.  Crossroads bluff was her final destination since she heard a large diverse population of pokemon were believed to reside.  

“TOTODILE!”  He squealed again.

Latching a bead to the end of the braid, Johanna gathered the stuff they had laid out for lunch and tossed it into the bag that she wore across her back, the one strap crossing diagonally in front of her.  “Okay Happy.  Show me what has you so stirred up!”  She laughed at the little pokemon's excitement.

“TOTODILE!”  Happy sprang away, the grin on his mouth never wavered as he led Johanna through the trees, the grass, and into some more trees.  “TOTODILE!”

The closer they got to the destination that Happy was leading them, the stronger the acrid stench of smoke was.  “That isn't good!”  Johanna increased her pace and they burst through a line of trees to see a small house and barn.  The barn was engulfed in flames.  

“Help!  Help!”  A man was yelling and trying to toss small buckets on the flames while a woman, of comparable age, stood nearby wringing her hands.

“Let's do it Happy!”  Johanna rushed forward and pointed at the barn.  “WATER GUN!”  She yelled and the totodile happily obliged his partner and squirted water on the barn.  “AGAIN!”  Johanna moved to another section and pointed at the orange light dancing in front of them.  “ONE MORE TIME!”  She yelled as they moved yet again, this time at the back of the barn.  

Smoke and steam billowed around them and Johanna coughed a bit.  “I think we got it.”  She said coming around the side where the pair were standing.  Tears were rolling down their weathered cheeks.  

“Thank you so much!”  The man said putting an arm around, what Johanna assumed, the man's wife.  “I don't know if we could have rebuilt it.”

“I don't know how we could ever thank you.”  The woman said wiping a tear away.

“It is all in a days work!”  Johanna said happily, smiling widely at them.

“Totodile!”  Happy exclaimed, saying the same thing.

“Please...we have to do thank you...there has to be...something...”  The woman looked around as if searching out something.

“No.  Please it is just fine.  I'm glad we were able to help.”

“I have it.”  The old man said and reached into his pocket, though he scowled.  “You look like a strong young woman that seems to be going places and your pokemon seems to be well treated.  Seems to like you a lot he does.”  The man opened his hand and glared at the pokeball that sat in his large palm.  “I don't know if this is a thank you or a curse but I caught this damn thing a month or two ago.  Stubborn as Tauros this one.  Caused the fire it did.”  He tossed the red and white ball toward Johanna, his wife nodded solemnly as he did.

“I...uh...I can't take your pokemon...”  Johanna looked at the ball, her curiosity and eagerness was almost exploding out of her.

“Please.  You will be doing us a favor.”

“I...okay.  Thanks!”  Johanna grinned and got ready to open it.

“Wait!  Just do us the favor of opening it later.  Not around here.”  They looked almost fearful.

“Okay....”  Her excitement knew no bounds at those last words, the girl loved a challenge.  They quickly said their goodbyes and rushed back the way they came.  “I wonder what is in here...”  She held the ball up and stared at, trying to see inside the orb.

“Totodile.”  The reptilian was also looking at the ball with eagerness.

“We will wait until we make it to Crossroads Bluff.”  She nodded but didn't put the ball away, her curiosity was too piqued to do that.  

A while later they could see the beginnings of their destination.  “Finally.”  Johanna said with a happy sigh.  “Ready?”  She got ready to open the ball to see what was inside but then she heard a commotion.  “What is that?”

“Totodile?”  he growled low but with a smile.

They moved closer to the sound and saw a red-haired guy sitting on the ground and a blue pokemon stood in front of him acting aggressively.  Pulling out her pokedex she listened to what it said.  “A riolu huh...”  She mumbled the moved forward and leaned against a tree, totodile mimicked her actions.  “Looks like your having a bit of trouble.”  Johanna called out to the man with a grin.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 28, 2011)

*Staz

Thieves of the forest, an Aipom in your pocket pt. II*


"Great, some real ones."the guy said, fascinated by the sight of the pair of monkeys without noticing the danger that was lurking in the shadows.

_"Aipom!"_one of the purple monkey like pokemon threw another acorn against staz who was able to dodge by ducking"wow, so they have more...Wait, why are they attacking me?"he wondered, though by the way both pokemon were laughing, it was probably only to bother him though the mind of the spiky haired guy let his imagination go wild, enough to believe something that was kind of improbable but not impossible."I get it! They are hiding a treasure somewhere in the forest so they are attacking me to make me exit this place quickly"he said with shining and excited eyes.

_"Aipom-pom"_the other pokemon said showing his butt against Staz and slapping it just before sticking its tongue out, basically they were challenging Staz to catch them."A challenge,uh. I accept"he said and turned to take his skate board, just to be received by a kick from a new Aipom, what made the Slayer to fall down. When he open his eyes, he saw Aipom taking his skate board while smiling and running into the forest following the other two monkeys that were distracting him. Apparently that was the plan from the very beginning.

"Oh, man. They got me right there."he said and then smiled a little."Bulbasaur, come out"throwing the pokeball into the air, realizing his partner"Bulbasaur, saur"the pokemon greeted his trainer"well, it?s time for an adventure, pal. Some Aipoms just stole  my skateboard. Auntie worked hard to get it for me, I can?t allow them to have it so...Let?s go for it"he said. The grass pokemon nodded as both of them entered the forest, running in the same direction as the group of pokemon.

It wasn?t long before they were able to see the group of pokemon still running away, jumping from one tree to another while playing with their new object."There they are, let?s keep following them Bulbasaur""Bulba"was the answer of the creature as they kept running.

*20 minutes later*

The three Aipoms arrived to a giant tree, leaving the skateboard down. Staz arrived some moments later, his breathing hard due to the non stopping pursuit. next to him Bulbasaur who apparently was in the same state as his owner. Staz raised his head to see where they were, noticing the giant tree in front, some meters away from him."Woah, it?s a giant tree...they sure lured us deep into the forest, uh?"he said calmly while looking around, inspecting the place just to find out his skate board, together with some jewels, some clothes and other tings that seemed to be personal objects from different people.

"so these guys really are thieves, but why would they steal these things?"he wondered but then Bulbasaur called his attention while growling at the Aipom that were standing on a thick branch. By the way everything looked like, they wouldn?t mind if Staz were to take everything that was down the tree what made Staz arrive to a conclusion, they weren?t stealing things because they were planning something. They were stealing because they are nature jokers, they were making fun of people.

Suddenly one of the Aipom  jumped off of the tree, took the skateboard and threw it at Staz who caught it without problem."You are returning it to me?"he asked but the Aipom shook it?s head"Aipom, Aipom pom!" before  waving its tail and a bunch of stars came out from it crashing against the ground in front of Staz, then making a cocky expression he looked at Bulbasaur and with his arm he was making a "come at me" signal"Aipom".

"Bulbasaur. Bulba!!"the green pokemon ran and stood in front of his trainer, looking at the monkey. Both of them ready to attack.

"So you wanted a fight, huh. Well we will fight. If i lose the skateboard remains here with you. If you lose the skateboard and you come with me" he said, the attitude of the monkey called his attention enough to make him want the Aipom in his team. The purple pokemon nodded preparing itself for the battle.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Crossroads Bluff...
> 
> Johanna...*
> 
> ...




Jack heard the voice of a girl behind him. Without turning around to look at her, he responded with a shakey, yet happy, voice. "Trouble? Nah. Riolu here just need to understand that I don't want to do it any harm. If I had trouble, I would be laying down, bleeding and close to death. Anything else is far from trouble." he grinned as he said it. "Riooluuu!" Riolu yelled. Another person as too much for him, and he started running away. 

"Back, Riolu!" Jack said, pointing the pokeball at him, sending him back into the it.

Then he stood up and turned around, grinning towards the girl, before walking over to her, Zoia on his shoulder. Hiding his right arm, that was bleeding and swollen, he stuck out his left arm out. "The name is Pyro, Jack Pyro. Pleasure to meet you." he said with a grin.

"Chic! Torchic!"

"Hehe, she is very sexy indeed." he said out loud.


----------



## Gaja (Sep 28, 2011)

*Simon and Rin
Sairu, Domino City - Domino Park*​
Both Simon and Rin stood up and approached the other couple. And as Will commented on the fact that Simon wasn't doing too bad the blond Benson boy nodded with a proud smile on his face and his arm around Rin's shoulder. Noticing the subtle fact that William liked to make an entrance Simon also asked who William's lady friend was.

But before the gym leader got a chance to actually answer the question a little kid and his mom passed them by. The kid pointed out Will and his motorcycle, claiming that it was them who levitated over Domino Park minutes ago. The parent however played it of to a child's imagination. Simon didn't think much of it, but apparently William did as he and Amy exchanged looks. And before one knew it Rin, Amy and Simon had front row seats to a magic show, where Will did various things, among which was pulling an Aerodactyl out of his hat. Both Simon and Rin enjoyed the show, with Rin clapping her hands and wanting an encore.

But as fast as it began that's how fast it came to an end as the tall Condor Island resident returned to his circle of friends. William's hands wrapped around the waist of his girlfriend after he answered about being fashionably late. Introducing the red haired girl as Amy, and her greeting both Simon and Rin as William's little guest was being dragged away by his mother. "Likewise Amy. I'm Rin Asasume. And this is my boyfriend Simon." Rin was a polite girl who knew that the proper etiquette when someone introduced himself was to return that same action. Simon looked at a giant town watch, and realized that if they wanted to avoid the traffic jam they needed to get moving now. "Ok guys I don't mean to be rude. But if we don't want to waist two hours in traffic I suggest we leave... like now?" Rin looked at Simon and nodded, the Shadow Island native knew how tricky the Domino City traffic could be. Especially at rush hour.

"So how about we go first and you guys just follow us till the exit towards Long Coast? There we can let it rip." Simon grinned a little, he wanted to open up the red rocket he rode, but he couldn't quite do that inside the confines of Domino. He needed to get out of the city. "Alright?" William's answer would surely come fast to which Rin would add. "Let's GO then!!!" Surely she was the most excited of the four, after all she was about to see her sister for the first time in almost a year. So when Simon suggested that they went straight there, she didn't mind one bit. After all she bought an extra present just in case Simon forgot about buying one.

It was interesting really. Simon rarely would forget stuff when it came to his pokemon or to her, like her birthday, their anniversaries, buying her flowers and what not. But as soon as it came time to go somewhere all her boyfriend wanted to do was get there to see his pokemon and get some cake. Seeing Simon get on his motorcycle and start it Rin checked if her hair was tied properly and put on her helmet, along with her gloves. She would need the extra grip, for she knew what kind of speed the bike she rode on was capable of. The red motorcycle was already warmed up, so Simon put his helmet and gloves on right away and signaled for Rin to get on. Putting in it to gear he motioned for William to follow him. Time to get some cake...


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 28, 2011)

*Staz

Thieves of the forest, an Aipom in your pocket pt. III*

The wind started to blow, taking with it dust in the middle of what now was about to become a battle field. Both pokemon, Aipom and Bulbasaur, staring at each other trying to watch and if possible prevent any movement of the opponent."Let?s start! Bulbasaur, use tackle"the black-haired guy said. Immediately the grass pokemon blasted against the purple monkey like pokemon with a straight attack. Aipom waited in his place until the last moment, just to use it?s tail skillfully dodging the tackle.

"That was a nice move"Staz said to himself admiring the wild creature though the growl of Bulbasaur just made him go back to reality."heh. Sorry, partner. Now, use tackle once again!"Bulbasaur did as he was told and rushed once again towards Aipom which had a confident smile in its face. This time around, the long tailed pokemon jumped aside just to counter attack with a scratch."Aipom!"scratching Bulbasaurs forehead making it to take some distance.

_"Strong. This pokemon is strong."_ Staz thought trying to figure out a way to catch Aipom. Meanwhile Aipom kept avoiding Bulbasaurs tackles, it was as if the monkey were just playing with them.

From one moment to another, Aipom jumped and in midair waved its tail throwing a bunch of stars at Bulbasaur"Bulbasaur, dodge and then use Razor leaf!"Staz ordered. Jumping backwards, the green pokemon  avoided damage from that swift attack of Aipom and immediately a bunch of leaves were launched from its bulb, hitting Aipom as he was falling down and making the purple pokemon to fall heavily on the ground, though it wasn?t long before it stood up with some difficulties though.

"Good. Now Bulbasaur, vine whip!""Bulbaaaasaur!!!!"Bulbasaur roared as some vines came out from his bulb and tried to hit Aipom. Dodging two times, the wild pokemon managed to catch the vines with it?s tail, only to raise Bulbasaur from the ground and then slam him against the giant tree."Aipom, Ai pom pom"it started to jump happily as bulbasaur was trying to stand up.

_"What should I do?, Bulbasaur has gotten more damage than Aipom and it?s starting to get tired. Aipom is also tired for dodging all those attacks....I have to take the risk"_those were his thoughts while analyzing the situation.

"Bulbasaur, let?s finish this! Tackle!"Bulbasaur nodded at this order and ran towards Aipom once more"BULBASAUUUR!!" before is attack could land, Aipom answered with fury swipes"AIPOM!!"scratching continuously, he was weakening bulbasaur slowly but then bulbasaur managed  to dodge a couple of them just to tackle Aipom sending him flying.

"perfect."the boy said"It?s our chance, use vine whip to take his taila nd slam him against the ground!!""Bulba"using vine whip,  Bulbasaur took Aipoms tail in midair and then slammed him against the ground, raising a cloud of dust. When it faded away, Aipom was lying on the ground with spiraling eyes. It was Staz and Bulbasaurs victory, thing that they celebrated for a moment with big smiles while Staz was congratulating Bulbasaur.

It wasn?t long before Aipom recovered the consciousness"aipom?"noticing this, Staz made Bulbasaur enter his pokeball to rest and then walked over the monkey"Okay, time to fulfill our deal. You are coming with us, right?"Staz said. Aipom nodded and then, by himself, entered the pokeball that Staz had in his hand. Seconds later, Aipom came out by himself and jumped, forcibly getting inside Staz?s jacket as only his hands and head could be seen in the front"Aipom" the pokemon laughed.

With that both, Staz and Aipom waved goodbye to the other two monkeys and started to walk away. With his skateboard with him again and with a new friend, the boy continued his way towards The Crossroad Bluffs.

to be continued....


----------



## Chaos (Sep 29, 2011)

*Damien Skinner, Tower Forest*

Damien saw her eyes flicker in at least three emotions in rapid succession. Happiness, battle-lust and then... contempt? Ah, she had finally spotted Chaos. It seemed this girl wasn't too fond of ghosts at all, though she didn't look scared, it was more like she... The girl started screaming. Ah, one of those. Built on the stupid principle that only brute power and having Pokemon that can take a bulldozer to the face matters. Damien smiled. _I'll enjoy this game. I'll teach this girl it's not just brute power._

"You call it coward." Damien's eyes flashed as he signaled to Chaos. The ghost immediately got his meaning. _Brute force is for fools. Pok?mon battling is about strategy, using your environment, patience and perfect communication between trainer and Pok?mon. And you, little girl, don't understand that at all, picking a fight with me in a dark forest._ Chaos dove under the tiny embers the girl's Cyndaquil shot and disappeared in the shadows to the right, the night fully obscuring his form. "I call it victor."

Damien could see the girl glancing around in panic. _The prettiest sight in the world. A beautiful girl getting completely mind-fucked in a situation she thinks she controls._ "He could be anywhere around you right now, you know?" Damien teased. His diabolical smile had returned as he stared right at the girl, holding her eyes with his. A powerful intimidation technique, always. Just stare at your opponent with the feeling that you're invincible and they're crap. The more you believe it, the better it works. _It's incredible how much of any fight in anything is actually just a fight-off in willpower of the contestants. It's a second layer not many people see, but one that is there all the same. One that's ready be abused by people who know it's there, and one that's ready to fuck over people who have no idea about this second fight._

"You see what I mean now? I am the night, and I have you helpless. How can you dodge an attack if you have no idea from what side it's coming? How can you properly take it like the champion you claim you are, if you don't even know how to face it head-on? And most importantly, how can you evade an attack that isn't physical in the least bit?" This was one of those perfect moments, a moment where Damien was in control, in his element, and could do whatever he wanted with the person facing him. He basked in the moment for a few more seconds. The girl was helpless at the moment, trying to light up the darkness would deplete all her Pok?mon's energy, and Chaos could be anywhere right now.

"Chaos, Night Shade." The air blurred as the haunted mirage of Night Shade sought its target.


----------



## Imamember (Sep 29, 2011)

*Charmanders Respect!*

*Charmanders Respect! Part 1*​
_The day begun like any other, the sun shining, pokemon chirping as Luccus was looking outside the window of the pokemon centre in the Great Basin, he was watching alot of the wild pokemon around the bushes and parklands that sorrounded the Pokemon centre play, he pulled out his pokedex quickly filling it up with some information_

~ Budew - The Bud Pokemon - Sensitive to changing temperature, the bud is said to bloom when it feels the sun's warm touch. ~
~ Roselia - The Thorn pokemon - The more healthy the Roselia, the more pleasant its flowers' aroma. Its scent deeply relaxes people. ~
~ Volbeat - The Firefly Pokemon - It communicates with others by lighting up its rear at night. It loves Illumise's sweet aroma. ~
~ Illumise - The Firefly Pokemon - With its sweet aroma, it guides Volbeat to draw signs with light in the night sky. ~
~ Hoppip - The Cottonweed Pokemon - It drifts on winds. It is said that when Hoppip gather in fields and mountains, spring is on the way. ~
~ Caterpie - The Worm Pokemon - It releases a stench from its red antenna to repel enemies. It grows by molting repeatedly. ~
~ Weedle - The Hairy Pokemon - It eats its weight in leaves every day. It fends off attackers with the needle on its head. ~

_After filling up the pokedex with some new species, Luccus gets up gets changed and grabs a bite to eat for breakfast, he packs his things and says goodbye to the nurse, before setting out to explore the great basin, he begins by looking around town at the shops and marts and meeting strangers saying hello hearing town stories, getting to know the locals, he realises soon after he is being watched, he continues to try and loose his follower however he realises there are more than one when he takes a fork and is still being followed, he ends up entering a local resteraunt and sitting down for a meal for lunch, however he was not hungry, as he sits 2 men enter they have their faces hidden however Shinx comes out of his pokeball, he begins to squeel at Luccus and make a noise trying to let him know something, Luccus thinks back and realises shinx must know this man, meaning it has to be Lloyde, Luccus gets up and walks over to the men, and says _

*Luccus:* Hello lloyde

*Loyde:* So you knew it was me

*Other Man:* its been a while Luccus....

_luccus is shocked at first but then sits at the table with them both, _

*Luccus:* I should have known after this fool here failed at Cirus falls he would send you, he always was good at passing his dirty work off to you huh, Thats my father for you, too lazy to do a job himself but rides off the coatails of his employees and reels in the big bucks, two faced bastard!, So What are you going to do now alex call me outside into the street and try and battle me, or are you going to actual try and talk me out of my trip, infact i got a better idea how about you get on the phone right now ring my father and tell him to stop trying to make me go home, because i am not, and the more he is doing this the moreits pushing me away!

*Alex:* Luccus, you know aswell as i do 3 things, 1. Your father is a very respectable and powerfull man, and he is far from a lazy man, 2. You dont want me to call you out into the street and humiliate you infront of all these people because you know i can beat you, and 3. As for that phonecall im afraid i cant, im here because i want to be personally, Your father is differant, he is no longer dedicated 100% into work, only 98% that extra 2% is spending time trying to figure out a way to destroy your trip, you say its pushing you away just remember who gave you the damn credit card for your trip!

*Luccus:* Alex you are very mistaken, my father is a chump, you are not stronger than me, and 98% ohh my freaking god that makes me feel so much better a whole 2% more of my fathers time, he could give me all his time and i wouldnt be interested i want to explore the world i want to raise train and fight pokemon maybe even breed them one day, take on the elite 4 fight the champ make friends that will last a lifetime i dont want to be stuck in a penthouse room with my xbox playing Halo im sorry but this is my life this is my future and if you cant accept that then thats your problem!

*Alex:* Ohh Luccus, fine then we can do this the hard way, if i win, you ring your father and talk to him, if you win You walk away and i will never bother you again. and ill make sure Lloyde here never follows you or bothers you again either! do we have a deal?

*Luccus:* Done, ohh and hears fathers credit card, tell him to check the transaction history i haven't used it once!

_Luccus and Alex walk outside with Lloyde following from behind, Lloyde decides to be the referee for the battle, the rules are set a 2 vs 2 Pokemon battle the winner will be declared when a trainer has had both pokemon fainted!_

_Luccus Begins sending out Shinx, Shinx jumps out of the Pokeball and onto the battlefield, as Alex sends out Ivysaur!, Luccus checks the data with his pokedex once more._

~ Ivysaur - The Seed Pokemon - When the bud on its back starts swelling, a sweet aroma wafts to indicate the flower's coming bloom. ~

_As the battle begins Ivysaur makes the first move hitting Shinx with a leech seed, as vines begin to grow around shinx, Luccus calls for shinx to run at ivysaur however his energy is being drained right from the get go, Ivysaur now follows it up with a huge vinewhip lifting Shinx into the air and smashing it down into the ground repeatedly over and over again, Ivysaur stops as Alex smiles taunting luccus, Luccus regroups trying to think up a strategy but Ivysaur is on the attack again, Luccus quickly yells to shinx to jump and then use Tackle however whilst in the air the leech seed drains its energy again causing shinx to fall to the ground in pan, Ivysaur now finishes the first bout off with a devastating Razor Leaf that knocks shinx flying back, shinx however begins to get back to its feet with the little energy it has left, Ivysaur hits it with one more razor leaf and the first battle is over_

Lloyde: Shinx is unable to battle the Ivysaur is the winner!

_As Luccus returns shinx he grabs his charmander pokeball but begins to talk to it first before he uses it._

*Luccus:* Okay charmander this is it, you and me spent so much time together maybe i was too nice, maybe i was too friendly our bond became strong but for some reason you dont want to fight, im sorry but if you dont want to fight then you cant be in my party, no matter how much i care about and you are my best friend, i need a strong team mate to fight by my side not stand there and sleep in battle, so this is it, your last chance buddy, do me proud! I know you can do it..

CHARMANDER GO GET EM!!!!

_Charmander enters the battle and for the first time looks really excited to fight, maybe its the fact its the first real situation fight, maybe its because its against an evolved pokemon or maybe because its a grass type and he has the advantage who knows, all that matter is charmander is pumped and ready to go, he Starts off with a huge flamethrower quickly sending intense flames towards ivysaur, ivysaur uses his vine whip to latch on to a tree and pull himself to safety however Luccus has already encountered for this, before he can get to the tree, Luccus instructs charmander to hit the tree with a flamethrower, as Ivysaur gets caught in the crossfire and is burnt up he gets knocked to the ground and only just manages to get up, he shoots leech seed however charmander evades and begins to use smokescreen it fulls the area up with a thick smoglike smoke, Charmander is not visible to Ivysaur, Ivysaur uses Takedown however tuns into nothing but more smoke, as Luccus instructs Charmander to flamethrower the ground he does it pushes him high into the air from the force, The force also moved a little smoke enough for Charmander to figure out where Ivysaur is, Luccus then yells at him to use Scratch as he does he lands on ivysaur scratching at his eyes this leaves Ivysaur motionless Charmander finishes him off with a huge Flamethrower ending the battle._

*Lloyde:* Ivysaur is unable to battle, Charmander is the winner!

_As Charmander is Exhausted, Alex sends out his second Pokemon, a Grotle. Grotle wastes no time charging at Charmander, quickly trying to use bite, Charmander moves just in time however is slowing down due to fatigue, Charmander uses Flamethrower, Alex instructs Grotle to withstand the blaze and be hit by it but keep running at Charmander, he does as Charmander unleashes the flames they burn bright however Grtole stood through it, charred up a little Charmander is now nearly out of energy, as Grotle uses Synthesis to regain some strength he then uses Razor leaf knocking Charmander over, Alex instructs him to finish it with Mega Drain, he uses the move sucking the last of Charmanders Energy and fully replenishing himself, _

*Lloyde:* Charmander is unable to battle Grotle is the winner, Alex has defeated Luccus!

_Luccus lets out a laugh before returning his charmander knowing charmander gave it his all and he battle bravely, a phonecall to his father bekons, as Alex walks over to him and hands him a cell phone, Luccus throws it to the ground,_


----------



## Imamember (Sep 29, 2011)

*Charmanders Respect!*

*Charmanders Respect! Part 2*​
*Luccus:* Sure i agreed if i lost i would call my father, but we did not make a time frame, Ill call him later.

*Alex:* 7 days, You call him or we are back and next time i wont hold back!

_Suddenly Lloyde who is frustrated sends out Arcanine, Arcanine runs at Luccus using extreme speed but is stopped as something moves in the way and takes the hit, it was a Salamence, it used protect, it then used earthquake whilst Luccus was still in he protect, the ground below begins shaking as Alex returns his grotle and Lloyde returns his arcanine the two flee before the area gives way, Salamence then stops the attack and flies off, up onto the hill where a trainer is seen returning it, the trainer salutes Luccus and then walks off.._

(Luccus thinking to himself)
*Luccus:* My god he was strong, i could feel the power of that salamence it had not even begun to use any power whilst using that earthquake or protect and they are pretty impressive attacks, it is at a very high level, that trainer has to be a legend he would be on par with the elite four....

_Luccus returns to the pokemon centre and heals his pokemon before looking up at a picture entities "Amelia of the Elite Four" and the picture is from outside this current pokemon centre with a salamence and charizard next to her, Luccus thinks again it cant be could it? and heals his pokemon before heading upstairs for the night to get some sleep as he has a big day tomorrow as he begins his persuit towards Merri Town and a battle with the first gym leader!

Journey to be continued..._


----------



## Kei (Sep 29, 2011)

Sam Maid

The difference of skill was apparent, she was someone who used brute strength and lame tactics to win her battles. And he seemed to be the complete opposite of her, it almost made her panic in anger a bit. Lava was looking around in a panic as it feed off of her emotions, her eyes darted back in fourth, listening to the sounds of trees and the wind rustling...

Hoping that the sound of the ghost appearing would give her signal...

But just like ninjas, ghost Pokemon couldn't be heard. Sam frowned and soon she heard something of a whimper, she quickly looked down to see Lava panicking. This caught her off guard as soon as the Pokemon Chaos attacked sending Lava flying backwards....

"Lava!" Sam called out to the Pokemon that landed right at her side,  she rushed to its aid but soon Lava jumped back up and pushed her away with it flames,"Lava? Hey...?"

Lava was enraged and it didn't want to listen anymore, Sam tried again to get close to it but it only flamed up higher and looked at the ghost pokemon. It eyes were slit but it was showing its true aggression in front of Chaos. Sam was taken aback, but she smiled when she finally understood what Lava wanted...

It didn't want to be pitied but it wanted to fight, the flames on its back was a clear sign of that. Sam smiled warmly as she was finally understanding Lava a little bit better...

_"Cynnndaa..."_Lava growled looking at her master who was looking at the man in front of her

She smiled at him for a minute,"It is true that you have me in a certain predicament...It is true that you clearly have the advantage....And you do have me on the ropes..." Sam smirked finally, "But no matter if you win, I will still be victorious! Because if you are the night, I am the day! And in the end I will always come out on top!!!"

"LAVA LIGHT THIS PLACE UP USING EMBER!!!"

Lava jumped up in the air and began to below out embers on the trees around the battles field, causing them to light up in flames. Giving a certain light to a dark battle. As Lava landed on the ground it began to breath heavily, that attack had a critical hit....

Sam frowned, she didn't want to admit it, but some how she already knew that she was on her last limbs. Lava growled as it struggled to stand up on its two legs, the energy it used up to light up the dark forest was great and it almost was apparent...

But just like its master...It wasn't going to give up!


----------



## Kuno (Sep 29, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Jack heard the voice of a girl behind him. Without turning around to look at her, he responded with a shakey, yet happy, voice. "Trouble? Nah. Riolu here just need to understand that I don't want to do it any harm. If I had trouble, I would be laying down, bleeding and close to death. Anything else is far from trouble." he grinned as he said it. "Riooluuu!" Riolu yelled. Another person as too much for him, and he started running away.
> 
> "Back, Riolu!" Jack said, pointing the pokeball at him, sending him back into the it.
> 
> ...



*Crossroads Bluff...

Johanna...*

A light blush infused the young woman's cheeks at the comment the man tossed toward his little torchic.  ?I'm Johanna Sahari.?  Pushing off of the tree she said the words firmly and with a grin. With a nod of her head she reached to shake his hand with her right and became slightly confused.  ?I...okay...?  Johanna raised an eyebrow but switched hands to shake his left trying not to look like she was craning her head to see his other arm, her curiosity sparked but not wanting to be rude.  Politeness won out and she straightened a bit deciding to move on in the conversation. 

"Totodile!"  The little blue pokemon jumped up introducing himself also. 

?Sorry to have scared off your little friend.  Didn't think I would.?  She grinned sheepishly and gently rubbed the back of her neck.  ?He seemed to be pretty angry at you...?  Then the words he had used struck home with Johanna and she scowled.  ?Make him realize he wouldn't be harmed?  Poor thing.  But, I suppose you like strong man so you could probably put up with a few punches from that little guy but don't get over confident.?  She winked then and let herself chuckle at the thought.  ?So you here looking for pokemon?  Or just traveling through??  Her grin widened and she got a playful look in her eye.  ?So do you come here often??  Johanna said the corny pick-up line she had heard in countless movies, before burst out laughing.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 29, 2011)

*Damien Skinner*

_Perfect! This girl was the living example of the idiot perceptions on Pok?mon. Yea girl, just let your low level Pok?mon tank it. Let him take a full critical to the face and then expend all his energy trying to set half the forest on fire. Damn, if the girl had had a more powerful fire type, half the forest would be ablaze by now. Great thinking. And again, a great mistake._ Damien watched the smoldering trees and laughed. "Removing one visual barrier and creating another at the same time. Great genius at work here."

_Night means the forest is getting damp. Which means the wood of the trees gets wet. Couple that with the fact that living wood doesn't burn well anyway and you get..._ Smoke. Thick clouds of gaseous smoke drifted upwards from the burning trees. "Chaos." The ghost shot up into the haze, once again disappearing from view totally. Damien locked eyes with the girl again. "You need to put more thought in your moves. This way you'll never become the champion you claim you are. How can you claim your superiority, if you only get yourself caught in a different trap again, if it's so clear that you're on the losing side?"

Damien's smile almost split his face to his ears now. "I'll tell you why now, girl, so listen well. He lowered his voice dramatically, to barely more than a whisper. "Because they told you so. The whole world told you to be courageous and righteous, to take everything from the front, to fight like a stone-headed mule just because that's your imagined hero-stuff. And do you know why they tell you that?" Damien's eyes narrowed until he was staring at the girl intensely. "Because then they can control you. Because if you follow their patterns, you are predictable and can be bound to their will. The world gives you those ideas so the people on top can abuse you. And the ideas simply flow down into the stupid masses of the countries. Almost all accept their bullshit without questioning, like a baby accepts anything as their right food. The point is, people don't always stay babies. So why do they keep accepting all that crap? Because no one gives them an alternative."

"And if a few girls and their little starters must be hurt in their pride for me to show the world another way, I'd say that is worth the trade." Damien laughed again. It was a long laugh, a scary laugh, one that made him sound like a madman. He knew that, and he relished in it. _Let them think me crazy. It will only enhance their view of me, especially if they have the sense to listen to the words I'm saying. And a scared or impressed opponent is an opponent that isn't alert. And an opponent that isn't alert is a weak opponent._

_Now don't slip up. Don't let the mood get to your head. Finish this safely, perfectly and without exposing yourself to any move._ Damien winked at the girl with his right eye, taking her attention away for that one extra second. "Chaos, Night Shade. Finish this sorry excuse of a fight." The cloud of smoke broke open in a flash. For a moment, a set of fluorescent eyes could be seen, then they were gone again, and the only thing remaining was a warped beam of reality splitting the air towards the Cyndaquil.

"Check mate."


----------



## Kei (Sep 29, 2011)

Sam Maid

There she felt absolutely horrified, her eyes widen as she watched Lava take the attack and yet again fell backwards. It landed with a huge thud and the flames of battle almost died from her heart. Lava was on the ground and she watched as Chaos went back to his master side. She turned around, her body shaking in fear as she moved to her fallen Pokemon...

She fell to her knees as she picked up her wounded pokemon, she could feel the warmth radiating from it. Lava open it's closed eyes and saw her master eyes water up. It nuzzled under her chin and gave her body a slight heat boost showing it was alright. But that didn't give the girl any comfort, it just made the girl hold the small thing tighter in her arms as she silently held back her tears..

Her first day out in this world and she suffered her first lost...

She got up from her knees as Lava was held curled in her arms, the small thing looked up at  Sam before motioning her head to the boy and growled. 

"You are wrong, so wrong..."Sam begun,"Who I am and who I want to be is not the product of someone leading my life."she said as she placed her free hand on her heart

"This thing in my chest is mines and mines alone and losing this battle isn't the fault of anyone but mines." she said, "No matter how much you raise a baby to be someone else in the end its up to the child's choice to be lead in the way you want to be. It is his choice to follow the path that the parent lead for it, if that is true I must be different...I do not want to become a champion or a trainer..."

"I want to become a coordinator!" Sam said fiercely, "And not you or anyone else will tell me other wise!"

Sam clenched her fist before biting her lip as the thought of removing that stupid grin off the boy's face clear off. One good punch to the face would do it, it would have swollen his lip and then turned a different color. But no, she wouldn't, she stared at him for a minute before turning around.

She didn't really know where the nearest pokemon center was but she knew some oran berries and other berries grew in the forest...

And plus, she lost...

"Follow me...I'll heal up your Pokemon..." Sam said, "This forest...I know it like the back of my hand...And the beedril won't take lightly to the fact that we burned its mating ground if we stay here."


----------



## Cursed panda (Sep 29, 2011)

*Rex- A car ride toward the lake!* 

The gas thief's car roared over the dirt road, the peaceful surroundings of the area destroyed by that of an exhaust pipe and engine. It seemed completely out of place and just in general like it shouldn't belong period, however inside the car peace was still existing.

Rex sat, eyes glued to the road and half-asleep. He was headed toward Agua lake, a hangout spot for him and his Pok?mon. He had drove down this road so many times before he really probably could of been sleeping and had done it secondhand. However he was still though fixated on the road, he would let no let anything disturb him while he was driving, this car was his child and if he where to lose control of her.. Well lets just say that he would probably go down with his ship in a series of unimaginable crying and rage.

Meanwhile in the passenger seat sat two Pok?mon, a small Cyndaquil and a Munchlax. The Cyndaquil laid on the right side of the seat, sound asleep. His small body went up and down as he took loud breathes. The Munchlax was slightly more noisy, he sat eating a bag of oranges in the left side of the passenger seat while staring out the window with unblinking eyes of the world around him. He was fascinated with everything and anything, especially food.

"You guys excited to go to the lake?" Rex let his eyes wander for a brief second over to his companions and then quickly back to the road. Cyndaquil was unfazed and just laid asleep and the Munchlax of the party just briefly turned his head to his owner before taking back his position at the window.

"How bout it Nomz?" the Munchlax named "Nomz" Turned his head again and the quickly threw an orange into his mouth before responding with an optimistic voice, *"Munchlax!"* His head then as always quickly made it's way back to it's window.

"How bout you Dood?" The other member of the party, the Cyndaquil "Dood" didn't even seem to notice, he was far gone into the land of sleep and dreams.

"Gee, aren't you guys fun?"


----------



## Eternity (Sep 29, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Crossroads Bluff...
> 
> Johanna...*
> 
> ...



Jack chuckled a bit with Johanna, with his smile beaming towards her. "I am here for adventure, so I guess I am both looking for pokemon and traveling through." he said, giving her a wink. "And this is my first time here, it just so happen to be the first place I got to." he joked, smiling wide. It toom him a few seconds before he thought of the most obvious thing. "Oh, that's right! Wanna have a battle?" he said with a grin. 

"Torchic!" Zoia said, raising her arm, showing that she was ready for a battle.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 29, 2011)

*[Unto the Sanctuary; Will and Amy]​*​
 ?Aye, thit might b? th? beast course o? action lad.? William states nodding in agreement as he pulled his helmet from the bike?s handle bars. Then as he went to slide it down over his head Amy catches him with a hug and a kiss,  ?Don?t forget Willy, we need to hit the Domino Department store before we head out.? she states reminding William of the ?conversation? he had with CB before they had set out to come here.  ?A?aye, ye b? correct lass.? he replies, sweat pouring down the side of his face. Turning his attention back to Simon as he and Rin prepared to depart he states,  ?We ?ave tae run ah errand. Dennea worry tho? we b? catchin? ye soon.? as Amy slide her ?stuffy? helmet back down over her head.   Since she was in a slight hurry she didn?t care to do her hair up like last time and large strands frilled from around the bottom of it.  ?Come on Willy, we?re burning daylight.? Amy says playfully as she drug William toward the bike.  ?Yikes!? the northern Snow Point native cries as he is pulled backwards. If there was one thing Amy liked to do, that was shop even it were for someone else.

 ?See ye in ah wee bit.? William states after he is able to recompose himself. Then sitting on the bike he feels one of his favorite sensations, that of his girl wrapping her arms around him. Flashing a grin toward Simon he slides the helmet down over his head and signals him off as he fires his motor bike up, the twin roars of the powerful machines were almost defining. Then popping a wheelie William speeds away the opposite direction of Simon as he headed toward the sanctuary. William?s reflective facemask mirrored the large buildings as he weaved through Domino City traffic toward Domino Tower, home to the largest department store in the entire Region, some wagered the entire world. 

[Some Time Later]

~Beep, Beep, Beep, Beep, Beep, Beep, Beep, Beep, Beep, Beep, Beep, Beep~ 

*ching, ching*

?Alright sir, your total is  120,00? the clerk states with a happy chipper tone. William left eye just ticks, not that this was an overly large amount of money for him to spend, but all they came for was a gift for Yuki.  ?Amy wis all this necessary?? William asks looking at the large stack of packages as the workers tirelessly wrapped and packed more items. Half were things that they bought for the young lady they were going to meet; the other half was for Amy and Will.  ?We live on a remote Island Willy, you can never be too careful.? Amy replies shaking a finger at her boyfriend. William only sighed as he pulled a plastic card from his wallet. He knew she was pretty much right, even with his talent if something were to happen to him they?d need supplies.  ?Ye deliver Aye?? he asks pointy as he hands the card over. The clerk pauses a moment a look of confusion setting about her features, but as Amy went to explain what William had stated it seemed the young teen girl had an epiphany and William?s muddled words became clear. ?Why yes, yes we do. Where do you want us to deliver you packages to?? she asks pulling the card away from the cash register. 

 ?Well, we need the half on the right delivered to the Pok?mon sanctuary as soon as possible.? Amy states pointing to the mountain of gifts she had picked out for the young girl Yuki.  ?The other half we need to freight to Chaos Gym on Condor Island.? Amy adds pointing to the other pile of supplies and other knick knacks. As these words left the red head?s mouth the clerk froze and promptly called for a manager. Several minutes and some heavy negotiations later a deal was hammered out leaving another 100,000 dent in William?s funds. Cargo freight to such a dangerous location wasn?t cheap. William sighed as he slid the red hot piece of plastic back into his wallet.  ?I guess it b? time tae go, Ready Amy?? William asks while sliding the wallet back into his pocket.  ?I love you Willy!? She shouts gleefully as he gave him a tight hug around the neck and a large kiss. Red flushed William?s face, which made it all worth it.

[Later on the Road] 

William?s eyes narrow as he teleported through city traffic as he made great time catching up to Simon. Though he couldn?t quite get that psychic link going he was expecting, at least he couldn?t until he turned out of Domino. Once he got onto the open highway he used Eon?s psychic ability to lock in on Simon and Rin.  ?Hold on Amy, we?re ?portin?.? William says via psychic link to his girl. She grins and pulls herself in closer to William with a tight hug burying her head deep into his back. She enjoyed the rides they took and his teleporting was awesome too, though she sometimes got a little apprehensive in traffic. With a psychic pulse William blinds all nearby motorist to his presence, there was no need to cause any accidents. Then with a blur of colors he vanishes weaving through traffic at terrific and unheard of speeds. Soon he is caught up with Simon and Rin, Giving a nod William falls back and cuts behind the blonde headed boy as he followed them toward the Pok?mon Sanctuary.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2011)

*Tsuna*

Tsunayoshi has been traveling for a couple of hours now, he has passed some parts of forest but without trace of Domino city or the so called Sanctuary where the party was supposed to take place at. Seeing that Salamence was getting tired, he just made him to land in the first town they saw.

"Man, where am I?"he wondered rubbing his head and looking around to see if he was in a known place for him. Salamence resting inside its pokeball as Tsuna was just walking, trying to recognize the place.

Minutes passed and the brown-haired young man didn?t seem to remember the place so he decided to ask one of the citizens."mmm...Sorry, could you tell me where am I?"he asked to man that was walking back home with some bags full of food.*"Are you lost or something?"*the man answered with another question*"This is Cirus Falls, were you trying to go somewhere else?"*the man asked again at a now shocked Tsuna. He not only mistook the west with the north, but now he was even further away from the Sanctuary.

The man just left watching how the pokemon trainer did not answer."*sigh* Now I will be even more late, I have to hurry.he said kind of disappointed of himself before starting to walk towards the entrance to the city, he should arrive soon and for now he has to walk until Salamence gets recovered.


----------



## Cursed panda (Sep 29, 2011)

*Lake Agua, a Dispute Among the Water Part I! *

As the white car of the man slowly pulled up to lake Agua something could be seen to be instantly off. The waters, normally filled to the brim with Marill and Poliwags was completely empty. The water remained call and not a wave could be seen in sight, it was a peaceful chaos.

Rex got out of his car slowly and began examining his surroundings, he had no real care as to why the families of Pok?mon where gone, however it was rather strange and somewhat upset him. He loved coming down to the lake with Nomz and Dood and just watching the water types play and splash each other and then taking a swim himself. He slowly approached the water and scanned all around. Not a soul in the lake. He turned toward where the river intersected it, not a soul there either. Something was wrong, and he had to get to the bottom of it.

He quickly ran back to his car and opened the passenger door, Nomz instantly hopped out and began to head toward the lake side himself as they always had done. Dood reluctantly woke up after a significant amount of shaking and began following his Munchlax companion. The two of them trotted down to the side of the lake and then sat there and then it most of suddenly occurred to them that there was no-one else there. Nomz quickly got up and began walking toward the small forested area by the lake and Dood follow. Rex taking this as a clue slowly walked behind his team. Before long Nomz had found a large reeded pond area to the west of the lake, and then sat right before entering the reeds and stared at Rex. Uncertain but curious Rex pulled back the reeds and then gazed inside the pond.

Inside sat a family of Buizel and Floatzel, and a large one at that. He estimated from what he could see that there where probably around twelve Buizel and then at least three Floatzel. The group of water types swam around carefree and didn't even happen to notice Rex as he pulled the reeds back into place. He looked down at Nomz who just stared back with his ever unblinking eyes and then began walking off again, farther west. Dood slowly lifted his tired head and pursued as he had done earlier and then as routine Rex slowly took the back.

Around fifty feet later sat another pond, this one was wide open and much larger then the other one. Inside this one sat an even larger family of Poliwags and Poliwhirls and then what appeared to be one Poliwrath sitting upon a rock watching over his family. They however, unlike the Buizel's noticed Rex and the group and instantly took action. A group of around ten Poliwhirls sprung into action and began launching bubble beams everywhere in their direction. Rex ducked down while his Pok?mon fled. 

"Shit is bout to hit the fan boys!"


----------



## Chaos (Sep 30, 2011)

*Damien Skinner, Tower Forest*

_Perfect finisher. No chance for a counter, no chance for a dodge, no way for her to do anything but simply watch as that Cyndaquil bites the dust. Oh, the joy of establishing superiority. The feeling that tells you that you ?re indeed right, that the rest of the world is a step beneath you._ Damien watched the Cyndaquil topple backwards with a smile on his face, basking in the pained expression of his opponent. The girl looked like she wanted to kick his face off, but so be it, she wouldn't be able to anyway.

Chaos returned back to Damien's side. Damien offered the ghost his hand, which Chaos happily licked. Again, sparks of paralyzation shot through his arm. Again, he shook them off. "Good job, mate." Chaos smiled at him, as if he had enjoyed it just as much as Damien. _That's not even a stupid idea. Chaos is one hell of a smart Pok?mon, and he enjoys creating havoc just as much as me._ The idea was a pleasant one to Damien, and he once more offered his hand to the ghost.

The girl by now was kneeling, the Cyndaquil in her arms. The girl seemed to be crying. _At least she cares for her companions. She may be an idiot and throw them face-first into dangers they can't handle, but at least she doesn't blame them for her own stupidity._ One of the girl's tears hit the ground. _She shouldn't show weakness in front of an opponent, though, not even after the immediate strife. You never know when you meet that person again, and at that time, the first memory you want them to procure is not one of you crying on the ground with a Pok?mon in your arms. You want the image of you standing victorious burned in the mind of your opponent, or at least a reasonable pride in defeat._

And then, she started to speak. Opening her heart to a stranger in a dark forest, a stranger with unknown intentions who had just destroyed her one weapon in the dark forest. It was... ridiculous. Yet at the same time, Damien felt a little tug at his heart. He snarled. _I'm not this easy to influence. I can't just follow at the first sob-story. But she did actually hear what I was saying. And she doesn't even disagree to harshly. Plus, she has her dream, one that clearly wasn't set for her by her parents._ Could her emotions be faked? Damien didn't think so. In which case, going with her, if just to ensure her safety on a Pok?mon-devoid trip through Tower Forest might be the best option. 

"I don't think Chaos really needs to be healed." _Maybe he could even influence this girl even more. Maybe she could become one of the right-thinkers, one of the first. Or maybe, he could at least acquit himself from blame when the body of an idiot girl was found somewhere far away from civilization, destroyed by a powerful Pok?mon because she was totally defenseless._ "But lead on."


----------



## Kei (Sep 30, 2011)

*Sam Maid*

It wasn't long before they made it to a clearing, the moon shining down on the clearing. The tiny droplets of water were on the ground and Sam could tell that some type of water source was near. She placed Lava on the ground before passing the boy. Her mind was on her past battle, on the ways she could improve herself as a trainer and a coordinator.. The way she lost was shameful, but the way she took it was horrible...

Sam clenched her fist before looking at the tree that was in front of her. She lost and cried about it! That was shameful, but it was expected, many girls from her village lost battles and some took it tougher than others. Sam clenched her fist as she looked at the tree that held some oran berries...

She took a deep breath before positioning herself in fighting position, she slide her left leg back as her breath got deeper and dug her boot into the ground before releasing the breath and slamming her left leg on to the tree causing it to shake. Oran berries fell from the tree by the boat load, but she wasn't done yet..

Sam quickly brought her leg back and did a huge jump, taking down some  branches as well. She landed on the ground with a huge thud and brushed some of the leaves off of her...She picked up the branches and some oran berries before laying them in front of Lava. Taking two rocks from the ground, she smacked them together so hard making a fire...

She looked up at the boy,"Help yourself to some berries over there."she said taking Lava back into her arms and sat back down with  Lava on her lap. She bit the oran berry in half giving it to Lava to eat

"Eat up darling..."she said as the tiny thing took the oran berry in her mouth. With the other half, she placed her finger in the middle before rubbing it in Lava wounds...

"There you wounds will heal faster..."she purred


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 30, 2011)

Yuki looks down at Z, drying her eyes, she stands up, ?Well, I think we should be getting ready for the Visitors.?  She looks over to the Rhyperior, ?Tank, Let everyone but the real shady people in.  Roar if there is a threat you cannot handle.?

?Rhyperior...? Tanks says, saluting to the young woman, then he grabs a hold of the gate, waiting for people to arrive.

?Thank you Tank.? she says, walking into the house.  The girl takes off the gloves, setting them on a table by the entrance.  ?C'mon Z, we're both dirty, lets take a shower then change.? She says, jogging upstairs.  She puts on loose jeans, and a snug black T-shirt, her fuzzy white socks, and a pair of white high-tops with vibrant orange trimming, and fluorescent yellow laces.  Z on the other hand is wearing his normal outfit, but in the bright orange of Yuki's shoes, with trimming of the fluorescent yellow.

"I'll get there first!" Yuki yells, as the pair race downstairs, hair wet, they drift around the corner, and they keep running, faceplanting on the door at the same time.  They open the door, and stand on the porch, awaiting their visitors.  Nick had put up party decorations during the day.


----------



## MFNB (Sep 30, 2011)

*[Domino City - Nova Wood - Geek in the Pink]*​

"♪Don't judge it by the color, confuse it for another
You might regret what you let slip away♪

♪Like the Geek in the Pink~♪

♪Do Do Do~ Do Do Do~ Do Do Do-Do Do Do~ ♪ Do Do Do~ Do Do Do~ Do Do♪---"

The blond was mid song. Her right hand touching base with the right phone of her pink listening device while her left hung out in the pocket of her cream hoodie. Even Annie was bouncing about joyfully! This was their favorite song! But a casual glance up ended her tune awkwardly. She had been waiting all day for the right person to hang with during her journey. She thought exploring would be a heck of a lot more fun for her and Annie that way.

Well her soft blue eyes had caught someone. And there was something different about him. She just got an odd feeling when she watched him with his hood up walking over to 'her' city's Department Store with a bike in tow. Perhaps it was the fact that she needed a bike herself? Or the fact that the kid hid his face from everyone around as if he were some kind of vampire sheltering himself from the sun? Or maybe it was just because of the Duskull he had? She didn't know, nor did she really care. She just knew she had found her target. Yes, she was an impulsive one.

Annie too had stopped. Her little bouncing figure halting just seconds after her trainer had stopped singing. Confusion riddling her little sheepy face. The Mareep was about to speak up when Nova's tennis shoes shifted and her right hand moved to slip into her hoodie pouch with her left. Her hands quickly working out of view to turn off her music player while she continued to just watch Thomas. 

He was putting up his bike now.

Then finally a smirk came to the 'boy' trainer. "Annie, I think we just found our Travel-Buddy."

"Reep!~"

With that understood between the two of them Nova finally made her move. Casually walking up to the other as he gawked at the large store, his hood finally falling off. She snickered a little. "Hey, buddy, your hood fell off..." Another laugh, this one weaving in with her words as she continued to address the fellow Pokemon Trainer with a warm smile. "... and if you keep your mouth open that wide you'll catch a bug pokemon with it."


----------



## Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

Mira Yushitu
Following a dream

_Some people follow their dream, some don't. This is an everyday fact. You might belong to either of these categories, but this story is not about you..at all.
This story is about a peculiar young girl from the idyllic Lamprey Town. 
Mira is fifteen years old, and she is a pok?mon breeder.

_"Pine! Come look!" Mira yelled out entusiasticly from the garden. 

Pine is the famous professor, who just happen to be the owner of the famous daycare center in Lamprey Town. And Mira is his goddaughter.

"I am busy Mira, dear. Record it, and we can study it together, allright?" Pine called back, slightly more collected then Mira. "Ok!" she said with the same entusiasm,  running high over heel to get the camera. At the same time, she got her pokedex.

With the camera set up, and her pokedex in hand, she looked out towards the sight that got her so worked up.

In the field below, a Venusaur was making sound. Some people say that it is the sound of a plant. This is a rare sight, and for Mira to not only watch it, but record and study it, is something that has gotten her worked up big time.

"This is soo cooool!!" she jumped up and down in joy. When the first few bulbasaurs started to glow, Mira was quick to hold out her pok?dex. Soon, the glowing pok?mons started to grow, the pok?dex begun to work, and as the first bulbasaur eveloved, the voice from the pok?dex spoke.

_"Ivysaur, the seed pok?mon. __When the bud on its back starts swelling, a sweet aroma wafts to indicate the flower's coming bloom."

_After about 20 minutes, all the bulbasaurs had evolved, but Mira was still hyper as ever, and skipped over to the camera, ajusting it so that  was aimed at her head and upper torso.

"Pok?mon study log #432, I was just witness to something AWESOME!" she yelled out the word awesome, grinning from ear to ear, almost falling backwards, something that made her burst out in laughter. A few seconds later, she sat up again, and was determined to finish the log. 

"The alpha venusaur, who is getting, like, really old now, have just finished the natural evolving seremony. First time for me!" she shot the last part in quickly. "The weakest bulbasaur, who I call Danny, eveloved first, something that might suggest that he is a figher, and might even try to take the role as the  alpha venusaur when he eveloves again. That conculdes my log. Seeya!"

After the log, she packed down the camera, and ran into her room. 

"Kia! Kio! The weakest evolved first!" she said loudly to her two eevees, jumping into her bed, where Kia and Kio was resting. _"EEveeee! Eevee, eev!"_ the two cried out in unison, leaping onto Mira's head and chest, snuggeling her. After some laughing, they calmed down, and fell asleep, with Kia laying beside Mira with her head on her neck, and Kio on her chest, laying sprawled out, with his tail almost between her legs, and his head on her neck, nuzzling Kia.
​


----------



## Franky (Oct 1, 2011)

*Friend or Foe?​*
Thomas froze up as the young boy addressed him with laughter. It felt as if this kid was making fun of him, but that wasn't what he was concerned with. He was already shrinking away very much so due to the hustle and bustle of the city, but this was the last straw. He jumped away, throwing his bike aside and lifting his bag in front of himself as a shield.

"Du-Du-Duskull!" Thomas muttered, his good friend Duskull coming between him and this boy, "What do you want?!"

Thomas was scared out his wits. Why would this boy decide to bother him so suddenly. Oh god, why him? WHY?! Thomas couldn't answer this question, however. He started shaking and shied away almost completely, gesturing for Duskull to stay in front of him.

"You, too! Elekid!" Thomas ordered, throwing out another pokeball.

The small yellow monster that popped forth jumped next to Duskull, also protecting Thomas against the potential threat of a young boy. At this point, even Duskull and Elekid were wondering what exactly he was afraid of...


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 1, 2011)

*Lake Agua, a Dispute Among the Water Part II!*

_Bam!_

The bubble beams headed toward Rex just barely missed and flew over his head connecting into some trees in the patchy wooded area behind him. He quickly jumped up and began running in the direction his Pok?mon went. Adrenaline pumped and he was actually sort of oddly scared. He sprinted with all his might and then finally managed to catch up to the slow Nomz who was just kind of walking in what appeared to be random directions. Rex turned back, thinking that they would be pursued. However much to his surprise something else was happening.

Behind him he saw the Poliwhirls and Poliwags shooting water at what appeared to be the Buizel and Floatzel's from earlier. Was this why the lake was empty? A turf war that has scared all the other Pok?mon into hiding? Rex for seemingly once in his life was compelled to actually do something in this moment. He quickly looked back at Nomz, who now had Dood by his side. The two Pok?mon stared at their trainer waiting for a command. 

"Lets go!" He excitingly shouted at them and then they where off. The three figures ran through the woodwork around them and straight into the fray. Right away a Poliwag threw a water gun at Nomz, however he just seemed to tank right through it and delivered a critical pound that sent the Poliwag flying about five feet back and effectively knocking him out. Then a Floatzel came roaring toward Dood ready to tackle. 

"Dodge..." Rex was waiting to give the order at the perfect time. He watched as the Floatzel came closer and closer and then as he picked his feet off the ground to go for the tackle he gave the order, "Now!" Dood threw himself out of the way just short of when he should have. The Floatzel was able to grab hold of the Cyndaquil's legs and pull him down with him. 

"Cyndaaaaquillllllll!"

 Dood's eyes fully opened and he went flying forward three feet and then hit the ground with a loud, _Thud!_ Rex stood there in shock for a brief moment and then got his bearings back. He ran toward his fallen partner and his attacker, who now was beginning to bring himself back up from the ground. The man readied his elbow and then with all the force he could deliver shoulder tackled and pinned the Floatzel onto the floor.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 1, 2011)

*Simon and Rin
Sairu, Domino City*​
Simon looked on as William rode of in a different direction, popping a wheelie with Amy behind him. As Rin adjusted behind him the blond trainer smiled and looked at the street in front of him. "Hold on honey." Rin heard him and leaned in closer, grabbing the tank with both hands and holding on tight as she felt the acceleration of the red superbike. Keeping the front end on the ground despite the strong pull Simon kept on looking forward, as they approached a red light. The rear tire was spinning a little at the start, as the asphalt was a bit slippery.

Slowing down the red motorcycle moved in between cars at a safe pace, luckily there weren't that many cars so mixing in wasn't hard. Coming to a stop Simon was behind a green car as he looked to his left and then right. All the incoming vehicles were slowing down. "_Alright..._" When that light turned green Simon took of, overtaking the car in front of him and moving on towards the next light. Living in Domino for most of his life he kinda knew how the traffic worked, and he planned on catching the green wave as he approached the next light.

The loud race exhausts made quite a ruckus as the red motorcycle approached the light, and sure enough the light turned green, Simon smiling underneath his helmet while Rin made sure to hold on tight. Actually she wasn't always in to motorcycles, but ever since Simon got his Honda NSR250 for his birthday two years ago she developed a passion for bikes as well. There was no fear for her or her boyfriend in it, she had complete trust in Simon. Having a bike in Domino really was the way to go, as the two blonds made time and were out of the big city in record time, separating from the busy streets and many cars and going out to the highway.

It had been about 20 minutes since they last saw William and Amy, and as Simon was leaving Domino City behind him the blond rider passed a sign that said.



> *Route 29 - Long Coast City*​












​
They were finally out of that cramped up space and now sure enough Simon began to speed up and his driving style changed from 'fast city driving' to 'race pace' driving as he leaned in to a long left corner and continued to accelerate. Rin held on tight behind him, as her eyes looked at the road in front of them, but occasionally focused on the dashboard, and the speed at which they were traveling.

As the red bike exited the long left turn Simon looked in to his left rear view mirror and a smile appeared on his face. Indeed William made good on his promise to catch up. Shifting down twice the red Yamaha spit out blue flames from the exhausts as Simon twisted the gas and accelerated forward. William was behind him, always there keeping up through the traffic and pushing against the wind. Simon didn't look back, he saw the reflection of Willi's head light in his rear view mirror occasionally but he never looked back or anything like that, his eyes were focused up front on the road, focused on the sound of his bike and nothing else.

A long straight followed as Simon accelerated, with William behind him. Passing a red sedan, a child looked on as the two bikes passed them by as if they were standing still. "Daddy daddy. Catch them!" The little kid yelled out, the desire to race with the two motorcycles building up inside. The father smiled and shook his head, knowing that he stood no chance in even attempting such a thing. Meanwhile William was keeping up with Simon as the blond rider looked on it ot the distance, seeing a sports car over take a truck. Easing up on the gas just so that the car would pass the truck both bikes went past the truck and sports car, leaning in to a long right corner that would turn into another long straight.

Bringing the red race bike to its top speed Simon soon enough had to release the gas and slow down as he made a right and separated from the highway. Going over the said highway he was followed by William as they separated and made their way towards the '_Sairu Pokemon Sanctuary_'. Both motorcycles accelerated hard once more but soon had to slow down, as neither rider wanted to miss the beautiful scenery all around them. Tall mountains, grassy fields and many patches of earth with trees around them, along with a large lake shinning in the sunlight. Its crystal blue water reminded both Rin and Simon of the time when both their parents surprised them and arranged a small vacation with the two families.

Several minutes later the two motorcycles came to a stop as a Rhyperion, with the nickname Tank, recognized them and opened a large wooden door. Being in first gear both bikes caused quite the stir inside the facility grounds, announcing that four guests have arrived. Coming to a stop at the parking lot near the main building and close to the large tree Simon held the bike steady as Rin got of, then he put it on the side stand, revved it a couple of times and shut it of. Getting of the motorcycle he took his helmet of, along with his gloves which put in to the helmet. Rin did the same thing as Simon offered to take her helmet. "Thanks." Simon winked at her and flashed her that familiar smile as he put both helmets on the bike. Looking around he didn't see Yuki, Nick or anyone else around. "Rin, I'll stay her for a bit." A loud howling could be heard coming from the other side of the property, no doubt did an Arcanine pick up the scent of his trainer coming to visit.

Simon smiled he unzipped his jacket and looked at William. "Hey you guys wanna go inside and get comfortable?" Rin nodded, they mustn't forget their guests. "Yeah you guys. Let's go inside." She wanted to go and see her sister damn it. Meanwhile Simon kinda turned towards Will as Rin went a little ahead. "Nice driving back there."


----------



## Gaja (Oct 1, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Sairu, Domino City - Domino Department Store*​
Making his way through the large department store Alex eventually reached a shop for Pokemon Food. He walked inside without too much of an idea on how big the selection for pokemon food was. Coming across isles and isles of pokemon food, the cream haired trainer browsed around for several minutes.

Eventually his eyes focused on a product that had a Mudkip printed on it. The pokemon looked pretty darn happy so Alex went with it, he didn't know better, so after getting a good sized portion in to his cart the young Benson boy moved to the counter. "You like these buddy?" Showing a wrapped up bar to Mudkip the rookie trainer saw his first pokemon nod happily. Apparently he liked it, so walking up to the counter he put the goods in front of the salesman and got ready to pay for them.

And while his older brother was speeding across the highway towards Long Coast City with his girlfriend and friends Alex took some credits out and looked at the man as he finally pressed the button for the check.

*BRING BRING BRING*​
Lights started going on and off, rinking sounds spread through the entire store as Alex looked around, he had no idea what was going on. Looking to his left and right he saw the man at the counter raise both his arms and then sharply point at Alex. "Congratulations young man! You are our 100.000th customer!!! Congratulations! Congratulations!!!" Alex looked at the guy and raised an eyebrow, he wasn't expecting that. "Huh? Really?" The older man nodded proudly as he showed to a poster behind him that had a question mark on it.

"Yes, yes you are sir! As a sign of our appreciation your purchase is free and you get a surprise pokemon." The young man looked on as a red pillow with a pokeball was presented to him by the clerk. "Really I get a pokemon?" The clerk nodded with his hands crossed and added. "That is true dear buyer. Your pokemon had already received basic training and is ready to make a faithful companion." Alex leaned in a bit closer and checked the pokeball out, then focused his eyes on the guy that presented it. "So which pokemon is it?" Raising his hand the clerk shook his index finger in a 'no-no' fashion. "That's a secret."

Moments later one could see Alex leaving the shop with Mudkip walking by his side and a pokeball in his hand, while the clerk waved behind him. "Thank you and come again!" He could hardly believe it, he already had two pokemon. But he wanted to catch one on his own. Walking towards the exit the Benson boy couldn't help but be excited, he had just gotten a free pokemon. And he had no idea what it was, he'd release it as soon as he got to his bicycle. Minutes later the electric door opened and Alex saw two people, a boy and a girl about his age standing and partially blocking the exit as an Elekid and a Duskull stood between them.

"Huh... Better not disturb them..." In Alex' humble opinion it looked like boyfriend and girlfriend stuff, so he wasn't gonna get involved, so he quietly moved away and walked to his bicycle. It wasn't a long walk and soon enough, after some pushing Alex was at the large parking lot of the department store, his bicycle on its side stand and Mudkip was next to it as Alex looked around. No one was around. Then he looked on at the small ball and pressed the button. The red and white ball grew doubled in size as Alex looked up front before tossing the ball in to the air. "Come out pokemon!" The ball began spinning in the air and with a *PING* it opened and released a ball of white energy.

Catching the ball as it closed Alex looked on as the whit energy took on a form and lost its glow. His cream colored eyes focused on the flying figure as its little wings started hitting the air. "Yannnn~" Alex looked on as he recognized the pokemon that he just received. "Yanma!" The large bug pokemon looked at its new trainer and flew closer to him. "Yannn~" Mudkip looked on at the flying bug and made a few steps forward, raising a leg to greet the newest member of their small team. But no one was more excited about this than Alex himself. With stars in his eyes the young man observed the pokemon in front of him, with both his hands balled in to fist and close to his face. He was brimming with excitement. "Awesome I got a Yanma."

The flying bug pokemon seemed like it smiled as its red and green body moved a tad closer to Alex, who realized that he still had no idea what his new pokemon could actually do. So going from 'excited' to 'scientist' he put his hand on his chin and looked at the new pokemon. "So what kind of attacks can you do?" He could already tell that Yanma was proficient at flying and handling his body in the air, but if he wanted to become a good pokemon trainer and eventually professor he would need to know the attacks of the pokemon as well.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 1, 2011)

*Lamprey town, Lul...*

Lul has been on her adventure with Klutz, her Oshawott for nearly six months now.  The pair tried and failed against many-a gym leader, they are heading to Lamprey town in aggravation, considering to herself to just leave the region altogether.   She walks upto a building that Professor Pine told her to go to, she knocks on the door.  No answer.  She knocks again, then rings the doorbell.  She squirms where she stands, if somebody answers, she blushes profusely, then looks down at her paper, “U-um...I'm looking for...uh...Mira Yushitu.  Does she live here?  I-if not I'm  sorry I bothered you...” she stutters out.

*Yuki...*

Yuki hears the rumbling of the bikes, she gets a grin on her face, as she knows the sound.  She runs into the front, “RIN!  SIMON!  WILL!  I missed you guys!”  She runs up, giving Rin a big hug, then she looks around at the group.

Z runs over to the group and tips his hat and bows respectfully at Amy, “Zangoose.” he says, straightening up.  

“My day has been so HORRIBLE before you guys showed up, I'm glad you are here!  Come on in!” Yuki says after finishing the complete round of hugs. Jessie decides to walk out at the point, she opens her mouth, but Yuki glares at her, she shuts her mouth, then waves.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 2, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Sairu, Domino City - Domino Park*​
After discovering that he won a Yanma at the pokemon food store Alex got to know his new friend a little better. He talked to the pokemon for a bit, so that both of them could grow comfortable around each other before they actually started any type of training. Mudkip was always close, interested in seeing Yanma fly around, land on Alex's shoulder, talk to him a little in their own language as well. According to Alex's older brother Simon bonding with your pokemon was an important part of training as well, and Alex believed it. Eventually Alex asked the flying bug pokemon to perform the attacks he knew, just so he would be a bit more familiar with them as well.

Yanma did so, using a tackle first. Having the ability to fly made the tackle from the air an interesting weapon. As Alex looked at the flying pokemon and complimented it on its speed the Yanma seemed to smile a little. Turning around once again a short and precise _'Yannnnn~'_ could be heard as Yanma's wings started flapping fast and its body began forming a circle, Alex immediatelly recognizing the move as Double Team. He also noted the impressive speed that his Yanma used even before it used Double Team, surely the two of them would make a fine team. So as the latest pokemon of the Benson boy landed in front of him Alex crouched on one knee and slowly put his hand on the pokemon's head. "That was awesome Yanma. You really are fast aren't you?" Being proud of its speed Yanma seemed to blush a little and close its eyes, giving its reply. _'Yan, yannn ma ma.'_

Alex smiled as he slowly scratched the head of his newest pokemon while Mudkip observed the bug pokemon just next to Alex's leg. The young trainer wanted to gain the trust of his pokemon and after a few moments of silence he spoke. "Ok buddy, so that's it?" Yanma looked up and took of once more. Turning around the flying bug focused on a random spot as its eyes shot out a red beam, almost looking like a laser had shot out from his eyes. Alex observed the attack, and took out his pokedex. Pressing the big button on the little red device Alex was informed that the attack Yanma just used was 'Foresight', an attack that enabled Yanma to spot Ghost type pokemon and for a limited time remove a ghost pokemon's immunity to normal and fighting type moves. So a physical attack like tackle could now connect with a ghost pokemon.

Alex smiled, his young brain coming up with tactics and strategies which he and his new pokemon could practice and employ. Standing up Alex looked through his pockets and pulled out two regular pokeballs. "Awesome Yanma. Welcome to the team." The Yanma performed a loop in the air to show that it was also glad to be part of the team. Pointing one pokeball in Yanma's direction Alex spoke as he returned it. "Glad to have you too. Now get some rest." Returning the red and green bug pokemon to its pokeball Alex turned towards Mudkip. "Don't worry buddy, you're all equally important to me." The little water pokemon cracked a wide smile as Alex winked and put his hand on it and returned him as well. "We'll go to Domino Park to get something to eat and rest, before we actually leave the city. So cya in a bit buddy." 

Standing up the cream haired trainer looked at his two pokeballs and put them back in his pocket. He had two awesome pokemon on him, and that made him glad. So far this journey was awesome. Walking over to his bicycle Alex checked his backpack, his ID and pokedex were there. Camera along with money was there too. Food for him and his pokemon, along with a rolled up sleeping bag, a first aid kid for both him and his pokemon was there as well, along with some medicine and some other stuff. 

All right it seemed like he was good to go. Alex had a plan for the day in his head. He now wanted to go to Domino Park and have a nice lunch there with his two pokemon. Then he would probably do a nice little training session and then before leaving Domino go to the pokemon center to have Yanma checked out, just in case. But since he might actually not get to leave Domino today, he figured that he might even stay the night at the pokemon center. Little did he know that even in the peaceful Domino Park small adventures were to be had.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2011)

Mira Yushitu
A wakeup call

Mira woke up from Kia and Kio playing together inside her dress, squirming around. It was a good way to wake up, feeling the silky fur of her eevees caress her skin. Then she heard the first knock on the door. Pine called up, almost automaticly. He was so busy with his work, that if you asked him if there was someone at the door, he would say no, even though he asked her to open the door.

"Kia. Kio. It feels good, but there is someone at the door, so could you two play outside of my dress." she said, trying not to laugh as her dress seemed to be dancing. At the second knock, Kia and Kio finally found their way out. "EEvv! Eeveee!" Kia called out, jumping out from Miras dress, down to the floor, before leaping up to the bed, closely followed by Kio. Mira used the springiness of her bed to jump up on her legs. After a big yawn, a stretch towards the sky and a rub to her eyes, she walked out of her room, just in time for the doorbell. "I'm coming!" she said loudly, hurrying down the stair and to the door leading outside.

The door creeked open, and a young girl, yet older then her, stood there, looking down at some paper she was holding stuttering as she spoke.



> “U-um...I'm looking for...uh...Mira Yushitu.  Does she live here?  I-if not I'm  sorry I bothered you...” she stutters out.



"I'm Mira! Nice to meet you!" she said, looking straight at her, smiling wide. "What's your name?"​


----------



## Imamember (Oct 2, 2011)

*Luccus Maximus Post*
*Clawfish Corphish!*

_As Luccus awoke inside of his tent, he packed up his sleeping bag and went outside stretching his legs, he begun packing up his tent but first let both Charmander and Shinx out of their pokeballs to stretch their legs.
Shinx begun running around like crazy jumping and chasing charmander's tail, as the two played around, Luccus finished packing up the tent and read the map, realising he was just a few kilometres out of Merri Town, and so close to the first gym battle and a chance at his first badge. 

Charmander and Shinx comes running back as Luccus decides not to return them, instead he lets them walk this part of the journey with him, They begin walking down a hill as they reach the bottom there is a small lake to the left, Shinx runs over and starts drinking the water, suddenly he is pulled into the lake.

As Luccus and Charmander run over there is little Charmander can do as he cant dive in, it will extinguish his tail and he would die, so Luccus rips of his suit jacket and dives in, as he begins swimming down following the trail of bubbles he sees Shinx, who is stuck in the claws of a corphish, Luccus continues swimming towards them, corphish turns and lets go of Shinx instead now going at luccus, Shinx begins swimming to the top unable to use any attacks under water, As corphish goes to hit Luccus with a Vicegrip, luccus grabs the corphis by the claws, holding them shut, he uses his feet to propel himself towards the surface, after reaching the top he lets go and quickly begins swimming towards the shore, as Shinx has already reached the shore he is drenched in water, 

Charmander cant do much however uses his tail as heat to try and help dry shinx, Luccus gets to the shore and the Corphish is sitting in the water watching them all, it then drops back into the lake. as Luccus returns shinx ans charmander and walks into merri town the first thing he does is head to the pokemon centre, he heals Shinx and charmander as they were exhausted from the walk and shinx from the water.

He now heads over to the mart and stocks up on items before heading over to the gym, he reads a sign saying:

"Closed! Be Back Tomorrow!"

He leaves the Gym and decides to go and ask around to try and get some information on the Gym leader, he leanrs that she is a bird style pokemon user so with Shinx he thinks he has the advantage however after learning she has 3 pokemon he decides he needs to set out and catch a third pokemon and what better pokemon than the corphish that caused him trouble earlier, he gets his things from the pokemon centre and decides to head out and camp out by the lake, he sets up camp and lights a fire before releasing shinx and charmander, they all sit around the fire as Luccus begins creating baits to try and lure corphish out, however he doesnt have to wait long, Corphish himself hears Luccus and the pokemon and comes out of the lake himself, he begins walking up towards them all and just stands there with a look of intent, he wants a battle and Luccus is ready to give him one, seeing as he is a water type pokemon luccus decides to use shinx!_

*Luccus:* Go On shinx! you can do it...

_As Shinx stands ready and Corphish stands ready the battle begins, shinx runs at cophish using charge straight off the bat, corphish dodges it and uses Bubble, it follows it up with Harden and then charges at shinx, shinx leaps up into the air and lands behind cophish turning and using tackle however it did not effect corphish much due to the defense rise, Shinx instead uses charge but again misses, corphish knows being hit by that attack will pretty much ensure a shinx victory, corphish uses vicegrip however shinx did not move on purpose, shinx was ordered by Luccus to take the hit and then bite onto corphish, he uses bite and corphish is flinched, this gives shinx a chance to move back and run in and use charge, this knocks corphish right back, shinx runs in and uses charge again knocking corphish right back again, Luccus throws the pokeball!

it shakes once, 

twice, 

And no, so close but corphish comes back out, Shinx is exhausted and corphish is tired aswell, it uses bubble and stuns shinx, as the bubles hit shinx straight in the eye charmander steps infront of shinx, Corphish looks on puzzled as Charmander begins attacking corphish on its own accord, Charmander uses smokescreen, before running through it straight at corphish and using scratch, this doesnt do much as corphish still has his defense raised from the earlier harden attack, Charmander now follows it up with a huge flamethrower, however he uses it through the fire that Luccus had lit, giving it more strength directing not only his attack but also the flames from the fire at corphish, corphish uses harden once again but gets burnt to a crisp, corphish is black and charred as Luccus throws the pokeball again

it shakes once, 

twice, 

Three times and BING!

Corphish is caught as Luccus smiles and congradulates both shinx and charmander on a great job, charmander re lights the fire and sits down next to it basking in the heat begining to nap, Luccus laughs as shinx also lays in front of the fire licking his wounds, Luccus lets corphish out who is now officialy a member of his team, corphish also sits with them all around the fire as they all begin to look up at the stars knowing tomorrow they are headed to the gym, and that a good nights rest was in order!

Journey to be continued..._​


----------



## Kuno (Oct 2, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Jack chuckled a bit with Johanna, with his smile beaming towards her. "I am here for adventure, so I guess I am both looking for pokemon and traveling through." he said, giving her a wink. "And this is my first time here, it just so happen to be the first place I got to." he joked, smiling wide. It toom him a few seconds before he thought of the most obvious thing. "Oh, that's right! Wanna have a battle?" he said with a grin.
> 
> "Torchic!" Zoia said, raising her arm, showing that she was ready for a battle.



*Crossroads Bluff...

Johanna...*

?TOTODILE!  TOTODILE!  TOTO!  TODILE!?  The water pokemon began jumping around, her small legs moving so rapidly in the air that they were a blur.  

Johanna looked down at her companion.  The fire that they had helped squelch had energized the little pokemon and now he was raring to get out some of his bound up energy.  Of course energy was one thing that he was never short on.  ?I take it you really want to do this.?  Johanna grinned down at him and laughed.

Turning her head, Johanna looked once again at the man that towered about two feet above her.  Her own stature was the main reason that she has set out to prove something of herself.  For too many years she had heard condescending remarks about her size, being that she stood only a couple of inches over five feet.  It had been a long time since someone intimidated her because of size and she wasn't about to let it start now.  ?Alright!?

?TOTODILE!?

The pair raced off to the side of the clearing.  ?I don't know about you but I really only have one pokemon at the moment so does that sound fair??  Johanna then glanced down at the other pokeball connected to her belt.  ?I guess I have two but I don't know what the other one is!?  She let out a giggle then a determined spark entered her eye.  ?HAPPY!  GO!?  She pointed and the pokemon raced out in front of her ready to battle.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Crossroads Bluff...
> 
> Johanna...*
> 
> ...



Jack got a spark in his eyes, and hsi grin widened. A battle. Finally a real battle with somebody he didn't know. "This is it, isn't it?" he said to Zoia, getting a loud "TORCHIC!" back. "Zoia! GO!" he yelled as Zoia jumped in front of him, looking towards the totodile. 

"Ready, set, go!" he yelled out. "Zoia! Use pound!" The small torchic ran surprisingly fast towards Happy, and jumped up just before she got close. Then she landed, with the side of her body, on Happy's head, knocking him a few feet backwards.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Sanctuary...

Rin...*

The day had started out good and had only gotten better.  They met up with Will and she was really glad to see him and was immensely joyed to see that he was doing well and seemed to be very happy.  His girlfriend appeared to be really nice and she loved the impromptu magic show.  Then there was the drive.

Motorcycles weren't on Rin's top ten list of things to do, in fact, they down right scared her.  The speeds, the openness, nothing about them had appealed to the young woman.  That was until Simon received his.  Once she gave it a chance and of course the deep trust she had in her boyfriend, opened up a completely new world for the blonde.  Now she looked forward to the freedom that the bike provided.

The ride was so enjoyable that she hadn't even realized they had arrived at the sanctuary until they were talking to Tank.  After that she could almost not contain herself any longer.  Simon parked the bike and she waited until it was safe to get off, handed over her helmet and then turned.  Rin let her eyes roam over the building, her and Simon's home.  She couldn't wait to see Yuki and of course all of the pokemon that she had left here.

?Yuki!?  Rin squealed rushing forward to reciprocate the hug Yuki was initiating. ?Happy Birthday!?  She was so excited and tears almost started pouring down her face when she saw her pokemon standing near the door.  

?Chicky!?  The large blaziken stood watching, it had been Rin's first pokemon and he held a special place in the breeder-in-training's heart.  She rushed forward to give him a hug and he swept her up, giving her a back breaking hug before she went on to hug and greet the rest.

?Hiya Nick!?  Rin smiled at the guy that leaned his back against the side of the house, his eyes were soft and smiling also as he tore them away from Yuki.

?Nice to see you guys again.?  He grinned pushing away from the wall and holding out his hand to Rin.

?Oh stop that!  You're like family!?  She said giving him a big hug then turning to Jessie.  ?Um...Hi Jessie.?  Rin cleared her throat and stepped forward to give her a small hug also.  

?She doesn't bite.  Haven't you learned that by now?  Just like any other snubbull.?  The young blonde man stepped from the doorway, narrowly missing being hit by a fist that swung at him.

?Zeke you even came!?  Rin threw herself into her brother's arms.  ?I've missed you guys so much!?  

?Now don't start that.?  Zeke wiped the happy tears from her cheeks.  ?Come on everybody.  Nick did a great job setting things up for Yuki.  He even baked the cake!?  Zeke laughed as Nick grinned though a slight blush crossed his cheeks.  

With his arm around his sister's shoulders they entered the house.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 2, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Jack got a spark in his eyes, and hsi grin widened. A battle. Finally a real battle with somebody he didn't know. "This is it, isn't it?" he said to Zoia, getting a loud "TORCHIC!" back. "Zoia! GO!" he yelled as Zoia jumped in front of him, looking towards the totodile.
> 
> "Ready, set, go!" he yelled out. "Zoia! Use pound!" The small torchic ran surprisingly fast towards Happy, and jumped up just before she got close. Then she landed, with the side of her body, on Happy's head, knocking him a few feet backwards.



*Crossroads Bluff...

Johanna...*

?Come on Happy get up and shake it off!?  Johanna called as the water pokemon jumped back to his feet and shook his head.  ?Happy use bite!?  Just as the torchic charged forward to use pound, the totodile raced forward and let his large mouth chomp down on the fire pokemon's leg.  

?That'a boy!?  Johanna jumped as Happy shook his head and jumped backward after his attack.  ?Be careful and don't let it get too close!? She called out to him.

"TOTODILE!"  He responded happily.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 2, 2011)

*Staz Slayer - Crossroad Bluff*

It took a while but Staz was finally out of the forest. He could have arrived tho The Crossroad Bluff before, but he was just too interested admiring the pokemon and different fruits he was finishing in the forest that he even got lost for a moment though he was able to find the correct way out of the place soon enough.

Looking in front of him he was able to see it, the plateau that extends before him. A smile appeared in his excited face, experimenting, finding, discovering and visiting places like this one was one of his goals."Woah So this is the Crossroad Bluff, it?s really wonderful"he said. Aipom, his new friends and recently caught pokemon, was still inside his jacket, only showing his face and arms.

Immediately he called out bulbasaur, all the group should see this. Looking in different direction while walking through the place, Staz and his pokemon were able to see different kinds of creatures, all of them in small or big groups enjoying their lives."This is really amazing!! look at all those pokemon""Aipom""Bulbasaur!".

Before they could keep watching, some voices and sounds of a battle called their attention. When they arrived to the place, they saw a couple of trainers starting a pokemon battle. Staz smiled as he could see someone else fighting. He was not a fan of pokemon battles but experiencing them with different kinds of trainers would be cool for him.

Going near of the trainers, he just sat, Aipom and Bulbasaur next to him watching as well. Both trainers turned to look at him though Staz just said"Continu, continue! don?t mind us.We only wanna watch."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 2, 2011)

*Dante*

“Finally Dante has come back to….Domino City!” he had just come out of a WWE event which he was watching with Cyndaquil and Quagsire. “You see that guys? That was showmanship! The lights! The pyrotechnics! The crowd going wild! The ssssstyle!” Dante pointed to the sky.

“That’s what we’re aiming for guys!” Cyndaquil squealed in delight and clambered up Dante’s body to sit on his shoulder and look up. Quagsire nodded lazily.

“You know, I’ve never been to the Santuary near Domino City. We need to find some stylish buddies for our party. I hear there’s an Entei kicking around there. I bet he’s got some sweet stylish moves. Maybe you can chat to him Cynd, get a few tips to help style up.”

Cyndaquil nodded but was a little timid at the thought. “Hah, don’t worry I’m right here. Besides I’m sure he’ll be friendly enough. Let’s go!”

Dante made the walk to the sanctuary and stroked his chin. “I wonder if there’ll be any hot trainers around.”

He bent over and spoke to the pair of pokemon, “Alright guys. Just like a WWE entrance. I got some fireworks here and some music, you guys jump out and make your grand entrance!” Dante said noticing a group of people within the area and sneaked just out of their sight.

“OK Cyndaquil hit smokescreen!” he whispered.

Black smoke filled the area in front of the group. Dante brought out his portable microphone and hit the play button on his boombox. Hard rock music blasted and he shouted into the microphone.

“Entering the Sanctuary at a combined weight of 175lbs, they are the tag team champions of Style; Cyndaquil and Quagsiiiiiire! Cyyyyynnnndaaaasiiire!!”

Dante, with expert timing and lightning speed, set off the fireworks and the pair of pokemon jumped through the smoke. Cyndaquil expertly flipped over Quagsire and the pair posed confidently in front of the bewildered onlookers.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Crossroads Bluff...
> 
> Johanna...*
> 
> ...



Zoia yelped, but after getting loose, she yelled out happily. "Torchic!"

"Hand in there Zoia! Now, ember pound!" Zoia knew what that meant. This was a special move that Jack had made when he trained his pokemon at home. Zoia spewed out a few embers, aiming at the head of Happy. A few embers hit the face and temporarly blinded Happy. Then she ran over and used pound on him, sending him back once again.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 2, 2011)

*Lake Agua, a Dispute Among the Water Part III!*

Right away Rex's elbow connected with the Floatzel and sent him spiraling right back down to the floor. The Floatzel's head smacked hard against the ground and effectively KO'd him. Rex was took back for a moment and still had the idea that the Floatzel was conscious in his head so he held the Pok?mon pinned under him for a minute before the effect of his actions snapped into his brain. He shuttered and then quickly reminded himself of why he had done this, for Dood.

His head jerked up and over to where he say his Cyndaquil hit the floor. He threw himself over, not even taking time to stand on top of his companion. Dood just laid there and whimpered as Rex lifted him up and began rocking him in his arms like a baby. 

"It's alright buddy.." Said a soothing voice directed at the hurt Pok?mon. "I'll tackle a hundred more for you. You and Nomz are what make my wor-" He realized what he just said, Nomz. Just as he had earlier he shot his head in every-which direction, searching for his other partner. For a few moments the Munchlax was no where to be seen, and then suddenly he managed to find him.

The endless belly of a Pok?mon was just frantically running at everything in his vicinity, trees, Floatzel's, Poliwags, and rocks and was just throwing himself on top of them. He was in utter confusion to what was going on around him and was reacting by doing some sort of variation of a pound. Rex slowly lifted himself to his feet and began slowly walking through the battle field with his Cyndaquil in hand. Water shot in every direction, trees fell, and Pok?mon fainted, he was in a war zone, a death trap and he was simply walking through it.

As he arrived closer and closer to Nomz the confusion seemed to wear off. Nomz eventually managed to throw himself together enough to walk over toward Rex, sadly, he collided into a tree before he got ten steps off.

"Munchhhh!" He sat on the ground and put his hand to his head as Rex arrived next to him.

"I can't pick you up boy, your going to need to walk or stay here." Munchlax looked at him before laying down, he was staying. So the trainer did the only thing he could think of doing, he set down Dood on the ground too. "Stay here, I'll be back." and then he began running back into the battlefield, why? Not even he knew he just felt compelled to go. He knew that no matter what he did that it probably wouldn't end this turf-war, but he had to try.

He sprinted, past a Floatzel rearing a watergun, past a Poliwhirl ready to deliver a punch. He ran with all his might and all his passion, he ran with the strength of a stampede, he ran right under a falling tree.

_Bam!_


----------



## Kuno (Oct 3, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Zoia yelped, but after getting loose, she yelled out happily. "Torchic!"
> 
> "Hand in there Zoia! Now, ember pound!" Zoia knew what that meant. This was a special move that Jack had made when he trained his pokemon at home. Zoia spewed out a few embers, aiming at the head of Happy. A few embers hit the face and temporarly blinded Happy. Then she ran over and used pound on him, sending him back once again.


*Crossroads Bluff...

Johanna...*

?Happy!?  Johanna's heart dropped when Totodile was hit with the strong attack.  The last thing she ever wanted was for her pokemon to get hurt.  ?You okay Happy??  She called to him with her eyes wide as she stepped forward.

?Totodile!?  He called back, Happy's voice wasn't as strong as before but he was still raring to go.

?Okay then, let's put that fire out!?  Johanna yelled.  ?Happy use Water Gun!?  With her hair swinging beside she pointed toward the Torchic.  A movement in her peripheral vision caught her attention and she looked over to see a guy sitting down.  She gave an absent wave and quickly reverted her attention back to the battle.

?TotoDILE!?  the little green alligator yelled and darted forward, weaving from side to side then hit the fire pokemon with a blast a water to the face, sending her flying backward a few feet.

?Way to go Happy!  Watch out now!?  Johanna called, she was beginning to enjoy things but she still worried for Happy.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 3, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Crossroads Bluff...
> 
> Johanna...*
> 
> ...



"Zoia. You are doing great. Can you still fight?" Jack asked his torchic. Zoia shook of the water, and even though that was a very effective attack, he was still going strong, and giving up was not a question.

"Torchic! CHIC!" Zoia yelled proudly, raising her hand up into the sky, as to show Jack that not only was she ok, she was determined to make Jack proud of her.

"Good!" he said, grinning again. "Now then, tackle him!"

"ChichiTORCHIC!" Zoia exclaimed, running once again towards Happy. He tried to evade it, but Zoia managed to tackle him, standing on top of him.

"Good, now pound him!" he shouted, still grinning wide.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 3, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "Zoia. You are doing great. Can you still fight?" Jack asked his torchic. Zoia shook of the water, and even though that was a very effective attack, he was still going strong, and giving up was not a question.
> 
> "Torchic! CHIC!" Zoia yelled proudly, raising her hand up into the sky, as to show Jack that not only was she ok, she was determined to make Jack proud of her.
> 
> ...


*Crossroads Bluff...

Johanna...*

The Torchic jumped on top of Happy and got ready to hit again.  ?Happy use bite!?  Johanna yelled and the water pokemon bit down on the fire pokemon's leg causing to scream, it was then she realized she should have used water gun, she still had a lot to learn.  

Then Zoia turned and was about to use pound on Happy.  ?Happy use...? the Johanna paused looking at the tell-tale signs of the move that was about to be used.  

The little pokemon for the most part was a happy playful creature but his emotions did swing.  Though it usually only happened when he thought he was going to disappoint Johanna and losing this battle was one thing that Happy feared would upset his partner.  ?Happy don't!?  Johanna called and rushed forward.  

Gently she pushed the Torchic aside and picked up the Totodile.  ?It's okay Happy.  You did great!?  She soothed trying to pull him out of the rage that was building.  ?That was a great fight Jack!?  Johanna called to the other trainer hoping he figured out what she was doing.  She didn't want to concede the fight but she wouldn't allow him to use rage, not at this point anyway.  It took to long to settle him down.

Picking Happy up, Johanna stood and walked toward the shade near the other trainer.  ?Sorry to end the fight so soon but...I was so proud of Happy I couldn't help it!?  Again Johanna hoped the other trainers were nice enough to follow her lead and appease the small pokemon.

?Dile??  he asked, his eyes wavering.

?You did wonderful Happy!  I'm so proud of you!?  She grinned down at him.  

?TOTODILE!?  Exclaimed and wrapped his arms around her neck in a big hug.

?Time for some poke-snacks!?  She pulled some of the treats out of her bag and gave him some before offering it to the others.  ?I made them myself.?  Johanna smiled at them then sat down.  ?Name's Johanna Sahari.?  She nods to the new guy then looks toward Jack to join them.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 3, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Crossroads Bluff...
> 
> Johanna...*
> 
> ...



First, he walked over to Zoia, giving her a pat on the head. "You did great Zoia. Damn proud of ya!" he said, winking at her and smiling. He walked over to Johanna and the new trainer. "The name is Jack. Jack Pyro."

Then he took out a spray that he had in his sash, spraying it on Zoia, and then turning towards Happy. Crouching down, he smiles at the totodile. "Hi there, don't worry, this is not going to hurt." Spraying the potion on Happy.

As he stood up, he watched as Zoia walked over to Happy, stretching out her hand, signaling that he should kiss it.

Jack, on the other hand, took a hold of Johanna's hand, kissing it gently. "And may I tell you again, you really are so sexy." he said, grinning. Then he turned to the mystery man, and said a simple "Hello." before turning back to Johanna. "So Johanna-chan, are you traveling alone?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2011)

*Staz*

He was watching carefully at how the battle was going on, someone would think that a water pokemon like Totodile would have the upper hand in this situation but or staz?s surprise, the battle was equal. Both trainers were giving good directions, and both pokemon were really fighting hard. The battle stopped when the girl called a day when she stopped her Totodile from fighting."oh, it finished"he said watching how the girl gave the victory away.

He smiled as both trainers introduced themselves though apparently Jack didn?t have much interest in knowing who he was. He smiled and then called their attention taking one of those poke snacks though he was the one who ate it."Oh not bad"he said before looking at Johanna and Jack."My name is Staz Slayer, I?m from Lamprey Town"he said pointing at himself with his thumb"And these guys are Bulbasaur and Aipom"now pointing at his friends.

"That battle was cool though why did you stop? i think you could have won"he stated kinda confused, he wasn?t an expert at battling but he was a good observer.


----------



## Kei (Oct 3, 2011)

Sam Maid

The sound of the rustling trees, Lava soft breathing, and the sound of the popping and crackling of the fire in front of her , was the only thing that was being heard between the two people. The young woman was slowly growling at the silence back in her hometown, around the fire was a time for story time, where the young ones and the elders would talk about their day...

Even though she did know that meeting a person and then getting shamelessly beaten wasn't going to lead to a conversation. She missed the loud upbeat laughter of those around her and that of a wasted night. Sam legs slowly began to lose feelings as she was sitting with her legs underneath her while resting her butt on her heels.

Sam finally moved but then that rustled up a sleeping Lava, who just nuzzled deeper into Sam's legs before resting...

"Lava..."Sam purred a bit, not trying to stir, but coo silently at how cute her Pokemon was. Sam reached into her belt pocket and grabbed a pokeball and held it out in front  Lava. She pressed the button and the pokeball popped open and Lava went in, "Sleep well..."

The pokeball returned to it small size before Sam got up and stretched, only looking over to the cold and mean bishounen that was with his ghost Pokemon...

"I have to walk a bit, I don't really care if you are here or not if I return..." Sam said as she flipped her hair from her shoulders and looked at him, "It was nice to meet you...."

She didn't even know his name, so she couldn't be respectful like her family taught her and it made Sam shake inside a bit... 

Sam turned quickly and her hair flipped over her shoulders as she silently but more than apparent stormed off into the woods. That man was the worst, he wasn't like father, nor was he like the men in the books she read, he was weird and colder than the winter up north on the mountain, and the fact that she couldn't understand him was a horrible feeling in Sam stomach...

"That man...That evil evil man!"Sam growled as she went deeper into the forest far away from the devil she met...


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2011)

*Damien Skinner, Tower Forest*

Damien silently followed the girl until they came to a clearing. Moonlight broke through to the ground here, and Damien was given his first actual good look at the girl and her Cyndaquil. The Cyndaquil was a pitiful creature, just as Damien had expected. _Of course, it's an Official League Starter. They might look cool and cute, but cut my balls off if they're actually the best Pok?mon to start your journey with._ Chaos hovered past him, and a smile came to his face. Yes, there were far better Pok?mon to start out with, for sure. Damien was sure no Official League Starter would ever make his team. Except for the fact that they weren't th?t strong, they were also so overused that there was no element of strategy to them anymore. Any idiot and their grandma knew exactly what to expect from the starters and their evolved forms.

The girl was different than he'd expected. Of course, he'd seen her general form in the forest, but no more than that except for the erratic flashes the burning trees had thrown. His first thought about the extreme disregard for temperature was right, the girl was half-naked. _Just an idiot, or a tactic to break opponent's guard?_ Damien grinned. _Probably idiot. Otherwise she wouldn't have lost so cleanly and so fast._ Nevertheless, Damien couldn't deny that the girl was beautiful. She was well-shaped and curved, the moonlight shone perfectly on her auburn hair, giving it almost a silver lining and her face was clearly used to a devil-may-cry expression, though right now she was mostly worried about her Cyndaquil. She had a certain fire in her. Naive, surely, but...

Damien shook the thoughts away. It was silly to think about this stuff in the clear daylight in the middle of a city. It was outright stupid to give a single thought to these matters in the middle of the fucking night in a dark forest filled with aggressive and dangerous Pok?mon. Damien chastised himself mentally. The girl was feeding her Cyndaquil Oran Berries. He looked at Chaos. No attack had hit the ghost in the brief fight, and he looked as energetic as ever. _No need for the berries then. No need to accept her help then, and no need to get indebted to her, even in the slightest bit._

"You keep on kicking that tree, I'll check the perimeter. The ruckus you're making should've woken half the forest by now. I'll be right back." At the same moment though, the girl announced she'd be gone for a while too. _Damn, really? Walking off into the dark forest without a single Pok?mon to defend you? Whatever girl, it's no longer my problem, your stupidity knows no bounds._ With that, Damien whirled, and moved off into the darkness to the opposite direction of the girl. _Will she even find the clearing again? Ah well, we'll see and I won't sleep a minute less for her, even if her cold body ends up in the darkness of a Trapinch pit._

Back in the darkness, Damien's confusion and troubled thoughts fell off him again. This was his forest again, the place where he knew everything, every single trick to survive, every sound and every smell. A smile returned to his face, a cold one. _How many people can call Tower Forest by night their home? Once again, I'm the odd one out. And once again, I love it that way._ For some reason though, he still didn't feel stable. _Like I need to prove myself again after the failure at that clearing earlier. And maybe I do need that. It was a slip-up, and I can afford none of those on my journey if I am to become a supreme power._ Damien gnashed his teeth. If one little moment of moonlight could break his concentration, how fragile was it? _I need to become better. I need to become harder and stronger._

Moments later, when Damien heard the quick hit of feet on the ground, the peculiar pattern, he smiled. He knew this Pok?mon. He knew it's ferocity and power. He knew it's dark and brutal reputation. And he knew that the moment to make up for his fault earlier had come.

He knew this Hitmonlee would soon be his.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 3, 2011)

*Lake Agua, a Dispute Among the Water Part IV!*

"Uhh..." 

A loan moan could be heard from under one of many of the fallen trees on the lakeside of Lake Agua. Slowly and carefully a hand emerged from under the tree, and slowly once again it began to push itself out from under the tree, at first some feet just popped out and then one minute after another a man began appearing. His clothes where filled with dirt and where torn, his face showing bruises and cuts as well as his arms.

"What.. When.. Whe-" His aching face moved and began he began to examine the destroyed area around him. Not an hour ago was their a battle going on in this now destroyed forest. His eyes moved and searched until suddenly they found a Pok?mon, a Poliwag. It laid knocked out and bleed on the floor. Limping, he made his way over to the hurt creature who showed almost no sign of life.

"Your going to be okay buddy.." Quickly and quietly Rex picked up the broken water dweller and then, limping once again began bringing him over to the Poliwrath's pond from earlier. He brought one foot after the other until finally he was near the reeds surrounding the pond. Rex then made his way through the reeds, his everything ached but he need to make sure that this Pok?mon was going to recover and be brought back to full health. 

As he made his way through the reeds and into the water front he saw a battalion of hurt Pok?mon nursing each other's wounds, they stopped their mending and suddenly all turned their heads at their new visitor. Rex put down his wounded companion on the rocks in front of him and then left through the reeds. It had appeared that the Poliwrath's family had won the turf war. He hoped that at least the other natives of the region could once again return to their homes in the lakes, that's all he wanted from the start. 

It suddenly occurred to him that his own Pok?mon may have been hurt. Last he saw them they where away from the battle in a small secluded area in the woods hopefully they where just still laying there. Rex's leg was also beginning to recover so he picked up his pace a little bit and began toward his companions in the woods.


----------



## Kei (Oct 3, 2011)

Sam Maid

Her head couldn't get the imagine of the smirking boy out of her head. She remembered that smirk the boy had on his face as she was getting her butt kicked by him. It was that smirked that someone above you would have as you feebly tried to stand against someone stronger. Sam stopped in her tracks as she realized that the boy had looked down at her!

Sam face turned red n embarrassment and anger as she realized that the very evil bishounen was a horrible, horrible person! Behind that handsome face was the devil himself! The handsome face that make him look approachable was just like a...a....Ghost pokemon! 

She was now on a war path to get back at the guy, when she get her revenge she would sip it like fine wine, and give the same look he gave to her when she lost...

"Muha...Muhaha....MUHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!MUWHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!"

Sam had snapped....

Her laugh of craziness and anger was interrupted by something of a crack of a twig. It stopped short as Sam got into fighting position and clenched her fist tightly, pokemon or human, her fist saw no differences between the two. The rustling got louder behind her and soon she felt her body swing backward, her leg hitting something hard and pushing it down with a force of a ramming Taurus! 

Her eyes widen as she realized that people were behind her, two men... Or three that was knocked out could....They shooked in fear of the girl that had her boot planted directly in their friends face...

"Wo missy...." one of them said, the one in blue came up to her, "We mean no harm,but we are sorry to sneak up on you like that..."

Sam eyes narrowed, "What are you doing out so late, don't those who live in the buildings usually stay away from the forest?"Sam asked she didn't like those who lived in the big buildings...

They were too high classed...

"Um you mean the city?" the one in red laughed, "Um we are working currently..." he said looking down at man in yellow that was currently under Sam's boot

Sam mushed her boot under the man in yellow face before taking it off...

"Be careful...There are things that live in darkness...."she warned before watching them chuckle amongst themselves. Only one that wasn't laughing was the one with the boot imprinted in his left cheek

"We will and you too missy..." the one in blue laughed before the two other passed her, Sam could feel the glare of the one in yellow but she didn't mind it, but she did feel something off about those who worked at night. She heard the jingling of the backpacks....

It wasn't long before they had passed her and she turned around to see something hanging off their backpack...

Chains?

Sam could feel her body tightening up...

Poachers....


----------



## MFNB (Oct 3, 2011)

For several long moments Nova just stared at the cowering boy and his defense of two pokemon. Was he for real? Like really for real? She was about to call him out on it... that is until her brain registered the Elekid that stood next to his Duskull.

"Oh my God! An Elekid!" She finally exclaimed after almost a minute of delay. Her figure quickly crouching down to be more at level with the Electric Pokemon. "Annie! Get over here! Its another Electric Pokemon!"

"Reep?" The little sheep pokemon questioned as she came into view from behind her trainer.

"See Annie? Its an Elekid!" Nova repeated with a point to the tiny yellow creature as she glanced down to her Mareep.

Annie only blinked up to her trainer before looking back to Elekid. A slight delay of time occurring, just like her trainer before her, before all at once her little face lit up with her excitement. "Ree!~"

"Great isn't it?" Nova chuckled before moving to pat her ADHD sheep on the head. Then her attention turned back towards the little ghost that had appeared in front of her first, her excitement not yet leaving. "And oh man, you're Duskull is so cool too! I've always wanted a Ghost Pokemon!" The blond let out in marvel only to cast her light blue gaze back up to the boy shaking behind his backpack. "Could you tell me where you caught it? Is the place anywhere near here?"


----------



## Gaja (Oct 3, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Sairu, Domino City- Domino Park*










​
Domino was a big city, so filled with life and people like very few other out there. Even when you took out pokemon out of the equation the city was still overflowing with activity. It was rush hour right about now, so a young rookie trainer pushed his bike through a busy street. Slowing down and going around a man who was taping his foot on the ground impatiently while standing next to his car Alex was making his way to Domino Park. 

Walking past a rather expensive looking cafe the curious eyes of the young Benson boy focused on a business man tapping his index finger against the table in a cafe while the waiter put two glasses of white vine on the table. A small box of cigarettes was on the table, _'Lucky Strike'_ was the brand. Just continuing to push forward Alex didn't even see the man's face or that of his guests as his nose picked up the scent of cigarette smoke. Walking past an old lady who was sitting alone at that same table and smoking a cigarette Alex felt the smoke in his nose. He wasn't particularly fond of that smell.

Since he obviously couldn't ride his bike at this point the cream haired boy continued to push his bicycle as a mass of people went about their business in all directions. The various clothing just showed how many different people were in Domino right at this very seconds. Women looking at clothes through the shop windows and discussing them, people offering fliers and much more could be seen on this busy street that lead directly to the area where Domino Park was. Walking past an old man selling newspaper on a box Alex had to slow down as to not hit a blond woman who was turning around, almost like she was looking for someone. "Excuse me."

The young trainer spoke politely as he slowly came to an end of the street. In front of him he could see Domino Park. A older pair of citizens was running aroudn the park, their intention was to get in to shape. Waiting to cross the street a guy was eating a hotdog right next to Alex. Seconds later a taxi stopped to let the pedestrians cross, the driver yawning as he looked at Alex pushing his bicycle. With tall buildings all around him Alex felt in his own element as a mother dragged her crying daughter to the other side of the street. The little girl was crying because apparently she missed a magic show today and a friend of her bragged about seeing one.

Further down the road a police officer was writing a ticket to an annoyed gentleman in a car, as a woman riding her bicycle passed them by and winked to the cop. Alex smiled, now finally reaching Domino Park, looking at an older guy walking a bunch of dog pokemon. The pack of pokemon dragged the young man with great strength, making Alex smile. He wondered how strong his pokemon were, and how good they would work together. Though his mind quickly drifted in another direction as the young trained started looking for spots where he and his pokemon could eat.

Hearing jazz music being played by a street artist and a Grovyle by his side. The tune that the man was playing was refreshing and Alex decided to give him some money, as he saw other people doing it too. Dropping several credits in to the man's instrument case Alex made a few steps back and enjoyed the music as a much older man stood next to him and smiled as he also listened to the tune. "He's good isn't he?" The old timer spoke in a chipper tone, obviously enjoying the tune played. Alex smiled and nodded slightly. "Indeed, this is a tune you don't hear every day."

Though the conversation wouldn't be long, both men simply enjoyed the music that was played, so Alex decided to have lunch close. retreating to a small unused spot Alex put his backpack on a small wooden table, and after that taking out his pokeballs. "Come on out guys." The two balls opened and a Mudkip and a Yanma appeared next to the table, Mudkip simply standing while Yanma was flying. Both pokemon recognized music being played, but both had no idea what that type of music was. Looking at Alex who was looking or the pokemon food, the 15 year old trainer replied, obviously in a positive tone. "That's jazz you guys."

No doubt was his mood made even better thanks to the musician he gave money to minutes ago. Taking a seat on the table Alex put some pokemon food in a metal bowl and put it on the ground, though it wouldn't be quite enough to satisfy both of his pokemon. But as he put the metal bowl on the ground both pokemon dove in on the food. The young trainer used this opportunity to rest his feet a little and enjoy the music. His soft and innocent eyes looked around and just followed people as they walked in all directions. He saw a businessman going home obviously tired, girls running over the street while the light was still green, some guys playing basketball further down the park, some guy skateboarding and what not.

Suddenly as he looked around Alex saw a small poster hung on a sign board. _"Pokemon League Open Tournament"_ Trying to see better Alex walked up to the sign and read that the location was Domino City's brand new coliseum arena. His eyes lit up as the desire to take part in it appeared, he wanted to gain the experience of fighting his peers and seeing how the top looked like. He wanted to see the men and women his brother wanted to beat. Certainly Domino City was filled with activity and stuff to explore and do. And Alex just saw something that he certainly wanted to do.


----------



## Kei (Oct 3, 2011)

Sam Maid 

The night was dark, almost too dark, where the dark pokemon along with the ghost were finally waking up and playing around. The rustling in the trees, the nose in the bunches were always Pokemon, and that was what the three men thought. They never thought that a long brown headed girl was stalking them. That she had became one with the darkness and was looking over from afar.

She didn't trust many people with the will of the forest or nature themselves. When humans went to sleep then that is when the true beauty of Pokemon would show. Sam eyes narrowed when she realized that the two men where nothing but trouble, chains and bear traps hanging from their backpacks...

These people is what the village trained her for and damn it she would live up to serve that goal!

"Damn that woman!" the man in yellow cursed,"Nothing but trouble!" he growled as he stroke the boot mark that Sam was so proud of.  The other two laughed as they continued to walk into another clearing, Sam lost all tracking of the fire of her clearing...

Where she was and where she wanted to be was two different places...

Sam eyes widen as she realized that in the clearing it was a Houdour trapped in a bear trapped. It leg clearly broken and blood was pouring from its wound. Sam heart skipped a beat as she watched afar from the tree...Sam reached for her Pokeball before realizing that Lava was still heavily wounded...

She growled as she grabbed the branch...

"So Charley! How much you say we get for this one?" the yellow one asked to the blue one, "I bet we be rollin' in dough, don't cha think Marvin?"

The two men smirked, "I don't know, I heard people love them a good doggy but this one.." Marvin said as he leaned down to expect the Houdour but was greeted with a foaming mouth and growling teeth, "It just haven't learned it lesson Rocky..."

Charley smiled before taking out a Pokeball and sending out his warturtle, it had glasses and it was smirking down at the wounded and weak Houdour...

"Well then lets just put it out of it misery...It broke its leg and its pack clearly left it worthless ass..."

*"YOU WILL NOT LAY A HAND ON THAT POOR HOUNDOUR!"
*


----------



## Franky (Oct 3, 2011)

*Domino Park and The Hungry Magby









​*
"Umm..." Thomas started, still afraid of this girl and quite timid, but, she seemed to have a strong interest in his pokemon, which brought him out... a little, "This is Duskull and Elekid... um... I met Duskull years ago when I was younger in the forest near my home in Suofreight City... Elekid I met more recently on my way here..."

Thomas scratched the back of his head, still keeping his distance as the boy ooh'd and ah'd over his pokemon. Thomas would've _loved_ to keep her company, as Duskull and Elekid seemed to be enjoying their new-found popularity, but, Thomas wanted to continue moving through the city, mainly because he wanted to get it over with so he could leave. This big city was still eating at him, and he couldn't stand being around THIS many people at once.

"Hey... I... need to take them to Nurse Joy to get them checked out... for private stuff, so I'd rather go alone..." Thomas explained, making up a blatant lie, hoping she'd get the message that he was too shy and timid to really be hanging out with someone he just met, "So I have to be going... Elekid, return!"

Thomas had in his hand Elekid's pokeball as he spoke, and a flash of red light burst out like lightning, enveloping the pokemon and pulling him into the small contraption. Duskull hovered next to Thomas, understanding his trainer almost instantly. Thomas quickly, without another word, threw his hood back on and grabbed his bike, mounting it and peddling down the sidewalk with the least possible people.

"I hope he doesn't think to lowly of me..." Thomas muttered as the wind brushed against his face.

once he was far out of the boy's sight, he dismounted his bicycle and sighed. looking around for something to distract him. He could see a park in the distance, which he thought he could visit and let Duskull and Elekid play around outside for a bit. You know, get some exercise and just have some fun together. But, just as he began to walk that way, a poster on the wall caught his eye.

_Pokemon Competition! All Rookie and Veteran Trainers Invited!_ streamed before Thomas's eyes in bright, attractive colors. "Whoa... hey, Duskull, how would you like to take part? It'd be great training for both you and Elekid!" Thomas asked the hovering pokemon, who nodded excitedly in agreement. "Then it's settled, we'll take place in the tournament... at... at... at the Domino Coliseum! It seems Gym Leaders from around Sairu and... The Elite 4!" Thomas was beginning to get excited about this competition and the chance to meet the Elite 4 and other strong trainers!

But that would have to wait, as it was some days off, so Thomas decided it was a better left until then kind of thing and began to head towards the park he saw earlier. Upon arriving at the gates to the lush greenery, he shuffled in his bag for his bike lock and hooked his bike up to the railing. Better safe than sorry. He waltzed inside and went straight for a nearby bench. Why not have some lunch before letting Elekid and Duskull move out and about?

Sitting down at the table, he took out two bowls and put them up on the wood, filling them both with specialized Pokemon food he'd bought at the Department Store. "Made with love for growing Ghost Pokemon..." Thomas read on one, the same for the other but with Electric instead of Ghost. Thomas smiled softly as he pulled forth a pokeball and released his Elekid, Duskull already hovering hungrily over his share of food.

Elekid climbed quickly up to the table, his stomach growling lightly. "Elekid!" "Duskull!" The two of them cried out happily as they began to ravage the food before them. Thomas just sat and watched, laughing as his rubbed his own stomach after it gave out a loud growl, almost a roar maybe. He reached into his bag and brought out a sandwich he'd also found in the Department Store, Turkey and Cheddar. A favorite of his, and something his Mother would make him all the time back.

He's have to give her a call next time he was at the Pokemon Center, he was sure she'd be getting worried by now.

Thomas finished off his sandwich quickly, but the other two were still chowing down on their pokefood. Thomas just sat and watched until he heard a weak cry coming from the bushes. Normally, he'd have been scared out of his pants, but this cry sounded extremely weak, almost as if something or someone was on the brink. Thomas poked around in the bushes cautiously, looking for the source of the cry.

Suddenly some bushes ruffled, and a small red tail poked out of the leaves. Thomas spread the branches carefully, revealing a young female Magby. The thing looked almost as if she was about to die of starvation. Thomas couldn't stand for this. Heading back to his bag, he reached into the side pocket and pulled out a fist-full of Oran and Sitrus berries, his pokemon wondering what he was going to do with _their_ treats and following him back to the shrub.

"Come on out you poor thing... these are for you..." Thomas spoke with a comforting and warm voice, welcoming the Magby to show herself, "It's ok, I'm not going to hurt you..."

Thomas, making a bold move, reached his hand out and patted the girl on the head, the Magby turning to him with a weakened, glazed stare. She attacked the berries, strength instantly returning to her. She cried out happily as she finished the berries. "Magby! Magby!"

"Well, we'd best get going... Elekid, Duskull, why don't you two go play a little on that poke-playground over there while I pack up!" Thomas suggested, heading back to the bench as his friends dashed... and, well, floated quickly to the slide. To Thomas's surprised the Magby followed them and began to play along.

Although playful, she DID have a mischievous way of going about _playing_... lightly burning things and using Smokescreen during what looked like hide-and-seek. Thomas couldn't help but laugh as she laughed at Elekid as his face turned black from jumping around in the smoke.

Soon enough though, Thomas was ready to go and headed for the gate where he'd left his bike, Elekid and Duskull hurrying to follow him. Again to his surprise, the Magby, too, began to follow him, catching up quickly and tugging on his jeans. She had a hopeful look on her face, almost as if she wanted... maybe... go with them.

Thomas was astonished. He had never expected to meet a new friend in this huge city of all places. "Looks like you want to go with us... huh?" Thomas asked, receiving an excited nod, "Well of course you can!"

Thomas smiled as he pulled out an empty pokeball and tapped the female Magby gently on the head with it, absorbing her in to the device. It shook three times, as be normal, and with a loud "CLICK" Thomas knew he'd caught the young girl. "Welcome to the team, Magby..." Thomas said with one last warm smile.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 4, 2011)

*Damien Skinner, Tower Forest*

Laying a trap for a Pok?mon was never an easy thing. Damien still remembered how long he'd tried and tried to catch Chaos without avail. And though this Hitmonlee wasn't a ghost, and Damien had two Pok?mon to work with now, the job hadn't gotten easier. The trap had to be perfect, the Hitmonlee had to get stuck in a place unable to escape and forced to battle Damien. Only then would this all work. _Hitmonlee's are largely dependent on their legs. I somehow need to snare them, at least long enough to keep it in place while I cut off the routes of escape..._ 

_It would be best to work with something natural, something that doesn't seem out of place in the forest. It doesn't need to be too unobtrusive, it's the middle of the night after all, but it shouldn't look man-made from a distance either._ Large coils of vines were already laying strewn out over the forest floor, snake-like appendages of some of the trees that were native to Tower Forest. _Bingo._ The thick vines were hard to tie together, but Damien gritted his teeth and got on with it. _No use in finishing this trap when the Hitmonlee has long since fled the general area._ In a matter of minutes, a five by five somewhat square piece of forest was filled with loops of vines, tied in such a way that they would tighten if anything stepped in them. _No movement penalties for my levitating Pok?mon, and a true minefield for a creature such as that Hitmonlee._

The next order of business was making sure Damien could isolate the battlefield after the Hitmonlee had gotten stuck. It would be no use to bring it down and weaken it only to have it escape seconds after. _A net of any shape will take far too long to create... And there are no good foolproof other ways around here to make sure this will work... At least, no physical ways._ Damien smiled. It would call from even more from him, forcing him to time his Pok?mon's moves perfectly, but it would have to do. After all, a confused Pok?mon's physical performance lowered harshly. _And if it can't really coordinate itself, no way it's gonna take a high jump to get out of the ring, especially when it doesn't expect anything to happen. And when it doesn't take a high jump..._ Damien took another huge vine and wrapped it around the trees standing in the center of the trapped area. _One pull, and nothing will get through in the first two meters._

Damien summoned Eldar from his Pokeball. The Baltoy looked excited to play his part in the capture, and Damien knew it was a patient little creature, ready to wait for the perfect moment to set the trap. Once Damien had tried to test this by giving Eldar the instruction to stay still until he returned. He had kept monitoring him all the time, and after a day of no movement at all had decided that Eldar didn't need anymore training in this department, that he knew what was expected of him and would do his utmost best to live to his trainer's wishes. Now again, it understood it's role immediately and didn't complain, didn't even make a sound as Damien piled leaves and branches over it. _Normally this would be a sorry disguise indeed, but again the night works in my favor. Any creature sees what they want to see, and when they see a shadowy tangle of leaves and branches in a night-time forest, they see a bush._

The trap was set. Damien scanned the place one more time. _Immediate immobilization, check. No escape routes, check. A battlefield in my favor, check. Not the only thing remaining is luring the Hitmonlee here._ Damien smiled. _Easy._ He climbed into one of the trees he had put the vine-rope around. It was a massive thing, old and gnarly, perfect to climb with a thousand places to sit without being seen in the night. Damien perched himself on the first branch that seemed likely to support his weight for an appropriate amount of time and called Chaos to him. The ghost appeared from the shadows immediately. _The essence of stealth._

_The time has come now. No mistakes. Perfect concentration._ What the hell was he doing anyway? He'd been born ready for perfection. A diabolic smile widened on his face. _Let's do this._ He sent Chaos into the darkness below. Chaos smiled his large razor-fanged smile and disappeared in the direction of the ground. _Now, Hitmonlee are creatures built for competition and rivalry. To summon a Hitmonlee is no harder than to play on this, and they'll be here any second._ Damien folded his hands around his mouth, creating a amplifier for the sound of his voice.

"HITMON-CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN" The sound broke through the darkness of the forest, echoing in between the trees. The sounds of the forest stopped for a moment before going on as per usual. Not many Pok?mon would seek out an agitated Hitmonchan, but Damien was quite sure Hitmonlee was one of them.

The running strides entering the trap behind him confirmed his suspicions. The bouncing steps and hard thuds whenever a foot hit the ground made Damien smile. Yes, it had come. And yes, it would fall here and now.

A shadow jumped beneath the tree Damien was hiding in. A huge crash followed as the Hitmonlee stepped into one of the vine-coils and got tangled up. _Yes!_ "Eldar, Confusion!"


----------



## Gaja (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Sairu, Domino City - Domino Park*​
After looking a bit closer at the poster for the upcoming tournament Alex saw that it was still a few days away, so he wouldn't be thrust in to fighting without any training or experience. Walking back to the wooden table where he left his pokemon and all of his stuff Alex knew that he needed to work on developing a sense of team work with his two pokemon. They got along nicely so far, but fighting and spending time together were two different animals. The atmosphere where fighting, and sometimes the pressure along with inexperience would cause massive problems for many.

Slowly cleaning up after his two little champions Alex remembered the day. He had experienced it before, how not knowing what you pokemon was capable of could go wrong in a fight. 

_*~ Benson mansion, Domino City - Three Month Ago ~*_​
It was about three months ago when Alex's older brother came to visit his family with his girlfriend. When they had time those two were always together, and Simon was really happy with her so naturally Alex also really liked Rin. Sitting in the garden with Simon and Rin, and his younger brother Philip the future pokemon trainer shared his plans on starting training and already requesting a pokemon from professor Pine.

Both Simon and Rin were supportive of this idea, and of Alex's goal of one day becoming pokemon professor himself. But when they got in to the subject of pokemon batttling it was painfully obvious that Alex had no experience what it was like fighting with a pokemon against someone else. Simon noted the interesting ideas his brother have, clearly he was a strategic type of trainer but he wouldn't be able to pull of the stuff he wanted to like that. If it was that easy everyone would be Elite 4 material.

So to help his little brother understand that there was a whole lot more to it then he thought Simon took out a pokeball and released a Shieldon on to the grassy field behind the house. Putting his hand on the head of his Houndour, which by the way they walked here Simon got a tad serious. "Alright so why don't you take Houndour and we'll have a match if it's like that. I'll take Shieldon." Alex nodded all excited that he would get to have a match before he actually for his first pokemon, but it wouldn't turn out as he imagined it. He wanted to use Houndour's fire moves, mix it with smog and keep Simon guessing, but whatever he said seemed a second too late, so eventually he lost the fight without it even being much of a struggle, despite the fact that Houndour was arguably the stronger pokemon.

Minutes later, both pokemon were eating some food in the shade while Simon and his brother were at the table, Rin smiling as she saw her beloved talk like both a teacher and a friend to Alex. "You realize what went wrong there?" Alex wasn't exactly thrilled at how that all unfolded, he figured that he would actually beat his brother in a match, but he felt like the gap just got bigger. So facing what happened he looked at Simon all serious and started talking. "My timing was of, and I had no prior experience with Houndour despite his speed advantage you closed the distance on me and pummeled Houndour until he got weaker. Then you let me attack you with physical attacks so my pokemon would gas out. And when you saw an opening you just jumped on it and that was it." Simon smiled, luckily Alex was a bright kid, he immediatelly went back to the drawing board and figured out what went wrong.

"Team work."

_*~ Domino Park - Present Day ~*_​
Pushing his bicycle through the park after a short training session with his two pokemon Alex had a happy smile on his face. "We'll work on our team work some more later guys." Making his way towards the Pokemon Center Alex left both Mudkip and Yanma out. The number of people slightly decreased so he felt like he could watch both of them properly. Though Yanma's curious demeanor got the better of it as it simply separated from Alex and went flying to a nearby boy who was standing there with three of his pokemon, a Duskull, an Elekid and a Magby.

"Yanma! Come back here! Don't disturb him." Worrying that Yanma might cause problems since he didn't know if the other pokemon were aggressive or not Alex pushed his bike towards the boy and politely spoke. Yanma meanwhile started flying circles around Duskull, obviously wanting to make friends with him. "Sorry about that. Hope Yanma didn't cause any problems for you." Keeping a regular distance between him and the boy Alex was looking for his pokeball.

"Yanma." Finally the pokemon heard the voice of his trainer and moved back closer, giving Thomas some space. "We're going to the Pokemon Center, but I guess she's too curious to pass up an opportunity to meet someone new." Alex spoke in a calm and comfortable tone, he was generally a relaxed person so talking to strangers wasn't too hard for him.


----------



## Franky (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alex Benson, Aspiring Professor... Friend or Foe?​*
Thomas decided it would be best to let Elekid and Duskull get to know Magby a little better, even though they'd been playing for a bit now. So, he pushed the small button on the pokeball, releasing Magby out into the open. Duskull and Elekid immediately  warmed up to her and the three had a short conversation in pokemon lingo before a Yanma flew up to Duskull and began circling him.

Duskull, a little confused at first, welcomed the playful pokemon to his airspace, dancing around with the Yanma before it's trainer called it back. Duskull, Elekid, Magby, and Thomas all looked up at the young boy walking towards them with his bike at his side. All four of them had a different reaction to this kid and his pokemon.

Duskull welcomed the idea of playing more, Elekid looked pumped up, Magby began thinking of ideas on how to mess with this guy, and, of course, Thomas backed up slightly and shrunk away, letting his pokemon stand between him and the new kid. The boy instantly welcomed Thomas to follow him to the pokemon center.

"Wh... Why? I don't know you and you don't know me... haven't you heard of stranger danger!" Thomas responded, however, he did need to take Magby in to make sure she was ok. A few berries weren't going to completely make up for what seemed like a week without much food.

Thomas thought about it. Well, this guy didn't seem to hold any kind of malice for him and his friends. So maybe Thomas was just overreacting too much... again. He removed his hood and looked the other boy in the eye, a shaky aura about his body.

"Well... on second thought... I suppose it would be a good idea to get to know the city better, since I'll be here for the Pokemon Tournament..." Thomas explained, an idea suddenly jumping into his head. As always, pokemon battles got him fired up. "Hey... I bet you're entering, too... How about a battle!?"

Thomas suddenly jumped forward, much to Elekid's delight. A fire had been lit in his eyes over the thought of a pokemon battle, and this kid seemed like a challenge. He wanted to train for the tournament, too, anyway. With his new-found excitement, Thomas extended his hand warmly as a friendly and respectful gesture.

"My name is Thomas Saint, from Suofreight City... so... before we head off to the pokemon center... how about a battle?!"


----------



## Gaja (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Sairu, Domino City - Domino Park*​
Walking a bit closer to the small group Alex got 4 quite different reactions from each individual member. The trainer seemed a bit frightened, or shy perhaps as he created some space for himself by taking a few steps backwards. The pokemon all seemed like a nice bunch, quite like Alex's small team, although with the small difference that Alex only had two pokemon while thomas obviously had three. Alex smiled as Yanma landed on the handlebars of his bicycle and Thomas asked if he wasn't scared of strangers or anything like that. Smiling innocently, and completely oblivious to what the Suofreight native was saying the Benson boy replied.

"Nope, you don't look to scary." Seconds later Thomas removed his hood and seemed to relax a little bit, maybe living in Domino all your life has created a different code of conduct for the cream haired trainer, or maybe Thomas was simply timid towards strangers. So with a bit of uncertainty in his tone Thomas replied, saying that he wanted to know the city better, and that he'd go to the Pokemon center together. But what caught Alex's attention the most was the line where he mentioned the upcoming pokemon tournament.

A happy smile was still present on Alex's face as Thomas brought it up and asked if the Domino native was going to participate. Nodding he replied. "Yeah. I'm going to enter, will go and sign up tomorrow probably." And with those words Thomas grew noticeably more relaxed and confident, extending his hand to his fellow trainer. Alex did the same, extending his hand and looking the guy in the eyes. "Nice to meet you Thomas. I'm Alex Benson. I'm from Domino... but a battle? Sure why not. Though it seems only one of my pokemon is up for it."

The two would move to a small nearby clearing with just enough room for a proper battle, though there were trees and people walking around here and there, so they would have to be careful where they went, this was a public park after all. Alex made sure to put his bicycle on its side stand and addressed Thomas once again. "How about a One on one? I'll use Yanma." Yanma was happy to step up as it went flying from the bicycle and in front of Alex, staring at Thomas and his upcoming choice. Mudkip was too tired after the training to fight, so Alex had little choice in who he could fight with. Though it would surely be a good experience and help him grow closer with Yanma, who seemed to have energy to spare.


----------



## Kei (Oct 4, 2011)

Sam Maid


Anger, rage, hatred, and the most malice attempts were all shown in her eyes. The fire that burned in her eyes were hot enough to burn down the whole forest, but the forest wasn't her target it was the simple fact the three men in front of her did the most horrendous crime ever. By harming the Pokemon themselves and having ill attempts was a crime punishable by the Gods....

Sam slipped back her left leg as she clenched her fist and put them out in front of her. She wasn't going to back down, this in front of her was something she had to fight against and teach them that it was wrong!Charley, the man in blue, smirked at her as he saw the girl positioned herself in a fighting stance.

"Now, now..." he said as he stroked the back of his head, "Little one why won't you go back to where you came from, this right here is big boys jobs..."

Sam eyes narrowed, "The crime you have committed is unforgivable and you should learn your lesson!" Sam said as she looked at Charley...

The houndour was silent as he looked at the girl that he didn't understand. She seemed very serious it wasn't until long that Sam made her move and rushed the men in front of her, but she was caught off guard by the wartuturle and was pushed back with a water gun!

Sam slammed her foot into the ground as she took the water attack, the force of it all pushing her back as her boots dugged into the ground. She growled as the three men smirked at her...

"Forgive me Lava..." Sam mumbled, "But we gotta fight!!!!"

*"CLEAR OUT THE BATTLEFIELD! QUICK ATTACK LAVA!!!"* Sam yelled as she threw the Pokeball out and soon a flash of light quickly came out and slammed into the Warturtle, sending it flying backwards. The light died down showing a very excited Lava.

_"Cynda!!!!!"_ it growled at the men

Rocky smirked, "Ha chicka don't you know that wat----" His face was again taken out by Sam boot as she did a round house kick to his face!

"Don't you dare look down on us..." Sam growled.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 4, 2011)

*Crossroads Bluff...

Johanna...*

?Thanks!?  Johanna smiled gratefully when Jack sprayed the potion on Happy, who also looked up with shining eyes, any pain that he had felt being erased almost immediately.  He then jumped to his feet and looked confused at the hand the little torchic was holding out.  

?Toto?? Happy looked from the hand then to Johanna and back again with much trepidation.

Johanna was just opening her mouth to explain he should shake the other pokemon's hand to signal it was a good fight and he was fine with the outcome but then Jack seemed to come out of nowhere and kissed her hand.  ?I...oh...my...I...?  The blush infused Johanna's skin and slight tremor began in her hand and traveled up her arm at his words.  ?I...?  She cleared her throat and smiled back.  ?Thank you.?  She was regaining some of her normal courage.  ?You're not so bad yourself.?  Johanna winks up at him.  ?I have Happy and whatever is in my other pokeball but yes it is just us.  How about you??  She smiled then turned her attention on the other person.

?Totodile??  The pokemon then reached out, clasped Torchic's wing and laid a kiss on it, he attempted to be gentle but he was always an over exuberant pokemon, though he wasn't rough it wasn't exactly the same as Jack's movement, of course it was his first time at doing such a thing.

?THOSE ARE...for pokemon...?  Johanna just looked at him with wide eyes then laughed.  ?Pokemon seemed to enjoy them, never thought of trying them myself, but I'm glad you like them!?  She picked one up and brought toward her mouth, sniffing it she changed her mind and tossed it toward Totodile.  Giggling she nods.  ?It's a pleasure to meet you, Staz Slayer from Lamprey Town and his wonderful pokemon.? 

?Totodile!?  The green reptilian pokemon bowed toward them, wanting to be polite like his partner.

?Oh!?  Johanna quick dug through her bag and pulled out a sketch book and pencil.  ?That move that you used.  What was it called?  Ember Pound??  She began to draw quickly, the pokemon appearing before her on the paper.  Totodile was easy as she had put his likeness to paper many a time, but she wanted to make sure she got the perfect nuances of the fire pokemon.  ?It was absolutely beautiful!?  She began to eternally trap the images.

?Why did I...?  Johanna scowled the lead still flying over the white surface.  ?Happy wasn't in perfect form.  We had just help put out a barn fire, that is where we got the other pokemon...?  she frowned realizing she still didn't know what it was.  ?And, he got pretty tired off of that.  So I figured I better not push it since I don't know where the nearest pokemon center was.  Besides, there isn't any harm in losing to trainer like Jack.  Maybe if training and badges are what I am about I would have pushed Happy farther.?  She shrugged, a frown creased her brow for a moment then she erased something and began to draw again.  ?So what brings you out here??  She asked the new trainer.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lul...*

The blonde sighs, then looks Mira in the eyes, “My name is Lul Blaire.  I came here because someone told me I could...maybe...Nevermind...” Lul looks away, obviously nervous with the whole situation.  “I was told I could ask you to adopt an Eevee kit.  Soo...Um...Can I?  Please?” She says, almost begging.  At that point a red flash came out of a pokeball, standing at Lul's feet is a Young Oshawott.  She smiles down at it, “Klutz!  Why are you out of the pokeball again?  You are nothing like normal.” she says, shaking her head.

“O!  Oshawott. Wott, Wott....Osha.” Klutz says, very seriously, unlike his normal Happy-go-lucky self.

“I know, I know...” Lul says, letting of a sigh, and slapping her hand to her forehead.  “Klutz...What are you doing...?  Oh yeah...” she gives a look of, 'Help Me.' as the little Oshawott pulls out a metal rod, he puts it over his shoulder. “Mira, this is my Oshawott, Klutz.” she says, as then Oshawott staggers, and falls on his face.  Standing up, he gets into the same position, trying to look behind the Mira's legs.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pokemon Sanctuary...*

?Oh hey...got a surprise for you!?  Zeke said with a grin, pulling his sister tighter against his side.  ?Look.?  He pointed toward the doorway where a woman stepped out and grinned at Rin. 

?KIYA!?  Rin squealed then rushed toward the woman, wrapping her in a huge hug.  ?I am so glad to see you!  When did you get here?  I thought you were out on the ship!  I am so glad to see you!?  She hugged her tightly again.  

?Glad to see you too!?  Kiya reciprocated the hug and laughed.  ?I came with Zeke a couple of days ago and swore Yuki to secrecy.?  She smiled and wiped a tear away.  ?We can talk about the other stuff later.  Why doesn't everyone get settled first??

?Exactly!?  Yuki said smiling at the reunion, one that was very similar to her own with Kiya.

Rin pulled away and swooped down gathering Z into her arms for a huge hug.  ?He is so adorable!?  Rin looked to her sister smiling, then down at the brightly dressed pokemon.  ?Okay, lets go inside since that tea Amy suggested sounds really good.  Come on I will show you were the kitchen is.?  Rin looked to the woman that came with Will, pulled Yuki, and Jessie along.  ?Coming Kiya??

?I'll be a minute...?  She paused watching the man with the grand entrance.  ?Think he is compensating for something??  Kiya laughed and picked Sweetness up.  ?Let's go see if the big flamboyant man needs help.?

Rin had to smile at her cousin.  She was always the very helpful one, always making sure everyone was okay.  ?Oh the introductions!?

?We can deal with all of that when we sit down for tea.  I'll be back in a minute.?

?Okay!? * Rin said and pulled the other young women toward the kitchen for the tea. * 

Zeke nodded.  ?I will let you guys go about the woman's work and we will go off somewhere else.  Call us when the tea is ready!?  the blonde man easily dodged the fist Jessie swung at him and grabbing Nick by the collar rushed into the house with a laugh and called over his shoulder at the man that appeared.  ?Nice show Dude!?


Kiya laughed at the antics she remembered experiencing when they were younger.  ?Nice appearance.?   the blonde woman nods looking at the two pokemon.  They seem in good health.  ?Welcome to the Sairu Pokemon Sanctuary.?  she tossed a lock of hair over her shoulder and put out her hand.  ?My name is Kiya Asasume, cousin to the owners.  Is there anything I can help you with?  Wanting to stay a bit??  Her green eyes sparkled up at him, her friendly nature coming out even if they were strangers.  Of course with Tank standing not too far behind him she had nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 4, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Crossroads Bluff...
> 
> Johanna...*
> 
> ...



"I am traveling alone with my trusted frienda and companion Zoia and a new addition..Wait, i haven't given him a name yet, hold on" he said taking out the pokeball from his sash and thinking for a second or two. "You seems like a tough pokemon at heart, so your name will be, from this day on..Zoan!" he said, grinning wide, and turned to Johannan again.

"Yeah, I call it ember pound." he said proudly, looking at Zoia.

"Chic, chic, TORCHIC!" Zoia exclaimed just as proud.

"If you'd like, you can tag along with me." he said, taking a hand around her shoulders in a nocholant manner.



Captain Obvious said:


> *Lul...*
> 
> The blonde sighs, then looks Mira in the eyes, ?My name is Lul Blaire.  I came here because someone told me I could...maybe...Nevermind...? Lul looks away, obviously nervous with the whole situation.  ?I was told I could ask you to adopt an Eevee kit.  Soo...Um...Can I?  Please?? She says, almost begging.  At that point a red flash came out of a pokeball, standing at Lul's feet is a Young Oshawott.  She smiles down at it, ?Klutz!  Why are you out of the pokeball again?  You are nothing like normal.? she says, shaking her head.
> 
> ...



Mira Yushitu
Cute Girls and Cute Eevees​ 
Still a bit tired, she looked aimlessly at the girl in front of her, smiling sweetly. "Oh, yeah, my two sweet eevees had a litter not too long ago. 3 eggs. You want one?" she asked, smiling and turning to the side, as to invite her inside.

"Need to go through a small talk and see how you interact with them. You know, just to make sure you will take good care of it." she said sleepily, leading Lul into the daycare part of house, that led out to the daycare outdoor area.

"Please sit down, just have to get the eevees over here. Kia! Kio!" she yelled up towards her room. The sound of small animals could be heard, and as Mira was walking towards a hollow tree, Kia and Kio ran outside, noticed Lul, and ran over to her, sitting down with huge smiles on their faces, greeting the newcomer with a rub to her legs and a sweet "Eeeveeee!" before jumping onto the couch she was sitting on.

Mira, now crouching over the hollow tree, took out tree small eeveees, carrying them over to Lul and letting them run  inside a small playpen just outside the house. "So, first the questions." She gave Lul a questioneer.

_Question 1: When a pok?mon is hurt, mention three things you should do.

Answer: _______________

Question 2: What is the three "L" in pok?mon care?

Answer 1: Leave, Lose and List
Answer 2: Love, Learn and Never Leave
Answer 3: Lala, Lulu and Lele

Question 3: What is your best experience with pok?mon?

Answer: ________________


----------



## Franky (Oct 4, 2011)

*Battle in the Park
A Budding Friendship









​*
Alex let out his Yanma and offered for a one-v-one battle. Thomas smiled, the usual timidity in his step vanishing completely. "Okay, you're on!" Thomas shouted excitedly as he backed away to allow room for the battle, "Elekid, Magby, return!" Thomas pulled forth both of their pokeballs and captured them inside with the familiar red light. Looking at both pokeballs, he knew Magby would be too tired right now to put up a good fight, even though type-wise she was the best choice. Elekid still wasn't ready to face something like Yanma. The bug pokemon was too fast for him and he still hadn't mastered Thunder Punch yet.

"I've got to warn you, Alex... Me and Duskull have been together for years now!" Thomas said confidently, the pokemon floating over his shoulder and into the opening for battle, just as fired up as his trainer, "We'll show you the synchronization that comes from years of friendship!" Thomas stood as if HE was going to be the one fighting, his foot forwards and the other back, ready to command Duskull as a pokemon trainer to the best of his abilities.

"I hope you don't mind if I start things up?" Thomas asked, but, not waiting for an answer, had already begun to give Duskull his first orders, "Duskull! Use leer and follow up with Return!" Duskull looked straight Yanma, his eyes flashing a very intimidating gaze to lower the other's defense some. With that Duskull knew what to do next, having already been given another order. Duskull, as a ghost pokemon, lost his tangibility and moved through the earth, supposedly unseen by Yanma, and came up behind the bug pokemon in an attempt to hit it with Return.

Duskull and Thomas were extremely close, if Return hit, it would do a great deal of damage, especially if you consider Yanma's lowered Defense at this point. Thomas was confident in Duskull's ability to sneak up on his opponent and hit him from behind. "Yeah, come on Duskull, we can do this..." Thomas whispered to himself with a confident smile.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Domino Park, Domino City, Sairu*​
Looking at Thomas and Duskull in front of him Alex noted the drastic change in the boy's behavior. Really it seemed like Thomas turned in to a whole different guy, or was it just his initial reaction that put Alex of. Regardless the Domino native waited for his opponent to make his choice. He didn't have to wait long though as within seconds Thomas had Magby and Elekid return to their pokeballs, and chose Duskull to fight with him. Alex caught a lucky break there, knowing that if Thomas choose Magby he would be at a disadvantage. As his opponent sent Duskull forward Alex didn't expect him to start out so aggressively as it looked like both the trainer and pokemon attacking, albeit the trainer attacking with his presence and spirit rather then with physical attacks.

But the statement that Thomas and Duskull would show them the power that was produced by years of friendship Alex only welcomed. It was exactly that he needed to work on, team work and trust. Maybe he gave Thomas a bit too much respect as his opponent was the one who started the battle, with Duskull using Leer, and Yanma looking like it was a tad scared of the ghost pokemon as a result. No doubt the inexperience of the Benson boy cost him that attack.

Damn it that's where Thomas would no doubt have an advantage, his team work with Duskull was noticeably better. But Alex didn't despair, this wasn't the same day as the one when he fought his older brother. Houndour wasn't his pokemon, Yanma on the other hand was. He knew Yanma's move set, now he had to figure out how to effectively use it. "Yanma relax. Just relax and find him. Use Foresight!" Yanma despite suffering the effects of leer seemed to compose herself and her eyes glow red.

Sending a laser like beam through the earth Yanma quickly found her opponent, who soon enough swung at her with an attack. However using her superior speed Yanma moved out of the way, but remained close to the opponent. Alex already had a plan in his mind, Yanma was a fast pokemon, it knew tackle and now that move could actually work against a ghost type. "Quickly Yanma, use tackle!" The excitement of the fight didn't shake of, this feeling was awesome, no doubt that was why Simon and Thomas seemed so happy when they were competing. Alex just noted that, but still managed to keep his focus on what was going on if front of him. It was hard focusing at this very moment as he felt pumped to be in an actual match against a fellow trainer.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 4, 2011)

*Akira and Akuma - Opening Post*

The soft pitter patter of small footsteps announced the presence of the Shinx.  It slid backwards, glaring ahead.  In front of it was a bush that shook slightly.  A bead of sweat ran down the Shinx's head and it braced itself.  The next thing it new a Tepig burst through the underbrush, landing powerfully in front of the Shinx.  It rose its beady gaze to meet the face of the lightning Pokemon, and looked back as the bush ruffled again.  A young male, looking to be in his early teens, stepped through the bushes and crossed his arms, smirking.  

"Come on, Akuma, let's capture this Shinx!"

Akuma nodded enthusiastically, looking at the Shinx.  It bared its fangs before turning tail and running.  The boy hadn't needed to say anything, Tepig was already hot on its tail.  The boy and his pokemon, named Akuma, chased after the Shinx, vaulting over bushes, ducking under low branches, and weaving through thick plant life.  They passed a few bug and grass pokemon, but the only thing on their mind was capturing the Shinx.  "Now, use Ember!"  Without even slowing down Akuma released a small burst of flame that caught the Shinx's leg and tripped it up, making it fall over.  Akuma and the boy slid to a halt and the boy reached into his back pocket.  

He rose a Pokeball and tossed it at the Shinx, pulling it into the ball.  It gave a shake, then another, than another...  and then was still.

"YYYYYES!  Great job, Akuma!"  He patted the Tepig on the head and lifted the Pokeball.  "I, Akira Masamune, will be the Greatest Pokemon master to ever live!  And now, Shinx, you're mine!  And I'm gonna call you Raikotsu!"  He smiled at Akuma.  "Now then, let's go get Raikotsu fixed up at a Pokemon Center and then grab some grub!  What say you?"  Akuma let out a happy squeal and followed the boy named Akira as he ran out of the forest.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 4, 2011)

"The Doctor"
Beginning of the End of Time itself












_"Can you hear them? They are coming."_
_
There is a legend. Going back many many years. A legend about a man. A hero of time. He was said to have befriended Dialga and Palkia on ancient time, and made them stop fighting with just four words. I am the doctor.._


"So, Rose, what do you think? Is this a good place to start a new life?" he asked his charmader, Rose, as he stood with his hands to his sides in a clearing in a forest. "Char, char!" she responded, looking at the doctor.
"Yeah, it'll due." 

Soon, with the help of his charmander, some of the trees around the clearing was cut down, and layed down in a pile.

"Now, let's do this. Let's build ourselves a home." he said, smiling brightly.​


----------



## Gaja (Oct 4, 2011)

*Simon Benson
Sairu, Sairu Pokemon Sanctuary*​
As the four guests arrived on their bikes they were greeted by a very happy and excited Yuki. Of course the two sisters hugged first, after not seeing each other in months it was to be expected, then Simon greeted her and congratulated her on finally turning 18. "Happy birthday Yuki!" After that William and Amy said congratulations. Of course Jessie and Yuki didn't seem to get along much, but what else was new. What actually would make Yuki's day better was that a whole bunch of gifts would soon be presented to her, Rin keeping her gifts in her backpack and Amy casually carrying a shopping bag with her.

Looking around one could see that further work had been done to the outside walls and the roof of the Sanctuary as a couple of flying pokemon landed on it. Being one of the owners of the Sanctuary Simon was always impressed to see how much care and dedication Yuki invested in this place. And although Yuki did a magnificent job and spent the most time here, there were others who helped in the entire matter and should be mentioned. The first person to come to mind was Doshi-san, and his entire family who invested a lot in the property. Another would be Lucas Benson, Simon's father who also helped out with the equipment and other stuff. So it really was an effort by the two families that kept this thing going.

Usually there weren't that many humans on the property, though for this special occasion more then a dozen people filled the place, most came to celebrate Yuki's birthday and spend the day among friends. But after everyone said hi and greeted each other the large group separated in smaller groups, as Simon and William went to one side of the Sanctuary, while the girls went inside. Rin, Yuki, Amy and Jessie would no doubt like to spend some girl time with each other, so Simon used the opportunity to spend some time with his friend. Meanwhile Nick, Zeke and Dante headed of in to another part of the house with a girl who was apparently a cousin of Rin and went by the name of Kiya. Suddenly the large properly was filled with life it seemed, and the pokemon felt it, most becoming a bit more curious and exploring the property to see who the new guys were.

"I see you two are getting along nicely." Simon said with a smile as he and William reached a big wooden table outside of the building. A Marowak, who Simon knew even when he was a Cubone joined them. "Hi CB, you look good." The double bone club wielding pokemon indeed looked tough from any angle. But the trio was soon joined by one of Simon's pokemon, an Arcanine walked up to him and wanted to get the attention of his trainer. Arcanine spent the last few months at the Sanctuary so whenever Simon visited them, he was excited to see the blond young man. "You've grown even taller I see." Unlike some people out there Simon had no trouble talking to William. He could understand him very well for seom reason, maybe it was his uncle who sounded just like William when he got drunk... Maybe...


----------



## Franky (Oct 4, 2011)

*Battle in the Park Cont.
A Budding Friendship









​*
Duskull sneak attack wasn't well placed, but well taken. Yanma used Foresight to quickly locate and dodge Duskull's attack as he came out of the ground. Not only that, but the pokemon and trainer pair quickly regrouped and spun around for a tackle, but Thomas wasn't one to be caught off guard, he knew that the two would try to counter attack if he missed.

"Well dodged!" Thomas shouted out before the other issued his tackle attack, "But don't count us out so soon! Duskull, quick! Use Night Shade!" The ghost pokemon stood still where he was as the Yanma flew at him only to be met by a eerie shadow of the ghost pokemon that went right at him. _Doesn't matter how strong that Yanma is, Night Shade does set damage based on Duskull's strength... This should do some damage!_ Thomas thought to himself, gritting his teeth with a fiery grin.

"Duskull, take the Tackle and hit it with Night Shade!" Thomas commanded, and Duskull obeyed. Duskull had a stronger Defense than a lot of younger pokemon, and Thomas knew he should be able to take a tackle attack and be okay. Thus, Duskull braced himself as Yanma slammed into him, the normal attack working on a ghost type pokemon due to the effects of Foresight. But, this was a necessary sacrifice, as the shadow looming over Duskull cast it's power upon Yanma, knocking it back into the air and away from Duskull.

Being a skilled flier, the Yanma caught itself even after the blow. Duskull did the same, holding his ground as the tackle attack did it's work and pushed him back some. The two pokemon seemed to have traded off nearly equal hits and nearly equal damage. This battle was still anyone's game, but Thomas didn't plan to give up just yet. However, he decided maybe this time he'd let Yanma make the first move and use Duskull's high defense once more as a way to land a hit, as this little bugger wasn't going to take one by regular means.

Thomas smiled and resumed his own fighting position, the fire inside him burning intensely with suspense and excitement. "See that? This is our teamwork!" Thomas shouted out, another powerful smile planting itself on his face, Duskull becoming even more fired up despite the blow he'd just taken.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Domino Park, Domino City, Sairu*










​
Unknown to Alex, his hitting when starting the counter attack was still a bit off, but there was little he could actually do about it. The only way he would get better would be by throwing himself in to the fire and fighting. That was the only way to actually get better. You could have strategies, books and books, dicks and disks of them. But all that theory would do you little good if you can't apply it when it counts. And these two trainers had just made the first steps on a long road.

Several people stopped their afternoon walk, or their run to watch the two trainers and their pokemon go at it. As Alex received the compliment for the nice dodge he smiled, Yanma already on the attack. "Thank you!" Soon enough though his counter worked but with Yanma also taking some damage. Duskull was a tricky foe, resilient and he really believed in Thomas, that much was for sure. He needed to improve the technique and the way they applied it, Alex knew right away that he wouldn't get far if he didn't work on more efficient attacks and counters. Though he would have to think about that later...

The two pokemon traded attacks and separated, obviously both taking about the equal amount of damage from the other. Yanma looked fine, aside from the hit. There were about two seconds that both pokemon used to kinda recompose themselves as Thomas called out once again, asking Alex if he saw their teamwork. With a sincere snile on his face Alex nodded and replied. "You guys are an awesome team. But I can't let you win. Yanma go and use Double Team!" Pointing at the floating Duskull the flying bug pokemon swarmed in on him but instead of attacking directly it formed a circle around him, a circle of after images, using its great speed as a set up. Alex didn't want to give Thomas much room to breathe and god forbid counter him again, so he didn't wait long before issuing the next command. "Now use tackle!" If Alex had one thing on his side it would be speed, and he planned on using it against the small not-so fast ghost pokemon.

The spectators now grew a bit more in numbers, observing the pretty interesting and high paced bout between two tactical young men. Little did both trainers know that they were winning some future fans this very moment. Everyone present liked the passion that Thomas displayed, and the connection he shared with Duskull. It was obvious that it was a connection Alex and Yanma didn't quite have yet. And on the other hand they also liked the way Alex set up his attacks, tried to counter and showed showmanship towards his opponent even during the battle itself.


----------



## Franky (Oct 4, 2011)

*Teamwork Built Up Over Years
The Power of Bonds Between Us*









​
The bug pokemon wasn't going to let up at this point. The critter zoomed in at top speeds, but not that which Thomas couldn't catch. That is, until Alex called out the name of that tricky, evasive technique. Double Team. Suddenly, Yanma began to fly cricles around Duskull, literally. Thomas smiled however. Duskull could feel it, too, the building confidence of his trainer and the energy he was outputting.

Duskull could feel the heat of battle and the effect his Trainer's belief in him was having. The bonds between the two were unbreakable and unshakable. Yanma and Alex could try to put their guard down all they liked, but this friendship was more powerful than any move those two could muster. Even if Duskull couldn't find the real Yanma, it didn't mean he couldn't hit all of them!

"Duskull! Let's do this! Dodge ALL OF THEM!" Thomas shouted out as the swarm of afterimages flew at him with Tackle. Duskull's eye sparked, resonating with his Trainer. Duskull instantly knew just what Thomas wanted. In a flash of intangibility Duskull dove into the ground. It really didn't matter if Yanma could still see him, the afterimages merged as Yanma tried to tackle Duskull just as his head went beneath the earth.

"Show'em what you're made of! Hit it with RETURN!" Thomas shouted out as the Yanma stopped just above where Duskull had dove, the Tackle attack missing the Ghost pokemon. Duskull, just below Yanma, shot straight up into it with a powerful return, amplified by the fiery feelins between the ghost and his trainer, knocking the flying bug farther away than before.

"I told you Alex... you won't beat our bonds! I promise you, Duskull and I have a friendship that will shine through any move you make!" Thomas shouted in confidence as Duskull backed farther away from Yanma to ready itself for the remaining battle. Yanma had taken a huge hit from the powerful Return, fueled by the strength of the bond between trainer and pokemon, but something told Thomas that the bug pokemon wasn't quite finished. That fiery grin had never left Thomas's face, not even for a second.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2011)

Kuno said:


> ?Why did I...?  Johanna scowled the lead still flying over the white surface.  ?Happy wasn't in perfect form.  We had just help put out a barn fire, that is where we got the other pokemon...?  she frowned realizing she still didn't know what it was.  ?And, he got pretty tired off of that.  So I figured I better not push it since I don't know where the nearest pokemon center was.  Besides, there isn't any harm in losing to trainer like Jack.  Maybe if training and badges are what I am about I would have pushed Happy farther.?  She shrugged, a frown creased her brow for a moment then she erased something and began to draw again.  ?So what brings you out here??  She asked the new trainer.


*Staz Slayer*

Staz heard clearly the explanation of the girl as he was playing with Bulbasaur by taking the forelegs of the green red-eyed pokemon."I see"was all what he said, apparently he was not the only one who wasn?t out there only to get pokemon battles. Turning his face to Johanna and looking at what she wa strying to draw, he answered the question she made while Jack was already  taking a hand around her shoulders in a nocholant manner.

"Well i just left lamprey town some days ago. and I wanted to see how the Crossroad Bluffs were since i heard a lot of pokemon lived here"he said and smiled now playing with Aipom as well"The only reason why I left home is because I wanna know the mysteries of this world and get many adventures. Ya know, it?s like the world calling for me"he said then.

"What about you two?"he asked for the reason of the trainers to travel now while looking curiously at Totodile, probably the unusual color of the pokemon was what caught his attention since the ones he has seen  so far in TV and books were blue.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Domino Park, Domino City, Sairu*










​
Alex felt confident in his last attack. He felt like he could perhaps win the fight, his pokemon had a good set up, and a solid follow up move in Tackle. But his opponent wasn't to be discouraged by Alex's attack and pressure. One had to admire it, going from this timid person to such a confident trainer really showed as Thomas almost immediatelly launched an evasive maneuver.

Yanma's attack missed unfortunately, and Yanma was left flying at the exact same spot. The flying bug pokemon looked at Alex for just a second, who at that time didn't react, just a second too late, and his opponent capitalized on it. Damn it he had made another error, he should have retreated as soon as his attack missed and went from there. Now leaving Yanma close so Duskull could hit it left its mark as Yanma was showing signs of fatigue.

Duskull seemed tired from the last attack as well, but he was the one who landed the big shot so it didn't matter. Yanma despite being wobbly for a second seemed to gather itself and Alex realized it instantly, his pokemon was close to losing. If he wanted to win this, he had to do it in his next move. A sense of desperation filled up Alex's mind, the desire to win burning in him quite unlike anything he felt before. He didn't want to lose like this. And as his peer told him that he wouldn't beat their bonds and that none of their attacks could beat them the Benson boy smiled.

This time his eyes shinned brightly as he pointed towards the Suofreight native and his pokemon. "We'll see about that! I'm going to win this!" The young trainer yelled out passionately, quite unlike anything he said up to this point. Yanma seemed to get motivated even more then it was before as it went towards the small ghost pokemon, picking up speed. "Double Team!!!"

"_Yannnnnnnnnn~~~_" The flying bug again went in to a circle around his opponent, this time though Alex waited. He didn't wish to give his opponent a chance to counter like last time. He waited for the opening to land his next shot, for he knew that he might not get another. A few seconds passed and the suspense built as suddenly Alex called out for the familiar move. "Tackle him Yanma! GO!!!" Forcing the ghost pokemon to worry whether he would attack him once he went to retreat underground or standing up Alex put all his hopes in the attack that he thought was the one. A fast Yanma would attack Duskull right from behind, attempting to inflict big damage as the match inevitably came closer to ending.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 4, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Staz Slayer*
> 
> Staz heard clearly the explanation of the girl as he was playing with Bulbasaur by taking the forelegs of the green red-eyed pokemon."I see"was all what he said, apparently he was not the only one who wasn?t out there only to get pokemon battles. Turning his face to Johanna and looking at what she wa strying to draw, he answered the question she made while Jack was already  taking a hand around her shoulders in a nocholant manner.
> 
> ...



"Adventure." he stated simply, smiling into the sky and letting go of Johanna's shoulder. His arms fell to his sides and his smile became a line, as if he was thinking. Then he turned to Staz again. "Adventure and Love." he said playfully, giving Johanna a small kiss on her cheek. Then he stuck out his tongue, making it hard for Staz and Johanna to understand if he was joking or not.

"If I get some badges or ribbons, that fine, but my goal is to become a master of pokemon. Then get married, and teach my kids and other upcoming people that want to work with pokemon." While he talked, he didn't smile. But then he grinned. "And have lots of fun while I travel, of course."


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Agua, a Dispute Among the Water Part V, The Conclusion!*

Slowly and steadily Rex made his way back to his companions within the woods. _One foot after the other, one foot after the other._ Was the only thing that ran through his mind. Tired, broken, and hurt as he was he wouldn't stop at this point. He had to make it back to his boys, he had to make it back to his life. Screw his car for a moment! Wait, actually keep the car. But screw everything else! Stay on target and stay in the game.

Before long though his beaten legs began to give out and then suddenly just ceased to work. With a slight jerking motion of the left leg he collapsed to the to the dead leave covered ground below him landing and giving out a large "Crunch!" As the leaves below him broke into small pieces. His eyes began to shut for a brief moment. No! He couldn't fail now, his companions needed him. Who knew how long he was under that tree for? He needed to be there, to comfort them. To heal Dood.

As so his trek through the lakeside continued on. Now even more beaten and broken then ever before Rex drove his fingers into the ground and began pulling himself ahead. One arm extended, grasped and then the other did the same. His eyes began to shut more and more with every pull. He was about ready to just give up, lay on the floor and curl up into a little ball. But then suddenly he saw figures approaching him. A green little creature with another even smaller creature in his arms approached. The smaller creatures head slowly lifted from under his carrier's arm and looked down at Rex. 

They had come, for him. They did what he couldn't do. He began balling in front of them, they where what mattered most in his life and he was what mattered most in their lives. Slowly with a new sense of energy and determination he lifted himself, and limping and using Nomz for support they made their way back to the car.

"Lets go.. Thank you for everything."


----------



## Kei (Oct 4, 2011)

Sam Maid​
A young woman, was nice and kind, she was the keeper of the house, and no one could be ever so gentler. She was sugar, spice, and everything nice. A woman never lifted her hand to harm and if she ever wanted anything she would have a man to do it for her. Her charms were everything and that whats made a woman a beautiful yet dangerous creatures. Some great wars was because of women, and the best woman knew how to use her body and her charm to her advantage...

Yet this was the complete opposite of Sam's people, the women of Rokoco village were stronger and they claimed what was their's. That was what she was taught at the youngest of age along with sometimes you had to fight with to get it. Destroy anything that came in her way...That was the way her people taught her..

And that was the way she lived for all her life...

Sam was thrown over the Houndour, she slammed into the ground as she rolled in hit a tree. She got back up as her mouth had blood running down it, Lava rushed to her side as she was balancing herself with her arms...

Men...The true devils of this world...

She would dominate them all!

"Warturtle use Water gun!!!" Charley commanded, the turtle took a deep breath and soon a gush of water came flying out of his mouth. 

"Lava! Ember!!!" Sam yelled and soon the water gun and Lava ember hit causing a huge explosion of steam hindered the battle ground. Sam took this as her chance as she rushed  towards the Houndour and opened up the bear trap!

Lava pulled and tugged at it too despite the heavy thing. They finally pried it open and Sam smiled as she grabbed the dog and put it in her arms, but then she was met with an unexpected surprise

*CRUNCH*

Blood spilt from her shoulders as the Houndour fangs broke though her bare skin and puncture a vein.


----------



## Franky (Oct 4, 2011)

*Teamwork Built Up Over Years
Something Strategy Can't Match*









​
Thomas saw it coming as the bug pokemon regained it's composure and flew at Duskull once more, beginning the same strategy over again. The afterimages seemed far more focused and thought out this time, however. The bonds between Alex and Yanma were building even during the heat of the battle. Thomas was growing to like Alex, and almost any sense of timidity he had had towards him had vanished in the midst of this heated battle.

Yanma time it's attack well, charging in at Duskull once more as Alex shouted out the name of it's signature tackle attack. Thomas smiled once again, this kind of heated battle, a fight between friends pitting bond against bond and spirit against spirit. No way was he going to lose this fiery competition between himself and Duskull against Alex and Yanma. Thomas raised a fist in front of him as Alex pointed and declared his oath of victory. Man, he wasn't going to be the only one getting out of this on a cool note!

"Just you wait! I'll show you the fire that burns inside us! Something strategy can't match! Duskull, prepare for impact!!!"

Duskull burned with a passion that could only be mustered at the peak of fiery competition and burning souls. As Yanma came in close for its tackle attack, Duskull turned round and prepared to use return one last time. The fact that Duskull was able to guess Yanma's position was surprising, but not that much so, as Thomas had caught on to the strategic boy's fighting style.

Duskull and Yanma clashed head on with battle cries that could only be brought forth in the heat of battle...










​
...Thomas walked up to Alex, his hand extended once more with the two tired pokemon resting now within their pokeballs. That fight had been a draw, both of them fainting after their strong collision.

"That was a fun battle... so... how about you show me where that pokemon center is now?" Thomas suggested as he took Alex's hand and shook it, that fiery, battle-induced smile still stretching across his face.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2011)

Sairu had recovered well in the last two years. Almost no trace of the damage Black Hand did on the region could be seen, or at least that's what the videos Owen sent Irving indicated. It's been 2 years since he last sent foot on the region, and Irving wished the ship he was boarding would arrive already. 

Not long after they defeated Nickola, Irving returned to his parents' home region of Johto. Over the last 2 years he spent his days enjoying himself with old friends in Olivine and seeing the sights, even visiting the battle frontier. He even started collecting gym badges, and in 2 years has collected 5 from various gyms in Johto, and even one in Kanto. The leaders there were much, much tougher than he expected, but each battle, both victory and defeat was a learning experience. He was a lot tougher now, and he was just as eager to test his skills in Sairu's gyms as he was with revisiting the sights he saw when he first started his journey.

He could already see Long Coast's shipyards in the horizon. Eager to arrive, Irving walked towards the edge of the deck and released one of his pokemon from his pokeball. A large blue crocodilian creature roared, though he was actually just yawning. Despite his intimidating size and fangs, the pokemon looked very timid.

"Feraligatr, let's go." He told his pokemon.

Feraligatr looked down to the ocean and gulped. It was a pretty long fall from atop the ship's deck, and he wasn't sure if this was a safe thing to do. But he didn't want to disappoint Irving, so he picked up his master by the shoulders, jumped off deck and surfed towards Sairu.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 5, 2011)

*Damien Skinner, Tower Forest*

The Hitmonlee hit the ground with a satisfying thud as one of the vine coils tightened around its right leg. Damien could see it's shadow go from running stride to smashing down into the ground. At the same moment, one of the bushes on ground level started to send out a weird energy, battering the Hitmonlee where it lay. _Super effective, friend. Just keep going, Eldar, and this might be the easiest catch ever._

Of course, it wouldn't be that simple. The shadow on the ground thrashed and went into a brutal frenzy, even while being battered by Eldar's psychic attacks. Though it's other leg had gotten stuck in a loop as well, the creature kept kicking. The vines groaned, clearly at the point of breaking. _Hold on, Eldar, at least until Chaos is in position or that thing gets confused._

One of the vines snapped with an angry sound. The Hitmonlee tried to jump, only to crash into the ground again due to the other vine that was still looped around it's other leg. _Confused!_ The other vine snapped and the Hitmonlee was free. It took two bounding leaps at Eldar, readying for a kick that would destroy the creature without any doubts... And kicked fully into the red light that replaced Eldar on the spot. The Hitmonlee overbalanced again due to his intended target not being in the right place and smashed into the ground once again. A vine snapped around his arm, but it had entered a new state of frenzy and the trap lasted no longer than two seconds.

Damien, Eldar's Pok?ball in hand grabbed the thick coil of vine beside him. _I must not relent. My timing must be perfect. He will try to escape right now._ The Hitmonlee jumped, trying to clear the last few meters to safer ground. Damien jumped out of the tree, holding on to the vine for dear life. The vine wrapped around the trapped area snapped taut. Damien couldn't see what happened the next moment, but he could hear a heavy body colliding with the vine, and he could feel the impact on his end, violently spinning him around. 

_Now!_ "Chaos, Hypnosis!" Two fluorescent eyes lit up a few centimeters from the Hitmonlee's eyes and a pulse of energy passed between the two sets. Damien heard another thud of impact as the Hitmonlee smashed into the ground once again, only this time, sleeping. _Perfect!_ "Chaos, Night Shade" Damien called while he jumped off the end of the vine back to the ground. He heard the ripple in reality behind him and turned to face the two combatants.

Chaos hovered in the air with a wicked smile on his face, just above the vine arena trap. Behind it lay a dark mass, a Hitmonlee, sleeping and clearly on the point of fainting. _Redemption; achieved._ Damien strode up to the sleeping fighting Pok?mon and pulled an empty Pok?ball loose from his belt. He aimed it at the Hitmonlee on the ground and just dropped it on the Pok?mon. The small light on the ball indicating capture flickered once, then twice, then thrice... And it was dark again.

Damien picked up the ball and clicked it to his belt. Another worthy Pok?mon in his team, another great achievement gained. "I'll call you Frenzy." He said while he patted the ball with one hand and offered his other hand to Chaos again. The ghost had done an awesome job again, just like Eldar. _On my commands, surely, but still, a clean and perfect capture._

Damien smiled as he walked back to the clearing where he had left the girl. He had left with two Pok?mon and would return with three, the new one a savage fighting beast from the dark forest. This night was a good night.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 5, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Domino Park, Domino City, Sairu*










​
The two trainers put their hearts on the line. Both men wanted the win, they both wanted to walk out of this one with their hand raised. Though the fun that they had and the bond that both young men formed more then made up for the fact that the final result was a draw. The two pokemon clashed, with Yanma landing a tackle and Duskull holding its ground. Both little pokemon were champions.

After it was over Alex could hardly describe how proud he was at Yanma and how well they did in his humble opinion. Although looking back at it, he would see some of the mistakes he made and try to work on them. But as he returned his pokemon to its pokeball the cream haired trainer shook Thomas's hand with a smile on his face. "I really had fun. The pokemon center? Yeah sure let's go." As Alex was about to turn around and get his bicycle, which was put just next to Thomas's the two young men could hear hands clapping.

"You guys were great!" A man in his twenties yelled out, cheering the two trainers on. "Awesome showmanship." An elder man said smiling. "You were awesome!" A girl about Alex's age yelled out. The Domino native was taken back by this. He hadn't really picked up that the battle had drawn this much attention to it. Looking around he was quiet while for a few seconds the people let Thomas and him know how much they enjoyed a healthy and fun battle. "Will you be fighting at the tournament here?"

The man in his twenties yelled out, Alex picking the question up and answering in such a cute and positive fashion that made the entire group of people go _Awwwwww~_. "Thank you for the support, it really means a lot. And we'll both be entering the upcoming tournament..." Though the Benson boy wasn't sure why they asked. Alex replied and upon hearing the answer two young boys in their teens looked at each other and yelled out in unison. "Then we'll come out and support you guys there too! Make sure you meet in the finals!" Alex heard this and with a smile on his face looked at his new friend. "I like the sound of that." The two young trainers had won something else beside a new friendship, they had also won their first true fans.


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2011)

*See You at the Competition
A Promise to Meet in the Finals









*​
Thomas smiled as Alex took his hand and it warmly. Thomas had made his first true friend on his long journey... well, human friend, remembering Elekid and Magby. The two were just about to head over to their bikes as Alex stopped, as did Thomas, as a group of people surrounding them began to applaud their battle and cheer for them.

"That was amazing!" some kids shouted, "Dude, I want a pokemon just like yours!" "Your Duskull was amazing!" "Pfft, are you kidding?! Yanma was totally awesome!" Thomas, usually shy, couldn't help but smile as the boys argued over which pokemon had been the true victor. So, as Alex talked to the crowd about the competition, Thomas walked over to the boys and got down to their level.

"Boys, come on... In a pokemon battle, all that matters is having some fun!" Thomas suggested to the kids, who looked at him with utter admiration in realization of his wise words. With that he returned to Alex's side as the fans kept cheering when Alex answered the question of whether or not they'd be in the upcoming tournament.

"If you're going to cheer us on, then you'd better be loud!" Thomas put in his own word, trying to keep the fiery feeling in him alive. His timidity began to creep back into his body slowly as the excitement of battle died down inside him. He tapped Alex on the shoulder to get his attention.

"Hey, Alex, let's get going... I don't really like being surrounded by this many people at once..." Thomas spoke almost shakily. He gave one last look and a wink accompanied by a thumbs up to the three boys. Each of them smiled and jumped as their hero shot them a proud glance.

With that, Thomas jostled Alex along gently towards the bikes and towards salvation from the crowd of people that was now eating on his mind. "Hurry, hurry! I don't want our _fans_ to see me get all shy again!"


----------



## Gaja (Oct 5, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Franky Street, Domino City, Sairu*​
Spending a few minutes with the residents of Domino City Alex and Thomas saw the small group of people disperse and everyone go their own way. It was a really nice gesture of them to show support to the two boys, although both took it a bit differently. Alex was a tad more relaxed about it, while Thomas's shy nature began making a comeback. Though soon enough everyone said their goodbyes, with the promise of returning at the upcoming competition.

Mounting his bicycle Alex smiled. "That wasn't so bad. Ok since it's getting dark let's go through the Franky Street and then cut through the Holland Park. After we pass the hotel we should make it to the Pokemon Center before night fall." Another good thing was that the amount of people present on the streets slightly decreased so riding a bicycle was an option. Alex started out first, since he was the one who actually knew where they were going.

Another good point about th route that they took was that most of it had a bicycle path, so they would be able to keep a steady pace. Adjusting his orange tie Alex looked left and right, making sure no pedestrians were in his way as his mountain bike went over a small patch of grass and on to the concrete. "That was really fun back there." Reffering to the battle the two trainers had Alex went at a pace that Thomas could no doubt follow, besides you don't wanna speed through the park as there were little kids as well as small pokemon running around. "Did you come to Domino for the tournament?" Alex asked his fellow trainer politely as the two went down _Franky Street_.


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2011)

*To the Pokemon Center
A Bicycle Ride in the Evening*​
Thomas mounted his bicycle right after Alex. To Thomas's delight, having a friend in this huge city made things a lot easier and little more comfortable. He didn't feel the need to have his hood thrown over his head the whole way anymore, and the breeze over his face and through his hair as they started down the path to the center felt more refreshing than ever.

The sun was beginning to set on the sky, the clouds and the air about them turning a beautiful pink and orange. The street lights were beginning to come on in the darker areas of the city, making it easier for the boys to see their path. As the two of them peddled down the path, obviously growing closer to the Pokemon Center, Thomas decided to spark some conversation.

However, Alex sprang the first question before Thomas could think of anything to say. Thank god, since Thomas was horrible at starting conversations. "Well.. I want to become the best with my friend, Duskull... I want to travel around Sairu and collect badges, enter contests, learn pokemon breeding from that family whose name I can't recall right now, meet new friends, meet new pokemon, and just grow as a person... It'll end up being quite the journey in the end..."

Thomas smiled as he let flow all the dreams he had about being a pokemon trainer. He hoped to one day maybe even conquer his timidity and prove that he had a strong, caring layer underneath that protective shell he'd developed over the years. But a conversation wasn't a conversation without conversing, Thomas had to respond with his own question or it would just turn into awkward silence.

"So what about you? What are you aiming to do or be during your journey?" Thomas didn't think the boy looked to be that adventurous in the first place... maybe more... learned? A scholar maybe? Thomas didn't want to assume anything, so he just let Alex put forth his answer.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 5, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Franky Street, Domino City, Sairu*










​
Slowly but surely the sun was setting behind the horizon and a nice breeze picked up. It was the kind of weather that Alex really enjoyed, a nice breeze in his face and the temperature dropping a bit but still being warm enough, it made him feel so light and alive. Avoiding a few people who were enjoying an afternoon walk the two trainers began a conversation with Alex asking about Thomas and the brown haired trainer replying.

As it turns out Thomas was an adventurer, he wanted to see the world meet people and pokemon alike, and above all else he wanted to grow and see what kind of person he really was. Alex smiled as the two boys went down Franky Street, many boutiques and shoe stores to both their left and right. People were looking at the displays, some wondering if they should go in, other if they should buy. Though Alex had seen all of it already, so he kept his eyes on the road in front of him, and his ears opened as Thomas finished with a question of his own.

Alex slowed down a little before making a left and going towards Holland park. As they go of Franky Street the two bicycles were right next to each other. Alex replied in a happy tone. "Well I want to explore Sairu and learn about pokemon. I want to become a trainer like my brother. Though a goal... that I have is..." Making short pauses Alex realized that he never told anyone outside his family about this dream. "I want to become a pokemon professor." Feeling a bit ashamed Alex blushed a little, but he was proud that he said it regardless. Though despite putting his dream forward Alex didn't really expect Thomas to judge him or anything. He seemed like a very nice and good person, possibly a reason why Alex actually shared his ambition with him.

Getting a bit more comfortable with himself after a few more seconds Alex added. "But yeah I love pokemon and all about them. I love battling too, the strategies, the team work with your pokemon. And the fact that you never know what's gonna happen when two trainers compete. Make a left right there." The cream haired trainer spoke as the conversation about pokemon was about to start. The two bicycles were about to enter Holland Park, another solid sized park which they would cut through, as a shortcut towards the Pokemon center. Lucky for them the traffic as well as the people outside were few, as many people were inside enjoying a late lunch or the news. Though no doubt would the entire city go out on to the streets as it always does some time soon. Alex loved Domino City, to him it was awesome.


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2011)

*Setting Sun, Rising Friendship
Sharing Stories Under Twilight Skies









​*
Thomas smiled once again as Alex explained his dream to him. Alex seemed almost ashamed of his dream of becoming a professor. Thomas stopped momentarily, his face becoming slightly shadowed, almost disappointed. "Alex, hold up a moment..." Thomas called out, the cream-haired boy stopping just ahead of him. Thomas took a big guld of air, preparing himself both physically and... well, more so mentally... for what he was about to say.

Thomas looked Alex dead in the eye with a strange kind of intoxicating seriousness that could infect anyone within range of the young man. Thomas didn't like the way Alex had sounded when talking about his dream, and Thomas was about to do what he could to correct him. Speak his mind.

"I can tell... that you're not really confident in sharing your dream... well... Don't be shy like me! If you truly believe in yourself and your dream, then be proud of it and share it with everyone! Let everyone know that you have aspirations in your journey! And most of all, never speak of your dreams with ANY kind of hint or even slight tone of shame! They're your dreams, take pride in them!" Thomas spoke with a passion that was only sparked by a few things.

A long pause as the two just stared at each other, Thomas almost holding his breath. Soon, though, he took a long gasp of air and became embarrassed, nearly throwing his hood on and remounting his bike, lifting the leg he'd put down to hold himself up. "Umm, let's just get a move on to the center before it gets too dark, okay?"

Thomas looked away and scratched his face slightly just as the two boys took off towards the Pokemon Center once more.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 5, 2011)

"The Doctor"
Roses and Thorns


The forest around the doctor suddenly start to rustle. Like somebody was running around. He was not sure if it was one very fast pokemon, or many.

"Rose, use ember!" he said with a smile.

Rose took a deep breath into her nose, puffed up her cheeks, before letting out several dusin embers in a circle. After a few round with this, the pokemon that was responsible got an ember to the face, making her trip in some roots. The fall was soft, but the trip made her hurt her left leg.

"Sneasel, snea!" the sneasel yelled out in pain.

"Don't worry dear sneasel, the doctor is here." the doctor said with a grin, walking over to the sneasel and using some potion on her, then lifting her up and carying her over to the campfire they had made.

"Sneasel, sneasel, sneeee!" the sneasel seemed to be afraid, but when Rose walked over and said sorry, as well as telling her about the doctor, her posture changed, and soon enough, she was having a good time, talking with Rose and watching Rose and the doctor build a small cabin.

She was a good pokemon at heart, so she wanted to help them, but because of her leg, she had to wait for it to heal completely.

From time to time, the doctor sprayed some potion on her leg, and sat down with her, talking with her and giving him reassuring smiles. It didn't take long before the cabin was finished, only about 2 weeks or so. Martha, which was the name the doctor gave the sneasel, helped him the second week.

"So, Martha and Rose, should we travel some more?"
​


----------



## Gaja (Oct 5, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Holland Park, Domino City, Sairu*​
After Alex told Thomas about his dream seconds later the Suofreight born trainer slowed down and called Alex to do the same. Somewhat unsure as to why Thomas was slowing down Alex stopped and held his balance on his left foot, while looking back. He looked at Thomas, a silence between the two boys lasting several seconds. Though what came next completely surprised him. Thomas' demeanor changed, as the boy became noticeably more serious and passionate as he looked Alex in the eyes and spoke out loud.

"I can tell... that you're not really confident in sharing your dream... well... Don't be shy like me! If you truly believe in yourself and your dream, then be proud of it and share it with everyone! Let everyone know that you have aspirations in your journey! And most of all, never speak of your dreams with ANY kind of hint or even slight tone of shame! They're your dreams, take pride in them!"

Alex looked back at the guy, his eyes showing that he didn't expect that. I guess he wasn't really comfortable sharing his dream with other people. But what the Saint boy just did for him opened his eyes. Alex looked at his new friend, he didn't know a lot of people with that kind of honesty in them, so when Thomas suggested they move on towards the pokemon center Alex nodded. 

The two boys pedaled their bicycles next to each other for a few seconds before Alex looked to his right at Thomas. "Thank you my friend. Really thank you, " With an honest and pure smile the Benson boy expressed his gratitude for he knew that he didn't need to be shy about his goals and ambitions. That's right, he wanted to become a professor, and study and work along such greats as Professor Pine, Professor Franky and Owen of the Elite 4. So what he did next might kind of surprise Thomas as Alex stood up high on his moving bicycle and yelled out. "I'm going to become a Pokemon Professor!!!"

Screaming out in a loud and passionate voice he proclaimed his dream to the world around him, but most of all he said it for himself. He was proud of his dream actually, and from this day forward he would show it as well. "Hahaha!" He laughed out loud with Thomas by his side, obviously recognizing that both men found a good friend in the other one. Moving through Holland Park they were not rather close to their destination. After leaving the park and passing by the large building that was actually a hotel, owned by none other then Lucas Benson, the two rookie trainers would have about three hundred feet of road between them and their place for the night.


----------



## Kei (Oct 5, 2011)

Sam Maid

*Splat
*
Blood dripped down to the ground, Sam felt herself be taken off guard, and her knees buckled. The fangs of the Houdour dug deeper, his growls were loud in her ear. And soon a slight whimper was coming from Lava, she was worried about her master that was now currently in pain. Sam growled at the pain as she stopped her legs from buckling only to meet the sharp fangs digging deeper.

Sam grit her teeth as she felt her legs take off and soon she was running, but the steam was dying down and soon the three men saw the girl take off with the wounded Houndour and a small Cyndaquil at her heel. 

"Damn you!!! After her!!!" Charely yelled at his partners and soon they released their pokemon

Sam didn't look back to see them but she knew that if she looked that the one second she took would be that one second she could have saved her and the two pokemon. Blood had filled the houndour mouth before he knew that the girl wasn't going to let him go....

"I won't hurt you..." Sam cooed even though she could feel her head getting light, "Don't worry...I'll make sure you get your wounds healed..."

_"Cynda!!!!"_ Lava yelled out causing Sam to stop, they made it to a cliff and below it was a deep pool of lake, and this made Lava panick a bit,_ "Cynda! Cynda cynnnn!!!"_

It small arms waved frantically and this made Sam grit her teeth before taking out her pokeball and returning Lava into her pokeball!

"You served me well Lava, you deserve a nice rest..." she said as she placed the pokeball back into her belt as she looked down at the lake below. She looked at Houndour, "Do you trust me?"

The houndour looked at her for a minute and then grit it teeth, "I will protect you and nothing bad will happen, as long as you trust me I will do everything in your best interest..."

_"Hound..."_ he looked at her for a minute

"Really...So just trust me..." Sam said as she took out a pokeball, soon they both heard the footsteps of the pokemon getting closer, "Hurry!"

Houdour placed it nose on the pokeball and soon it was hers! Sam smiled as she hooked the pokeball on her hips and soon when she turned around she smirked when she saw the men in front of her.

Sam flipped her hair, "I got what I wanted..."

She crossed her hands and flipped them off, "Fuck off bitches!!!" she yelled as she let herself fall backwards and hit the water below


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 5, 2011)

*Yuki...*

Everything happened at once for poor Yuki, it takes a while for things to wiggle into her brain, only when it comes down to events.  Sure, she's an encyclopedia of everything that has to do with pokemon, but events that happen back to back are not her strong suit.  The smokescreen, something about tea...it melded into the same event, someone named Dante, then she was dragged of towards what...the Kitchen?

Yuki shakes her head, ?So what's going on?  Tea...Right?? she stands in the kitchen with the rest of the girls, she sits on the counter, ?Now did the smokescreen mean we were having tea in the basement?  Oh!  I never told you guys about the basement that I found!  During the black hand attack, they stormed the house, it was destroyed...they tied me up, and tossed me to the side, and under the stairs there's a hidden door that was boarded from the inside and stairs.   I hit the door and fell down into the basement, it was an obvious Gabite nest, that hadn't been touched in decades!? she says, flinging her arms up, as a Shuppet with a yellow ribbon  around it's neck floats up from the floor and Yuki pets it.  

?It was dark and they were destroying the place, then I saw a flash of fire and Entei, on his back like a story from when we were kids, rode Nick!  Z followed, seeing me down there, and cut the ropes, by the time I got up there Nick was tying the bandits up.  After the whole incident and the Black hand was destroyed we went exploring, and this little guy was down there, and he's grown a liking to Nick.  The treasure that was in the nest was full of trinkets and statues, as well as a lot of different gems.  Nothing but spinarak down there in terms of non ghost pokemon.? She says very seriously, ?But something that broke my heart was that I saw two skeletons down there.  It looked like a Man and a Herdier.  They were sitting in the far corner, we buried them side by side out underneath the big Oak tree.? she says, sighing.

?So what's been up with you guys?? she says, looking at the other girls after finishing her story.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 5, 2011)

*Tsuna*

A green dragon with red wings was flying through the sky at a great speed, apparently it was in a hurry. Sitting on the pokemon, a thoughtful Tsunayoshi trying to figure out what to say, he just haven?t seen anyone of the gang in like two years, not that he neded to give an excuse but still he was thinking about it."It?s not like I can arrive and just say "Hello, i want some cake", right?"he asked more to himself than anything but Salamence answered with some growls basically saying that it was not a good idea.

While still lost in thought, they were already flying above Domino city. Home to the Domino department store inside Domino Tower and a private reserve owned by the richest man in the city where Dragon pokemon live. 

Taking a look down he thought that it would be good to try and get permission to enter that reserve and see the dragon pokemon in there."Oh, wait. we are already in Domino city, so that sanctuary thing should be ahead. Let?s go Salamence we are near of the place"he said. The green dragon pokemon just let out a light roar and sped up. 

Minutes passed before he looked down again just to see no trace yet of the place"Where can it be? By what Simon said, it should be around here"he said calmly and then his eyes spotted what he was looking for"Salamence, it?s there man. the Sanctuary is down there!"he said raising his voice a little for Salamence to hear him clearly. Suddenly, the dragon pokemon began flying a dive into the sanctuary at great speed"Oi, at this speed..."he said but before he could say anything else, they were just so close to the ground that he just closed his eyes waiting for the crash.

For his surprise, Salamence was able to gain stability easily, starting to land  slowly and carefully in front of the building inside the Sanctuary. Tsuna just smiled in his insides, he underestimated his own pokemon a little. Getting off of Salamence and patting him"Gyaaoohhh"the Dragon pokemon let out a cry, probably calling the attention of the people inside."I wonder if the others have arrived already?...Wait don?t tell me that I?m the last one and everything already finished"-_-he said to himself hoping not to be right in that last thought.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Pok?mon Sanctuary, Present Day]​*​
It was all slightly confusing as they sat at the picnic table. First they arrived then the theatrics with the pyro and loud music.  “Aye, ye can say thit.” William replies to Simon’s earlier question about him being a little taller. CB walked off as the small group talked amongst themselves. The enticing smell of the apples that hung in the nearby trees too appealing to pass up at any rate.  “Seems thit this wee parteh b’ gettin’ bigger b’ th’ moment. And who might ye b’?” William asks turning his attention to the flashy man with the microphone in hand,  “And might I add, th’ smokescreen was ah wee bit tae much, ye almost made me ‘ave tae wash meh bike.” William states, slightly annoyed. But the other fellow was cut off as the roar of a Salamence.  “Ah, thit must b’ Tsuna…” William states, sweat dropping.   

Meanwhile in the kitchen ~~

 “Honey? Honey…… honey, honey. HONEY!” Amy states repetitively as he tore through the cupboards.  “You cannot have Honey Tea without HONEY!” she yells in her frantic search. She however pauses when Yuki finishes her story, or what Amy hoped was supposed to be a story.  “Maybe I’ve hung around Will too long, but did anyone else not understand that?” She asks, a very confused look setting about her features.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 5, 2011)

*Yuki...*

Yuki stares at Amy for a moment, “Oh!  Nicky~!  Where did we put the Honey?” Yuki yells sweetly towards where she knew Zeke and Nick would be.

“In the cupboard directly to the right of the refrigerator behind the Garlic powder.” Nick replies, as then Zeke starts talking again.

“Thanks!  Oh, that's why you couldn't find it...” Yuki steps back down to the floor and grabs the Honey out of the cupboard behind her, hopping back to her spot.

*Lul...*

The blonde girl stares down at the page, scratching her head at the questions.

_Question 1: When a pok?mon is hurt, mention three things you should do.

Answer: First would be to assess the situation, if a broken leg, it would be best to put in a splint until I could get to a pokemon center or simmilar.  Sick would be to get it to drink a lot of water and rest.  Scratched, pokemon safe salve, then rest, same with bruises.  [Goes on four paragraph long rambling answer for what to do]

Question 2: What is the three "L" in pok?mon care?

Answer 1: Leave, Lose and List
Answer 2: Love, Learn and Never Leave [Circles]
Answer 3: Lala, Lulu and Lele

Question 3: What is your best experience with pok?mon?

Answer: Best experience would be the Mr Mime that took care of me for the last eight years.  It was my mother's and she has been very sick, and the pokemon took care of my mother and me.  He was always like a big brother to me.  So once I got Klutz I decided to take care of him and any pokemon I got, just like the Mr Mime._

“Done!” Lul shouts, flinging the paper in the air.


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2011)

*Proud of Our Dreams
Arriving at the Pokemon Center









​*
As Alex stood up on his bike and shouted his dream to the world, Thomas grew even more confident in his new friend. Obviously, by now any real form of anxiety or timidity he'd had towards Alex was now gone. They continued their bike ride as Alex lowered himself back onto his bike, as not to crash into someone. Holland Park was coming to an end now, and the hotel Alex had mentioned before was nearing. Good thing, too, it was getting darker by the minute.

Thomas and Alex didn't really continue their conversation for the moment as the boys locked their respective bikes to a nearby bike rack, something all Pokemon Centers had for resting travelers. Thomas looked up at Alex and remember something important he'd promised an important someone before leaving Suofreight. He had to call his mom.

"Hey, Alex, I'll see you inside! I gotta use one of their phones to call my mom and tell her how I'm doing!" Thomas explained cheerfully, dashing inside through the automatic doors before Alex.

Once inside, Thomas felt a lot better. The Pokemon Center was spacious and well-lit, and not too many people were up and about at this hour. Most of them had either headed off to their rooms, gone out for dinner, or just headed home. But, although Thomas wanted to marvel at the prestigious center a little longer, he had to hurry and call his mother. The center in Suofreight just wasn't this advanced.

Thomas walked swiftly over to the familiar green video-phones and quickly picked up the receiver and punched in the number he had memorized so well. His mom made him before he headed out. The screen fuzzed to life and buzzed and hummed, the image of a phone appearing as the machine rang. Suddenly, an excited, brunette woman appeared on the screen, holding the phone to her head with both hands excitedly, almost as if she was afraid it would fall and break if she didn't caress it carefully.

"Oh my Thomas!!! How are you? Mommy's been so lonely!" Thomas's mom nearly shouted into the phone. Despite Thomas being timid and shy, his mom had always been an eccentric woman. What really caught Thomas's attention was the small, round teal-ish pokemon behind her that seemed to be doing dishes and random house work.

"Ummm... Mom... why is there a pokemon cleaning the house?" Thomas asked in a slightly awkward tone, pointing just to the left of his mom's head. "OH! This little guy is Golett!" she exclaimed excitedly, "The local Gym Leader, Mirage, heard you'd left on your journey... he really isn't fond of your timid side, but he likes the strength you show with that fiery passion for battle... but anyway, he told me I could have this Golett to keep me company while you were gone on your journey... he really is a nice guy at heart!"

Thomas just stood there, remembering the few times he'd met Mirage, the Ghost Gym Leader of Suofreight... The man was always gloomy and had a depressing aura about him. He, most of all, always brought out Thomas's timidness, save for the one time they had a battle when Thomas and Duskull had just met. Thomas was beaten down quite swiftly, but Mirage took a liking to the boy's heated passion for pokemon battles. Something about him possibly having the strength somewhere inside him to achieve his dreams? Oh well.

"Well anyway, I met a young boy earlier who seemed rather effeminate here in Domino City, and had a pokemon battle with my new friend, Alex Benson... I also caught an Elekid and a mischievous Magby!" Thoas started talking fast and getting hyped up, mentioning all the interesting things he'd seen and done so far, up until his mom interrupted him when he mentioned the upcoming competition seven days from now.

"Oh? A tournament with the Elite 4 and all the Gym Leaders attending?" Thomas's mother paused to think for a second, "I know! I'll come and support you! I'm sure Mirage will let me accompany him!" Thomas had looked up to mirage for a long while, ever since he beat him in that battle and told him he had the strength within him to fulfill his dreams... maybe. because of this, Thomas would sometimes hang around in the Gym, usually getting lost. Thus his mom would have to come find him and therefore she knew Mirage pretty well. Well enough to call him a family friend, at least.

"That's great mom! I'd love to see you and Golett here!" Thomas was happy to hear that he might get to say hello to his mother in person once more in about a week. At the mention of his name, the young Golett piped up to the screen, as if trying to say hello to Thomas with what looked like a smile. Thomas smiled back before resuming his words. "Well, I've got to go get settled into a room with Alex... love you mom, bye!"

His mother also gave her good byes and said she'd love to meet Alex when she came for the competition. Thomas hung up and went to resume his time with Alex.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 5, 2011)

*Medicine and a Tournament!*

As the trio finally made it to the car it was obvious that all three of them where exhausted and hurt. Rex let go of Nomz and began using his car for support and then opened the door and leaning over unlocked the passenger door. Nomz set down Dood and then crawled in himself and then just ceased to move, instantly gone into a world of slumber and dreams. Rex turned his head to his sleeping companions, one was wounded and needed medical care and the other was exhausted and just needed rest, his first priority was to get to Sparkfoam City and a Pok?mon center. But for now, that could wait. Right now what he needed was sleep.

"Wah!" Rex threw himself forward, he had fallen asleep, and now awoke in a startled rush. Nomz, who had just woken up himself turned his head to face Rex and then lifted his arm and pointed at the keys in the ignition. Rex looked back at him and then realized what he meant, drive. Quickly his right hand shot to the keys and then over to Dood, feeling his pulse. Still beating, slowly, but still beating he knew that time was of the essence. 

_RRRGGHHH_

The engines roared with life as Rex slammed down the pedal and flew forward toward civilization, toward help. He never let his foot up, pushing farther and farther down until it would go no more. Then he looked over at Nomz who stared at him with a look of concern for his almost fallen companion. Rex looked back forward and threw his foot down even harder, pushing the limits of his car. It was all meaningless if Dood where to pass away, not his car, not even his life would be relevant to him anymore. It would just be meaningless an infallible void that plagued and damned him for the rest of his days, and he wasn't about ready to let this happen.

The car hurtled through the fields and slowly began to enter a more industrial area, small buildings began dotting the landscape and windmills could be seen. Soon these turned into paved streets and lamps and before long sidewalks and homes could be seen, he was close. Approaching the downtown area and the Pok?mon center people began watching from the sidelines as the car roared through the city without really giving a shit as to it's surroundings. 

_ERRRGH_

The car came with a blazing stop right in front of the Pok?mon center, instantly nurses came out hauling stretchers and Chanseys began to look over Nomz. They had heard the news of the frantic car and now it was parked in front of their building, it was obvious of the urgency of the situation. Rex himself slowly lifted himself out of the car and then shrugging off all the offers of being drove to a hospital he brought himself through the sliding doors inside the building to watch his Pok?mon.

"I'll be here for you! Forever!"


----------



## Eternity (Oct 5, 2011)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Lul...*
> 
> The blonde girl stares down at the page, scratching her head at the questions.
> 
> ...



Mira Yushitu
Study & Love​
Taking the paper gracefully from midair, she scanned the answers, smiling wholeheartly towards Lul. "Good enough for me!" she said with a happy tone. "Now, could you please walk into the playpen and interact with the three eevees? You see, eevees are one of the most careful pokemon from our most popular pokemon. They have a great sense of people, knowing if you are a good person by just being near you."

Mira had to do this, but she already knew that Lul was a very good person, and followed through with the test only for the study it involved. Like with pokemon, Mira loved watching the interactions, quirks and reaction of humans as well. And Lul was shy, but very loving and caring. She also noticed that she would suddenly do things that would otherwise be deemed inapropriate.

As Lul walked, slowly and carefully, into the playpen, the three eevees ran up to her at once, even trying to jump up on her, only to fall back and shake their head bewildered before running back and forth a few times and trying the same again.

"They seem to really love you." Mira said, smiling sweetly at Lul while supporting her head with her hand, with her elbow on the playpen wall.

"Feel free to play some more with them before you make your choice. Do you want something to drink? I make a killer smoothie!" she said jokingly, getting a small nod from Lul, who was now very busy with the small eevees.

Inside, in the kitchen, Kia and Kio had already started eating from their bowls, located on the counter. "Eeeebeeee!" Kio said with his muzzle filled to the brim. Mira had to laugh, patting him on his head before walking over the the fridge, taking out some fruits, some icecream and milk. "Eat small Kio, how many times do I have to say it." she laughed.

Next to a rather high tech looking puffin maker was the mixer. Fruits, icecream and milk was poured into it and set on max for a minute.

She then walked over to her two eevees, laying her head on the counter, stroking Kia, before walking out again. 

"So, have you found a eevee you want to adopt?"


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 5, 2011)

*Medicine and a Tournament II!*


"So sir you said you fell asleep? You do know that that your Cyndaquil could of died."

"Yes I fell asleep and I had a damned good reason to, a tree fell on me! God damn leave me alone! As the nurses questioned Rex more and more he grew angry, they where telling him that from his foolish actions his Cyndaquil could of died. Apparently the blows inflicted on Cyndaquil where more intensive then Rex though, earlier on he was hit with some sort of barrage of water attacks which left him susceptible to the tackle that was witnessed. As of right now Dood was sitting hooked up to a multiple of machines. Due to him not having a poke ball it was harder for them to heal him, of course it could be done however the injuries inflicted would leave him tied up for at least a few days.

While Dood was being healed so was Nomz, his injury's where much less severe due to the fact he had such a bulky and sturdy exterior. He was less susceptible to pain. Now he sat simply being patched up over in the corner of the room while eating from a bag of poke blocks. His head bobbed up and down as he devoured the tasty snack provided by the center and he was mystified by the selection of treats, he was more or less in heaven. 

Rex sighed and then decided to talk to the nurse, with a hefty sigh he began speaking.

"How is Nomz?" The nurse raised a questionable eyebrow at the question, her knowledge of the nicknames of his Pok?mon was inexistent. "Nomz sir?" Rex looked over to the corner and then pointed at the feasting Munchlax. The nurse nodded and let out a sign of understanding. "Oh! Him! Sir he is doing great, should be able to return to physical activity by tomorrow. Once again sir I must ask, will you please go see a docto-" 

"No! I will not be leaving until I see Dood! I will not be leaving until the little flame on his back is sleeping in my car!" With a look of disgust and hate he marched over and took a seat on the other side of the room closer to the nurses inspecting Nomz. The nurse he just told off rolled her eyes and then went into the back room. Rex sat there and began examining the room and that was when he saw it, a tournament flier.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 5, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Pokemon Center, Domino City, Sairu*​
When the two trainers reached the Pokemon Center it was already fully dark outside. Alex watched as Thomas locked his bike and went inside to phone his parents. "Ok I'll see ya inside." Seeing the electronic doors close after his friend Alex locked hi bike as well, and slowly took his backpack of the back of his bike. Checking if the bicycles were properly locked Alex was about to head inside, though in the corner of his eye he though he saw something. "Hm?"

He turned to his left and focused on the area next to the Pokemon Center, there was something, something was moving. Walking away from the building door the cream haired boy walked closer to the sound. He was rather curious as to what it was, but he remained cautious. Maybe a Houndour was there, and he didn't want to provoke it and get bitten. His heart seemed to beat a little faster as his curious eyes settled on the figure moving in the dark. "A... Nincada...?"

Kinda anti climatic, but still a pokemon which Alex saw for the first time in person. Pointing his pokedex at the little guy Alex confirmed it. Though the pokemon didn't seem all that interested in spending time with Alex, it seemed to be going somewhere. Alex slowly made steps behind it, his curiosity wanting to know where he was going. This little chase went on for a bit, until finally Nincada walked up to a tree, started climbing it and went to sleep. Alex sighted, another anti climatic  move.  But looking at the pokemon closer he kinda liked it, a bug pokemon who seemed to have a strong defense. Maybe he should try and catch it...

That sounded like a good idea, and he knew just the pokemon for the job. Taking a pokeball in to his hand Alex pressed the large white button, and the ball quickly grew in size. "Go Mudkip!" Tossing the ball in to the air a mass of white energy was released, and quickly formed a small blue pokeon on the grassy ground. "Alright Nincada we're here gonna catch you! Get ready Mudkip." In a jolly tone the water pokemon replied. "Kip."

And as Mudkip got fired up to fight despite its lazy and relaxed nature Nincada seemed to wake up and spot his two opponents. A young human and a blue pokemon. The Nincada looked at them from the tree as Alex assessed the situation. He needed to weaken it enough so that he could catch it. But first he needed to get it down. Pointing at the tree up ahead he issued the first attack. "Mudkip Mud-Slap!" Mudkip got fired up and jumped forward, grabbing a ball of mud and throwing it directly in to Nincada's face.

The bug pokemon didn't like that one bit, obviously getting a bit angry and suffering some damage from the attack. So to show the little Mudkip what was up he  jumped from the tree down to the ground in front of Alex and Mudkip. "Nincaaa." Alex liked the spirit of this guy, he was showing some guts in coming down and fighting face to face. Growl Mudkip! Alex could see that Nincada was getting ready for an attack so he issued the next attack, which Mudkip executed. Lowering his head and staring Nincada directly in the eyes the water pokemon released a low growl. Nincada winced at this, somewhat startled but a moment later attacked none the less using scratch.

Mudkip got hit twice as the two separated. Alex needed to use Mudkip''s power, apparently Mudkip and his evolutionary line were strong as hell. "Attack with Tackle!" Nincada seemed to almost smile as it body shinned in the darkness, it was used to people attacking it directly. Alex saw that Nincada did something, but what happened next was Mudkip hitting the bug and ground type pokemon head on and separating from it. The area which Mudkip hit Nincada with turned red, and a single tear was released by the water pokemon. "Mud..." It was such an obvious 'Owchie' that Alex could feel the pain as well. Looking at Nincada he could see that the bug was feeling pretty good about himself right about now.

"We'll whip that smirk of your face, right Mudkip?" Mudkip touched the area where it was hit and kinda agreed with Alex by nodding. It would avoid another one of those if possible. Alex picked up on this and thought about the situation. He wouldn't send Mudkip in to another one of those. But what could he do as long as Nincada kept up the harden...

A smile appeared on his face as he thought of something, pointing quickly at Nincada and yelling in a confident tone. "Mudkip use Mud-Slap." The water pokemon gladly did so and attacked, landing another good hit directly to Nincada's face. "Cada!" Nincada couldn't see quite well and its body suddenly lost its shininess. This was their chance. "Now Mudkip use tackle again! Full power!" The little guy jumped forward and attacked the unaware Nincada like there was no tomorrow, landing a strong Tackle and sending the entire Nincada slamming in to a tree. The bug pokemon hit the tree with quite some power, and then fell to the ground, spirals in its eyes.

Mudkip flexed his muscles as Alex quickly threw a pokeball at Nincada. The red and white ball hit Nincada's body and sucked the pokemon inside. The ball shook as Nincada tried to fight it of but after three shakes a loud *PING* noise announced that Alex had now made his first real catch. "Yaaay! We did it buddy!" Alex told Mudkip who was being proud of his tackle. He could tackle a Gyarados probably, or so he though at least.

Alex took the pokeball with Nincada in it and returned Mudkip. "You were awesome buddy, thank you." Mudkip replied to him before returning, saying to not mention it in its own language. Looking at his newest pokeball Alex walked back towards the entrance to the building.

The door opened and Alex walked inside, his backpack over his shoulder as he spotted Thomas hanging up the phone, so he walked over to him. "Hey buddy. I just caught a Nincada outside." Alex said smiling and showing Thomas the pokeball with his newest pokemon inside. His first real catch, and a new member to his small team.


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2011)

*How Long Was I on the Phone?!
Arriving at the Pokemon Center









​*
As Thomas hung the phone up over the padded buttons, his friend, Alex, walked hurriedly in through the sliding doors, an excited look painted across his face. He looked a little rustled up and he seemed slightly more tired than he had when they'd gotten there. What the hell could have gone on in that short amount of time. Alex just exclaimed that he'd caught a new pokemon, a Nincada!

"The hell? How long was I... um... uh... whatever... Congrats, Alex!" Thomas trying to get himself caught up in his buddy's excitement although still wondering exactly how long that phone call could have lasted. The thought just seemed to leave Thomas's mind eventually, as the two boys nodded to each other in agreement that this was quite the achievement. This meant that Alex now had the same number of pokemon as Thomas did. That number, of course, being three.

"Well, I'm sure your pokemon are as tired as mine are, so let's get them to Nurse Joy so she can take care of them!" Thomas suggested, bringing Alex with him over to the long counter that separated Nurse Joy from all of the weary trainers. The desk was covered in interesting looking pamphlets and magazines about pokemon for interested trainers to read and look over, or even take one or two, while their pokemon were being looked at.

Behind the counter was a door, obviously leading to the back where they took care of pokemon that needed nightly assistance, a large machine meant for quickly healing weary pokemon whilst still in their pokeballs, and an array of computers and fancy technology that blinked and beeped different colors and noises. A Television hung up in the corner on the edge of the upper floors for people to watch. It had been turned off, however, to save energy as not many people came to hang around in the lobby this late at night. Pokemon Centers also came with a Pokemart inside, but this one was already closed and the clerks had gone home.

The second level was lined with doors leading to either rooms or hallways with more rooms. Being in the center of the biggest city in Sairu, and near Kaiba Corp, which also contained Kaiba's Gym, the center usually had to accommodate quite a few trainers at once. As Thomas and Alex looked around them a bit, a beautiful young lady with bright pink hair walked out of the sliding doors that led to the healing centers in the back. She was dressed in a lovely pink dress with a standard apron draped over it, tied in a bow in the back. To top it off, a nurse's cap with a red cross sat upon her luscious hair.

"How may I help you tonight boys?" Nurse Joy asked with a voice as sweet as honey. Two pink pokemon, a Chansey and an Audino followed suit behind her, both with their own little nurse hats. It was kinda cute to be honest. "Would you like me to heal your pokemon?"

"Yes please," Thomas said almost in a whisper as he and Alex handed her their pokeballs and she handed them to Audino, who took them to the large machine behind them. Usually they'd do them separately, but since Thomas and Alex both had 3 pokemon, they just did it all at once to save time. "You seem shy... don't be! You're welcome here!" Nurse Joy spoke invitingly directly to Thomas.

"Thanks!" Thomas exclaimed, liking this Nurse already. not that he didn't like the Nurse Joy in Suofreight, but he didn't see much of her since he and Duskull didn't really do much battling. Soon the machine was done with the familiar beep-boop-beep and Audino brought back their pokeballs on a tray. Thomas and Alex grabbed their respective Pokemon, Thomas letting Duskull back out. Duskull stretched his arms, not really enjoying the cramped pokeball, but definitely feeling much better after the long nap.

"We need a room to stay the night in... how much is it?" Thomas asked, almost afraid of the answer. "Oh no, we let Pokemon Trainers stay here overnight for free, silly!" Nurse Joy exclaimed. Thomas's face brightened as he looked back to Alex. Although, from what Thomas knew about him, Alex probably could have paid for a room, easy.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 5, 2011)

*Simon Benson
Sairu Pokemon Sanctuary, Sairu*​
Taking a seat near the entrance to the main building Simon and William kinda began talking as a new guy showed up. Simon didn't mind one more guest, and he assumed Yuki didn't either. But what he did mind, kind of, was the new guy using smokescreen near his bike. And Will seemed to have the same idea, neither of the two young men appreciated it. Though as Kiya drew the new guy away another familiar face showed up, Tsuna. Smiling as the large Salamence landed smoothly Simon agreed with Will's guess. "Yeah that's probably him."

Looking at Marowak munching on an apple nearby Simon figured that he too could let his pokemon breathe the fresh air and enjoy the company of the other pokemon. Taking out five pokeballs Simon released Charizard, Gengar, Alakazam, Haxorus and Pidgeot. He kept pokeball #6 to himself. Letting Gyarados out among so many new faces, with his violent temper? Probably not the best idea. The massive prehistoric pokemon was quite similar to Will's Blastoise in that regard.

But five strong and fully evolved pokemon just touched the Sanctuary grounds. Charizard, the leader of Simon's team roared out and called his buddies over, Dragonite and Blaziken to the roof. Charizard and Pidgeot went there right away as a matter of fact, as a single swing of their mighty wings brought them to the customized roof which was adapted for flying pokemon to land and spend time on. Alakazam and Gengar walked in a random direction, Arcanine joining them as they no doubt were planning on pulling some pranks. Meanwhile Haxorus walked over to where Marowak was. Taking a mighty seat next to the bone club wielding pokemon he too grabbed an apple and ate it in one go.

Charizard was soon greeted by Dragonite and Flygon on the roof as Pidgeot looked around and wondered if it should go for a spin around these skies. Simon noticed this and remembered that his Pidgeotto and Will's Aerodactyl used to be quite fond of one another for whatever reason. Maybe it was their mutual passion for flying. "Will why don't you let _some_ of your pokemon enjoy this place as well?" And by some Simon obviously indicated that he meant Bulkhead should stay inside, much like his Gyarados. Regardless of what Will would answer the blond trainer waved to Tsuna seconds later and called him over. "Hey Tsuna! Come on we're waiting!"

Simon was feeling rather happy about this development, some good friends had gathered, people he shared many adventures together. And an event that he would remember for the rest of his life. William, Rin, Tsuna, Yuki, Owen, Amelia. Even Irving and uncle Benny he considered comrades and people he could call at any time. Ok maybe not uncle Benny since that guy moved somewhere but still. So enjoying a day like this, with the people who were so close to you Simon really appreciated.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 5, 2011)

*Tsuna*

Tsuna smiled at the call of Simon, it had been a while since he saw his friends and what would be best than in a beautiful and peaceful day like that one? His appearance was a little more mature, and certainly he was taller than before. He was wearing a black suit, black shoes and a white shirt without a tie, giving him a slightly messy but cool appearance. As for Salamence, he grew a lot since he was a Shelgon, not being a giant pokemon but certainly was notoriously bigger than the Salamence people is used to see around.

Walking over Simon and Will, he saw how the pokemon of Benson gathered and the guy was telling Will to let his pokemon out."Heheh. Sorry for being late, I just, well you know...We got lost, the last thing I knew was that i was asking for directions at Cirus Falls"he explained ashamed of himself, not that he could be blamed, why haven?t someone placed a big compass in the sky yet? 

Watching around he noticed that the Sanctuary was a very awesome place, specially for pokemon, so the only thing he could do was to let them out to take some fresh air and pass a good day with other pokemon. Taking four pokeball from the six that were in his belt, he called out all of the pokemon he had currently with him. One by one his friends were appearing; the first was Blaze, clearly more serious and apparently more powerful than what he used to be, the fire pokemon immediately greeted the trainers. Then it came Luxray which appeared with a nice roar, from all of his pokemon the one which presence was the most intimidating, probably some people would actually doubt that it was the pokemon of a trainer.

Next to come was Toto, the Croconaw, one of the laziest pokemon someone would ever see. And finally Breaker, an hyperactive Golett that tends to get in troubles. Tsuna giggled a little when Breaker suddenly went running towards Simon and Will and started to inspect them curiously just before getting away and starting to run all over the place. Tsuna just looked at Salamance and Luxray with a smile as both pokemon sighed and then started to walk slowly behind Breaker, they were his caretakers.

"He is very healthy don?t  you think?"he asked going towards the entrance to the main building and took a seat next to Will" Seems that nothing big has happened in these two years" he stated kinda relaxed.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 6, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Pokemon Center, Domino City, Sairu*​
Walking in to the building, Alex shared his newest pokemon with Thomas. Rightfully so the Saint boy was a bit taken aback by it, for the simple reason all this happened while he was on the phone. So he had to wonder just how long he took. But moving any such thoughts beside him the two trainers moved to the main desk, where they were eventually greeted by Nurse Joy. The room around them was well decorated, but Alex didn't get to see all the details as he moved a couple of the magazines offered just to see what was there.

But back to Joy. A beautiful super nice nurse who offered to heal their pokemon. Alex nodded right after Thomas and took out all his pokemon, Mudkip, Yanma and as of now Nincada. The smiling Audino took all their pokemon and got right to it, which was nice of it, since neither Thomas or Alex would have to wait, regardless whether they would sleep in the pokemon center. In the mean time Nurse Joy quickly caught on that Thomas was a shy boy to which Alex only smiled. He wouldn't say anything to further embarrass his friend. Though he seemed to take a liking towards the pretty looking nurse. Oh Thomas, you sly devil you.

"Oh done already?" Alex said somewhat surprised as Audino brought all their pokemon back. Nurse Joy nodded before correcting Thomas on how much a room would cost for the night. Alex took his pokeballs and looked at Alex, and then at Nurse Joy obviously prepared to pay without any real second thought. So leaving the credit card he had on him Alex took his backpack over his shoulder once again and smiled politely at the pretty nurse. "Thank you for our pokemon. We're here for the upcoming Tournament at the Coliseum Arena so we'll be staying here for a little bit." Nurse joined smiled innocently and added. "Well the tournament starts in seven days, so you're welcome to stay. Audino, Chansey and I always like having guests." The Benson boy nodded as he turned towards Thomas, as Thomas was the one who had the room key.

"Let's go to the room, we got a busy day ahead of us tomorrow." And by busy Alex meant signing up for the tournament, which of by the way could be done at this very pokemon center as well as the office at the arena where the event would take place. But more importantly though the cream haired trainer wanted to train and prepare.


----------



## Franky (Oct 6, 2011)

*A Good Night's Rest
Never Hurts to Plan Ahead​*
Thomas looked to Alex as he suggested that they head off to the room. Alex almost seemed to be thinking something about the way Thomas was acting around nurse Joy, but that didn't really hold much relevance to what they were doing at the moment. Thomas was tired, and he assumed his partner was, too. So with that, he yawned and gestured Alex to follow him, looking down at the card to see what their room number was. A07.

"Oh hey, it's right here!" Thomas exclaimed as they reached the top of the stairs only to be confronted instantly with room A07. Thomas swiped the card, it taking a few times as it always did with hotel rooms, and the door slid open. "Wow that's fancy..."

The two boys walked into the room, Thomas more surprised by the accommodations than Alex, by far. The room was even bigger than his own back home, it was more like a living room than a bedroom. Thomas was amazed by all the space they had, and that wasn't even accounting for the bunk bed in the corner. Thomas would've had a battle in here if he didn't know better.

"So before we go to bed, how about we try to plan out what we're going to do tomorrow?" Thomas suggested as he continued to marvel over the size of the room, "First off, you and I both noticed how cute nurse jo- I mean! We both noticed the sign-up sheet on the desk outside!!" Thomas turned bright red, putting his hand up almost as defense against his own loud mouth.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 6, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Pokemon Center, Domino City, Sairu*​
Walking up the stairs after Thomas Alex waved goodbye to Nurse Joy. She was cute. But as they went up a flight of stairs Alex's mind set went from cute nurse to his new room. Thomas opened the door on his third attempt and Alex walked inside. He might have had money but he certainly wasn't stuck up about it. The room was clean and spacious, with a bunk bed, a desk and a closet along with a bathroom. That was exactly what they needed for the next few days. "It's perfect."

There would be no distraction for them in here. This was their base of preparations for the next week. Dropping his backpack on the ground Alex walked over to the table and put his pokeballs on it, so he always knew where they were. Putting his wallet, pokedex and room card Alex heard Thomas ask about their plan for tomorrow. "Hmmm" Alex thought about it for a few seconds when Thomas continued sharing his thoughts.

"Nurse Joy? She's really cute." Alex confirmed mater of factly, just so it was in the open. The cream haired trainer found her cute, what was there not to like. But something that his dad always used to say was that he needed an amazon in his life. Whatever the hell that meant. "But yeah I saw the sign up desk too, so we don't have to go to the arena which is awesome since it'll save us time and we can begin our preparations right away. I was thinking we go to Holland Park and train there. There's a lot less people there, and we have a lot of space to use. Then if it doesn't work out the first day I know where we can go to have a lot of space to ourselves." 

Alex figured that if Holland park wasn't the right place to train he'd just use one of the properties his family owned, or simply the garden behind his mansion. Yeah there was a lot of space there, but he kind of wanted to do this on his own and not use up the help of his family. So he stopped talking and waited for a reply, after which both trainers should probably get some rest.


----------



## Franky (Oct 6, 2011)

*A Good Night's Rest
Planning Ahead*​
Thomas looked to Alex as he placed is pokeballs on the table and explained what they would be doing the next day. Training. Made sense to Thomas, they needed as much of it as they could get before the big competition, especially if Thomas wanted to impress his mother, Mirage, and those boys that looked up to him from the park that day.

"Mind if i take bottom bunk? Duskull likes dark spaces and he likes to sleep outside of his pokeball... he actually hates that my bed at home is right next to the window!" Thomas explained, accompanied by a light laugh. Without waiting for an answer, feeling his reason was adequate, Thomas jumped into the bed. Comfortable, as to be expected.

"Yeah..." Thomas started with a yawn as Duskull floated into the bed next to him, "I think I'm gonna get some sleep... we'll train... in the morning... oh!" Thomas almost drifted to sleep, but he realized this was the first night he'd been sleeping in a real bed since he'd acquired his new friends.

Reaching into his bag which he'd laid on the floor next to the bed, he whipped out two pokeballs and hit the small white button on each, releasing Elekid and Magby into the open. The two pokemon were overjoyed at the obvious gesture and quickly scrambled into the bed and got comfortable.

"Night... Alex..." Thomas drifted off to sleep, Duskull to his left, Elekid on his right with Magby next to his waste on the same side. Thomas didn't mind that he'd fallen asleep in the same clothes he'd been in all day, he was tired and the day had been long. Thomas was in a deep sleep before long, dreaming about what would happen if _he_ were to win the competition.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 6, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Pokemon Center, Domino City, Sairu*​
Agreeing on what they would do pretty quickly the topic was changed to who gets which bed, as Thomas wanted the bottom bunk. Alex looked at him and Duskull, a smile on his face at how close the two were. Nodding he confirmed it obviously, why would he mind. "Of course, go for it. I'll go and wash up. I like to be on top anyways..."

Taking his backpack with him Alex figured that leaving his pokemon in their pokeballs would be good so they got a good night sleep. He didn't want six pokemon filling up the room like that, so he'd let some of them sleep in the open some time in the near future. Walking inside he took his expensive clothes of and jumped into his pajamas, washing his teeth and face before walking back inside the room. Thomas was already fest asleep as were all of his pokemon around him. Alex smiled and shut the bathroom light of, dropping his backpack and clothes on the desk chair. Claiming the top bunk he too fell asleep in a matter of minutes.

He felt good about what he was doing, going out on his own, chasing his dreams and going to adventure was the best thing he could have done. With those thoughts the cream haired boy fell asleep too. It had been an awesome day.

~ *The next morning - Outside the Pokemon Center* ~​
Already dressed in his standard attire Alex was waiting on Thomas in front of the building that was the Pokemon Center. He had his pokemon on him and was ready to start training. They both woke up at around the same time, got dressed and had breakfast at the cafeteria, as did their pokemon. And now it was time for morning training, their destination was Holland Park. They just had to get on their bikes and go there.

Everyone was re-energized and ready to sweat a little for the upcoming competition. Alex remembered walking out of the building and Joy telling him to have fun, and him replying that he would. Wait a minute, was Thomas late because he was flirting with Nurse Joy already? That's gotta be it, right? Regardless Alex was ready and waited, holding his bicycle. Today was gonna be a good day. "There you are. Let's go!"


----------



## Franky (Oct 6, 2011)

*Morning Drills
Practice Makes Perfect​*
Thomas rushed out of the center behind Alex with a bright smile and what seemed like a wonderful outlook on life, a piece of paper hurriedly stuffed into his back pocket. He looked at Alex who had been patiently waiting and instantly felt bad. "Sorry Alex I just... had some business to attend to..." Trying to distract Alex's attention from the paper he'd just pushed deeper into his pants.

"We'd better get going, before I waste anymore of our time!" Thomas suggested, laughing a little. The two boys were off in a matter of seconds, bicycling down the side walk towards the nearby Holland Park. It was still early, so the number of people out and about was still at a level where they could freely ride without worrying.

The smells and sounds of the morning were filling the air around them as they neared the park entrance. Birds were chirping, the sweet smell of morning dew on the patches of grass, and the light morning breeze that slightly chilled them. This may have been a city, but it was certainly in tune with nature, to an incredible extent. Thomas was just realizing how amazing this city was in all of its splendor.

Soon though they came to the gates where they locked up their bikes routinely and let out all of their pokemon onto the short, damp grass. The pokemon were all delighted to be out and about on such a fine day as this. Elekid stretched, Magby breathed a little fire to get herself going, and Duskull, who had already been out as always, floated happily awaiting the orders for his training.

"Ok! I've got it! Elekid, you still need to practice your Thunder Punch, so why don't you go over there hit up on that tree and see how many times you can successfully use it, and then keep practicing!" Thomas commanded, immediately taking a skilled leave of his pokemon and leaving Alex to start off his own, "Duskull, you need to improve your speed, so you and I are going to run laps around the park! Magby, since you're a fire pokemon, running should also be good for you, as the breathing should toughen up your lungs! More breath means more fire! We'll regroup and change to a different exercise after 10 laps around the park! Ready? Let's do it!"

Thomas shouted excitedly, and his pokemon felt it, too. Duskull, Magby, and Thomas took off around the park at a pace that would challenge Duskull but not leave him behind. Elekid went off on his own towards a group of trees, electricity already gathering in his small fists. All of Thomas's pokemon had utter respect and care for their trainer, and trusted that what they were doing would improve their physical abilities. Not only were they all getting a good warm-up, but they were all smiling while doing it.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 6, 2011)

*Levi Spyker
Voyage to the new land!*​
A bright light shinning straight in Levi's eyes, as he continues to lave them closed trying to ignor what it is, the echoing sound of a grunting noise begins to ring through his ears, it gets to the point where he has no choice but to wake himself up, "For gods sake will you stop that" Levi yells, he then notices that it was just his Snover, scurrying around on the floor, they are on the top deck of a cruise ship, Levi laying on the sun bed by the pool with the bright sun shinning down on him, he smirks before laying back down and closing his eyes again, Snover continues to grunt, and it gets to the point where Levi cant relax again, so he decides that its time to get up, as he grabs his things from around the bed, he gets his sunnies, sunscreen, towel, and magazine, he reaches for his Pokeball belt however realises he left it in his room, meaning he cant return snover.

"Hmm just great now i have to put up with this grunting all afternoon, i really cant be bothered walking back to my room" he says to himself under his breath the two then begin walking along the side of the ship as he looks out across the ocean, awaiting to see land, he is currently on route from the port at his hometown of wintown in the fiore region, he is headed to Long Coast City, in Sairu, and should be there very shortly the 7 day voyage is nearly complete as he on the 7th and final day of the voyage.

Levi heads down a set of stairs into a large dinning style room flled with tables and a buffett area as he takes a seat at a table and begins looking over the menu at what he is going to eat for lunch, Snover jumps onto the other chair opposite him and begins looking up at the huge chandelier on the roof, Levi puts his hand up and calls over the waiter and tells him his order "Ill have a chicken snitzel and ill also have a bowl of pokemon food for snover" As the waiter writes it down on his little pad and heads back to the kitchen, Levi looks at snover however Snover is not there he seems to have dissapeared, levi jumps up and begins calling out "Snover! Snover!" as he frantically looks around the room and then the grunting noises are heard again, as Snover swings from the chandelier recklessly and all of the other people in the room begin looking up laughing and clapping, just egging Snover on more. As Levi just sits back down watching Snover laughing himself he knows Snover is just having some fun, letting out some of his inner child after a few weeks of hard training and nothing but training. 

Levi thinks back to the training whilst he continues to watch Snover...

*[ FLASHBACK ]*
_Its a cold winter day as Levi, Totodile and Snover are all hiking up the side of a snowy mountain back in the Fiore region, as they continue to battle the wind and snow storm, they reach the sumit, at the top a small hut sits, as they make there way over to it and enter the hut inside is another trainer, the trainer is all wrapped up in nice warm clothes drinking a hot chocolate, "Well hey there, i see your training aswell" the trainers says "Yeah something like that although i didnt realise i was in the way ill get out of your hair and continue on my way" levi syas, the trainer looks puzzled "No Not at all, if anything this is good, im able to challenge you to a battle and really get some training in, that is if your up for it" the trainer challenges, Levi replies "Ofcourse im ready lets take it outside, 1 vs 1 winner gets to stay in the hut, loser hikes back down the mountain in the snow storm" as the two men then walk outside Levi returns totodile and decides to go with Snover in the battle, having the advantage in the snow and icy conditions.

The trainer begins the battle with Delibird, the 1 vs 1 battle begins as Delibird uses present, "Dont touch that" yells Levi, as Snover leaves it and runs at Delibird it uses Razor leaf, however not very effective Delibird shakes it off and uses present again, Snover leaves it once more and uses its ability Snow Warning, as a hailstorm begins to fall, added with the current snow storm the Hail intensifies as Snover uses Powder Snow, Levi thinks its all wrapped up however Delibird shocks him using a move taught by a TM Delibird uses Protect and shields itself from the Powdersnow, Snover is now standing next to one of the earlier present attacks inside is a small mine, as it explodes knocking Snover over onto the other one and that explodes also leaving Snover with a great deal of damage, Delibird uses one more present attacks and sends one flying straight at Snover, however he uses Razor leaf to knock it up into the air, as he Uses powdersnow once more, levi directs him "Snover follow it up with a razor leaf to Delibirds feet, trust me"  as Delibird uses protect once more, snover follows it up with Razor leaf to his feet, delibird jumps into the air dodging it and is hit by the Present attack that was flung into the air earlier, as it explodes and delibird is sent to the floor, Snover finished the battle with Icy Wind, hitting delibird directly and knocking it out!

The trainer has no choice but to return delibird as Levi and Snover are the winners they head into the hut and levi lets totodile out again, the 3 of them sit inside knowing tomorrows training is only going to get tougher as the trainer is left leaving down the side of the moutain...._

*[ Present Day ] *
As Levi finished thinking back the wait comes over with his lunch, as he places it on the table the chandelier breaks and snover and the chandelier come crashing down onto Levi's table smashing it to bits, leaving food all over the waiter, Snover grunts and then gets up running out of the room leaving levi chasing after him, as they get out of the room they both stop and look at each other laughing, as Levi high fives snover the duo continue to walk down the corridoor and towards where their room is, as over the PA system they hear an announcment.

"The ship is aproaching Long Coast City, we will be docking in 30 minutes please gather up all belongings and make way to the east side of the ship for departure."

As levi looks at snover "Were finally here buddy i hope your ready for a new adventure, now lets go find your pokeball and totodile and tell him the good news, we will begin exploring straight away!"


----------



## Gaja (Oct 6, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Holland Park, Domino City, Sairu*​
Reaching Holland Park in record time due to the low traffic and number of people outside both Thomas and Alex were pretty much keeping up with their imaginary time schedule. Though both boys did agree to do individual training in the morning, and sparring in the evenings to be as effective as possible in their training. Sparring in the evenings was especially important since the pokemon needed to get used to fighting, but would get checked out by Nurse Joy and have the entire night to rest. While the morning training was there to boost up their physical condition and give their bodies a bit more strength but would allow them to recover enough for the evening training.

It was a good plan, and should prove challenging enough for the rookies as Thomas directed Elekid to a nearby tree to practice a move that it was weak at. Separating from Thomas a little so he wouldn't disturb his training Alex looked at Mudkip first. He knew what needed to be done here. "Ok buddy we need to work on your water moves. You're a water pokemon so we need to teach you how to use Water Gun in time for the competition." Mudkip smiled confidently, feeling his trainer get pumped for something had a similar effect on the water pokemon as well. "So go over there, and practice firing a blast of water out of your mouth. You can do it, I'll be with you the entire time."

"Kip!" The little blue pokemon called out, as Alex turned towards Nincada. "For now we'll work on your reaction time and 'Harden' buddy. And this is how we're gonna do it, you're going to practice with Mudkip, and every time he tries to shoot a Water Gun at you, you'll use Harden as fast as you can. If you're too late you might get hit with a water gun, and I know that you dislike water." The bug pokemon nodded at this. It was a simple drill really, but the point of it was to have Nincada become responsive and work on its reflexes. "Ninnnn~" Alex nodded as the two pokemon moved away and assumed positions.

He would no doubt have to be there and coach them while doing it, but he had one more pokemon to see. Yanma called itself in front of Alex to get the trainer's instructions. "Yannnma." The flying bug pokemon spoke eagerly awaiting her training to start as well. Alex looked a bit closer at his pokemon, thinking back to the battle with Thomas yesterday and recalling the mistakes he made. So after a few seconds of careful thinking he spoke confidently. 

"We need to work on our team work buddy, and improving our speed. We got hit way too much in that fight yesterday, and it was simply because we made some errors in our positioning . Well today we're gonna work on them, you're really fast, the fastest of the entire team so we can't let go that to waist. You'll be working on your speed now, your side to side and lateral movement. And we'll work on more effective moves to attack as well. Tackle doesn't seem to suit you as much as it suits Mudkip. So we'll figure that out as well. I'd like you to practice shadow fighting Duskull again, just imagine that he's a bit faster this time to prepare for even faster pokemon."

They would that drill for some time, about 7 or 8 minutes, just to get themselves going. After which a short break would be up and Simon would change up the training, he looked at Thomas run alongside his own pokemon and smiled. Thomas was such an awesome guy, so looking back at his team he raised his fist in to the air and yelled out. "BEGIN!" And so their training started as well at this early hour.


----------



## Franky (Oct 6, 2011)

*Morning Drills
Practice Makes Perfect​*
"come on Duskull, you've got to keep up!" Thomas called back to the ghost pokemon as it hovered as fast as he could. Words of encouragement were all Duskull needed, however, as the pokemon sped up suddenly with a second wind to his steps. "Duskull Duskull!" the pokemon cried out as he caught up to Thomas and Magby. They were about to finish their sixth lap, Thomas almost running into the fence when he looked over to Elekid to check on him. He winked at him and cheered him on as they passed by the electric boxer.

"Keep up the good work, you can do it!" Thomas shouted as they passed, putting a smile on his pokemon's face. Elekid grew more pumped at this and charged straight at the nearest tree, swinging his arm back and putting all the electricity he could into it. Success! His fist slammed into the tree, both putting a dent in it and leaving a black burn right he had hit. Elekid was ecstatic. Thomas couldn't help but smile as he looked back at his proud little pokemon, this time running into a tree that he'd passed several times now.

Magby and Duskull stopped immediately to see if he was okay, but he just laughed it off, got up, and continued on their last lap. Duskull almost didn't make it along with Thomas and Magby, but with the last bit of effort he could muster, he caught up to Thomas and Magby and passed the gate which they'd marked as the finish line at the same time as they had. Thomas fell onto the ground, sitting cross-legged, and pulled Duskull into his lap, patting his head.

"You did great, Duskull! You, too, Magby!" Thomas exclaimed to them both, "Elekid, come on back, you did great! I saw that Thunder Punch you did, it was awesome!" Elekid ran back to his trainer and jumped into his arms. The four of them hugging it up in excitement. The pokemon started to crawl on top of Thomas like a dog pile, obviously in the mood to play with their beloved trainer.

"Okay, okay!" Thomas got up, brushing himself off, "Now let's do something stretching while we wait for Alex! First, touch your toes!" Thomas bent over as well as Magby and Elekid reached for their feet. Somewhat easy for pokemon of their shape, but as for Duskull... he did a vertical 360 in the air several times before realizing he didn't really have toes. Thomas just laughed at him playfully and he smiled bashfully as a Duskull could.

"It's okay, Duskull, you worked yourself really hard during the run, just rest up a bit before we start up again when Alex is done!" Thomas suggested with a thumbs up, going back to stretching with Magby and Elekid. The young Duskull was pleased to hear this and simply sat... or whatever it did in the grass near them, watching his trainer and friends stretch. Duskull couldn't help but wonder just what they were stretching, being a ghost pokemon and all.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 6, 2011)

*Damien Skinner, Tower Forest*

_Oh damn. Girl, you really don't think stuff through eh?_ The clearing where Damien had left her had gotten inside, but Damien hadn't. And for a good reason. When the girl had kept kicking the tree, more and more Oran Berries had fallen out, a veritable heaven for Pok?mon who normally couldn't reach up into the trees. Add to that that there was still a fire burning on the ground, a terrible idea anyway, to leave a fire unattended. Damien made a mental note to watch out for it better next time.

Aside from the danger of a forest fire, the small campfire also acted as a true beacon, drawing more and more Pok?mon to a clearing that was littered with food for hundreds. Damien could hear the sounds of the on-going melee about berries from a hundred meter away, and when he closed in, he could see the battle raging. Poochyena's were all around, as were Zigzagoons and Hoothoot. A few larger species could be seen smashing their way through the smaller Pok?mon to get to the food. A Poochyena was smashed towards Damien by a huge bear-like shadow that came lumbering onto the clearing. The Poochyena crashed into a tree, just a meter or so away from Damien. A crack could be heard when it hit, and it's small body seemed to slide down the tree after it, coming to rest at the base of it, broken, near death. It let out a pitiful whine. _That's nature._

Damien walked a bit closer to the clearing, making sure to stay hidden in the shadows. Another Poochyena shot past him in the darkness, trying to get something of the bountiful berry harvest for himself. _Run, little one. Run for a chance of food. Oh, and a chance of brutal death._ From this point, Damien could identify the huge bear-thing as an Ursaring. At this point, it was demolishing the remnants of the Oran Berry tree. A black streak ran up one of it's legs and it was moving around fast and unpredictable, some kind of crazy dance that destroyed Pok?mon, the environment and berries alike. _Probably stepped in the fire, that one._

A gust of wind carried the smell of burned hair. _Crazed burning bears and grand Pok?mon melee on the place I have to meet up with a girl I don't like. This is the epitome of awesome._


----------



## Imamember (Oct 6, 2011)

*Levi Spyker
Taking down the clown!​*
As Levi enters Long Coast City, he begins searching around looking for something to entertain his say with, as he notices a small flyer on the ground CIRCUS it says, as he decides he is gunna go check it out he begins asking around "Anyone know where there circus is? Excuse me do you... Excuse me do.." No luck, everyone is in a rush or just too rude and arogant to answer him, he decides to head over to the local Pokemon center to ask for drections but bumps into a lady knocking her groceries everywhere, "Ohh My im very sorry here let me help you" he says, "Thats very sweet of you but i was in too much of a rush, i need to get home as my son and husband want to go to the circus tonight" she replies, "the circus you say, how would i get there?" Levi asks, the lady gives him directions to the Circus and he goes to do some shopping firstly however and explore the new town.

he enters the main part of the city and starts clothes shopping as he tries on a few new singlets he calls out totodile to help him out, "Go totodile" as he lets him out of his pokeball, Totodile begins jumping around on the spot as Levi asks "What do you think black or brown?" Totodile doesnt understand and just runs around the shop scaring the customers, "Excuse me sir but no pokemon allowed inside" the store attendant asks, Levi returns totodile and walks outside as he continues walking down the street looking either side of the road at the shops, he then finds a nice little bar that has the football (Soccer) game on and sits inside watching it having a drink, as time passes.

Its now the evening and he heads on over to the circus, following the directions the lady from earlier gave hime, he arrives at the circus and pays the entry fee sitting down watching the show, during the show a trainer dressed as a clown walks out from behind the curtain and issues an open challenge to anyone in the crowd that wants to take on his pokemon in a 2 vs 2 battle, "Ill accept" levi yells out before rushing down into the centre of the circus with the crowd all cheering and watching on a battle is about to begin, the clown lays down the rules as follows "The following match will be single pokemon vs single pokemon, afterwards both pokemon are returned and we battle again single pokemon vs single pokemon, if we both win 1 individual match both winning pokemon will then battle each other in a decider if you win 2 of the original bouts then you are the winner, understand?" "Loud and clear" Levi replies as the battle gets underway,

"Totodile go" Yells levi as he throws the pokeball, a red flash comes out of the ball and totodile lands ready for action "Beldum lets go" the clown screams as Beldum takes its place, the battle begins as beldum uses take down hitting totodile but also takes recoil, Totodile hits back with Watergun, knocking beldum back, he follows it up with scratch as this doesnt effect beldum much it uses take down once again being hit with the recoil again, beldum is already hurting and the battle is only fresh, "totodile let him hit you a couple of more times you can take it USE rage trust me!" Totodile uses rage and begins to build anger, as Beldum uses take down again, he is hit with recoil once more the battle is pretty even in terms of damage to each other, Beldum goes for another takedown but this time totodile dodges it, he uses rage and attacks beldum with everything he has defeating it, 

"Thats enough beldum return" the clown says, "return totodile, great job buddy" Levi proclaims as the first battle goes to levi he holds a 1-0 lead, the second leg begins as Levi sends out Snover "Go get em snover!" the clown sends out Kakuna "come on out" as Kakuna just sits there in the centre of the ring not moving, snover goes straight at is with razor leaf, hitting it directly, kakuna uses string shot swrapping up snover and then uses poison sting, it not only hits snover but posisons him as he begins to hurt Kakuna uses harden, Snover uses his ability Snow Warning, as a large hailstorm hits the inside of the circus ring, Kakuna is enduring it using harden again however it is struck continuously by the hail storm, Snover uses Icy wind hitting kakuna directly again before following it up with a huge razor leaf, along with the hail storms and the icy wind the razor leaf is just enough to send kakuna down and out for the count, as kakuna is unable to battle, Snover is the winner and Levi wins 2 from 2 against the clown! "Return snover brilliant work buddy" levi says, "Return Kakuna" the clown returns kakuna and then congradutulates Levi on his win, "Hey you were pretty good, you should head over to domino city, i hear there is a torunament there in a few days time with alot of rookies from around the land, 2 on 2 battles and i think a few old pros are going to be there aswell to give tips and also have a few battles between each other for exibition matches aswell." the clown tells Levi, he agrees by shaking his head in a yes motion before leaving the circus ring, the crowd going wild for what they have witnessed Levi heads out to continue his journey and his next stop of Domino City!


----------



## Kei (Oct 6, 2011)

Sam Maid

"Ah!"

A flip of her head upwards and a slam of her wet hair hit her back, the wet clothes drenched her from head to toe as she crawled onto the river bank. Her clothes clenched to her body and she made her way to land where she rested on the pebbles as she tried to catch her breath. The wounds from the three guys pokemon and their own personal fist was a sign of a fight.

Sam smiled as her chest heaved up and down....

"I am awesome..." she purred as she reached down to her Pokeball and took out the one that had her new friend in it, "You are safe now..."

She threw the pokeball as she laid on the ground before long she felt something as if a paw on her head. She looked up and saw Houndour looking down on her like it was trying to say something without actually saying it, she almost felt like she understood it with that simple paw on her head trick. She smirked before pushing herself up on her arms...

"I told you didn't I?" she asked, "I will make sure you are safe..." she said as she smiled at the thing

She began to laugh before another slam of the paw to her face shut her up, she looked at the male Houndour, who was looking away from her, it made her smile. This thing was such a tsundere male, she smirked before straighting up her position, her body still wet, but her insides were on fire with excitement.

"Hey..." Sam began, "I know I captured you but...I was wondering if you wanted to stay with me..." Sam blushed before looking down and blushing, "I mean I am kinda of reckless but I am a good trainer and...um..."

Houndour looked at her for a minute, _"Hound..."_ it clearly said before laying on her lap, it was warming her up with it fur...

Sam blushed heavily before beginning to pet the Houndor, "I am going to call you Taps from now on out...How do you like that? Taps?" she smiled, Houndour only snorted before laying back down on her lap, Sam smiled, "Welcome to my gang Taps...."

....
....
.....

"AHHHH!!!" Sam screamed as she finally realized, "That guy! I wonder if he is safe!!!!"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 6, 2011)

*Dante - Sanctuary
*
“Boom! Now that’s what I’m talking about! Excellent job guys!” Dante said with a big grin and then coughing as he came through the smokescreen. William pointed out the mess he made, though Dante didn’t understand a word he was saying. He looked down at Cyndaquil and spoke out of the side of his mouth “Can you understand any of that?”

Cyndaquil shook his head.

“CAN YOUU UN-DER-STA-ND ME? I SP-EA-K ENG-LI-SH” Dante said louder accompanying his speech with extravagant hand gestures.

His eye then caught a blonde bombshell who had asked about him. He looked at her and pointed at her as if he were firing a gun. “You!” A rose flew out his right sleeve into his hand which he flung at the blonde girl. “You don’t know it yet, but you have already fallen for me, just as I’ve fallen for you. Come, leap into my chest!” Dante said baring his chest to the girl.

Both Cyndaquil and Quagsire facepalmed as they stood next him. 

He winked and grinned at her “Hah, how’s that for an ice breaker?!” Dante said, “You see, Everything I do – and Dante means EVERYTHING – must absolutely, categorically be the most stylish and extravagant thing you have Ever seen.”

Quagsire tugged at Dante’s trousers. “Huh? Oh why I’m here? Ahaha I heard there were some awesome pokemon around here. I’d like to have mine talk to them if that’s ok. Figure it’s good for them to have a goal in their heads you know.” He looked around his surroundings “Hey is there a party going on? I got the music if you want!”


----------



## Kuno (Oct 6, 2011)

*Crossroads Bluff...

Johanna...*


Eternity said:


> "I am traveling alone with my trusted frienda and companion Zoia and a new addition..Wait, i haven't given him a name yet, hold on" he said taking out the pokeball from his sash and thinking for a second or two. "You seems like a tough pokemon at heart, so your name will be, from this day on..Zoan!" he said, grinning wide, and turned to Johannan again.
> 
> "Yeah, I call it ember pound." he said proudly, looking at Zoia.
> 
> ...


?Naming your pokemon...?  Johanna mumbled her hand moving over the white paper.  Once again her mind turned to the new pokemon she had received.  ?In a moment...?  her voice was only a whisper, voicing her own thoughts for the moment.  

Then she felt the heat of Jack's arm sliding around her shoulders underneath her hair, and again she shivered slightly with her skin taking on the rosy hue over blush.  ?Go along with you...?  Her mind was a bit fuzzy with the affection he was showing, not something Johanna was use to.  She never stuck around long enough for that kind of thing, nor had somebody assume so quickly that they could.  ?Maybe I will...?  She bent down a bit and began to write the words of the move on the top of the paper.  "If you don't mind..."




luffy no haki said:


> *Staz Slayer*
> 
> Staz heard clearly the explanation of the girl as he was playing with Bulbasaur by taking the forelegs of the green red-eyed pokemon."I see"was all what he said, apparently he was not the only one who wasn?t out there only to get pokemon battles. Turning his face to Johanna and looking at what she wa strying to draw, he answered the question she made while Jack was already  taking a hand around her shoulders in a nocholant manner.
> 
> ...





Eternity said:


> "Adventure." he stated simply, smiling into the sky and letting go of Johanna's shoulder. His arms fell to his sides and his smile became a line, as if he was thinking. Then he turned to Staz again. "Adventure and Love." he said playfully, giving Johanna a small kiss on her cheek. Then he stuck out his tongue, making it hard for Staz and Johanna to understand if he was joking or not.
> 
> "If I get some badges or ribbons, that fine, but my goal is to become a master of pokemon. Then get married, and teach my kids and other upcoming people that want to work with pokemon." While he talked, he didn't smile. But then he grinned. "And have lots of fun while I travel, of course."



Silently Johanna thanked Staz for bringing up more discussion and helping her take her mind off the giant of a man sitting next to her.  Though it didn't last long when he kissed her cheek, leaving the spot to tingle.  It was the first time in Johanna's life that she didn't feel six feet tall, and every inch of the small frame that she had.  Johanna didn't like to feel that way, it was uncomfortable and caused her stomach to do flips.  She scowled at the paper as he spoke.  

There was silence for a few moments after Jack spoke and the pair looked at her expectantly.  ?I...oh...?  Johanna quickly scribbled her mark down on the bottom right of the paper and slowly closed the tablet and slid back in her bag.    ?I guess for the same reason the two of you said.  Adventure.  Seeing new things.  Finding new Pokemon.?  She sighed, leaned back on her hands and looked out over the grass.  ?Besides I never really had a single place to call home.  We traveled a lot so I guess I'm use to it.?

Shaking her head, Johanna pulled her mind away from memories.  ?You know, since the two of you are here you can help me celebrate something.?  She grinned and jumped to her feet.  ?Like I said before, Happy and I help put out a fire.?  Johanna unclasped the pokeball from her waist and looked at it.  ?In exchange the man gave us this pokemon.  He said it started the fire, though didn't say how, _*THEN*_ he said that he didn't know if it was a gift or a curse.?  She shrugged, holding the ball in the palm of her hand she raised it to eye level.

?Going off of what he said I assume it is a fire type like you.?  She pointed and grinned at the torchic.  ?But, I have no idea what it is.  Ready to find out??  Johanna grinned widely and closed her fingers around the ball and tossed it out.  It flew, hovered for a moment then snapped open.  A red light flashed and a pokemon came into view.

?Chicorita!?  The pokemon yelled, and bounced on all fours, it's eyes were aggressive and the leaf on her head spun slowly as she eyed the people and pokemon around her.  ?CHIC-O-RIT-A!?  She exclaimed, her feet moving on each syllable.

?Awesome!?  Johanna said after the pokedex told her what was standing before them.  ?Hi!? She knelt down and looked at the grass pokemon.  ?I'm Johanna.  I guess we will be traveling together.?  the young woman smiled at the pokemon.

?CHICORITA!?  Chicorita charged and slammed her head into Johanna's stomach.

?Oooff!?  Johanna fell backward, the wind knocked from her.

?TOTODILE!?  Happy grew angry at the treatment of his partner and raced forward.

?Happy, NO!?  Johanna yelled through her teeth.

?Dile??  Happy questioned as he slid to halt.

?It's...just...scared...?  Johanna shook her head and sat up, deciding to try once again.  ?It's okay...?  She began then a few little leaves spun at her, a couple slicing her arms, though the cuts weren't deep they stung and Johanna knew it wasn't the full force of that particular attack.  ?Damn you feisty little shit...?  Johanna clenched her jaw and held up the pokeball.  ?Return.? 

The red light flashed and the grass pokemon disappeared.  ?Damn it.?  Johanna glared down at the pokeball.  ?I can see now what the guy meant.  The old saying must be true, 'No good dead goes unpunished.'?  She sighed, walked over to her bag and pressed a cloth to the cuts to stop the bleeding.  ?I guess this is going to take longer than I thought.?  She let out a chuckle and a sheepish grin.  ?So now what??


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 6, 2011)

*The Rookie Tournament!
Domino City, All recruits welcome! Register soon!*​
Rex read through the flier mounted on the billboard multiple times. _A tournament? I'm a rookie I suppose.. But.._ He dropped the thought and began walking away and speaking to himself in a low whispered muffled voice as to not cause attention. "Why should I care about a shitty tournament.." He stopped suddenly though and thought about it before then turning around and walking toward the billboard. "But! I suppose I could make room on my extremely lengthy things I care about," (Which entitled his car and Pok?mon) "and add a reputation to that list..." He nodded with his choice when suddenly the nurse from earlier walked over.

"Sir, we have patched up your Cyndaquil." She looked down for a moment at the clipboard in her hands and started reading through data. "Yes, he shall make a full recovery over the next three days. I recommend not being to physically active for a at least five days. So no training." The joy that was momentarily on Rex's face from the good news was blurred away. No training? How where they supposed to create a reputation for themselves on half assed work? Munchlax would be able to take to hold his own but Dood, Dood might fail.

"Well." He reached over and grabbed the flier from the billboard "I was thinking about entering this tournament with him. Would he be able to participate in a weeks time?" The nurse looked back down to her clipboard and shifted through a couple of pages before responding to the trainer's question.

"I suppose. However no training could take part for the week prior, which means he would be fighting out of shape. If you do choose to enter I wish you luck too, those rookies are all going to be top notch, I do hope you realize that." Rex nodded with a slight approval and then requested to leave and within five minutes was out the door with a bandaged Cyndaquil and Munchlax by his side. His legs where still injured, but at least now could hold his weight.

"So Dood, Nomz, you guys up for it?" The Pok?mon looked up at him and then in a perfect rhythm and timing let out a sign of approval 

"Cynda!" 
"Munch!"


----------



## Kei (Oct 6, 2011)

Sam Maid

She put Taps back into  his pokeball before getting up, her knees began to buckle from the quick pressure that she had put on it, but she continued to move until she fell. She didn't know if those three guys were going after her but she didn't care and didn't even think that they wanted to. That was a long jump and the water wasn't really nice, it seemed wild and uncontrollable, Sam slightly doubted that any male could swim that current...

But men in this world was different from those in hers, even though they kind of looked the same, the same body build, and everything. But the main difference was the personality, it interest her that the guy she just met was so different than her. And at the same time stronger...

Sam stopped for a moment as she felt her lung stress at how far she was pushing herself, what was going on, and why was she searching for a male that couldn't even give a rat ass about her. Sam felt her pound in her chest, she could stay here and rest, and that boy was probably along away from her...

"..." Sam felt herself mentally debate with herself, she was risking her life and limb for someone that wasn't respectful, kind of mean, a dick, and an asshole rolled into one...

She felt herself smirked, but even if he was an ass, she just couldn't leave him out here. He was still a man and they needed to be protected, that was one thing that she was raised to do that she would never back down. No matter how much of a dick he grows to be, she would try to get him to be kind to her...

Sam began to move again, her clothes still soaked and her hair drenched as she looked around the forest. She wasn't going to call out Taps nor Lava, they deserved a long rest and that was the truth...She would find that man on her own if she needed to...

It wasn't before long that Sam began to ask if he said his name towards her before and she was just being a dumbass. Sam began to scratch her head as she thought about a name she could call out....

Then she got it...

"Chaos!!" she called out, "Chaos!!! Are you there!!!?" She didn't know any other name

"Hey moan or something?! Chaos! Chaos!!! Are you okay??!"


----------



## Eternity (Oct 6, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Crossroads Bluff...
> 
> Johanna...*
> 
> ...



"Hey!" he said automaticly, taking a step towards Johanna.



> ?Oooff!?  Johanna fell backward, the wind knocked from her.
> 
> ?TOTODILE!?  Happy grew angry at the treatment of his partner and raced forward.
> 
> ...



"First, we have to treat the wound and but som bandage on." he said, taking out his bag from the sash around his waist. With his strong hands, he took some bandage, ripped it with his bare hands into smaller lengths. Then he took out some sterile water, cleansing the wounds carefully. Then he took the bandages and applied them to the wounds.

"There. Now we can talk about what to do next." he said with a grin. "There is a big tournament in Domino City. Apparantly, the elite 4 and a few other big-shot trainers will be there. How about that? Wanna see what its all about?"


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2011)

*Robbery
Fuck yea, We're Cops​*
Thomas had continued stretching with his pokemon, his body warming up to the feeling of physical movement. Something he had that Alex did not, was that he used to run a lot as a kid in the woods where he met Duskull because... well... he was scared out of his wits. This lifestyle had built him a body almost meant for running, and he was just starting to break a sweat during the stretching when Alex can over to check on him.

"We're doing pretty good, about to get these guys started on some different routines..." Thomas responded to Alex's sparking of conversation, but that would soon come to an end. Something was going on behind them. the two boys had turned to look before actually going on with their training.

What they saw was a large man, easily over 6 foot tall and heavily muscled, wearing blue jeans, a black tanktop, a black leather jacket and a face mask. He was holding a metal suitcase, and running away from several other men who were dressed in security uniforms. Thomas was instantly a little scared, but Alex wanted to help right away. The Benson boy recalled his pokemon and made a dash for the bicycles immediately.

Thomas almost groaned, but he knew that this was the right thing to do... if it didn't get them killed. "Let's go guys!" He called out to his pokemon, returning Elekid and Magby to their pokeballs and having Duskull hover next to him. On the bright side, a high speed chase would definitely put a spring in Duskull's step. 

Thomas honestly had no idea where he was going in this city still, so he let Alex lead the way. The two of them mounted their bikes and sped off in the direction of a small back alley between two buildings. Thomas figured almost instantly that his friend had decided to cut the man off on the other side. Nice plan, but could they stop the huge monster?

The two boys peddled with all they had, Duskull striving to keep up as part of it's own, personal training. They were cutting around people, stop lights, and trash cans all of the place as they came to the back alley between the two buildings. The passageway was small but they could already here the thief coming towards the exit on the other side.

Thus, the two boys sped through the slim alley. They were determined to stop this man at this point, and once more a fire was beginning to burn inside of Thomas. He could feel the excitement empowering him and his fear of the situation fading away. With that, he sped up, taking Alex with him and forcing the other boy to speed up as well. This guy wasn't going to get away with... whatever he stole.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 7, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Alleyway between Vercetti Street and Holland Park, Domino City, Sairu*​
Pedaling as fast as he could Alex wasn't quite able to go as fast Thomas, as the Saint boy overtook him. Both boys were actually handling the pursuit really well, avoiding people, pokemon, trashcans and cars alike as they came to a sudden stop in a small alleyway. Both boys looked to their left and right, and then at each other. Did they get here in time? "Where is he..." Alex said under his breath, his ears trying to pick up the sound of the thief. Suddenly both boys could hear footsteps coming in their direction. They braced themselves.

After getting away from those security goons the muscular man had made it through the park and lost the pursuers. He wasn't going to be careless though and kept on running and running, eventually ending up a alleyway that he knew would lead him to the Vercetti street. Getting lost in that crowd of people was the easiest thing in the world, and equated to a job well done for him as well as a lot of money. Running he couldn't hear anyone behind him so as he got out of breath his speed dropped and he quickly took the facemask of, throwing it behind a dumpster as he walked towards the end of the alleyway. "_Almost there..._" He though deep inside as he gasped for air, the adrenaline dump making his legs feel like jelly from all the frantic running, jumping and pushing through.

But what he saw standing in front of him were two brats, probably around 14 or 15 years of age on their bicycles looking at him. At first the guy wanted to try and play it of and just move on, but as Alex pointed at the guy and yelled out. "That's him!" The man was shocked at first, the fear of police getting him jumping straight to his mind. He wasn't going to jail, no way in hell. "Get out of the way your damn brats!" The muscular man screamed out in a vicious tone, trying to intimidate the trainers and getting through.

Alex though wasn't to be intimidated like that, although he was a tad scared. "No!" The man looked behind him, he build up quite the lead on the security and that _guy_, so he could still pull this of. This was going to be the biggest payday yet for him. Taking out a pokeball as he saw Yanma fly next to Alex and Duskull next to Thomas he threw the pokeball in the air. "Damn it I won't let a couple snot balls like you two stop me. Go Rhydon!"

Alex had already dropped his mountain-bike  on the ground and prepared to battle. Taking out a pokeball he threw it forward with the intention of stopping this guy. "Go Mudkip." This situation was a tad different then your standard pokemon battle. In a pokemon battle you had certain rules, here there were no rules, it was either stop this guy or see what happens. A dangerous situation no doubt, one that not many people would dare put themselves in.

As Mudkip landed on the ground it looked at the menacing looking Rhydon, damn that guy was big. Alex had never faced an opponent this big and intimidating but he wouldn't chicken out, he would do this right. "Rhydon Horn Attack!" The muscular bald man yelled out pointing at the two trainers, he would just break them up and run in between them. Though it wasn't quite meant to be that easy as Alex issued an attack at almost the exact moment. "Mudkip use Mud-Slap." Alex had the right idea, they shouldn't engage this pokemon head on, though the arena wasn't exactly leaning in their favor. Mudkip threw a ball of mud directly in to the eyes of the Rhydon, stopping its charge for a few moments and giving Thomas an opportunity to attack.


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2011)

*Robbery
Fuck yea, We're Cops​*
The two boys came to a stop, Thomas looking to Alex and Alex to Thomas. Soon enough, just as the boys expected, a large, lumbering man came tumbling into the alley, his legs seemingly like jelly. He was obviously out of breath and afraid of being caught. He looked powerful, way too powerful for a fist fight. Alex and Thomas would get thrown through the walls on either side of them if it came to that. 

The man gathered himself quickly before noticing the two of them. Thomas was taken back slightly, but the fire burning within him was growing stronger and stronger. He instantly jumped back forward, regaining composure as the man shouted words of intimidation and Alex issued a challenging "no" in response.

"I don't know what's in that briefcase or what you did, but it's obviously important to someone else! Give the damn thing back!" Thomas shouted as the man glared them down.

Suddenly the man's eyes seemed to light up with an idea. Throwing a pokeball into the air and calling out the name of his ally, a massive Rhydon appeared before him, ready to fight and willing to beat the two of them until they were bloody and black. Thomas wasn't afraid at this point though. He looked to Alex once more to know that his partner had the same intent as he. To stall this man out for as long as they could.

Unless they beat him... but that didn't seem too likely at this point.

Alex called forth his best friend, the young Mudkip, and commanded him to use Mud-Slap as the massive Rock pokemon charged at them with Horn Attack. Luckily for them, the Rhydon stopped and stepped back as it tried to remove the mud from it's eyes. A nice strategy, but it wasn't going to stop the huge pokemon for long.

"Ok! Go, Magby! Use Smokescreen!" Thomas shouted as he threw his own pokeball into the game. The small red female pokemon burst fourth with a deep breath, blowing a black fog of smoke all throughout the opposite side of the alley. This would no doubt put a wrench in this man's plans.

"Fuck this! Rhydon, use Bulldoze!"

In a flash the giant pokemon stampeded it's way from the smoke, running right through Magby who'd been right before it. Magby was sent flying to the side and into a brick wall. Rhydon continued to stampede, it's sight still blurred by Mud-Slap and Smokescreen, but it was now in a frenzy. It was as pissed off as it's trainer.

Thomas didn't really care, however. His new priority was Magby. He rushed to the fire pokemon, picking her up and recalling her into her pokeball. "Thanks Magby, we'll get you fixed up soon..." Thomas spoke comfortingly but quickly to his pokemon through the pokeball, "Ok! Go, Elekid!"

Thomas threw one more ball into the air, the small yellow boxer bursting forth and landing just before Thomas. Elekid looked enraged by what this Rhydon had just done to his friend, and Thomas could feel the level of anger that had been brewing inside it's small body.

"Elekid, calm down! We need to assess this situation carefully! We just need to stall him out, Magby will be ok!" Thomas called out in an attempt to calm his pokemon. It worked, but Elekid was rash... Thomas could only hope that Elekid wouldn't get himself hurt.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 7, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Alleyway between Vercetti Street and Holland Park, Domino City, Sairu*










​
Being a rookie trainer and fighting a full grown Rhydon was not the smartest thing to do. Nevertheless it was a move that two friends made. Not allowing criminals and crime to reign the world around them Thomas and Alex stepped up. They stepped up against a scary opponent and an even scarier pokemon.

A pokemon that with one attack knocked out Magby, leaving Thomas running to get it. The Mud-Slap seemed like it did little to no damage, rather just pissing of the pokemon and temporarily hindering its eyesight. As the Rhydon raged Mudkip felt the ground shake from under it, as did Alex. The young trainer kept his composure, though he didn't like one bit the way this was going so he issued an attack. "Mudkip use tackle!"

Mudkip was a capable and pretty strong pokemon, for a starter and with a jump forward it attacked teh Rhydon. Alex did have some hope that Mudkip's attack would cause some damage however as the water pokemon entered the field of vision of the Drill pokemon Rhydon spun around landing a vicious Tail Whip to Mudkip's body and sending him in to a wall much like Magby seconds ago. Alex bit his lower lip, they were losing ground fast, against a desperate and brutal opponent. The muscular man was still worried about getting caught but he figured he could afford to blast these two clowns in to Long Coast. "Not so bold and strong now are we?"

He said in a cocky tone as Thomas went ahead and released Elekid, Alex taking out a pokeball and calling forth Nincada. Alex hoped that Nincada wouldn't have the problems with ground moves like Mudkip and Magby did, as it was partly a ground type as well. Elekid though was rather mad that a good friend of his was hit in such a brutal fashion, and he wanted to pay it back to the guy. Though there was one problem that both Alex and Thomas would soon see, Rhydon would turn out to be immune to electric type attacks.

The bold criminal saw the Elekid and Nincada, his cocky grin never vanishing but not being accompanied by a mocking tone in his voice. "Oh? Is that all you punks got? Rhydon use stomp on those two and let's get the hell out of here." Holding the metal suitcase tightly the man wanted to get past these two as fast as possible. Alex looked on at the Rhydon obeyyed and charged forward once more, only an Elekid and Nincada in his way. "Nincada jump in front of Elekid and use Harden!"

The Nincada was quick to answer and jumped out just in front of Elekid as a giant foot stomp was coming his way. Narrowing his eyes the bug pokemon tensed up all the muscles in its body as Rhydon delivered another vicious attack. Both Alex and Thomas could only look on as the drill pokemon removed its foot and Nincada was shown beaten but still standing. Getting pushed back like this Alex and Thomas had no choice but to accept that a stronger trainer had come across them, but neither of the two would back down. They had dreams that they wanted to accomplish and they wouldn't allow this guy to just run over them.

Nincada was wobbly and Alex knew that if this went on he'd have to send in Yanma. The bald guy looked at them, these clowns really wouldn't back down. He'd show them...


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2011)

*Life or Death Situation
No Escape in Sight​*
Pokemon were dropping left and right like flies. As Thomas had run over to Magby to comfort her, Alex had sent Mudkip in for a tackle attack, to no avail. With that, Elekid and Nincada had stood before the rampaging Rhydon, and in the face of being stomped and trod upon, Nincada jumped in front of Elekid and protected him with harden. Elekid was surprised and shocked that the pokemon had willingly taken the blow for him. Thomas looked over to Alex with a thumbs up, he was still confident in their ability to at least hold him back and work as a team.

"Thanks, partner!" Thomas smiled, it was time for the only trump card he really had at this point. Elekid was small and yes, Rhydon was resistant completely to electric type attacks, but those weren't the only moves Elekid knew! Elekid knew Low Kick, and if he could get it off on that giant beast, it would definitely take some hardcore damage. Elekid was a fast little fuck, but this still wouldn't be easy at all.

However, Thomas knew Elekid wanted to fight. He could feel the radiating feelings from his pokemon, a mixture of anger and fiery passion for the good fight. Thomas didn't want Elekid to get hurt, but Elekid was far too heated right now to let his trainer do nothing. Elekid shot a glance back to Thomas that said simply "let me do it".

"... Okay, Elekid! I know how you feel, so use Quick Attack to gain speed and get in there and use Low Kick!" Thomas shouted out, pointing at the massive rock pokemon. Not only did it weigh a fuck ton, it was also a rock type pokemon, meaning it was weak to the fighting type move.

Elekid dashed for it, his speed growing greater and greater as it used quick attack. The enemy Rhydon tried to swat him away but he rushed past his arm in a flash. Behind the massive pokemon, Elekid lunged forward, sliding on the ground, and sweeping the Rhydon's feet out from under it. Elekid came up swiftly on the other side and got away fast as the Rhydon fell on it's back, taking a large amount of damage.

"Yea! That's the way, Elekid!" Thomas was getting even more fired up, but this wouldn't last for long. The Smokescreen had cleared and the bald man looked like he was running out of time. His irritation building, he had no more patience for these two boys.

"God dammit! Rhydon! Get up right now!" he shouted out, gripping the briefcase in what seemed like a painful death grip, "We can't waste anymore time here! Use Earthquake!"

Rhydon quickly lifted itself as per it's trainer's command. Stomping his feet aggressively, the earth itself began to quake all around. Not only were Nincada and Elekid caught up in it, but so were Thomas and Alex. The concrete cracked and shifted, breaking and lifting. Caught up in the attack, both Elekid and Nincada were thrown to the side and knocked out, the attack being super effective on Elekid and Nincada already being fairly weakened. Thomas and Alex managed to return their pokemon to their pokeballs from further harm.

Duskull, using his pokemon ability, levitate, managed to avoid the attack, and was just about ready to join the fray himself, however, the quake had done more than knock over the trainers and knock out a couple weary pokemon. The buildings around them were now unstable and the one to their left caving in, chunks of the walls falling off over the two young boys. Duskull rushed back to his trainer, afraid of losing him, but he wouldn't make it in time. The two boys' journey would be coming to a sad, preemptive end.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 7, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Alleyway between Vercetti Street and Holland Park, Domino City, Sairu*​
Alex and Thomas had the same idea, and were a good team, they would stop this guy, not only because he was a criminal and a thief, but because of what lengths he was prepared to go to just to get away. The two trainers however worked so well together that their combined efforts allowed them to land one solid blow against the much bigger foe in Rhydon. A Low Kick by the nimble Elekid hit home and the giant toppled over hitting the ground like thunder.

Both Alex and Thomas had that one moment where they thought that they might have won the fight, or at least forced this guy to change pokemon. Rhydon wasn't a pokemon to be knocked out so easily though, as it climbed back to its feet, still intense rage in its eyes. Obviously it wanted to be let loose on these two and their puny pokemon. His owner felt the same way, feeling the need to end this and finally make a run for it and get his money. He wouldn't go down because he gave some two random kids room to hold him for too long. So in a commanding and deep tone he called for Rhydon's best move. Earthquake...

Alex's eyes widened as he heard the name being called. In this area? With people and buildings around them? Was this guy insane? The Rhydon seemed more then happy to oblige the wishes of his owner and began stomping the ground with massive force repeatedly, causing tremors and the ground to move with ever building force. Small quakes and fissures appeared on the ground, as both Elekid and Nincada were flung away from the attacks power. The bald man had trouble standing as well, but he wanted to get this thing over with, and he wouldn't give himself up. 

Neither Elekid nor Nincada could withstand the Earthquake and were knocked out by Rhydon as it kept the attack going. Alex looked on as his second pokemon lost and before Nincada suffered any more damage he returned it, Thomas did the same thing with Elekid. However the Benson boy lost his footing and feel to his knees almost immediatelly after returning his pokemon and saw small rocks falling around them. Looking up he saw that a nearby building was beginning to cave in, with parts of walls separating and falling down upon them. Seeing the concrete break and begining to fall Yanma, exactly like Duskull went closer to its trainer, but she too wouldn't make it in time. "Yannnn~"

Alex had realized it that very instant, they wouldn't be getting out of this one would they? Covering his head he covered up his face as several giant concrete blocks were falling towards their body.

This was it...

The goal of fighting in the finals of the upcoming tournament against Thomas that Alex had yet to share with his friend. The dream of fighting and training with your pokemon for badges and fun. Studying pokemon at a university, being an equal to his brother and having fun while battling him, meeting a girl...




"Psychic."

The Earthquake stopped eventually and Alex braced for impact, but it never came. He opened his eyes and looked up, and what he saw was the incoming concrete floating. It was just floating in mid air, Yanma and Duskull quickly reaching the two young men. "Yanma..." The pokemon was so glad that his trainer was safe. The bald guy and his Rhydon were stumped as they looked further down the road. "What the hell? Who the fuck are you?"










​
Both Alex and Thomas would turn around, still trying to realize how it was that they were alive. What they saw though was a massive blue pokemon named Metagross standing on the ground and looking forward, and a man sitting on top of it, eating what appeared to be rice with a pair of chop sticks. "Who me? I'm no one. Just a simple _mechanic_ coming to get what's his." The Metagross made several steps forward, its look as piercing as that of a Charizard. "Will you give it back peacefully?" The man asked. Alex looked a bit closer, this guy really did look like a mechanic, wearing gray pants, a gray work jacket over a white T-shirt, cream colored gloves, dark gray shoes and a gray cap to top it of.

"Screw you. Rhydon use Earthquake again and let's get out of here!" The thief called for another attack. "I don't think so. Metagross get him. Meteor Mash." The man said it like it was the most normal thing in the world, as he jumped of Metagross. The Metagross replied, its right hand glowing brightly as a powerful attack was launched. The massive steel and psychic pokemon hit the Rhydon with a brutal shot, quickly knocking it out and landing on top of it. Alex couldn't believe it, they fought against this guy so hard, and this guy needed just one attack to end it.

"You think I'll go down like that? I got more!" The young man walked up next to Alex and Thomas and smiled as he continued eating. "Metagross get him with Psychic." The large blue pokemon stopped the guy from calling forth more pokemon and causing more damage to the people and property around him. The black haired young man just nodded, continuing his meal, and making a mental note to put some security in the shop when he goes out for a meal.

Seconds later the men who chased the thief showed up, along with police and they arrested the man. The trainer of the Metagross turned towards the two young boys and smiled. "Good job you two. Without you we probably wouldn't have gotten this back." Tapping the metal suitcase with his hand he called Metagross back in to its pokeball and put it in his jacket pocket. "Well I'll cya around sometime..."

Getting ready to leave just like that, Alex was looking at all of this and couldn't believe it. This guy was a monster, so strong and yet to the observer it looked like he didn't even break a sweat while doing it. He just enjoyed his breakfast like that. Quickly turning his head towards Thomas Alex figured that his buddy had the same idea. They had to get this guy, right? "You agree?" His buddy of course did and Alex called out.

"Sir! Wait! We need to ask you a question!" The cream haired boy yelled out as he started running after the guy, Yanma following him.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 7, 2011)

*Damien Skinner, Tower Forest*

Damien had just decided to just wait in the shadows for the girl when the yelling started. _Of course. How could I expect her to just close in silently, like someone who has brain cells? Even police would probably take her now, she's shouting Chaos in a forest in the middle of the night. Well, gotta save the damsel in distress, even if she doesn't know it yet, don't I? Off we go._ Damien quickly ran off, circling the clearing where some of the Pok?mon had now decided the shouting was more interesting than the last remnants of Oran Berries laying scattered around. He kept to the shadows, moving from one tree to the other. _At least she's not hard to track when she's shouting._

And there she was. Looking even more ragged than after the pummeling Chaos had given her, as if she had jumped off a mountain. Of course, she was soaking to boot. And so fucking oblivious to her surroundings, Damien thought as he stood behind a tree not two meters away from her. The girl was coming towards him, then passed him, without even noticing him. _And she just keeps shouting._ Damien stepped out of the tree's shadow at the girl. He knew she didn't see him. The movement cost him half a second and the girl was far too busy with announcing her presence to the entire word.

Damien's hand slipped over the girl's mouth from behind her, his other arm turned her around and immediately started guiding her from the immediate area. "There's a frenzied, burned Ursaring destroying half the forest not twenty meters from our current position and you're shouting my Pok?mon's name around like you want the cops of Domino to come and help you in your search." Damien whispered angrily in the girl's ear while he pulled her away in a quick pace. "How the fuck can you claim to be superior when you keep making mistakes like that?" He didn't wait for reaction, just let her go and beckoned her. "Follow me. The Oran Berries attracted a lot of unwanted attention, and your screaming was just icing on the cake. We want to be out of here fast."

They walked for a while, until they came to a small lake. The sounds of dawn were around them, even though the sky was still jet-black. _Another night with at least three chances to die. How else would I live my life?_ He turned to the girl. "I don't know about you, but I'm traveling to Domino city. I have some business there. You can tag along if you want to, but know that I don't like you and that one more fuck-up will be enough for me to leave you to your own designs at whatever place and time we might be. You can act like an obnoxious idiot again when we get to Domino, the whole city is like that anyway."

Damien turned his back to the girl and resumed his walking. He meant to be in Domino in time for the tournament. And he meant to win it. _Let me show all those rookies with their patented starters that the game isn't meant to be played according to the world's rules. Let me show the whole world that the game is meant to be played to your own rules, your own rhythm and your own style, and that nothing all the professors and gym leaders say will change that fact. Let me show the world true terror in the form of something they don't know. Someone who makes his own path. I will see them. I will stand before them, the Gym Leaders and the Elite Four, and I will defy them to their face. I will show them they're wrong, one by one. This tournament is only the first step._

A new grin widened on Damien's face. He would show them, alright. He would show them all, destroy them all and in the end, teach them all a better way. _Let them come at me, one by one. They will fall, one by one._


----------



## Imamember (Oct 7, 2011)

*Levi Spyker
Ego blown!​*
The day begins on the long road to domino city, as Levi is walking along, looking around in the sky, Pidgey and Starly flying by so peacefully looking into the bushes, mankey swinging from the branches, its a beautiful day in the region of sairu, as Levi plugs his ipod earphones in his ears and presses play he begins singing along to his favourite song at the moment Bounce by Calvin Harris, he nods his head back and forth, he continues along the path untill he gets to a group of people protesting outside a small factory style building in the middle of nowhere, Levi walks up to one of the protesters and asks "Whats going on here?" the protester replies with "Inside here they are trying to enhance pokemon by feeding them steroids in the pokemon food, they are trying to create super pokemon, its a travesty this has to be stopped, so either get a picket and help us or move on" the man seemed very angry as he continues to chant along and protest, Levi decides to pick up a picket and join in he begins chanting "Stop the cruelty, stop the cruelty" as it continues for about an hour.

After a long protest outside the factory a few workers come out with shovels and other items throwing them at the protesters this doesnt stop them so they try the more harmfull method of sending out their pokemon, the 2 workers send out Ponyta and Magby respectivly, Levi decides enough is enough and sends out his totodile, one of the protesters sends out his squirtle, the 2 on 2 battle begins, Levi directs totodile "Quick use watergun and cool down that ponyta" As squirtle follows his lead, they both use watergun however the ponyta and magby dodge them, they are insanely fast it must be the steroids they have been fed, the ponyta uses flamethrower and Totodile just takes the attack, however is defeated, "its impossible" Levi says, as the man returns his squirtle and the protesters decide to begin leaving realising they cant win, as Levi and the protesting man begin talking "Im ross" says the man, "what was that insanely strong flamethrower no way can that one hit Knock out my totodile it cant be that high of a level surely" levi responds, the man nods as they begin walking off following the protestors, levi follows them to there local hall where they make their signs and do there talks.

Levi and Ross begin talking again "If only our leader was here at the moment" he says, "Your leader, where is he" Levi asks, "Our leader is an amazing pokemon trainer he has blastoise who takes care of those nasty fire pokemon normaly, he breeds it back home from time to time at his wifes breeding service thats how i came about my squirtle its the blastoice's first offspring" ross tells levi "Where is he now" levi asks "Im not sure but im going to go ring him" ross tells levi as he walks off, Levi sends out totodile and begins healing him with a burn heal to his burns and tells him to rest back in his pokeball as he recalls him again, Levi goes to rest himself and try and think up a plan and ends up falling asleep on the chair in the corner for a few hours....

*[A few hours later]*
As Levi wakes up a few of the protestors have left, when he asks around he is told that they have returned to the sight with their leader, he quickly heads off in the hopes he will meet this guy and meet his blastoise, as levi runs down the path back towards the factory he makes it just in time to see Blastoise finish off ponyta and magby with a hydro pump, after defeating them the workers run back inside and the protestors make their way into the gates off the factory, they begin throwing rocks through the window trying to damage the building, as the local police arrive on the scene, ross and the leader are seen fleeing back towards the hall levi follows them.

As they all arrive back at the hall levi walks up to ross "So what happened back there whats next?" he asks, ross replies with "Well now we hope we done enough for them to close down and release the pokemon they enhanced into the wild, and stop doing it to more victims, by the way here is my friend and leader of our group Mike" as levi shakes his hands mike turns to face him, he has an eye patch and is well built and muscular, a little like levi, he smiles and asks "I bet you want to see blastoise and want a few tips on how to deal the advantage against fire pokemon huh?" Levi responds with "Ofcourse if your willing to tell me" mike nods and then begins to tell him a few tips and tricks to use in battle levi sends out totodile and lets mike inspect him, mike begins checking him out and after totodile does a small show of his moves mike is impressed, "I think totodile just needs a nice long rest to get back to 100% his ego would have taken a hit being defeated by a fire pokemon however it would have happened to most pokemon, you see my blastoise is not your average water pokemon, he is an extremely high level ive had him for 10 years and trained against some of the best trainers in the world, so dont feel bad about loosing to those guys they are thugs who treat pokemon like dirt" he tells Levi, Levi is a little more releaved now and Mike asks him to spend thenight at the hall to fully rejuvenate his totodile before heading on his journey and he will tell him some old stories as they sit down to dinner, ross also convinces levi and he agrees, as they all head over to the table set up in the hall, levi knows that he needs the rest as the tournament in domino city is just around the corner and he must be ready for all challenegs he must face.


----------



## Kei (Oct 7, 2011)

Sam Maid

"Chao----" 

Sam felt her mouth being covered by someone hand, her mind was being thrust into an endless spiral of what the hell was happening and who could it be! But then she realized that it was the man, her heart jumped happily that he was okay!  He didn't seem hurt or anything! Once he let her go and gave her a tongue lashing, she quickly turned around and smiled..

"Hey! I am gla---" she was interuptted by another tongue lashing from him

Sam eyes glared at him for a minute as she folded her arms and looked at him moving forward towards the path to go to Domino city. She felt herself hit herself over the head because the simple fact she was going to say something nice to the bastard in front of her!

She was glad that she didn't, but then when he 'round about' asked her to go to Domino City with her. This boy would learn his lesson about messing with someone like her, she flipped her hair as she moved at a quick pace in front of him...

Stopping him with her own body, she looked upwards and frowned, yeah he was hell of taller than her but she didn't care she was going to get this off her chest and it didn't matter to her!

She poked his chest, "Stop looking down on me damn it! You don't me and I don't know you either! And I can't believe that I was worried about your dumbass!" Sam yelled at him as continued to poke him, "I don't care if you like me because you know what I am going to make you like me!"

"I am going to make you care, you stupid annoying ass male!!!!" Sam said before stepping back and then flipping her hair, "Believe that...I am going to make you regret meeting me!"

Sam smirked as she turned around her hair flip over her shoulders so when she looked over her shoulders and gave him her best seductive glare...

"Sam Maid, that is my name, nice to meet you partner..." she smirked, "I am going to do my damn well best to change that cold ass attitude of yours!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2011)

Kuno said:


> ?CHICORITA!?  Chicorita charged and slammed her head into Johanna's stomach.
> 
> ?Oooff!?  Johanna fell backward, the wind knocked from her.
> 
> ...



Staz couldn?t do much at the time, Chicorita was getting really aggressive with Johanna, to the point that it even attacked her. He thought that it could have been a good idea to knock it out but again the girl stopped Happy, her Totodile, from doing anything and then called the grass pokemon back to its pokeball."You sure it was scared? more like Chicorita doesn?t like humans"the spiky haired boy said, if it was actually scared it could have started to run immediately or confront them in order to escape, not just get in a battle without much sense.

Then jack went and started to heal her wounds as Staz just put his arms behind his head to lie on the ground while looking at the sky.



Eternity said:


> "Hey!" he said automaticly, taking a step towards Johanna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hearing about the tournaments that would take place at Domino city, Staz looked at Bulbasaur and Aipom"Do you wanna participate?"he asked, bulbasaur just made a face of  interest in it while Aipom became kind of excited, so it was dcided, they would participate in the tournament."It could be good, i wanna how other trainers are and how they train their pokemon, sounds interesting. We want to go"he said.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 7, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Staz couldn?t do much at the time, Chicorita was getting really aggressive with Johanna, to the point that it even attacked her. He thought that it could have been a good idea to knock it out but again the girl stopped Happy, her Totodile, from doing anything and then called the grass pokemon back to its pokeball."You sure it was scared? more like Chicorita doesn?t like humans"the spiky haired boy said, if it was actually scared it could have started to run immediately or confront them in order to escape, not just get in a battle without much sense.
> 
> Then jack went and started to heal her wounds as Staz just put his arms behind his head to lie on the ground while looking at the sky.
> 
> ...



"Aye. Maybe, if you are lucky, you will meet me in battle. Your bulbasaur and aipom seem to like you. I love batteling kind trainers." he grinned.

"But before that, what do you two say we take a tour around the bluff? This is supposed to be one of the most myriad placed in the region. We might as well take a look around." The tall man asked, standing up and  holding his hand out towards Johanna, whom he had made sit down as he treated her wounds. He was a tough guy, but no less then a gentleman. And this girl was both sweet and sexy, something that made Jack try even harder to please her.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 7, 2011)

*Crossroads Bluff...

Johanna...*


“I...thank you...”  Johanna hissed slightly as he cleaned the scratches and bandaged them up.  “Usually I'm really good with pokemon.” Again the sheepish smile crept back onto her face.  Rubbing her neck she sighed.  “Maybe you're right.”  She looked over at Staz.  “I wonder what happened to the poor thing that it would be so...aggressive.”  Frown creased her brow as she held up the ball.  She stared at the red and white orb as if it could tell her the secrets of the occupant.  Then she shrugged.  “I'll try again later.”  Clipping it back on her hip she rested her arms on her knees.

“Going to the tournament could be loads of fun.  All the pictures I could draw.”  Johanna's eyes gleamed at the prospect.  “Maybe I can even sell a few.”  She chuckled as she put her stuff back into her bag.  “Kind of low on funds on the moment.  Shouldn't be to hard.  People love to have caricatures drawn with themselves and their pokemon.”  Johanna put her small hand into Jack's large one and let him help her to feet.  'Damn it...' she groaned inwardly at the strange feelings that he caused in her stomach.  With a shake of her head and clearing her throat she brought her mind back and grinned at the two men. 

“Totodile!”  The water pokemon became excited again.  His little green body began to bounce with his energy.

“Happy likes the idea too!”  Johanna laughed, the joy of life back in her eyes.  “So what are we waiting for?  Let's get going!”  She tossed the pack onto her back and began to walk.  “It is a long way to Domino City and we need to tour the bluff on our way!”  She winked and began to walk out into the heart of Crossroads Bluff.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 7, 2011)

*Lul...*

Lul played with the Eevees, one was a hyperactive little kit, hopping around and chasing a ball.  Another was more reserved, but a cuddle bug, hopping around, but wanted to lay on her lap.  The last one she clicked with, it was shy, seemingly hiding away in the corner.  She crawled foreward, kits crawling all over her, and puts her hand out to it, it backs further into the corner.  She picks it up carefully, and sees the little one shaking, she saw herself in that one little Eevee.  

"So, have you found a eevee you want to adopt?" 

?Yes.  This little girl.? She says, cuddling the shy little pokemon.  She smiles at Mira, that Eevee was the last one thought to be chosen especially by a Coordinator.  She pets the Kit with one hand.  ?Klutz won't have an issue.? she says, looking at the Oshawott laying in the grass, sound asleep.

Lul sits down, cuddling the pokemon.  ?So how long have you had your pair?  They look like they love you very much, almost as much as each other.? She asks as the Eevee begins to open up a bit, batting at the oversized Zipper on her coat.  Lul chuckles, then the Eevee quiets  down again, laying down on her lap.  ?I've heard that behind Growlithe, Eevee is one of the most loyal pokemon.? She says, looking at the girl, her blue eyes very soft and caring, she pets the Eevee.

?Eevee?? It looks up at Lul.

?Don't worry, not everything is out to get you...No matter what you think.? she says caringly.

?Ee...Eevee.? it says, rubbing on the blonde girl.

?It's okay little girl...just relax...I feel the same way.? she says, then looks at Mira.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 7, 2011)

*The Carjacker and the Moon!​*
*Four hours following leaving the Pok?mon Center~*

They had been driving for a couple of hours now, Dood sat asleep resting alone in the passenger seat while Nomz had sprawled out in the back of the car passed out. Rex himself was also tired but vowed to keep moving, they where only now approaching Circus Falls, they had gotten lost a few times along the way. Rex needed to rest, his hands where getting tired and his back was killing him, slowly he brought the car to a stop alongside the road and got out of the car and began stretching.

"Ughhh, I need to at least make it to Lamprey Town. I don't care if I have to drive all nig- Shit I need to take a piss." He quickly waddled his way to the side of the road and began "Taking care of business" 

"Aww yeah..."

"Cyndaaaaaa!!!!" Rex quickly turned around not bothering to stop to put anything away and ran to the car window and looked inside, Dood sat there quivering with Nomz holding him and rocking him. He looked suddenly over to Rex and let out his own cry of distress and then quickly back to rocking Cyndaquil. Rex looked at him with a face of bewilderment, not to the fact that they where flipping shit in his car, but more as to how Nomz somehow managed to squeeze his way through the small spot between the car seats and then into the passenger seat. 

"How did you?!" He examined everything further and then began looking around, up, left, right, down.. Oh fuck! He quickly jumped back and zipped up his fly and then looking around once more made sure nobody saw. Out of embarrassment he quickly jumped back in the car and flew down the road. 

"Cyndaaa!!!"
"Munchlax!!!"

The two Pok?mon stared at their owner, looking for an reply and a helpful action to end their distress, all they got though was an embarrassed look from their still fleeing master. After about fifteen minutes of straight driving and screaming the two finally got what they wanted from their a master as he looked over and gave them a puzzled look,

"Look guys you need to calm down, I'm trying to drive!" Unsatisfied with their answer the two let out another cry. 

"Cynda!"
"Munchlax!"
"Teddiursa!"

"What the fuck!?" Rex shot is head to behind his chair where a small bear now balanced in between the seats and danced around. Then, without thinking he twisted the wheel drastically and through himself onto the plains next to the road. OH SHIT!" The car went quite a ways before Rex regained his head enough to slam the break, Dood and Nomz went flying forward and the Teddiursa behind them fell back onto the floor of the backseat.

"Everyone out!"


----------



## Eternity (Oct 7, 2011)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Lul...*
> 
> Lul played with the Eevees, one was a hyperactive little kit, hopping around and chasing a ball.  Another was more reserved, but a cuddle bug, hopping around, but wanted to lay on her lap.  The last one she clicked with, it was shy, seemingly hiding away in the corner.  She crawled foreward, kits crawling all over her, and puts her hand out to it, it backs further into the corner.  She picks it up carefully, and sees the little one shaking, she saw herself in that one little Eevee.
> 
> ...



"Kio and Kia?" Mira said exited. She loved to talk about her two best friends. "Just for 2 years. Feels like a lifetime thought." she smiled to herself, taking a stray lock of hair away from her face and tucking it over her ear.

"That's true. Once they become your friend, they will never let you go. That's also why we do the questions and testing. Our biggest hand-out is eevees, except for the starters of course." she giggles a little.

Kia woke up from her nap, snuggling the sleeping Kia for a second, before jumping down and walking over to the eevees. "Eeveee! Eeev, eeev!" she called out, making the three eevee run over to her. She lay down, letting them drink milk.

"Oh no, I totally forgot!" Mira suddenly called out. "I was so sleeepy,  I totally forgot that they are still not old enough to leave Kia and Kio." she said, looking at Lul with a "im sorry" face. 

"Maaaan! And I don't want to take her away from you either.." she was really starting to feel stupid. "What to do?" she bit her lip a bit.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 7, 2011)

*Akira Masamune*

Akira walked out of the Pokemon center, holding a Pokeball in his right hand.  Within the ball was Raikotsu, his newly aquired Shinx.  He attached the ball to his belt and smiled at his Tepig.  "Alright buddy, let's go grab something to eat, huh?"  Akuma let out a zealous squeal of approval and Akira chuckled.  He walked with his Akuma to a restaurant that served people and Pokemon.  Once inside he was sent to a table and released Raikotsu, who looked up at him, bewildered.  "You hungry?"  Raikotsu nodded vigorously and hopped up to a high chair.  Akira recieved a menu and looked it over.  He knew what Akuma liked, but he didn't know what Raikotsu would like.  Akuma loved sweets so Akira ordered him a sweet berry poffin coated in whipped cream and had a sweet berry glaze on it.  It made him sick just looking at the picture on the menu.  For himself he ordered spicy chicken with rice, something nice and simple. 

Akira looked over at Raikotsu and noticed him staring longingly at a bowl of soup.  He smiled.  "And a bowl of soup for my Shinx.  The same flavor that guy has."  The waitress smiled and nodded, quickly leaving and returning with food.  The trio dug into their meals happily, each of their tastes suited perfectly.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 7, 2011)

*[Pok?mon Sanctuary; Present Day]​*​
 “Aye, I think thit would b’ ah excellent idea.” William states with a grin. With a gesture four more Pok?balls floated out of his coat and spun around his head. Bulkhead’s Pok?ball rocked in place, though the large beast knew that his master wouldn’t let him out. Not in a nice place like this. Condor was often the large Pok?mon’s only escape.  “Awright lads and lasses time tae come oan oot!” William states as the Pok?balls simultaneously expand with the buttons depressing. One by one the creatures great and small pop out.  “AEEEEERRRRRROOOOOO!” a high pitched scream echoes as a large body flies straight up with the stream of light in toe. A dark winged figure spreads across the ground as Swoop spread its large rocky wings wide  “Dactyl!” he adds happily as he speeds off promptly challenging the local fliers to a high speed race. Next up to appear was Eon, William’s Alakazam.  “Ka.” it yawns as its spoons contort and spin in its grasp. Looking around it feels out for other Pok?mon in the sanctuary. A devilish grin spreads under its large mustache. It found Gengar, and when they got together, the pranks that followed were unavoidable  with a blur Eon uses Teleport and vanishes.

 “Mahbeh I should ‘o left him in th’ Pok?ball tae.”  William states as a smaller form appears on the ground near him.  “Slash.” a sly voice cries as the strangely blue quills of Midka the Condor Sandslash appears. Her blue hue was beautiful in the daylight, though her personality was a bit lacking as she took a pot shot at William almost cutting the picnic table in two. She then chuckles before darting off toward the apple tree that CB and Simon’s Haxorus was sitting at, she too wanted some fruit.  “She’s gonna b’ th’ death o’ meh wan day.” William says with a light laugh and  sweat drop as Onslaught appears.  “Chan! Hitmonchan!” the boxing Pok?mon grunts with a flurry of punches as it shadow boxed while dancing around. Throwing both Simon and Will a wide grin it seemed to give the two a thumbs up before returning to its blazing quick rapid fire punches. 



			
				Dante said:
			
		

> “CAN YOUU UN-DER-STA-ND ME? I SP-EA-K ENG-LI-SH”



The unexpected guest asks. William’s eyes slant, he thought this guy had left. About to comment about how ignorant Dante was William is promptly cut off as he,Dante, turns his attention elsewhere. A devilish grin cuts across Will face as he smiles with a comically jagged grin as three yellow triangles appear over his head denoting a devilish idea. _ ‘Eon, how about we cool this guy down a bit?’_ William thinks giving his Psychic Pok?mon a target to unleash their pranks on. 

It didn’t take long for the Psychic prankster to set into action as a large red bucket floated from around the top of the house’s roof and hung precariously over the distracted trainer. The blue energy that covered it forced it to tilt. Then more water than the bucket could possibly hold spills forth and drenches Dante from head to toe. CB getting in on the action quickly fires an Ice Beam past Dante turning the already cold water bitterly cold. 

 “Aye, ken ye understand meh?’ William states a wide grin now covering his face.

*[Domino City; Kaiba Dome Arena]​*​
The Arena stood empty for the most part as attendants quickly went about their business getting the arena prepped. Dead center two men stood, one in a crisp business slacks. The other wore more plain clothing mostly brown in coloration. But uncharacteristically of the man on the left his clothing was also cleaned and neat; his usually disheveled hair is combed back and tied in a small pony tail. His trademark hardhat with light gone. With a grin the man pushes his glasses back up onto his face as he and the other man talked to one another. “Alright guys, in Five, Four.” A camera man states walking in using his fingers to count from three to one.

“This is Ryan Dale on location at the world Famous Kaiba Dome here in lovely down town Domino City.” The sharply dress man states looking into the lens of the camera. “Today on the Pok?factor we have special guest Owen ‘the Fossil Hunter’, Renowned member of the Sairu Region Elite Four!” he proclaims as he motions a hand toward Owen. On cue the camera man pans in on Owen who smiles and waves. “So, why have you elected to contact the Pok?factor with an interview request?” Ryan asks sharply pushing his microphone into Owen’s face. Teetering back a wavy worried smile crosses Owen’s lips. “Actually I was asked by the League to do this.” Owen replies pulling both hands into the air defensively, “Aparantly I’m the ‘loveable one’.” Owen adds throwing quotation marks around loveable one with his fingers. “Ah, I see.” Ryan replies pulling the mic back to his face, “However that still doesn’t answer my question, why are we here today on site at the Kaiba Dome!” Ryan asks putting emphasis on Kaiba Dome as the mic is pushed back toward Owen. “To inform the people on the state of the League; two years after the Black Hand.” Own states a warm smile spread across his features. This of course rouses Ryan’s interest as he quickly pulls the mic back to his face. “The Black Hand, the infamous gang of thugs led by Morgan, yes? And what of the rumors that officials failed to capture the elite upper officers of the Black Hand?” Ryan asks shoving the mic forward again.

“Well that isn’t what I’m here to discuss, I’m just here to..” “So what you’re telling me is that what is actually going on cannot be discussed on the air? What if anything is the Pok?mon League hiding?” Ryan asks cutting Owen off mid-sentence before pushing the mic back toward him. “No, no. That isn’t what I’m saying; please don’t put words in my mouth. And I assure the people of this and every region that we captured every surviving member of the Black Hand and their Team Mystic Affiliation.” Own states though he knew quite better. Morgan was unfortunately the fall person in this whole affair. “So.” “All I’m here to do is tell the people that two years after the fact, we are stronger than ever. We have two new members that have been recently inducted into the Elite Four as well as a new Champion that has filled the void that the death of the last left.” Owen states pulling the mic back toward him cutting Ryan off this time. “Ah well that is excellent new Owen.” Ryan states slightly annoyed that he was cut off on his own show. 

The interview goes on several more moments as Owen answers more questions that Ryan as well as viewers that called in had for him. As the interview rounded to an end a sharply dressed man, just off camera, hands Owen a small card. With a blank expression Owen reads it silently. “What do we have their Owen, urgent business?” Ryan asks pushing the mic back to Owen. “Not really.” Owen replies folding the card up. “Apparently Kaiba wants me to announce his region wide tournament that happens in X days here and across Sairu.” Owen simply states handing the card to Ryan. “If Kaiba wanted to announce this, he can get off his lazy hindquarters and do it himself.” Owen states firmly walking off camera. “Um……” Ryan states with worry about his tone as Owen walked away. 

“Well, yes Next on the Pok?factor. Grate battle Replays of years past. Log onto Pok?factor.com with your Pok?dex App to vote for the battles that will be dissected today!!!!!!..........”


----------



## Eternity (Oct 7, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Crossroads Bluff...
> 
> Johanna...*
> 
> ...



"Hehe! Lets go then!" he said loudly with a big grin, spinning around while walking, signaling Staz to follow. Then he took some long steps, calming his walk when was beside Johanna. His left hand was swollen after he used it to patch up Johanna, but he was good enough to hide the pain and inflamation.

After walking around, registering pokemon on their pokedex and just having fun talking, the trio came to a plain. Right in the middle of it, stood a small buneary. It was not afraid of the three people coming straight towards her at all. "Hey, look at that, what a brave buneary." Jack said, before an evilish grin creeped up on him. "Dibs!" he yelled out, starteling both Johanna and Staz, as well as the buneary. "Zoia! Ember!" the small torchic jumped in front of Jack, sending several hot embers towards the buneary. "Buneary!" the buneary shrieked, jumping out of the way. 

"Again! Ember!" he yelled, grinning from ear to ear. The emers hit straight on, knicking the buneary back. "Pound!" he followed up. Zoia, leaped into the air, landing incredibly hard for her small size on the slightly bigger buneary. Taking out an empty pokeball, he threw it at the buneary. 
_
*Shake* ... *Shake* ...... *Skake* ............ *Shake* ..................... *Ping*_

"Quick, but effective. Good job Zoia!" he said, picking the pokeball up, tucking it into his sash, and walking over to Johanna and Staz. "Too quick?" he said with a grin, almost laughing somewhat. He knew that Johanna would have wanted to draw it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2011)

*Staz Slayer*

The boy stayed in silence for some moments, lost in his thoughts, not noticing at all Johanna standing up and starting to walk into the Crossroad Bluff once again. What kind of trainers he would meet, what kind of pokemon he would see, also how are the tournaments arranged and of course the kind of strategies that the other trainers would implement in different kind of situation during a pokemon battle; watching all those things  in front of him with his own eyes, was something that made his excitement to grow.

"Bulbasaur!""Aipom!"both pokemon made him to come back from his own world only for the spiky-haired guy to notice that Jack and Johanna were already walking away to explore the Bluffs before going towards Domino City. The thought that he should visit his aunt when passing by Lamprey town before continuing his journey, passed through his mind."Hey, guys! Wait for me"he said standing up and then following the blonde girl and the red-haired man he just met.

Bulbasaur walking just next to him while Aipom was already inside his jacket just showing his head,hands and this time around his tail as well while his body was hidden inside the cloth"You sure like to travel like this" he said as Aipom just smiled and laughed a little. Catching up with them, "I wonder what kind of pokemon are around here? i saw some when I came out of the forest but I think there are a lot more"he stated looking around trying to locate another interesting pokemon.

After walking around, registering pokemon on their pokedex and just having fun talking, the trio came to a plain. Right in the middle of it, stood a small buneary. It was not afraid of the three people coming straight towards her at all. Immediately Jack went over the pokemon to capture it, thing that he achieved really fast."Woah, that was fast"Staz said a bit impressed.

It wasn?t long before they passed next to a pile of big rocks, and walking from behind it a dark orange lizard-like pokemon was coming out as if nothing was happening"Oi guys, look at that!"he said, the appearance of the pokemon was kind of cool, thing that called the attention of the boy and of course his presence called the attention of the pokemon, actually an Scraggy. Taking out his Pokedex, the guy wanted to see the entry of the pokemon.



> Scraggy, the Shedding Pok?mon. The lower half of Scraggy's body is covered by a tough rubbery skin and when someone makes eye contact it responds with Headbutt.



"An Scraggy, uh? Wait, its color is different from the one in the Pokedex."he said and then looked at the pokemon, something that he shouldn?t have done. As soon as their eyes met, the lizard-like pokemon attacked Staz with a head butt though Aipom was fast enough to came out of Staz?s jacket and stop Scraggy, making the pokemon to raise its pelt as some kind of defense."Aipom!"the monkey let out a battle cry. Scraggy frowned and let his pelt go down, he accepted the challenge.

"That was...unexpected. Anyway he is interesting, let?s catch him, Aipom. He shall be part of our team"Staz said with a little smile in his lips.


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2011)

*Simple Mechanic?
Bull Shit​*
Thomas cringed as the buildings fell in over both him and Alex. Duskull rushed to his aid, but he wouldn't arrive in time. Thomas thought it was over, and he saw Alex curl up in natural defense. Thomas couldn't help but do the same. Seconds later, Duskull was next to him, but he wasn't dead.

He looked over his head, just as Alex did, and saw the _falling_ building chunks above them. A confused look painted his face. If he were a pokemon, he'd have hurt himself in his confusion. Looking around for an answer, he found the same one his friend had. A large blue, glimmering steel pokemon, glowing with the psychic move it had used to same them. Riding atop this massive Metagross was a mechanic by the look of things.

The man was simply eating his breakfast. Thomas didn't know how to feel about that, but this man had saved their lives. Duskull was obviously overjoyed and hugging the side of Thomas's face as he sat there in bewilderment. Soon after, Thomas could only watch as the Metagross and it's trainer put the bald criminal in his place, not even giving him a chance to call forth anymore pokemon.

"Sweet Jesus..." Thomas sighed to himself, Duskull now floating next to him. The man took the briefcase and explained his situation to the boys. As the man walked away in the other direction, Thomas looked to Alex just as he looked to him. The two nodded and Alex called out for the man to wait. He turned around with a questioning hum.

"We owe you our lives, sir! Please, train us to be better pokemon trainers!" Thomas rashly called out both hopefully and in admiration. If Thomas and Alex could get this man to train them, they'd be ready for the tournament. They'd be better than ready. They'd be FUCKING READY.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 8, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Vercetti Street, Domino City, Sairu*​
As all things settled down and the criminal was finally apprehended their savior politely thanked Alex and Thomas, as if the two of them had actually caught the bald criminal. In fact it had been this guy and his Metagross who did almost effortlessly. Neither Alex nor Thomas had any idea who this young man really was, but both were highly impressed with his abilities and the way he did it. Both trainers looked at each other and had the same idea, they had to get this guy to prepare them for the tournament. They had to.

Alex was the first one to call out for the man to wait as both boys sprinted forward. The man did indeed stop, looking over his shoulder at the two running rookies. "Hm?" His lazy eyes now focused on them as they stood in front of him, two young boys around the age of 15, and one of them just asked him to train them. He contemplated the idea for a few seconds, Alex looking on with big eyes. "Hmmmm sorry but I don't have the time. Maybe some other time."

The man offered a polite smile to the two, he had a day job. And he really wasn't that interested in money or having students. Alex looked on, quickly jumping in after Thomas. "Sir please! You were so ubber awesome back there! You were like Luffy when he fought that Pacifista after the time skip!" The man fully turned around looking at Alex' attempt to persuade him, a soft smile on his face. Yeah he read that chapter, and he appreciated the compliment too but... "You both seem like nice kids, and I appreciate the compliment. But I have work to do in the shop." Trying to get out of it the black haired man didn't really feel like training anybody, though then again he thought back to how he started out as a trainer years ago. Looking at Thomas and then at Alex who were both giving him the puppy dog look the man was obviously going back and forth a little. "We'll help out with anything you want us to. _Sensei!_"

The mechanic looked at the two, what did you two just say? "Say that again." He said leaning in a bit closer, both Alex and Thomas saying "Sensei" in unison. The trainer of the Metagross was now leaning towards them, he liked being called Sensei, that was so awesome for a man Samurai fan like him. Both Alex and Thomas looked on as the man gave his final reply. "Ok I'll do it."

Success! Alex jumped up, they had a sensei! his arms in the air and joy building up, but both he and his friend were cut on in their celebration by the young man. "Be at Holland park tonight at 8:30. That's when we'll begin, until then rest up and recover. Oh and there's one condition if I'm gonna do this. You have to call me _Sensei_ from now on." Alex nodded with a big smile on face, but he kept it together, Thomas likewise nodded and their new trainer simply nodded as well and turned around.

Walking out of the alley and in to Vercetti Street he raised his left hand and waved at the two trainers. "I'll cya tonight then." And after making a left turn he was out of their sights. As that happened Alex turned towards Thomas, excited. "Yes! We got a trainer! you were awesome!!!" Little would both boys know that the training they were about to receive was more then they actually bargained for. But they would have about 10 hours to rest up and recover from the Rhydon fight... So for now it was back to the Pokemon Center for them...


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2011)

*A Bond That Can Never Be Broken
Overcoming These Feelings That Hold Us Back









​*
Thomas was happy with the man's decision to help them later that evening, and he could feel how excited Alex was as well. He was excited on the outside, putting up a fake front to keep Alex from worrying about him. He kept silent and to himself on their bike ride back to the pokemon center, seeming spaced out as they followed their foot steps, or bike tracks, back to Holland Park where they'd be meeting up with Sensei in about 10 hours or so. The morning had been rough, and he needed his rest, but other things had been on his mind. Other things were passing through his thought right now, and he wasn't going to be able to rest until he dealt with them.

"We're back, Nurse Joy..." Thomas called out almost in monotone as the boys walked through the sliding door. Duskull was still out and about Thomas, obviously feeling the distanced feelings of his trainer. "Here, Magby and Elekid were hurt pretty bad... Duskull is ok though..." Thomas spoke quietly as he handed his pokeballs to Nurse Joy almost in a rush. "Something wrong?" she asked sweetly as ever. But Thomas didn't want to worry her.

"No, just still a bit beaten up myself... I'm going to take Duskull for a walk... Hey Alex, would it be okay if you just waited here for your pokemon and mine?" but without waiting for an answer, Thomas swiftly distanced himself from the others and strode out of the center, leaving the others in a bewildered state, obviously worried about him.

Outside, Thomas passed up the bikes that were locked to the rack, and Duskull followed along suit. Thomas was different right now. Zoned out, thoughtful even, but the main thing was that he wasn't showing any timidity. Even in the early day time rush for work and for school, Thomas simply blended in with the people as he made his way to the park. Duskull almost had a hard time following him with all the people and the way he seemed to just melt into them.

Thomas soon came to the now familiar gates of Holland Park, not pausing to take in the scenery. He walked on the still damp grass to a nearby shaded area, home to a gang of trees that blocked out the sun. This at least made Duskull a little happy, although still worried about his trainer. Thomas sat down against a tree and looked up to Duskull, who was now hovering in front of him.

Times like this reminded him of all the times he'd been sad, afraid, or angry with everyone as a kid. Sad because his dad was never home anymore and his mom wouldn't tell him that he'd died in an accident during his travels... Afraid of the world around him because he had no one to turn to and no one to console himself with... And angry at the other kids who made fun of him for always having his hood up out of fear of friendship. Thomas would always run to that dreary forest near the Suofreight Gym. Mirage sometimes noticed him as he'd run past the gym and into the woods.

One of those days had been the day he'd met Duskull. He'd been close to giving up, he didn't want to live with the people in his town anymore, he didn't want to be around the kids that didn't understand the fear he felt. He didn't want to be around the people who kept the whereabouts of his dad kept a secret from him. He didn't want to be around anyone period. He just wanted to leave, to leave and let the world forget about him. He had been slouched against a tree, such as he was now in Holland Park, when the young Duskull had hurtled out of the tree branches above him in an attempt to frighten him. It'd worked, of course.

Thomas had jumped right out of his skin, flying away from the ghost. Duskull had laughed playfully, but Thomas was no where near the way he felt around new people today. Back then he'd been far worse. He just started running in the other direction, as far as his short legs would take him. This led to dismay as he got lost deep in the forest late into the night, when stronger, scarier pokemon would have been appearing.

Duskull, though, had felt as if this had been his fault, and had followed Thomas deep into the darkness, only to find him and try to be a little nicer this time around. Thomas could tell that the pokemon meant no harm and was only trying to be his friend. They had a connection almost instantly as Thomas put himself forward towards another living thing for the first time, reaching out and patting Duskull on the head. Duskull had smiled as best he could, which had almost made Thomas laugh, but he'd held it in. Usual habit.

With that, as night began to descend, Duskull and Thomas had stayed with one another throughout the night, hiding beneath the trees from any pokemon that had been out looking for a midnight snack. Duskull comforted Thomas. Duskull made Thomas feel like he wasn't alone, and that perhaps people really did want to help him. Want to be friends with him.

That next day they'd been found by Mirage, whom his mom had asked for help. Mirage guided them back to Suofreight and back home. From then on out, Duskull and Thomas had been inseparable. Mirage even let Thomas use a standard starter pokemon to catch Duskull properly to cement their relationship.

And now here he was again. Only a slight ways into their journey and Thomas was cowering under a tree again, afraid to move. But just like that time, Duskull wouldn't leave his side. Thomas suddenly jerked his hood over his eyes and pulled Duskull into his chest, hugging the ghost pokemon as if someone was about to come and take him away.

"Duskull... I don't know if I can go on... That incident... what just happened.. I.. I can't... I almost put you in harm's way..." Thomas couldn't help but stutter as a small tear bled onto the ghost pokemon's head from Thomas's cheek, only to be followed by more as Thomas began to cry, "I know I was in more danger in the end... but if something had happened... to you... I... I..." Thomas couldn't even speak now, crying softly to himself as he held his friend tightly.

Duskull was caught off guard. He knew Thomas cared, but he had never seen Thomas cry for him, and certainly not after he himself had been in a life-or-death situation. Duskull embraced his trainer, his friend. The two of them just sat there until Thomas calmed down, sniffing and rubbing his nose like a little kid who'd lost their favorite toy and recovered it. Thomas let Duskull return to hovering, standing up himself and pulling his hood off, rubbing his nose one last time.

"Thanks... buddy..." Thomas sighed, taking a deep breath, "What do you say we do some more laps before heading back to the center, just you and me?"

"Duskull, Duskull!"

The pokemon cried happily and Thomas nodded. The two of them took off together around Holland Park, just as they had before the incident with the bald man. The two of them were as close as friends could be, and nothing would ever tear the two of them apart. They were inseparable, simple as that.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 8, 2011)

*Levi Spyker

Domino City, An Arms Length Away!*​
As The day begins Levi is walking along the path to Domino City, this is the last part of thr route before he hits the major town, he is looking forward to entering, as the pokemon tournament is getting closer and closer, Levi is really starting to form a bond with his pokemon and cannot wait for them to battle in a real heated encounter.










​
Levi continues walking and hears a loud bang noise he looks up it apears a storm is on its way so he heads into a small little opening in some rocks to his right and hides in the small cave like structure, as it begins to rain he stays here for a few hours and has a sleep, after waking up the storm has not passed it is worse than earlier in fact its intense, as he begins worrying if he will make it to Domino city in time for the tournament he begins worrying he will be here for days depending on how bad it is, he decides to pop his head out and see, its a snow storm, that is very unusual for this time of year Levi sends out his totodile and tells him to go out and see if he can figure out what direction the storm is heading and if its going to pass soon so he they can go to domino city.

As totodile is a water pokemon he is enjoying himself in the rain and snow, untill a huge wind comes through and blows him away, Levi panics and runs out into the storm, being pelted by Large balls of hail and snow, he tries to trek through it yelling "TOTODILE WHERE ARE YOU?" but to no avail, he decides to send out Snover since he is an icy type pokemon he is at home in the snow and ice, however due to snovers Snow Warning ability an instant hail storm begins making the conditions even worse, even Snover is struggling in this strong of a storm, its to intense and they are forced to take cover again, however Levi refuses to give up, he begins taking out his jacket from his backpack and ties it around his face like a mask getting snover to rip 2 holes for his eyes to be able to see out of, this is so he doesnt have to breeth in the cold air and get sick, the two head out again still yelling "TOTODILE WHERE ARE YOU" as Snover begins crying "SNOVVVVVEEEERRRR SNO SNO SNOVERRRRRR!" still no return, untill suddenly up ahead is a bright light, Levi and Snover continue and begin running towards the light as he gets up towards it there is a man with a flashlight and an abomasnow.. 

Levi pulls out his pokedex and checks out the pokemon, Abomasnow, the Frost Tree Pok?mon and the evolved form of Snover. Abomasnow appear when snow flowers bloom and return to places unknown when the petals fall. "Wow so thats your evolution Snover" levi says "Snover sno" replied snover. the man says hi, "Well hi there, im Jim, you wouldnt own this totodile i picked up floating around would you?" Levi replies with "Why yes i do" he returns totodile in his pokeball then asks "So what are you doing out in a storm like this?" jim replies with "Im an ice type pokemon specialist so this is kind of what i love, i heard a huge storm was hitting and decided to head on over to train in it, nothing better than training ice pokemon in an icey snow storm. I see you and Snover are training aswell." Levi looks puzzled like the man is a lunatic then replies "We tried to help totodile but the storm was too intense for my snover, he isnt that strong yet, but we are headed to domino city to enter the Pokemon tournament there this week." the man chuckles "If your enetring the tournament Snover needs to beef up a bit shine that coat up and learn a nice little suprise for them here i have just the thing, come with me for the afternoon whilst the storm continues and train your snover with my abomasnow ill teach it a nice nifty attack that will sure come in handy" the man asks, levi agrees.  _(TBC in flashback later)_

*[the next morning]*
As Levi heads into Domino city, pokemon all warn out from training and the storm long behind him he heads over to the pokemon centre and heals his pokemon before letting them out of their pokeballs, Snover and totodile look happy and Levi asks them "So guys do you wanna head out into the sunshine get some fresh air and stuff?" the pokemon look excited and begin jumping up and down, levi then asks the nurse "Do you know any good parks nearby i can go and soak up the sun?" the nurse replies "Yes Holland Park is just outside to your left you wont miss it in fact you would have passed it on your way here" Levi thanks the nurse and then heads out and walks over to the park, the pokemon are excited and jumping around chasing each other as he enters Holland park he looks around and notices another young trainer with a Duskull running around, he heads over to say hello, as he interupts the trainer.

"Im sorry to interupt, but you look like your training, am i right?, there a tournament here next week im going to enter and if you wouldnt mind id love to train with someone else and not by myself." levi asks..


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2011)

*Training is Always a Good Thing
Jumping the Gun is Even Better!*​Thomas and Duskull kept running around the park. The cool breeze rushing by them, the sound of birds chirping their bird songs. Hopefully not Perish Song, Thomas didn't really want to faint at the moment. Another trainer was approaching them thought, one Thomas had yet to meet.

Thomas stopped, Duskull halting itself as well, as the other Trainer, followed by a Snover and a Totodile walked up to them and asked them for a training partner in a polite, respectful tone. Thomas was always welcome to a training partner, and the thought of a battle always managed to get him fired up.

However, on the flip side, Thomas didn't really want to leave Alex waiting at the pokemon center. Then again, the more training Thomas could get in the better. Perhaps he could impress their Sensei later in the evening? He didn't really know, and to be honest, the thought of a heated battle was beginning to get to him. He couldn't hold back, he'd challenge this man.

"You know what..." Thomas began, "We really could use some practice with out new move... eh Duskull?" The small ghost pokemon nodded in agreement. He had just learnt a new move, Shadow Sneak, and he, too, wanted to try it out. Thomas nodded to his pokemon and looked back to his fellow trainer before him.

"Sure, I'll train with you... We can have a battle here in the park, as long as we're careful not to break anything or damage the scenery... But I've only got my Duskull here with me, so you'll have to settle for one on one!" Thomas spoke, his usual timidity vanished at the idea of a pokemon battle.

Thomas looked at the man's pokemon as he awaited a response. Both looked quite healthy and chipper, perhaps he'd come from the pokemon center. Maybe he'd met Alex? Oh well, All Thomas really cared for right now was the impending battle he was about to have with this pokemon trainer. Which pokemon would he use? Snover? Totodile? Thomas had no idea but the suspense was eating at him inside and out.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 8, 2011)

*Levi Spyker
Never backing down!*​
As Levi stood there and thought for a few minutes over the mans challenge to a pokemon battle he was itching at the chance to see what the city had to offer power wise right before the tournament however he begun to think what if he gets defeated and looks like a laughing stock, would he be able to show his face at the tournament, these thoughts all rushing through his head as he made his decision.

the sweat begun to drip down the side of his face as he took a glance at Snover who was eager for a fight the intense stare between he and this mans Duskull Levi didnt know what to do he had made the decision in his head to decline however after seeing snovers response he then looked down at totodile who also was pretty excited at the prospect of either being in or watching a battle, Levi decided enough was enough, he wasnt going to look like a coward in front of this man, after all he could be a future friend, ally, team mate of Levi's infact he could be just what Levi needed for the tournament the perfect warmup win or loose he would be able to put his pokemon to the test.

He looked down at Snover once more "What do you say snover you wanna take this one?" as Snover looked up at him with a huge grin on his face he replied "Snover Sno Snover Sno" Very excited now knowing the battle would begin shortly, "Well then perfect time to test out the new move you learn whilst training with jim up in the mountains, although its pretty sunny here today i guess its not going to be at our advantage, not to worry" he thought to himself.

He looked over at the trainer who was patiently and respectfully awaiting a response "Sure we will battle you, One vs One winner takes the match, what do you say to those rules?" as he awaited the trainers response.


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2011)

*Training is Always a Good Thing
Jumping the Gun is Even Better!*​
With conditions set and his opponent obviously having chosen his pokemon, the Snover, Thomas smiled, backing up to allow space for the pokemon. That familiar fire was burning in his gut again, and the passion for battle that lay dormant within him at usual times was awakening once more. He was ready. "I accept those rules! One on one, my Duskull versus your Snover... Now if you don't mind, I'm going to make the first move!" Thomas shouted out in response to the man's set-up.

"Duskull, use Leer and quickly follow up with Double Team!" Thomas commanded, the ghost pokemon happy to oblige. Duskull glared Snover in the eye, lowering the icy grass pokemon's defense somewhat before Duskull began moving rapidly around his target, creating afterimages of himself. This was a move Duskull usually learned from TM, but Thomas and Duskull, with all of their vigorous running, and from watching Yanma move so much, had learned it on their own! Thomas's Duskull was special alright, and now speed wasn't as much a problem as it once was.

Thomas thought fast, he wasn't going to give the enemy any time to fight back before he attacked. "Okay Duskull! Next move, use Shadow Sneak!" Shadow Sneak was an extremely fast move where Duskull would extend his shadow and use it to travel behind his target, striking them swiftly before they could strike back. And Duskull did just this.

As per Double Team, the afterimages all seemed to be doing the same thing, sever shadows suddenly creeping along the blades of grass and underneath Snover, who would have no idea where Duskull would appear. Obviously, Duskull quickly popped from the shadows behind Snover and struck it would the quick Shadow Sneak, using the speed of the move to avoid any unnecessary hits if possible.

Thomas looked on, proud of his pokemon as he fought against the new opponent. Thomas knew that battling with Alex and the running practice they'd been doing would pay off. In truth, Thomas has gone out and done this before without Alex's knowledge, not to mention all the running they did before their journey began. Thomas was confident in his Duskull, and Duskull could feel the passion reverberating within him.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 8, 2011)

*Levi Spyker*
*Outclassed but not outsmarted!*​
As the trainer agreed and started the battle very swiftly it caught levi off guard from the get go, as the Duskull didnt look very fast its first attack of Leer hit Snover directly in the eyes putting him off his game, as his defense lowered and he was kind of blinded he opened his eyes slowely noticing that there was now numerous duskull around him they were everywhere, where they illusions or was it that he was being attacked by a swarm of Duskull, he didnt know what to think as Levi shouted out "Snover thats double team you need to find the real Duskull!"

Snover looked up and was trying to analyse the situation try and notice where the original was however he was a sitting duck to be attacked and he isnt very fast meaning he would be hit directly and take the full blow of an attack, as Levi heard the trainer shout to duskull again to use shadow sneak he knew snover was in trouble "SNOVER WATCH OUT PREPARE YOURSELF!!!" Levi screamed, as Snover was hit, he felt like he was being hit from all angles due to the Double Team, he was seeing all of these duskull hit him at once from shadows all around him the pain was circulating through his body not realising he had only been hit once and not being able to pinpoint the direction of the pain, he closed his eyes and it was as if the battle had hit slow mo, he realised the main attack had hit him from behind as he turned levi yelled 'Use Razor Leaf!"

Snover done as was asked of him, however Duskull was not behind him, he was sure he was hit from behind, Levi was sure the attack had hit him from behind, however the attack was that fast and added with the leer earlier and the double team, Snover's senses and reaction times were just all out of wack, as he was starting to hurt and feel exhausted from just the opening exchange he was outclassed but not outsmarted, as levi thought quick he davised a plan to deal with the doubleteam and hit Duskull directly however it would leave him wide open for a counter attack, it wasnt going to be enough to put duskull away for the count but it would surely gain his and this trainers respect and show snover was not tossed around like a ragdoll.










​
"Ok snover first utilise your ability Snow Warning" Snow Warning will summon a hailstorm in battle. Its effects are the same as Hail but, instead of lasting for Several minutes (five turns), it lasts for the whole battle until replaced. If a Pok?mon with Snow Warning is sent out in the same turn as another Pok?mon whose Ability affects the weather, the slower Pok?mon's Ability will override the faster Ability. Meaning that because Snover is a slow pokemon most of the time its a great advantage. 

As Snow warning takes effect its not to its full potential being outdoors in the parklands however a snow storm begins to brew as the weather begins to intensify and the hailstones begin to form and fly around the battlefield, "Now snover follow it up with your new move use BLIZZARD! and give it everything you got, the duskull may be using double team it can try and run but it definately cant hide blizzard!!!!!" as Snover builds up its attack and lets loose, the Blizzard intensifies due to Snover being an ice type pokemon aswell as the current hailstorm meaning the chances of it missing are zero.

Duskull is sure to be hit by the move and wont be able to evade however snover is extremely exhausted and is open for the counter, meaning that if duskull survives the blizzard he will be all but target practise for a final finishing blow!...


----------



## Kuno (Oct 8, 2011)

*Pokemon Sanctuary...

Kiya...*

“What...”  Kiya was trying to figure out what he was talking about then her green eyes grew wide.  “I really don't think you want to be talking to that man in that way.”  She covered her mouth as spoke toward him, glancing periodically at Will.  “Don't worry!  I'll deal with him!”  Kiya called back, hoping to appease the gym leader.  She had never met him but she knew from the letters that Rin wrote, news she had heard, and of course the gossip Yuki had imparted when Kiya had arrived with Zeke.

“I..what the...”  the young blonde woman saw the rose, it smacked her in the face but Sweetness grabbed it as began to fall.  “Leap into your...”  Kiya's right eye began to twitch as she watched the man before her.  The small turtwig by her side joined the man's companion pokemon and smacked his own forehead with his hand.  

_'Did he just refer to himself in third person?'_  Kiya thought to herself but gave a sigh of relief when he mentioned it being an ice breaker.  “You certainly are interesting.”  She said with a chuckle, Happiny happily played with rose in her hands.  “Your pokemon are certainly welcome to wander about the sanctuary.  In fact we encourage it.”  She stepped back and waved her hand.  “And, don't worry, we have some very strong pokemon that guard the sanctuary.  Well, you've met Tank, he is just one of many.”  She gestured toward the giant of a Rhyperion that stood not too far away.  

The smokescreen having drawn him closer, Tank gave a huff and wandered back to his post when he heard Kiya talking about protection in the sanctuary.

“Music?  Oh...yeah one of the people that watches over the place is having a birthday.  She loves music so that would be great!”  Kiya grinned happily then spotted the floating bucket.  The young woman had only been at the sanctuary a few days but had gotten use to the practical jokes that abounded there.  Too many ghost pokemon, not the least of which was the Misdreavous that belonged to Rin and the Shuppet that seemed to enjoy stalking Nick.  

With a shake of her head, Kiya backed up a little, deciding she wasn't going to wear whatever was in the bucket along with the poor trainer in front of her.  The bucket flipped and out poured water, immense amounts of water and Kiya knew it wasn't one of the sanctuary's pokemon.  “Who...”  The blonde woman turned around and her eyes grew big as William spoke.  “I told you not to mess with him...”  She sighed, knowing her warning had come too late anyway.  “Once you are ready I can show you to a room where you can change and warm up.  Just let me know.”  She backed away deciding she wasn't going to be involved in anyway besides she was trying to hide the laugh that was bubbling up as Kiya saw the icy water settle against Dante's skin.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 8, 2011)

*Staz*

The fight was about to start though the boy ignored a little the fact that Aipom being a normal-type was weak against a fighting type like Scraggy."we will manage to win"he said to himself before Scraggy ran towards Aipom and swipes its leg to make Aipom trip though the monkey pokemon was faster and jumped avoiding the attack.

"Aipom, swift" Aipom waved his tail letting a bunch of stars come out from it hitting Scraggy which was sent back by the attack, though it stood up almost immediately.

"He is tough"he said trying to figure how to defeat the orange pokemon."Scraggy!"the lizard jumped headbutting Aipom getting the same result that Aipom got with his swift. Now they were equal but it was time to finish the battle. An idea crossed Staz?s mind and then eh was able to see the victory.

"Scraggy!"Scraggy dashed trying to land a new low kick"Aipom, Scratch"the monkey pokemon being faster than scraggy was able to stop the lizard in his track"Now, fury swipes!"then with a series of scratches, Aipom started to damage scraggy which could barely defend against the continuous attack. It wasn?t long before the lizard-like pokemon fell down.

"Nice, aipom"he said and then threw a pokeball while Scraggy was trying to stand up. 

*Shake* *shake**shake*

Actually the pokeball remained shaking for while with Scraggy trying to break out from it though it was just a question of time before it stopped. The capture was a success."Great!"he said and went over to take the pokeball and pat Aipom"Now we have Scraggy in the team"he said smiling as Bulbasaur arrived running to where he and Aipom were."Now let?s keep exploring"he said turning to see Johanna and Jack.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 8, 2011)

*Pokemon Sanctuary...

Rin...*

The women walked toward the kitchen and Rin listened to Yuki talking.  _'It is good to be home...'_ Rin thought with a smile.  Of course wherever Simon was, Rin considered home but this place held the warmth that the big city was lacking.  Shadow Island had a good sized population but they were concentrated it one place so at times Rin felt overwhelmed in Domino City and yearned for this special place.

It was long before Yuki's talking really picked up and Rin payed closer attention.  Then a scowl creased the woman's brow.  ?A basement?  Why didn't you ever tell me about this??  She said after they found the honey, she would have said something sooner but she had to let the bit of information run through her mind.  ?You could have called or written!?  Rin said and let fly her fist into the side of Yuki's shoulder.  

The punch didn't hurt any more than a slight twinge, as Yuki was tough and fighting wasn't anywhere near the blonde's strong point but it got the point across.  Yuki had the good sense to look sheepish.  ?I didn't think about it until now.?

Rolling her eyes, Rin let out a laugh.  ?I am really surprised Daddy didn't find it when they were remodeling the house.  You'll have to take me down there later.?  She then turned toward Amy and smiled.  ?Don't worry, there aren't many people on this world that can understand Yuki when she gets going.?  She leaned down on the counter and watched the Shuppet floating nearby.  ?Luckily I have been around her all my life so it becomes second nature.?

She turned back toward her sister for a moment and a worried frown crossed her brow.  ?I'm glad Nick was here to help Yuki.  I'm sorry you went through that...?  Big tears shown in Rin's eyes as she thought about the terror her sister must have felt, then thought about the poor lost soul that the pair had taken the time to bury.  ?And, thank you for burying the man and his pokemon.?  The woman thought for a moment and nodded.  ?Maybe we should set aside a small area for a cemetery around here.  It would be fitting...?

?We'll think about that another time.?  Rin fought the tears back and smiled.  ?Right now we have some delicious tea to drink and a birthday to celebrate!  Plus we need to catch up with that cousin of ours!?  Rin grinned and thought about the other thing she wanted to do, that could wait until later when she had some alone time and was able to wander away.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 8, 2011)

*Crossroads Bluff...

Johanna...*


Eternity said:


> "Hehe! Lets go then!" he said loudly with a big grin, spinning around while walking, signaling Staz to follow. Then he took some long steps, calming his walk when was beside Johanna. His left hand was swollen after he used it to patch up Johanna, but he was good enough to hide the pain and inflamation.
> 
> After walking around, registering pokemon on their pokedex and just having fun talking, the trio came to a plain. Right in the middle of it, stood a small buneary. It was not afraid of the three people coming straight towards her at all. "Hey, look at that, what a brave buneary." Jack said, before an evilish grin creeped up on him. "Dibs!" he yelled out, starteling both Johanna and Staz, as well as the buneary. "Zoia! Ember!" the small torchic jumped in front of Jack, sending several hot embers towards the buneary. "Buneary!" the buneary shrieked, jumping out of the way.
> 
> ...


The afternoon whizzed by for Johanna.  It had been along time since she had so much fun, it had also been a long time since she had spent so much time in the company of humans.  Johanna enjoyed the joking and camaraderie of having friends, even if they were knew and she didn't know quite what to make of the pair yet.  

Johanna's pokedex was filling up nicely along with the pages of her sketchbook.  She would need a new one soon though she wasn't worried as they were heading over to a large city.  That in itself made the woman a bit nervous but it would be fun and she would be able to make a bit of money off of the pictures she drew.  

When they spotted the buneary, Johanna thought it was adorable and began to draw but Jack caught it too quickly.  ?Well you have to promise me that I can sketch it later!?  She gave off a small pout teasingly then closed her book as they began walking.  ?That was a great catch!  Fast too!?  She grinned as they continued on resisting the urge to give him a hug of congratulations, it was just something she did when she was happy for someone.  Johanna's totodile got a lot of hugs.


luffy no haki said:


> *Staz*
> 
> The fight was about to start though the boy ignored a little the fact that Aipom being a normal-type was weak against a fighting type like Scraggy."we will manage to win"he said to himself before Scraggy ran towards Aipom and swipes its leg to make Aipom trip though the monkey pokemon was faster and jumped avoiding the attack.
> 
> ...





luffy no haki said:


> *Staz Slayer*
> 
> The boy stayed in silence for some moments, lost in his thoughts, not noticing at all Johanna standing up and starting to walk into the Crossroad Bluff once again. What kind of trainers he would meet, what kind of pokemon he would see, also how are the tournaments arranged and of course the kind of strategies that the other trainers would implement in different kind of situation during a pokemon battle; watching all those things  in front of him with his own eyes, was something that made his excitement to grow.
> 
> ...


Not too much later it was Staz's turn.  The strangest looking lizard like pokemon came around the corner and it caught the trainer's attention immediately.  When he looked up, Johanna opened her mouth to remind him what their pokedex' had just said, but it was too late and charged.  It headed straight for Staz just like the chikorita had charged Johanna.  But, just like with Jack it didn't take long and the second trainers party grew by one also.  ?Congratulations on the catch Staz!?  she cheered once again fighting the urge to hug.

?I guess next time it is my turn!?  She grinned before scowling at the paper, the half drawn scraggy filling the page.  ?You have to let me draw him too.?  Johanna laughed and looked toward the sky.  ?We should get going or find a place to camp.  It will be dark soon and we really shouldn't be traveling when we can't see.?  She held the notebook close and continued walking.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 8, 2011)

Sanctuary

Dante slowly turned around to William and was shaking with his head down, fists tight and his jaw clenched. Cyndaquil looked up at Dante in concern.

“Just too much….” He said trembling, “Too…many….”

He suddenly pointed at William with a massive grin on his face “Whoa talk about a frosty reception! Looks like I got the cold shoulder huh Kiya!? And how about that move Quagsire, I thought it was pretty cool! I still can’t understand a blasted word you’re saying, but I gotta say that it’s Ice to meet you and whoa yeah, talk about an icebreaker!”

Cyndaquil sighed and with a little smile and sat down as Dante theatrically fired off pun after pun at William.

“Dude seriously, thanks, I haven’t fired off that many in a long time. My Quagsire has Icebeam but he refuses to use it for puns. Those have been pent up inside me for a good 2 months.” He gave a cheesy thumbs up to the man and turned his attention to the big Rhyperior.

“Gotta say, that’s one horny pokemon.” He said, “But pretty damn awesome. You know that dude? You are the freaking man! Give me 5 dude!” he said and held up his hand in front of the giant pokemon.

Cyndaquil and Quagsire looked at Daate with their jaws wide open and half expected him to come flying back at them, significantly worse for wear. Cyndaquil ran to Kiya and tugged her leg and pointed at Dante signalling her to help him.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 8, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Crossroads Bluff...
> 
> Johanna...*
> 
> ...



The trio had been walking for a few hours when the outline of big buildings started to appear in the horizon. "Domino City. The biggest city in the region." he said, grinning wide. he glanced over to Johanna, and a warm feeling crept up along his spine. He remember last time he felt this way. However, he shook off the feeling.

_"Am I ready to feel like that again?"_ he thought, walking a bit ahead of the other two. He was getting dizzy again. Thoughts about another girl spun around in his head. For the first time in a very long time, he felt smaller then he was. Tiny even. A tear escaped his eye. He had no intention of telling the others anytime soon, and after wiping his tear away, he turned to Johanna and Staz. "Almost there! Let's go!" he yelled, grinning again.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 8, 2011)

*[Dreaming 2B A Master Pt.I; Dianna Whitman]​*​









​
*[Surf]​*​
Up in her room Dianna sat at a small desk a yellow number ‘2’ pencil stuck eraser first to her lips. Charmander laid curl in a small ball at the corner of her desk her tail swaying lazily before her closed eyes. The flickering flame that licked at the warm room air cast rays of light on the blue bound book that Dianna was supposed to be studying, but the young girl was lost in deep thought as her legs swayed back in forth under the chair she sat in crossed at the ankles.  

_A Year and a Half Ago​
“So, you’re telling me you want to be a Pok?mon trainer? Is that It?” Daniel, Dianna’s father, asked as he put a large leather bound book on the end table beside him.  “Yessir daddy that is what Charmander and I would like.” Dianna replies trying to be as polite as she could possibly muster. “Hmm.” Her father sounds as his hand falls to the end table again, this time his fingers wrap around a small ivory colored pipe. “I’m sorry dear. But you are much too young, and even still your Charmander is blind. I believe it’d be too dangerous to go on a Journey as you are.” He states as he packed the pipe with a mint hinted tobacco. Dianna’s eyes welled with tears as she cast her glance away from her dad, trying to be strong.  “But daddy, Charmander and I are *strong* and our bond is growing stronger each day. Isn’t that what it means to be a trainer?” she asks trying to force the tears back.  “Char!” the small red lizard Pok?mon added as it clung to Dianna’s leg. It seemed to agree with the notion that she and Dianna was a great team. 

“Strong you say?” Daniel replies a smile spreading past the pipe that now hung firmly between his teeth. “Well, at least you are serious about this, if only you had this dedication in your studies.” He laughed as he lit the pipe, the sweet smell of a strong mint feeling the room. He scratched his chin and cast his glance toward the door; there his wife stood an amused look about her face. “What do you think, Samantha?” he asks as a halo of white smoke circled his head. “Oh no honey, you’re not making me into the villain this time.” She says with a light laugh as she walked into the room. Chamander sniffs the air as she quickly recognizes the scent of Mrs. Whitman’s perfume.  “Char!” she proclaims happily as she ran over to the scent. She, Mrs. Whitman, was Charmander’s second favorite person and it wasn’t the cherry tarts that she gave her that determined that. Though it in the long run did help well, went a long way in helping.  “Tell you what dear.” Daniel states as the Mrs. Handed the breaded treat to Chamander, “Since you seem so steadfast on this choice, I’ll make you a deal. If you can beat my Drillbur… I’ll allow you to become a trainer under conditions of course.” He states pulling the pipe from his lips. Dianna’s eyes light up with stars and sparkles as hands clenched together are pulled to her smile,  “Thank you very much daddy!’ she exclaims tears running down her cheeks.  “We challenge your Drillbur NOW!” she exclaims loudly hopping back pointing a strong finger at her father.  “CHAR!” Charmander adds turning to where she heard Dianna’s voice, cherry jam ringed her face, but her happy chirp seemed to agree with her trainer’s challenge. “Oh, is that so? Alright honey. Meet me outside.” Daniel replies pulling himself from his recliner……_

 “Shouldn’t the young Ms.be studying?” a voice asks cutting through the room. Dianna’s whole body froze, a shiver running visibly up her spine as her whole body shook. The number ‘2’ pencil she held flies high into the air as she released a rather girly scream while her arms flailed wildly at her sides.  “CHAR!” her Pok?mon screams as well as it rolls and falls off the desk with a plop being scared awake by Dianna’s screams.  “Are you trying to give me a heart attack!” she screams pulling both hands to her chest as her heart beat rapidly. Char~~~ the small red fire Pok?mon hummed her eyes swirled as she lay on the floor.  “Gasper, you scare me like that again and me and Charmander will kick your butt!” She screams at the top of her lungs as she jumped to her feet, her finger pointing accusingly at the man that now stood in her doorway.  “Are we forgetting etiquette now young lady? And secondly, you are far too young to be scared into a heart attack.” Gasper replied as he picked some lint from his collar. 

Dianna huffed and folded her arms over her chest. Sticking her tongue out she turns her head from the man with a ‘humph’.  “Pok?mon Theoretics was your choice to study Ms. Whitman.” Gasper states, a small grin crossing his face as he poked fun at the young girl.  “I only bought the book ‘cause Amy’s boyfriend help that old guy write it.” the young girl replied sticking her tongue out again. Of course she was lying, she was truly interested in the book, and she simply got lost in her thoughts… for about three hours.  “That old ‘guy’” Gasper laughed,  “is one of the most powerful Pok?mon trainers in the region and a former Elite Four member.” he finishes as he wiped a tear from his face. Amy’s head feel in defeat, she had been a fan of Benedict since she read of his power when she lived in Johto, yes she is a good little diverse reader.  “Isn’t it time for your challenge against your father?’ Gasper asks to which Dianna perked up.  “Oh yeah, it is time again!” She squealed happily as Charmander just started to recover,  “Come on Charmander, let’s go! I’m going to be a master one of these day!” she stated firmly as she picked the small Pok?mon up off the floor and ran to the door.

Later~

“Oh, is it that time again?” Daniel asks pulling his gaze from the newspaper he was reading. Dianna furiously shook her head yes, “What match number are we on?” he asks curiously as he scratched his chin.  “Given the number of times she challenged you in the beginning.” Gasper states walking into the room,  “This should be Match Number  3,729.” he adds folding his arms behind his back.  “Uh un! Its number 3,730!” Amy corrects with a determined look.  “Forgive me.” Gasper states rolling his eyes.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 9, 2011)

*Lul...*

The blonde bites her lip, “I guess I could skip the Domino city contest, and come get her when she's ready...or...” she says, looking at Mira, “I'm not sure what to do...” she mumbles, then bursts out laughing, “I'm sure I can figure something out!” she yells, stretching her arms up, obviously in her own way upset.  She rubs her eyes,_ 'Idiot...you knew that it would backfire, it always does!  No matter what you ALWAYS get the worst.' _she yells at herself in her head. 

Klutz waddles over, then crawls onto Lul's lap, the metal rod being set aside.  He hugs her gently, “Osha, Oshawott.” he says, looking up at the girl.

“You remember what I wrote?  The fact that my mother was sick?  Well, that's it...She was prone to getting sick, in fact she was almost constantly sick my whole life.  And this last sickness kicked her down for good.  She made me promise though that if she ever...yeah...That I would go out and travel.  Mimey was sent to watch over my grandfather, and the house was sold, forcing me out...” she says, looking down at Klutz.  “Sorry for burdening you with that, I just thought I could tell you.” she adds, looking back up at Mira with closed, tear filled eyes and a smile.  She chuckles, then says, “What do you think I should do?”


----------



## Imamember (Oct 9, 2011)

*Levi Spyker
As one door closes another one opens!*​
As Snovers head hit the ground face first, defeated, unconcious Levi dropped to his knees, Snover had given it everything and it wasnt enough, he was weak, Levi was weak. If this was the competition they would have in domino city then the tournament would be alot of work, Levi was begining to think he shouldnt enter the tournament, he was second guessing himself and his Pokemon. As the trainer spoke to him"My name is Thomas Saint, and I know I don't have yours yet but I really need to get back to my friend at the pokemon center... I'll see you later, thanks for the battle!"

The words didnt even sink in, it was as if Levi wasnt even listening he was still trying to come to terms with what happened, he returned snover and sat there on his knees for a good hour after the battle, as people in the park begun running and playing around him throwing frisbees showing off their pokemon, he continued to sit and ponder as he watched them all, he was in a trance, and then he was hit in the head by a soccer ball. "What the hell was that?" He yelled "Ohh im very sorry sir, i didnt see you there!, im Sophie nice to meet you" the girls voice was soft and inocent, the sweet look on her face beautifull long blonde hair, as Levi replied "Thats okay, i shouldnt be here in the way, i need to go grab a bite to eat and grab a coffee anyway."

The girl looked up at him, she wasnt really a girl more of a woman, around 23-26 years old, she spoke "Well in that case you have to let me buy you a coffee for accidently hitting you and you can tell me all about why you were there in the first place" She smiled and Levi nodded and agreed, as she showed him the way this was a new side to Levi, something he wasnt used to, people offering to spend time with him, offering to buy him things, Levi doesnt have many friends back home in fact its just him and his pokemon, so this was rare.

As they reached the coffee shop they ordered and the lady begun to ask him a few questions "So what brings you to Domino City, i can tell your not a local?" as he replied "Well im a Pokemon trainer and i was actually here for the upcoming tournament, but just before i was in a Pokemon battle in the park and i lost, i was no where near good enough so im starting to reconsider my motives for being here" Sophie chuckled and then said "Dont be silly, im sure your an amazing trainer, maybe you had a bad day? in fact think of it this way, you know what your up against so you know what level you need to be at to be competitive to me that would be more motivation to train and get in there and kick ass" Levi agreed as they continued to drink their coffees and chat away the afternoon, before he knew it it was time to leave.

"Well thankyou for the coffee and im glad i met you, you helped me alot today, if we ever cross paths again i owe you" Levi said with a smile on his face Sophie replied "Ohh im sure we will cross paths again, fate rarely intervines in my life like this but there is something about you, Ill be sure to cheer you on in the tournament" Levi smiles and the two say goodbye, Levi heads over to the Pokemon centre to heal up his Pokemon and get ready for some training Tomorrow.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 9, 2011)

*Luccus Maximus
The first of the eight wonders
Part 1 ​*
Its a beautiful day in merri town as Luccus leaves the pokemon centre all ready for a battle with the local gym leader he heads over to the center of town as he stands outside the Gym, he composes himself gathering his thoughts, he clutches his fists and yells at the top of his voice "WOOHOO HERE WE ARE!!!" as he smiles and all of the sorrounding passers by look at him with weird and strange expressions on their faces.

Luccus ignors them all and heads into the gym, his cocky walk and trademark smirk, as he walks inside the doors he is greeted by a man at the door "Welcome to the Merri town gym, goodluck your going to need it!" the man says, as Luccus shrugs it off like its a peice of cake he walks into the first main hall of the room, he can see a chair in the back much like a throne with a battlefield in between him and it, on the chair sits a woman he assumes is the gym leader, he begins to pace over to her but is stopped by 2 trainers, they both look at him and say "If you wanna get to her you have to go through us" 'Yeah take your pick, beat one of us and we will let you past!" as luccus thinks for a minute he chooses the bigger guy thinking it will be a better challenge.

The two trainers step back as the one not battling agrees to be the judge, the Gym leader still not interested in the battle or what is happening gets up and heads to a small room in the back of the gym. As Luccus sends out his Charmander, the other trainer sends out Doduo. as luccus checks it out with his pokedex. Doduo, a Twin Bird Pok?mon. Once its heads begin to fight each other, Doduo becomes incapacitated. It can run faster than it can fly. "This is going to be tough" Luccus says to himself  then begins the battle first "Okay charmander start off with smokescreen and follow it up with scratch" as charmander uses smokescreen the battlefield begins to fill up with smoke and smog.

Through the smoke charmander rushes over to doduo however misses as Doduo uses Quick attack and hits charmander first, charmander is sent on the back pedal straight away, as Doduo follows it up with peck charmander takes the hit but responds by grabbing onto doduos beak, the other head of doduo uses peck knocking charmander back again, the smoke and smog is still pretty thick and Luccus is having a tough time seeing what is happening in their, he is depending on charmander, the two of them havn't really seen eye to eye since arriving at Sairu and charmander has never wanted to battle, this is a first to be battling and listening. "Okay Charmander go at doduo again this time be ready and use your instincts i trust you, you know what to do" 

"How Cute, you and your pokemon trusting each other, well im going to crush that trust into the ground" says the trainer as he directs doduo " Okay doduo use quick attack to get near charmander however dont hit it with the attack, use Fury Attack" As doduo uses Quick attack trying to run through the smoke to where charmander was, charmander isnt there it is confused and charmander leaps scratching one of the two doduo heads, and hides back into the smoke, it is starting to clear but doduo is confused as to how it got hit the two heads begin looking at each other and using fury attack on each other. Charmander uses this as its opportunity "Okay Charmander use scratch once more" Luccus yells out however charmander doesnt listen, instead it uses Flamethrower! the attack finishes off doduo and wins Luccus the battle but it took alot out of Charmander, and now is not going to be 100% going into the battle with the Gym leader!

Luccus returns charmander and is aloud to continue through the gym, he walks up to where the main battlefield is and goes over to the small room, peaking inside its very colourfull and bright, with bird feathers and pokemon footprints of bird pokemon all over the walls framed, he looks over to the gym leader "So are you going to accept my challenge, im not here for a cup of tea" Luccus says as the gym leader turns pretty unphased, replies 'Fine then, however with that attitude you wont get far, ill tell you what ill battle you today however if you loose you cant come back and battle me for 3 more days Deal?" The gym leader confident as always

Luccus agrees "fine then i Luccus Maximus accept your challenge lets do this!" the gym leader looks at him like hes stupid, "im Haruhi and as you know im the gym leader, and im a bird lover prepare to go down to the almighty wings of my pokemon!" Luccus seems to have awakened some spark in the gym leader, as the two of them stand either side of the battlefield the man from the start of the gym, walks to the centre and is going to be the judge holding both a white flag in his left hand for the challenger and a red flag in his right hand for the gym leader, he yells out "3 vs 3 the first trainer to have 3 pokemon fainted looses, you may only use 3 pokemon on a rotation basis, let the battle begin!" as Luccus and the gym leader stare down at each other they both reach for their first pokeball!..

To be continued......


----------



## Chaos (Oct 9, 2011)

*Damien Skinner, Tower Forest*

_Oh sure. I just saved your ass from a burning bear Pok?mon you were unwittingly luring to your own position and you start to bitch for me not being the nicest guy you ever met in a fucking night-time forest. Fuck off, bitch._ The girl stood in front of Damien with that ridiculously determined face of hers, spouting her views about as if he had asked her to tell him everything about herself. _Going to make me like you? Fat chance._

"If you want me to like you, shut your pretty face until something interesting will come out." The girl stepped back and flipped her hair, timing it perfectly with her speech pattern. After that, she even looked over her shoulder in some weird forced way that was probably meant to be attractive. _Her every movement looks so fake. Damn, really, is this all a play for her? A little piece of theater to make the journey more interesting? Or is this really what she is, exaggerated until the very end?_

The girl announced her name, ending with the announcement that she would change Damien's full personality. _She's like the protagonist in some little kid's show. Only this time, it's real life, which means all the shit she's screaming around in random places at random people isn't really going to happen, but just the mind boggles of a mentally challenged person._ Nevertheless, Damien smiled. It wouldn't do to have to listen to her whining all the way to Domino, and she seemed quite determined to go with him, at the least.

Damien walked past her again, not even taking the trouble of looking back. "Damien Skinner, pleased to meet you too." He said over his shoulder. _This is gonna be a long, long journey._


----------



## Kei (Oct 9, 2011)

Sam Maid
_Lets Bond_​

He did it again as he walked ahead of her again, the eyes that seemed he knew damn well everything, Sam smirked as she followed behind him. She was going enjoy the day when she would make him bend over and submit to her will. This was going to be an interesting trip indeed. Very, very interesting to her. She just smiled to her as she placed her hands behind her back and smiled to herself.

Her eyes were sharp as she stared at him from behind but soon she walked beside of him..

She wasn't going to submit to him, he thought he was all of that but the fact of the matter was that he was truthfully a coward. Sam saw men like this before, cowards that ran from a fight when they realized they were losing. Or throw a tantrum like babies...

Sam began to look at him again before stretching her arms and legs as she realized the area she was in... 

She quickly got in front of him, "Hey lets play a game~" she purred at him, "We played this game when we were in the village." she said, "See these trees are teaming with bug pokemon, most of them are friendly except a couple of them..."

Sam took a rock, "The game is, who can get to Domino city without using their pokemon, and if you were wondering why this is special. In my village before we get our first pokemon we have to prove ourselves in the this forest, a pokemon is as strong as the person who is training it."

She smirked before rolling her eyes,"And keep all smart ass comments to yourself." she also said before throwing the rock into some trees, the leaves rustled as something that was the size of a big rock slammed into the ground and small tiny capterpie and weavils came out of the rocking thing...

"Remember the rule..." she said as she quickly turned around

"No Pokemon!" 


She yelled as she rushed ahead of him, with one swift movement she was already in the trees as the place she knew behind her were home to the Butterfree and Beedril mating grounds and they didn't take kindly to visitors especially those who carried rocks.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 9, 2011)

*[Dreaming 2.B.A Master Part II, Round 3,730]​*​
“Well, seems that you are going to be todays special referee again today Gasper.” Daniel muses as he put the paper he was reading on the end table that still sat by his large leather chair.  “I’m ecstatic as always sir.” Gasper replies as he rolled his dark eyes.  “I’m going to beat you this time daddy!” Dianna shouts as she leapt into the air, Charmander still held firmly in her tiny grasp.  “ChAaAaAaAaR!” the poor Pok?mon sighs as it is jarred violently with each jump. Her eyes grow swirly again as her small head bobs to the side.  “Mander……” it whimpers.  “Eh, Charmander?!” the young girl shouts as she realizes what was going on,   stopping her bounding she turns the Pok?mon towards her and holds her out at arm’s length.  “I’m terribly sorry Charmander, I didn’t mean to do that!” she gasps as the small fire Pok?mon drooled slightly.  “Ch….Charmander, char, char.” it meekly replies casting a small smile toward Dianna as it recovered from its shaken, not stirred, state of being.

 “Oh, I’m so happy you’re okay!” Dianna exclaims as she pulls the small fire Pok?mon in with a tight hug.  “This probably won’t end well.” Gasper states firmly as he pulled a small collapsed seat from behind a book case. And sure enough as Dianna tightened her hug, Charmadner released a gasp of fire that frizzles the young girl’s hair.  “Shall we make way to the garden then?” Gasper asks as a puff of smoke rolled from Dianna’s mouth. “Yep, that sounds about right.” Daniel replies ruffling his daughter’s hair as he walked by. “Coming little Dee?” he asks playfully as he exited the room. 

_[A year and a half ago]​
Round 1:
 “Alright Charmander, lets show daddy our power! Use Ember!” Dianna cries pointing her finger toward the Drilbur, even though her Charmadner was blind. The small fire Pok?mon complies and a small heated ball of fire is formed in its mouth and fired, but without guidance the attack soundly misses traveling far left of the mole Pok?mon. “You cannot beat me that way Little Dee.” Daniel states firmly.  “Don’t call me little D..”, “Scratch.” Her father interrupts ordering his Drilbur into battle. The small mole Pok?mon darts into a run, its large claw pulled behind its head.  “Hurry Charmander, dodge the attack!” Dianna screams, but again with no defined direction the small fire Pok?mon panics as it nervously meanders side to side.  “Char!” she screams as the sharp claws of Drilbur rake across her body. 

With a thud the small fire Pok?mon bounds off the ground, then after a bit of a struggle collapses back down.  “Winner of this match is Drilbur!” Gasper states holding an arm toward Daniel and Drilbur all the while as Dianna runs up to her fainted Pok?mon,  “Charmander!” she cries scooping the Pok?mon up. 

Round 38:
“Use Furry Swipes.”, “Dril!” is replied as the command is given.  And though the order to defend is given the small Charmadner is again hit with the full furry of the attack as each painful swipe seemingly even cuts into Dianna as she watches Charmadner stumble back and fall.  “The winner is Daniel and Drilbur.” Gasper states for the 38th time as he pointed to Dianna’s father. 

Round 196:
The Slash attack slams with a furious thwack into Charmander’s flesh, and the small Pok?mon spirals head long into the wall that surrounds the garden.  “The winner is Drilbur.” the announcement is made as Dianna goes over and picks her defeated Pok?mon back up. “That is enough for today; we need to treat Charmadner’s wounds.” Daniel states firmly recalling his Drilbur. Dianna only nods in agreement; loss number 196 had been firmly handed to her.

Round: 1,999:

 “The winner is Drilbur!” Gasper states while adjusting his watch, the battle was so brief that there was still time to walk into town for a fresh cup of coffee which he decidedly dose as he waves the two goodbye as he takes momentary leave. “Good match Darling, I’ll be in the study.” Daniel states as he walks off fumbling for his pipe.  “Okay daddy.” Dianna sighs squatting next to Charmander. A soft smile crosses her face,  “You did well this time, we actually got two good shots in.” she says patting the small lizard on the head. Charmander returns the smile as it breathes in heavily, she knew they would one day beat that Drilbur. 

Round 3,000:

 “The winner is Drilbur.” Gasper states, the battle was good this time and he had enjoyed it thoroughly.  “Looks like she may do this, despite you blatant advantage.” Gasper adds as Dianna scooped Charmander up.  “We’re getting closer!” she proclaims happily as he runs toward the house to patch the small creature up. “Has she been asking you to train her still Gaper?” Daniel asks recalling his Pok?mon.  “Yes sir, but as ordered I have declined each time.” Gasper replies. “Good, I have as well.” Daniel adds, “I know it hurts her feelings, but it’s the only way she is going to get stronger, she cannot rely on us for that.” He adds, sadness cut deep into his voice.   _

*[Present Day, Surf]*​
 “Allow the 3,790th Round Begin.” Gasper states as he sits his chair up and takes a seat. Crossing his arms over his chest he watched as Charmander defiantly walked in front of her trainer, her tail twitched as the sound of Daniel’s Pok?ball pinged off the ground. The fancy display was lost on the small blind creature, but the “Dril!” that followed the display was readily heard as she brings her small four clawed paws up defensively. Dribur snickers as it bounces about; it was ready for another battle. “So, little Dee, shall we begin?” Daniel asks. Dianna frowns and sticks her tongue out,  “I told you not to call me that daddy!” she exclaims with a hump. “Slash!” her father calls forcefully taking initiative.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 10, 2011)

*Damien Skinner*

It was one thing to thank your savior by scolding him, it was another thing to throw him into another lethal situation just because you're bored and feel like you have to prove yourself to someone. _Now the bitch has gone too far._ Damien sprinted off as soon as Sam threw her rock. He knew the forest like the back of his hand too, and the last thing he wanted now was a swarm of angry Beedrills trying to stab him dead. He muttered curses at the girl as he smashed through a bush, angry little thorns making small rips in his clothes and skin.

_Fucking hell, it wasn't too strange this 'Sam' was braindead if this is the kind of game they play in her home village. She must have caught a Beedrill on the skull her first time playing or something. And why the fuck did she initiate this 'game' when she knows fully well the other one doesn't want to play at all?_ Damien ground his teeth together. The answer to this last question was easy, at the least. Sam hated him and would like to see him poisoned. Damien just knew that the moment he'd come down with poison, she'd be there, all smiling a wicked little smile and holding an antidote in her hand. _"Maybe you want some help now, tough boy?"_ It wouldn't happen. No way in hell it would happen.

Another question was harder though, Damien thought as he dove into shadows of a tangle of trees. Would he use Pok?mon, yes or no? The girl would take a yes as a sign of her own superiority, for sure, even though that was an idiot thing to do. Damien knew he shouldn't trust her not to do idiot stuff. It was the only stuff she'd done so far. If he wouldn't use Pok?mon, though, it would be akin to submitting to her will, her rules. Either situation seemed just as bad as the other. _Unwittingly outfoxed by a brain-dead girl that doesn't understand jack about this world. I am surpassing my own finest._

One thing was for sure though. If he was going to do it without Pok?mon, he was going to win, just to show the girl that she stood no chance against someone like him. _I'm not really dressed for long-distance cross-country, but whatever._ Damien burst out of the tangle of trees, only to see Sam do the same a few meters to his right. "You enjoy trying to kill me, don't you?" He yelled at her. She only smiled back. _Shit for wits, that one._ Damien thought as he ran on, crossing a piece of broken ground between two patches of forest. Sam was still next to him, still at the same speed. _She can probably outpace and outlast me. Mental prowess isn't her thing, but physical just might be, raised in a town where women must grow stronger than men. Yes, she must be, since she has to be superior but men are genetically stronger physically. Fuck._

A heavy buzz came from the patch of forest they'd just both left. Damien looked over his shoulder. At first there was nothing, but the sound just kept getting louder. Then a dark shadow shot out between two trees, and then another one, and another one. _This might be the best day of my life._ A huge swarm of Beedrills came out of the trees, led by a monstrous one that was almost as big as Sam. An angry red spot could be seen on the huge Pok?mon's head. _Great, girl. You're lucky too, tagging the Queen Beedrill on your first blind throw._

Damien tried to go faster, but his legs wouldn't help. He had never been impressive in physical performance and even though his fear for being killed or dishonored (he couldn't quite figure out what was worse) enhanced his capabilities, it wasn't enough. Sam went faster and more importantly, the Beedrills went far faster. "Fuck you!" He screamed at Sam as he veered away from the straight line he'd been walking all the time. He reached into one of his pockets. He found what he was looking for and threw the object behind him. _Please, let this work._

It did. The first few Beedrill in pursuit dove upon the Pecha Berry, a special sweet that Damien had saved for Chaos. Chaos loved the sweet ones. It bought Damien just the time that he needed to reach another tangle of bushes and dive in. A dark hole opened up before him, some kind of Pok?mon had dug a shelter underneath these bushes. The Pok?mon had long since left though, Damien gathered from the remaining info. Old turds, no smell of food, no more paw prints anywhere close. Damien quickly crawled into the confined space. It was dark and damp, but he could hear the Beedrill flying over him, never noticing that their prey had stopped running. _I hope the girl got stung by the big one._

When Damien crawled out of the space five minutes later, he had only one thing on his mind. Getting back at the girl. _First, I'll win her stupid race. Then, I'll destroy her._


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 10, 2011)

*[Dreaming 2.B.A Master Pt. III; Match Begin]​*​
 “I told you not to call me that daddy!” Dianna cries with a ’hump’ folding her arms over her chest. Her small tongue fires out of her head as she twist it away from her father. _ Victory is mine already_ Daniel thinks as he throws his hand forward in his daughter’s tantrum. “Slash!” he commands forcefully taking the initiative. A sly grin falls across Dianna’s lips as she cuts an eye toward the charging Drilbur. _ That’s right, charge right in here like that_ she thinks all the while trying to hide the grin that was trying to force its way back across her face. Feeling the approach of the charging mole Charmander pulls her body closer to the ground, she relying in Dianna to help her out, and she knew she could count on her friend.  “Now Charmander! Jump straight up and rotate thirty degrees and use scratch!” Dianna commands. It wasn’t hard, using her tail with the spring like momentum she had already built in her tail the Charmadner is easily able to leap up and above the on coming slash attack, the push off with her tail allowing her to twist just so.

 “Charmadner!” the fiery spirited Pokmon growls as it’s small hand rakes down Drilbur’s spine. The pained yowl that escaped the mole Pokmon’s lips brought a grin to Gasper’s lips,  “My, in a strange turn of events, that sassy little Charmander has drawn the proverbial first blood.” he states as Charamander lands gracefully on her feet with a light spin.  “Good going Charmander!” Dianna shouts with an encouraging tone as she hopped back and forth from foot to foot. “Oh ho! Suckering me in huh honey, that is very sneaky. But this fight is far from over, Drilbur counter with a Furry Swipes attack!”[/color] Daniel orders pulling his Pokmon back into the battle. “Dril!” the mole shouts as it pulls itself from the ground, the shock that Charmander was able to get the first blow in already gone. The sheen of the sun off Drilbur’s claws cut a line toward the fire reptile, he intended to beat her hear and now.   “Charmadner, turn to you left three steps. Then  use Ember straight down….. Now!” Dianna orders.  “Mander!” the small spitfire replies as it takes the three steps.

Then with her head angled toward the ground she fires off a small fireball. The soft silky grass catches ablaze and several small flames lick up at the charging Drilbur. Its eyes bug wildly as it pulls its feet from the charge to an attempted breaking as it digs its claws deeply into the ground. “Dril!” it yelps as it attempts to back pedal.  “Forward, use Scratch in three, no two steps!” Dianna orders taking a quick assertion of the distance between the two Pokmon. Sweat forms on Daniel’s face as Gasper can only grin ear to ear,  “That a girl, you two can do it.” he states as his boss’ jaw almost hits the ground. “Who’s side are you on?” he shouts before tuning his attention back to the Charmadner that had just taken the first ordered step. “Drilbur, dig you left claw into the ground and press hard!” he shouts. “Dril!” is the reply as the ground splits under the sharpness of the claws.  “Oh no you don’t, Charmander use your tail, adjust four degrees to you left and use Scratch!” Dianna cries cupping her hands over her mouth so it would act as a megaphone.   “Char.” the fire lizard utters using her tail as a fulcrum she is able to twist her body into the Pokmon as it was trying to pull itself to a stop. Three claws run up the body of the Mole like Pokmon bringing a tear to its eyes as it catches a scream. 

However, the sudden shift in her direction and just as quick of an attack put Charmadner off balance and she lands roughly and stumbles to her knees. This was all the opening that Daniel needed, “Quickly, use Dig!” he orders and the mole quickly retreats underground. Sweat forms on Dianna’s face, she didn’t know that Drilbur knew how to use Dig, and she didn’t know what to do.  “He’s underground Charmadner, use your sense of touch, try and feel him out and dodge when he surfaces!” she commands. It was a good strategy, though not something easy to do on the hundredth time much less the very first. Needless to say but the attack was too sudden for her to react too, and a powerful blow catches the small lizard just under her chin. “Bur!” the mole shouts loudly as it picked the small fire Pokmon up with the sheer force of the attack.  “Charmadner, NO!” Dianna gasps. She saw the soil move, she was just too slow to react. Moments later Charmander hits the ground and lays motionless. Gasper was about to declare Drilbur the victor when the small red Pokmon started to stir. Dianna held her breath. But the blow was too powerful and the type advantage too great and Charmander despite her efforts falls back to the ground.  “Winner, Drilbur.” Gasper states, a rather disappointed look crossing his features. 

“There is always next time honey.”[/color] Daniel states recalling Drilbur as he passed her.  “That’s what you always say daddy.” she replies puffing her cheeks out. “And its always true, if you need anything well I’ll be back in the study.” he states as he patted her on the head.  “You really had him on the ropes that time Dianna.” Gasper states folding the chair back up.  “Really? You think so?” Dianna replies as she put a hand on Charmander’s body. _ Its okay, we did better today then any other day_ the girl thinks as she comforts Charmander.  “I know so, he wouldn’t have had to resort to Type Advantage moves to win if you hadn’t. Keep it up, who knows. Next time might be the charm.” he states calmly as he walked past her toward the house.  “Hear that Charmamder, we had daddy on the ropes.” she says, small tears welling in her eyes.  “Char.” she meekly replies, her own pride took more damage this time. 

*[Pokmon Sanctuary; Kitchen]​*​

 “Alright, we have the Honey now! I can finally get to making my special honey tea!” she shouts as the bottle of honey. But she quickly pauses as a drop of sweat formed on the back of her head,  “So, um… Where is the tea hiding? she asks not knowing where to find it herself. But before she could get an answer her cell phone goes off.












It was a text message, from Dianna.  “Wonder what she wants, its been almost a month since I heard from her last.” Amy states aloud as she opened the message to see its contents.

* ‘DADDY BEAT ME AGAIN!!!!!!!! *

Sweat again forms on her head,  “Oh my, wonder what is wrong, this sort of thing rarely bothers her.” she states, the jar of honey gingerly being held onto haphazardly. 

*[Long Coast; The Day Before]​*​
Owens pulls his eyes from the reports he was looking over, the past few weeks had been busy. All the hustle and bustle of new members to the Elite Four. A New Champion. All this and he still had to go to Domino the next day. He sighs  as he rubbed a hand across his forehead, but he pauses when he hears a familiar voice he that he hadn’t in a very long time. One he recognized. 

“Irving, my how long has it been my friend?” Owen states happily, finally something worth putting this paperwork aside came along he thinks as he turns to he boy. “How have you been?” he adds as he extends his hand to Irving.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 10, 2011)

*Luccus Maximus
The first of the eight wonders
Part 2*​
As Luccus throws his pokeball into the battlefield and yells "Go Corphish" as Corphis takes his place he is ready for battle, Haruhi sends out Murkrow, Luccus uses his Pokedex tocheck out some data on the pokemon, Murkrow, the Darkness Pokmon. Murkrow confuse would-be attackers by luring them into dark mountain trails, where they are sure to get lost. As both Pokemon look into each others eyes Luccus begins first, "Go Corphish use Bubble" as corphish uses bubble, Murkrow dodges it and haruhi gives orders, "Murkrow use battle formula 1" as murkrow uses haze, filling the entire battlefield with a thick black toxic like fog, leaving corphish hard to see, corphish is dazed and luccus yells out "Use Harden and sit tight" as corphish listens and uses harden, Murkrow comes in like its killing its prey and uses wing attack, knocking corphish back although not doing major damage, it was enough to leave corphish off guard and uneasy, as corphish is unsure of where murkrow is due to the haze still effective, he just continues to try and sit tight, murkrow comes in for the kill once more but instead of using wing attack he uses nightshade, this damages corphish heavily, due to murkrow being a much higher level than the newly aquired corphish, Corphish tries to use bubble once more by will but is hit by another wing attack, the 4 move attack was a basic stategy used by hiruha and it defeated corphish leaving him unable to battle.

"Return corphish, okay next up lets go Shinx!" as shinx takes his place on the battle field Murkrow is begining to tire and takes place on the floor of the battleground the haze now cleared, it flies at shinx, "Okay murkrow lets go at this one with our lethal combination take to the sky, battle formula 4", as haruhi orders murkrow, Shinx stays put, "Okay shinx it looks like murkrow is going to try and end this one with speed pick your moment and do it just like we practised" luccus tells Shinx, as murkrow moves in for the kill and goes to use aerial ace, Shinx waits until just moments before impact and lets off a Charge attack, hitting murkrow head on, since he could fly to use the attack he used murkrows speed and force to infact power up his own move, even though he was hit hard and took damage much like a recoil from the aerial ace, the charge was an electric type attack and dealt twice as much damage to murkrow nearly defeating it, murkrow gets to its feet again and luccus goes for the final blow "Okay Shinx end it tackle!" he orders shinx, as shinx runs at murkrow it is unable to fly as it is injured, and gets hit by tackle head on, murkrow is now unable to battle and the match is tied at 1 pokemon fainted each.

"I didnt think you would even get to my second pokemon, i guess your not just another rookie trainer after all, well i guess ill show you the differance between an amateur like yourself and a gym leader like me" haruhi says as she reaches for a pokeball and sends out her second pokemon its none other than Pidgeotto, as Luccus uses his pokedex again, Pidgeotto, an evolved form of Pidgey. It is armed with sharp claws and dives from the sky to capture its prey. Unlike the more gentle Pidgey, Pidgeotto can be more dangerous. Approach with extreme caution. Pidgeotto went straight for the kill first using agility, making it extremely fast, it begins flying around the battlefield at a high intensity, haruhi gives pidgeotto its orders "Okay pidgeotto, i want you to end this quickly and swiftly but be carefull on the blow, make it from behind" as Pidgeotto begins circling shinx, shinx looks to take the same tactic and luccus yells out "this will be a peice of cake again like we practised just be ready" as Pidgeotto goes in at Shinx, he uses quick attack, and with the keen eye ability making the accuracy perfect, added with the agillity earlier pidgeotto is faster than shinx eye, shinx turns and uses charge recklessly thinking pidgeotto would attack from behind like haruhi had ordered, however instead shinx is then hit from where he was originally facing front on, therefore now making it his behind, he takes the attack without defending or moving, pidgeotto follows it up with gust and sends shinx into the wall and shinx is unable to battle.

Haruhi speaks "Thats the differance in our skill, when i said for pidgeotto to attack from behind i meand shinx behind, we allowed for you to ofcourse use our words against us and turn around meaning a front on attack now becomes an attack from behind, its basic stratedgy, being at one with your pokemon and trusting it understand you that is why i am at a level you can not fathom yet" as Luccus is left feeling stupid and embaressed he calls out charmander, charmander takes to the battlefield and looks on at pidgeotto who is not even warn out yet, this is now charmander vs pidgeotto and then haruhi has another pokemon waiting in the wings we know nothing about yet, Luccus is in a pinch and really about to understand how prepared you have to be for a gym battle, "Okay charmander use flamethrower" luccus orders charmander, instead however charmander decides the battle is too troublesome and lays down and begins sharpening his claws against the hard rocky floor, "Charmander are you kidding me this is important GET UP!" luccus yells "If you think im going to be sympathetic to your disobediant charmander your dead wrong" haruhi states, as charmander doesnt take to kindly to luccus being badmouthed he jumps up and uses flamethrower however pidgeotto isnt even where he directed it, the eratic attack without any direction infact left charmander wide open, pidgeotto uses wing attack and nails charmander knocking him to the floor.

As charmader doesnt give in yet, he begins to get to his feet, 'Charmander are you okay, if your hurt just stop your more important to me than this badge dont over do it!" Charmander hears Luccus plea and in fact makes him respect Luccus, all this time he wanted Luccus to go back to how they used to be, charmander his number 1 but since they set out on the journey charmander has been second to the journey itself a tool in luccu arsenal, however luccus shown just then that charmander is much more than that, as charmander faces pidgeotto one more time. Haruhi is amazed at its determination, Charmander runs at pidgeotto and pidgeotto just flies up into the air and hits charmander with quick attack after quick attack, as pidgeotto is begining to tire charmanders will alone is helping him stand back up, "thats one hell of a pokemon you have there, however im going to end this now" Haruhi says, as she calls to pidgeotto "Now pidgeotto battle formula X" 

Pidgeotto flies in for the kill to end the battle completely using quick atatck once again but not to hit charmander, instead just to confuse it and be quicker around the battlefield, as pidgeottos stamina begins to drop speed also begins to drop therefore using quick attack in succession is building the speed back up, As pidgeotto heads for Charmander it disapears, in fact it didnt at all charmander was just seeing the silhouette from the quick attack, pidgeotto was behind him and before he could turn he was hit with aerial ace, knocking him unconciouse and ending the battle, as Luccus returned charmander he had lost the gym battle, he was upset but was content with the fact he battles hard, as haruhi walked over and gave him advice "You faught well kid, you should go rest up your pokemon they have some spirit there, and you have potetial, however today you only seen a glimpse of what i was capable off only a few of my stratedgies that i change around in every battle so when you return and i know you will return you will face a differant me, so just be stronger, faster and more efficient and maybe you will make it to my trump card my third pokemon, now i dont want to see you here for atleast 3 days" Haruhi walks off to the room at the back of the pokemon centre, as Luccus leaves headed back to the pokemon centre to recompose and start some training. as he reaches the pokemon centre there is a man standing inside he looks over and its none other than HIS FATHER!..

journey to be continued....


----------



## Kei (Oct 10, 2011)

Sam Maid
_Lets Bond_​
Her body was pushing her foward and it felt so natural, these movements, the air against her hair, and the way the lightness of the air around her as she moved swiftly against the tree. Sam lost all sense of danger as she did many times before when she played this game, the wind that brushed against her skin made her so relax. It was one thing to be stronger and it was another to be gracefully. 

She looked below to see Damien growling at her and the thing she could do is smile at him as she looked down, her lazy look as she pushed her legs against the tree and landed in front of him and continued ahead. He didn't understand that this came naturally to her, this gracefulness and the strength of ten bulls, yet she was going to make him understand...

Sam learned one thing about Damien as she ran ahead, and that was he had this huge pride that made her think twice about trying someone like him. But she wouldn't be who she was if she didn't live life to her fullest if she didn't. The danger that man posed to her made her legs weak and her heart race...

This...was...

Excitement~

"Fuck you!" she heard him yell at her, this made her want to run faster away from the threat that he and the beedrills posed. Soon it was all too natural as she found herself on the main path towards the city. People watched and screamed as the beedrills rushed her. Her mind was so far off from what actually was happening that she almost didn't notice..

No Sam was enjoying herself so much that she was smiling from ear to ear. Her body moving gracefully dodging the beedrills attack, again she was a child when she first did this but now she was an adult in the eyes of her village. 

Boom!!!

The sound of a tree crashing in front of her made her stop in her tracks.Sam turned around quickly to see that the Queen Bee had stopped her in her tracks, Sam smirked as she realized that the leader had a huge red mark on her head and that she was trapped. But this only made Sam smirk as the beedrills closed in around, Sam eyes darted around until she saw Damien was running on the path..

The tricky bastard, Sam thought as the beedrills stingers began to glow...

"Shit....." Sam cursed as she was backed up into a tree and she knew that the cruel bishounen wasn't going to turn around for her, more than likely he was going to keep running towards the goal until he won...

Ah such a cold heart~

Soon Sam swallowed a hard as she realized that she probably lost but that was until something came in front of her. A small teddy bear looking pokemon, it looked at the beedrills and then at Sam. The beedrills currently aggressive growled at the poor thing causing it to make a loud screeching cry...

Sam covered her ears as it hurt her own ears but soon as she felt her knees hit the ground she felt her hair brush the air...

Sam eyes snapped open as she realized that an ursuring was behind her...And it didn't look to happy at the beedrills. She took that chance to run as the pokemon fought amongst themselves .

It didn't take long for her to catch up to the long hair, icy cold, evil bishounen...

Evil...Evil man...


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2011)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Lul...*
> 
> The blonde bites her lip, ?I guess I could skip the Domino city contest, and come get her when she's ready...or...? she says, looking at Mira, ?I'm not sure what to do...? she mumbles, then bursts out laughing, ?I'm sure I can figure something out!? she yells, stretching her arms up, obviously in her own way upset.  She rubs her eyes,_ 'Idiot...you knew that it would backfire, it always does!  No matter what you ALWAYS get the worst.' _she yells at herself in her head.
> 
> ...



Mira knew exactly how she was feeling. She had lost both her parents when she was younger. She almost started crying again when she heared Lul's story, but growing up with pokemon had tought her that if people wasn't there for each other, then everybody would be alone. Her eevees, who were older then she was, was shun by the other eevees at a young age because they too had lost their parents when they where too young. They searched for the love they didn't get from their parents elsewhere, but the other eevees had no interest in taking them in. Then one day, Professor Pine found them inside hollow trunk, hiding from a storm. Only seconds after he had taken them out, the lightning struck the area. After having them for 12 years, he gave them to Mira, who was nine at the time, at her birthday.

Slightly teary, she embraced Lul, wispering into her ear. "Let's travel together then. That way, you can honor your promise, and I can give you the eevee without having her away from her parents." Breaking the embrace and wiping her tears, she smiled warmly. "I'll have to write a note for Pine, and brink my pokedex, camera and the other two eevees. Then we're off!" she was gleaming, packing her stuff like a little kid getting to go to Disneyland. And the zoo. At the same time. She was rushing along, packing things she probably didn't need, and a lot of things she probably would never use.

But after stopping for a second, she packed only her clothes, pokedex, camera and some food for her eevees.

"Let's go!"


----------



## Imamember (Oct 11, 2011)

*Luccus Maximus
Secrets Revealed!*​
As Luccus stands in the pokemon centre in awe, just looking on at his father whom he had not spoken to since the fight when he left home to start his journey, Luccus father Carlos walked over to him and spoke "Its been a few weeks son, how are you doing?" as Luccus was shocked he replied, "Im doing just fine dad, besides your constant trying to send trouble after me in a bid for me to return home, i really dont like it and im not coming home, not untill i collect all eight badges and explore this land!" as Carlos nodded and smiled he then spoke again "Well son we have alot to talk about i guess its time you learnt the truth about a few things from our past, and your mother." Luccus froze, his father had not spoken about his mother since the funeral, every attempt Luccus tried to bring her up was shut down, why all of a sudden was he going to talk about her, what truths needed to be told Luccus then invited him "Well we better go somewhere more private, i hear there is a nice little resteraunt down the road, plus im a little hungry after that gym battle" 

As Luccus had offered his father to go have a meal, his father was also shocked, not at the meal offer but at the fact Luccus had already tried to battle the first gym leader, he couldnt beleive his son was that strong already and that showed just how seriouse he was about his journey, Carlos agreed and the two headed out of the pokemon centre and begun walking down to the resteraunt, "So how did you get here exactly, its a 7 day boat voyage you would have had to have left just a week after me to get here" luccus asked, "Well actually son, i flew here on my Charizard!" Carlos replied, Luccus continued to walk like he hadn't properly heard what his father said, was it a joke or was he serious he couldnt comprehend it or take it all in, as they reached the resteraunt they walked in grabbed a table and ordered some food as they begun to speek, Carlos started, 

"Well i know you will have some questions after this but just let me talk and let me finish, it was 10 years ago, Your mother passed away, however it was not in a plane crash like you had been told, infact your mother was also a pokemon lover, a pokemon breeder however she gave that up when she met me and had you, as you know you have a half brother out there somewhere, well after your mother lost your brother due to him wanting to live with his own dad she refused to let a similar mistake happened with you and dedicated herself to being the perfect mother, she gave up her hobby her dream to breed prize beauty pokemon. On this particular day we were both out flying on my charizard, it was a sunny day and we decided to head down to a volcano that was on an island over the ocean, as we got closer it begun to errupt so we thought, instead it was a magmar attacking us, as charizard had to try and protect us your mother slipped off, and so did i, charizard had to make a decision as magmar lined up to shoot out another flamethrower, charizard chose to save me and then turned and tried to make it to your mother in time but it couldnt, your mother hit the side of the volcano and rolled down through the rubble injuring herself badly, as charizard fought off the magmar, and trying to protect us from the battle at the same time more magmar came out there were hundreds of several of them, your mother wouldnt wake up and i had no choice but to send out other pokemon to fight off the magmar, my charizard and my crobat fought well charizard even suffered a burnt wing that later had to be severed off in half. Your mother dissapeared the ocean washed up against the rocks we were near, she had drown into the ocean, i dived in however could never find her body. still to this day i think what if it was me, what if charizard has chosen to get her first and i had hit the side of the volcano, would it be me washed away and dead today, he stayed loyal to me and made a decision i could never have selfishly made but i dont blame him, he done what any pokemon would do, put their master first.
You see, from that day i vowed to no longer spend all off my time dedicated to pokemon and pokemon racing, that is when i shied away and went into the real estate game concentrated more on work and since i had not used my pokemon, in fact i let them all out of their balls and they lived on my ranch home, i visited once every 2 to 3 weeks and kept them well fed and looked after but no longer kept them on me, only charizard as he will always be with me till my end.
Ive never told you because ive never felt you were ready, this whole journey of yours i done it myself through sinnoh collected the eight badges and battled the sinnoh league getting to the top 4, i just dont want to loose you as you are the last bit of family i have, ive seen first hand the dangers of the world when your on a pokemon journey and i didnt think you were ready but maybe im wrong, you seem stronger and independant, your even already taking on gyms, your definately my boy" 

Luccus was in tears, from hearing about his mother death and took a few minutes to let it all sink in, he then spoke himself, "I dont blame you dad, i would have done the same thing if it were my son, i dont blame you for keeping mums death a secret i dont know how hard it would have been to you to go through that, but this makes me more determined to have pokemon that would save my life, to follow in the foosteps of you and mum and have a life around pokemon, i want to meet new people have friends, and one day hopefully meet him" "Him, you mean your brother?" Carlos asked, "Yes my brother, if he is out there im sure ill find him, i dont know how but i will figure it out, although my journey hit a cross road today i lost my first gym battle and i have 3 days before i can retake it, i need to get strong." Luccus replied, "Well i have 3 more days off work so this works out perfectly, ill stay for 3 days and tain you, what is your team of pokemon?" carlos asked luccus replied with "Charmander, shinx and corphish" , as carlos thought for a minute he responded, "A fire, electric and water, perfect tomorrow we will train corphish with my carracosta, then the next day shinx with my electavire, and finally charmander with my charizard, we only have 3 days so eat up and lets get to it first thing in the morning" Luccus agrees as their meals come out and are placed on the table..

Journey to be continued.....


----------



## Chaos (Oct 11, 2011)

*Damien Skinner, Last stretch to Domino*

Damien smiled as he heard the tree crashing on the path behind him. _Your move, little bitch._ She would probably blame him for bringing her in danger later, but damn, she'd gotten him in mortal danger two times already, one time very much on purpose. She had this coming. Knowing the girl's blind luck so far, she'd make it through. And if not, well, one less person to worry about on this earth. Tiny pangs of conscience annoyed Damien, but it was nothing too heavy and it wasn't as if he'd sleep a minute less if the girl didn't make it to Domino.

Just seconds later, Damien heard a loud wail. _What the fuck is happening back there? That was clearly no human. Has the girl broken her own rules?_ He thought back to his earlier conversations with her. _Not bloody likely. But that for sure ain't a Beedrill. So what the hell is wailing back there?_ The answer wasn't important. What was, however, was that it was unforeseen. _Knowing my rotten luck, something completely random happened that relieved the girl of that Beedrill swarm._ Damien quickened his pace again, even though his heart was beating furiously in his chest already and his breath was coming in labored gasps. Domino was already in sight. _Doesn't say much with a city of that size, though._

It had been years since Damien felt so physically exhausted when Domino finally came closer. _I'm weak. I shouldn't have focused on Pok?mon only the last years. I'm a shell of my former self._ Luckily, Domino's streets stretched out before him, mere minutes away if he kept this pace. _Just a little more. Come on, Damien, you used to run thrice this distance and not even feel it._ He glanced over his shoulder. His eyes widened and his breath stopped for a moment. _How?_ The girl came sprinting up the path, gaining on Damien with her every stride. _Shit, shit, you can't be fucking serious._ She came closer and closer. Damien ran on, giving it his all. _Just a little fucking more. Not now. God fucking damn, not now!_

And then it happened. Damien glanced over his shoulder again, to see the girl even closer. _I can still make it._ Suddenly he could feel the toes of his right foot crash into a large rock he hadn't seen because he was looking behind him. The fall seemed almost in slow-motion. Damien screamed in wide-eyed anger and confusion for a moment, then he smashed into the dust before him. A burning pain enveloped his whole right foot. _Not now. Not fucking now!_ He tried to get back to on his feet, but found the pain was too intense. Damien cringed. He could only watch in horror as two feet stomped past him, painfully whipping dust into his eyes. _Fuck!_

Damien kicked out at the legs. Sam gracefully jumped his desperate maneuver and she landed well before him, still running when she hit the ground. Damien screamed in denial, grunted through the pain and rushed after her. He could feel the pain in his foot blaze up with every step he took, but he didn't care. _I won't lose. I won't fucking lose. Not to her. Not to anyone._ It wasn't enough though. Even with his sheer denial of the pain, the girl was just too fast. Damien's mind was screaming, his foot was burning, his eyes were crying from concentration and still, it was not enough. He had been beaten. It was unbelievable. The girl ran onto the streets of Domino and stopped, turning around to face him with a little smile of superiority.

Damien couldn't take it anymore. He stumbled onto the streets of Domino, fell again, flat on his face this time and lay still. The pain and sense of defeat immobilized him more completely than any Pok?mon's paralyzation could ever do. _I must've broken a toe. Goddamn. I was beaten._

_I was beaten._

_I was beaten..._ In the middle of the street, just over the boundary of Domino city, Damien's vision went black. He could feel his consciousness slip away. _At least the pain is fading as well..._ His head hit the street with a heavy thud, and Damien Skinner knew no more.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 11, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Pokemon Center, Domino City, Sairu*​
Alex Benson and Thomas Saint had found a man who would prepare them for the upcoming tournament, their sensei. The Benson boy was thrilled to have a competent trainer guide them through the preparations for their first competition, and although Alex wasn't all about battles, he was liking it more and more and had every intention of giving it his best. It would no doubt be a hard path to winning it, but Alex would certainly see how far he would be able to go.

Locking his bicycle in front of the Center the cream haired boy went inside along with Thomas, both boys leaving their injured pokemon to nurse Joy to heal, Audino and Chansey instantly working on them. Alex and Joy though saw Thomas run of, looking for some space as the pokemon received treatment. Alex was a bit caught of guard by the sudden move of Thomas, but he could take a guess as to what shook his friend up. It  was that criminal that they faced not long ago, and the experience of losing so easily despite giving it your all.

It wasn't a nice feeling, Alex could relate to that, though he did taste defeat before, although it wasn't quite like this. Eventually Thomas left the building as Alex too moved back to his room, Yanma by his side as he left the four pokemon in Nurse Joy's care. He needed to take a bath and get something to eat, indeed this morning training pushed both the trainers and their pokemon in ways that they didn't quite expect.

Once inside his room Alex saw on his bed and looked around, a realization of his current level registering in his head, and the desire to grow stronger building. His hands balled up in to fists as the rookie trainer stared at the wall in front of him. Despite the negative nature of the conflict and the battle Alex did learn a few things from it. The positive lesson was the fact that he now knew that there were levels in this game, and that clearly 'Sensei' was on a whole 'nother level then the two young men were. "We'll do it buddy. We'll get stronger together." 

Yanma cheered happily as Alex went to take a shower and change about a minute later. Soon thereafter Alex was back at the main desk, signing up for the tournament and showing his ID but also paying for the room that he and Thomas would continue using for the next week or so. The treatment of the pokemon went smooth and soon enough all for pokemon would be fully healed and ready to resume training.

Alex would go on to have some lunch, with Nurse Joy keeping him company, as the two talked about various subjects, one being Joy's work as a pokemon nurse. Another topic were Alex' goals and ambitions, as well as the upcoming tournament and family. Nurse Joy smiled as time seemed to pass them by.

A small adventure also went down in the pokemon center during Thomas' absence, one which saw Alex take on a "vicious" pokemon and capture it for Nurse Joy. It all went fun and well, with Alex eventually capturing the culprit of the recent troubles, as Alex realized that he needed to rest as well before it was time to meet their teacher.

ALex Benson kept a cool head, training some with Yanma, and bonding a bit more during this brief battle and adventure in the Pokemon Center. Some time later the doors to the Center opened and a familiar figure appeared, now looking much better then he did when he left. And Thomas was looking forward to the tournament, much like Alex would.

"Welcome back. All the pokemon are out and healed." Joy smiled as the sight as the two pokemon trainers once again united. But soon enough Alex' curious nature pushed him to ask for any info on this new player as the clock was slowly but surely moving forward. "So what is this mystery trainer like? What kind of style and pokemon does he use?" Alex asked passionately, he loved breaking down fights.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 11, 2011)

*The Carjacker and the Moon II​*
_Wham!_
_Chck!_
_Beep beep!_

These where the sounds that could be heard as Rex, Dood and Nomz exited the car and locked it. After the Teddiursa made his way into the car Rex went for an emergency evacuation. The trainer and his two Pok?mon now stood in the field next to the almost crashed car. Dood and Nomz looked up to their trainer waiting for his next orders and just thankful that he finally looked into and started toward a solution to the Teddiursa problem.

"Alright how did he get into the car?"

"Teddiursa!" 

"Wah!"

Rex looked down next to him at the small bear that stood there, somehow the bear exited the car with them and seemed to be almost attracted to Rex. Staring him down with is paw in his mouth and a look in his eyes of pure devotion. His idle paw slowly reached up and touched the man's leg and then suddenly like a spring was attached pulled back and made the little creature stagger back a few steps before hitting the floor, however as quick as he exited the car he was back on his feet and once again staring at the man. Rex stood mystified for a moment and then suddenly as if he was inflicted with a disease looked back to his companions with a bored and dull look.

"Question still stands." Nomz cocked his head as he would if he didn't understand something but then suddenly lifted an arm and pointed back at the car. Rex turned and then saw the root of his problem, an open window.

"So he got in when I was busy?" Nomz nodded his head and Dood sat their with an idle tired look on his face at his trainer. Rex examined the open window once more and then turned back to Nomz whose face was clueless and hungry (as usual) Rex then turned back down to their newest member, the Teddiursa. 

"Well.. He appears harmless guys."

The now sitting Teddiursa just stared at Rex, love flowing through his veins. He picked himself up and then just sporadically through himself onto Rex's leg with a soft gentle hug. Rex looked down at the creature and examined the crescent shaped moon on his head that all Teddiursa's bear. Then slowly he reached in his pocked and pulled out a small unoccupied poke ball Nomz and Dood's eyes grew larger with awe as their trainer increased the poke balls size with then button and then without even throwing it hit the button again and began trapping the teddiursa inside. The capturing device only shook once before coming to a rest and Rex hitting the button letting his new teddiursa free.

"Crescent, we shall call you Crescent."


----------



## Kei (Oct 11, 2011)

Sam Maid

Bonding?​
As she made it to Domino City,her heart beating fast in her chest, her lungs burning, but a smile rung out across the girl face as she won the battle of strength against the boy that was limping behind her. It was a long time since she felt this kind of excitement in her chest. The throbbing pain of her lung and the fire that gasp her heart like an possessive lover. The pain in her legs died down fast as she was use to running long distances in the rain, sleet, and snow...

She turned around as sweat dripped down her forehead, her smile rung out across her face as she watch the boy drop before her, but soon the smiling stopped as she realize that he was in agonizing pain. Sam quickly felt the thrill of winning disappear and another one attacked her heart strings. 

Sam didn't really like those who came from the city, the big buildings, and the lushes life style. She didn't know anything about Damien but she knew once she met him he was from those places. It wasn't the same to her, she was raised in a village where pokemon and humans were one. They learned from the other and more..Yet in the city they were placed on the back burner and soon humans own personal feeling and gains...

Though she felt this worry for Damien for some reason, she also felt this sicking feeling of superiority that rung out in her heart like an ape screaming from the ground as he won the most important fight of his life. Sam felt herself go to the man on the ground and her legs give out so she could examine him...

"You pushed yourself too hard..."she heard herself say as she reached out to touch him but instantly pulled back, would he mind her touching him? Her eyes glided over to the man on the ground...

Sam swallowed hard as she realized that his health came first, "I am going to check you out..Okay?" she asked without waiting for an okay or a rebuttal. She touched his legs and felt the muscle had tighten, any longer running he would pulled a muscle and it would really bad...

Her hands glided down to his foot where she wiggled his toes only to get a painful gasp from him. She instantly jerked back before looking at him, Sam didn't know what to do, but her eyes stayed their sharp ways as they locked eyes with his...

"Can you stand?" she asked as she leaned foward, "I am guessing you are pretty light...I can carry you if you want..."

Why was she so nice to that which was a complete devil to her?

Stupid woman...

Stupid feelings!

Sam brushed her hair from her face as she felt something should redeem herself from the fact she was being so nice to the man in front of her...

"Idiot...." she giggled


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 11, 2011)

*[Dianna Whitman; Battle at Dusk]​*​
Dianna challenged her father twice more, and each time she came close with him pulling a victory out at the last moment with a type advantaged attack. Each loss the young girl suffered was as painful as the first. She could literally see her dreams to be a trainer never reaching pass this small village or her father. Her dark blue eyes dart nervously side to side as she slid down the wall that led to her father’s study. Doubt was clearly visible in her eyes. As her rear plopped on the ground she felt a light tug at her skirt. Peering over she sees Charmander. The small fire type sensing her doubts and fear gives her gentle smile, trying to reassure the girl that she was there beside her, through both thick and thin. Laying a hand on the small Pok?mon’s head Dianna fights back the tears, turning she can see the light flooding the hallway from the study. If she was going to make a final challenge for today, she’d have to do it soon. As daylight was quickly fading, threatening to close out on another total washout of a day. Something she didn’t want to allow to happen, not again.

_ “Remember Dianna, your strongest quality is your perseverance.”_ Dianna recalls those words as her father walked off for the third time that day. Chomping down on her lower lip she braces her body up against the wall and slides up it just as she slid down. Stepping back as her trainer stood she releases a happy sigh and bounds side to side,  “Let’s go Charmadner. Third time might not have been the charm today, but at least we can try once more. No?’ she asks patting her thigh to tell the small creature to follow. “Come on in honey, I hear you out there.” Daniel states, the sound of a rustling paper can be heard folding as Dianna rounds the corner. “I suspect I’ll eventually get to finish the news at some point today.” He says offering his daughter a small smile.  “Daddy.” Dianna simply replies to her father’s statement, her tone serious and firm. “I already know what you want Dee, and yes I’ll battle you one last time today.” Daniel replies tugging at his shirt as stands from his chair. “You going to come and watch this time hun?” he asks as Samantha enters the room. “Well, I was going to tell you that diner was ready.” She says covering her mouth as she let out a small laugh. “Why yes, since I have everything done already, I believe I will watch tonight.” She says a warm expression spreading across her features.  “Yay!” Dianna squeals, it was a rarity for her mother to watch, and she was so happy that she started to hop around the room.

“Dee, if you have that much energy, a least go and find Gasper.” Her father says, sweat forming on the back of his head.  “There’ll be no need for that young Ms.” Gasper replies with a yawn. Stepping into the room he closes a shiny silver pocket watch,  “I figured it was time for the last battle of the day to be held.” he adds stifling another yawn before stuffing the watch back into his pants pocket.  “I’ve already cut the garden lights on, so we’re ready in that aspect as well.” the man states before leaving the room which causes Daniel to sweat drop again. “I swear, he is far too serious sometimes.” He comments as he pats Dianna on the head. “Come on little Dee, time for your final lesson of the day.” He muses.  “I told you daddy, I don’t like being called Little Dee, I’m a big girl!”[/color[ Dianna huffs.  “I take care of a Pok?mon and everything.” she adds with a pout puffing her cheeks out. Her father pauses in the hallway and then turns to her, a large grin spread across his face. “Tell you what Dee, if you are able to beat me at any point, I’ll stop calling you Little Dee.” He says as he wraps his arms around his back. 

A silhouette of fire surrounds the young girl’s frame and the room turns dark as she points a finger at her father as her other hand comes to a rest on her hip. A large spiral appears in the finger as it appears to triple in size.  “Then today is the day I beat you daddy!” she exclaims, a volcano erupting behind her. “Mmm, yes?” Daniel replies in confusion as the room quickly returns to normal. “Did you see that Sam?” he asks his wife as her turn his gaze her way. “See what?” she replies scratching her head.

*[Whitman Family Garden]​*​
Stepping into the center of the battle field Gasper bows and points a hand at both Daniel and Dianna.  “Allow the 3,733rd match between the young Master and her father being, also this will be the final match of the day. Allow the best contestant win.” he states in an official tone. Something that always confused the young girl, how did he know to referee so well? “I choose you Drilbur!” Daniel calls out, drawing his daughter’s attention.


----------



## Franky (Oct 12, 2011)

*Other Trainers
What We Can Hope To Expect​*
Thomas sat down next to Alex as Magby and Elekid frolicked around them, happy to see their trainer back in tip-top shape. Thomas smiled at Nurse Joy and Alex as his friend asked hi about the trainer he'd just battled. What had his name been? Oh yea, Levi Spyker or something like that... "It was a serious-looking man with a strong Snover and a Totodile... Duskull and I showed him what's up with our new moves, but he was a good sport about it and everything... Kind of left him in a rush though..." Thomas explained, scratching the back of his head and laughing lightly at the last part of his explanation.

Thomas looked up to the ghost pokemon that was hovering around him happily. His face lit up as he realized his pokemon hadn't been treated to lunch yet. He dug around in his bag, slinging it over his shoulder into his lap, and pulled forth a box of pokemon treats, distributing one each to his pokemon, proceeding to fill several bowls with more nutritious food. They deserved the treat, and each of them happily gobbled down the pokefood Thomas had prepared for them.

"Thomas, you must be hungry, too!" Nurse Joy exclaimed, "Let me get you something from the cafe, on the house!" Thomas of course realized that Alex was probably putting forth a hefty sum of money for all the accommodations they'd received so far. He kind of felt bad, the poor kid among the two of them. He didn't want it to feel like he was using Alex for money.

But these thoughts passed quickly and his stomach took over, roaring loudly as Nurse Joy brought him a sandwich from the cafe in the center, which he scarfed down faster than a Snorlax. He had been pretty hungry, and he had to admit, training wasn't as effective on an empty stomach. "Hold on, let me sign up for the competition..." Thomas said, realizing he'd yet to write down his name.

He got up swiftly and moved to the counter of the center, reaching for the free-for-use pen and filling in his name and information, presenting his trainer card to the attendee. He could already feel excitement building inside him for the competition. He returned to the table with Alex and Joy.

"So... what now? We just gonna.. nap until the training?" Thomas asked as he sat down, honestly becoming a little weary from all the excitement they'd had that morning.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 12, 2011)

*Levi Spyker*
*Final Preperations Begin!*​
As Levi enters the pokemon centre and heads over to nurse joy handing her his totodile and snover pokeballs, he moves over to the cafe and sits down reading the local newspaper, it has all sorts of information about Domino city, aswell as the flyer for the pokemon competition, this reminds him he has yet to sign up, as he heads over to the counter to where the sign up sheet is he noticed that trainer that defeated him earlier, however he is yet to get his name. Instead of going up to him and making his presence felt again, he decided to wait, after the trainer filled in sign up and sat down he watched him sit next to another trainer, the two chatted away as he scoffed down a sandwitch, Levi grabbed the clipboard that had the sign up sheets and took the pen as he went back to his table in the cafe area and sat down filling out the sheet.

Out of the corner of his eye he watching this "Thomas Saint" he had got the name off the sign up sheet, after finishing the sheet, and taking it back to the counter he showed his Identification and had officialy been entered into the tournament, he went back to his seat once more and begun eating the plate of steak and vegetables he had been handed, as he munched it down in a hurry wanting to slip back out of the pokemon centre before he was noticed, he continued to watch thomas and his friend.

As Levi then pulled out his phone, deciding to make a call to his proffesor from back home who he was close friends with, he asked him to help him out, he asked him "hey Proffesor, i need you to do me a favour, i need you to use your trainer search ability through your pc database to find out about Thomas Saint for me" the proffesors voice down the phone agreed. after a few minutes of waiting he replied "Okay Thomas Saint, he is Fourteen and from Suofreight City, not much else is here only that he has a duskull and had originaly been given a started pokemon however returned it a day later. and thats all, nothing else is entered, besides his age of 14 and apearance information, hope this helps, im extremely busy and my Miltank is running around using rollout around the lab destroying things gotta go bye goodluck......" as the phone hangs up [Beep Beep Beep] 

As levi finished up his meal, still watching the two trainers he hears over the Pa system nurse joys call, "Would Levi Spyker please come to the counter and collect his pokemon" he paniced and ran over to the counter grabbing his pokeballs and heading out of the pokemon centre in a rush, he didnt know if thomas and the unknown trainer had noticed him or heard the call, maybe they were too busy chatting away, either way levi didnt want to wait around to find out, infact he just wanted to begin training so he didnt look like a fool to those two, he needed to get stronger and quick as the tournament was so close. he headed down a walkway and over a small bridge down by a river sorrounded by trees, he then sent out his pokemon and gave them orders.

"Okay totodile, work on your scratch and water gun attacks, and snover you work on your razor leaf attacks, i want you gusy to knock all the fruit of these trees, each time you move onto the next tree step a little further back, working on the amount of strength you put into your attack, and allowing for the wind to effect its trajectory!" As he sat back and watched his phone rang, this time it was Sophie whom he had met earlier from there coffee date he answered and she spoke "Hey Levi, i just wanted to let you know i am heading to this demonstation tonight, its on pokemon battles, i have to go for work and write a paper on it so i figured you would like to come along as it could help you in your training, plus id really like to see you again" Levi thought for a second and agreed, "Okay then ill meet you outside the pokemon centre at say 6pm and we can go from there" she agreed then they hung up as he then ordered his pokemon "Okay guys new plans, we only have 1 hour of training than we have to go get ready for tonight, so put your all into it!"

[An few hours later]
As Levi stood outside the pokemon centre waiting Sophie had arrived to pick him up, the two got into her car and they drove over to where the demonstration was held, they went into the room and it was like an auditorium filled with a huge cinema sized plasma screen up on the wall and a heap of chairs in front of it facing the screen, they took their seat and waited for it to start as a man came out and greeted everyone "Ladies and gentlemen i am about to show you a video, this is a little culmination of differant battle techniques that we beleive are effective and uneffective, please watch carefully and hopefully you learn some stuff from it, afterwards i will be taking questions personally from that booth over there aswell as you will each be able to talk amoungst yourself and share ideas and tips"

As the video plays and it has some epic encounters, Charizard vs Electivire, Scuicine vs Dragonite, Arcanine & Luxray vs Ninetails & Magnetric as well as others, Levi couldnt help but feel pumped up from the video, the eagerness to fight was running through his veins, as he was on the edge of the seat, after the video finished he and sophie headed off outside, however instead of getting a ride home Levi said his goodnights "As much as i would love to not end the night here there is just something i have to do ill give you a call tomorrow" as he leaves in a hurry he begins running through the streets of town, he gets back to where he was earlier when he was training, and he sends out totodile and Snover, "Okay guys, i know its late but theres no way were loosing again, that Thomas Saint is ours we need to get strong, we need to train i dont care if we have to be out here all nights and all days untill the tournament this is my goal this is our passion lets do it, now lets give it our all!" Levis words have fired up his pokemon as they begin using there attacks on the fruits on the trees again and continue to train hard throughout the night.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 12, 2011)

*Luccus Maximus*
*Haruhi Rematch Training Arc - Part 1*
*The will to gain strength*​
As Luccus woke for the morning it was the first day of the training with his father, although before they begun he had something he wanted to do, he walks down strais of the pokemon centre they were staying at in Merri town and he walked over to his father who was at the table reading a newspaper, he asked him "Dad can you take me for a fly on charizard, i want to have a small memorial for mum since i never got to properly, she would have liked it" his father looked at him for a minute and didnt want to agree however there was no way he could say no to this request. he replied "Sure thing let me finish up here and we will head out for a bit but we have to be back before lunch as we have alot of training to get through", a few minutes later after they were both ready they headed outside, as Carlos pulled a pokeball from his belt, he released his Charizard, this was the first time Luccus had seen a charizard he uses his pokedex to gather info, Charizard, the Flame Pok?mon. Charizard's powerful flame can melt absolutely anything.

As Carlos gets onto Charizard, and Luccus inspects it first, looking at all of the battle scars over the charizards body, aswell as noticing not only does it have an eye patch but is also has a scar over its other eye where some pokemon had tried to scratch out that eye also, his wing was indeed cutt in half so he had 1 full wing and 1 half of wing however it still was insanely strong just from looking at it, this charizard was indeed a powerhouse however was mellow and friendly due to its old age and the fact it has been so loyal to his family with his father and mother, he jumps on its back and they take off begining to fly over merri town, although they fly at a nice slow speed, Carlos informs charizard to speed it up a little and they do, as they set out over the ocean they continue to just fly in the breeze passing a flock of peliper and wingull Charizard just keeps nice and steady and seems to be enjoying the nice cool fly, as Luccus pats his father on the back and the two just share a moment looking at each other and nodding, carlos then notices a nice small island area and says "Charizard go land down there would you, this seems perfect" as he does, charzard then lands and sits down behind Luccus and Carlos who are also sitting,










​
As the two of them look out over the ocean, they begin to think about her, Carlos wife, Luccus Mother!, as memories pass through their heads, Luccus begins to tear up a little as he only has a few memories as he was too young to really remember her, he begins to think to himself all of things he wants to acheive and how its thanks to his mother that he became so strong, and had the will to defy everything he was living back home, it gave him the strength to want to start this journey and how he wants to train hard and gain the respect of the Sairu Gym leaders one at a time, he looks over to his father who says "its okay son, let it all out!" he replies "Actually dad, this is it today is the begining of my future im going to become a great trainer, so that one day i can look back at my children and give them something to aspire to do, mum is giving me strength, i can feel it flowing through me she did what she loved and she did it well, she gave up everything for me and i cant repay her back by loosing, i have to win i have to proove it was not for nothing i need to get the 8 badges for her, for her memory as her legacy. i think im ready dad, im ready to train and im ready to get to the point i have to be at to be haruhi! Lets do it" 

Carlos smiles at luccus and the two turn around to charizard and jump on his back once more, as charizard sends out a huge flamethrower into the air, and then against a bunch of rocks, leaving them scorched and burnt dark black in 8 places, these rocks will remain black and can be a place Luccus will return to only once he has collected all eight badges, as they head of up into the air, they begin flying back over the ocean with a new attitude and a new direction Luccus is more determined then ever, as he and his dad head back to merri town they arrive and Carlos returns charizard, the two of them head down a nice little walkway down to a bit of a lake sorrounded by trees and water running down some rocks like a nice stream. they are about to begin their training "Go Carracosta" Carlos says, as Luccus also says "Go Corphish" they send out their pokemon respectively and training begins...


----------



## Chaos (Oct 12, 2011)

*Damien Skinner*

Tower Forest Town. Town square. Damien could see the rustling leaves around the place, recognized the old, hardened wooden planks from which the place was built up, could even read the signs of the vendor's stands (Buy your psychic toys here! Snacks straight from the forest! Get your bug-souvenirs here!). The strange thing was that the stands were empty. Not only the stands, either. The whole plaza was totally devoid of life except for Damien himself. _I don't get it. What is happening?_ He reached for his belt. _No!_ His Pokeballs weren't there. 

He tried to move his feet, but a burning pain shot up his legs and he didn't move an inch. Confusion shot through his head. _Wait, how the hell did I end up here anyway? Wasn't I in..._ Sam came walking onto the plaza. Well, it looked like Sam, only she was about ten times the size of the girl Damien had met in Tower Forest. She was laughing impossibly loud, Damien thought his eardrums would rip. Behind her came... _NO!_ Chaos, Eldar and Frenzy happily followed Sam, humming some tuneless tune. Damien tried to scream out, to call his Pok?mon to him, but he found himself incapable. More than that, the pain in his legs spread upwards, smashing through his body. 

A face appeared before Damien. If he didn't already try to scream, he did now. The scream stayed stuck in his throat though, burning, tearing him apart from the inside... But the face... Oh god, the face... _He was dead! He was dead!_ A smile came to the face, a demonic, evil smile. _Go away!_ The face didn't. Instead, it only came closer, until Damien's eyes were only a few centimeters away from the imposing black orbs of his father. "You're weak." Damien could smell his breath, as always perfectly clean with that hint of mint his father had used to disguise the stench of his rotten heart. He could hear the words in that same tone his father had always used, cold but so meant. He noticed neither of these things consciously though. The black holes his father had called eyes captivated him, drew him into their depths. _Fight it!_

The face changed into the smiling face of Chaos. Damien felt relieved for just a second, before Chaos started speaking too in the voice of his father. "You're weak." The same again. Always the same sentence. _Why, Chaos? Why?_ Chaos faded. The whole plaza faded. Now there was only Damien, still immobilized, still in pain, in a foggy void. There was nothing but the smoke, the white haze of forgotten days, people and places. _Is this where I will end up? Forgotten in the passing of time?_ Damien gritted his teeth. _No way. I'll make my way into history. I'll carve my name into the world, no matter how hard and bloody the road there might be._ The smoke slowly swirled around him and his body started to fade away. _No matter what!_

He awoke screaming. A small group of people had gathered around him, trying to find out what a boy was doing lying unconscious on the border of Domino City. "Don't worry kid, I called an ambulance." Someone said. Damien's vision was blurry, as if he had slept a full night. Slowly everything came back to focus and at the same time, the last few hours came back to him. The race, the fall, the girl! _She must still be around. She wouldn't just walk away. Either that or I severely misjudged her._ As her face came into focus just a few centimeters away, he wished he had misjudged her. 

A part of Damien wanted to start screaming at her, both for shocking the hell out of him on his wake up and for the dream that she had played a part him, but another part told him that she h?d actually stayed with him and had kept the mob from swarming her. "Thanks," he muttered. _Wow, how can thanking someone be so hard?_ He swallowed the bile in his throat and pulled himself up to his knees. A blazing pain shot up his leg again, but he grunted through it."Fuck off everyone, nothing to see here."

He then turned to Sam and swallowed his pride for a moment. _I can't stand up alone._ "Could you help me up?" His eyes narrowed again, the whole world was back to focus. He could hardly walk, but some things were more important. The voice of his father haunted the back of his mind, speaking those damning words again and again and again. _I'll prove you wrong._ "Please, Sam? I need to train."


----------



## Kei (Oct 12, 2011)

Sam Maid 

There face was only centimeters apart as she watched his eyes flutter open, Sam leaned down and smiled a bit, as time passed people crowded around the pass out boy, and it almost made her smile when she saw him wake up and curse out the crowd to get the away. She could have left him in that way, he was a dick, there was no way around that, but still something made her stay with him...

When he said thank you Sam face instantly blushed as she pulled away from his face. The man looked at her strangely as he continued to talk about helping him, she snorted and looked away...

"Idiot, making me worry about you, I have all the right just to drag your ass to the Pokemon Center.." Sam growled at him even though this was far off from the happiness that he was okay and not hurt. Sam got up and streched her body before motioning downwards and grabbing his arm gently as she could and making him put most of his weight on her.

"Wow you are light." Sam said as she looked at him, "And we going to head off to the Pokemon center, I'll help your wound..." she said as she began to carry or slightly drag the boy to the nearest Pokemon Center. People watched them and it made Sam a little nervous a bit, she was never around these many people.

It was hard for any woman to assimilate into the society that was now popular. And Sam didn't see bend down to no one, but so many people were around. She just couldn't wait to get on the road again, leaving this city, yet again she felt the compassion to stay with Damien until they got bored of each other.

The automatic door open in front of her as  she made it to the Pokemon Center. It wasn't as packed as Sam thought it would be, people came and left, and a Nurse Joy was smiling all so happily. Sam sat Damien on the bench as she smiled at him

"So you want me to check your wound or...." Sam voice trailed off not believing she was going to help the devil, "I can get nurse joy if you are still in pain..."


----------



## Gaja (Oct 13, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Pokemon Center, Domino City, Sairu*​
Alex watched as Thomas signed up for the competition, all of their pokemon in tip top shape as they had several more hours before they'd meet their new sensei and begin their real training. Thomas would return and take a seat next to Alex, after which Nurse Joy spent some time with the two rookie trainers. Apparently things were a bit slow today at the building so she could afford to spend a bit more time around the two.

The Benson boy welcomed it but as Thomas asked if they would just nap before the training Alex got fired up, wondering what kind of awesome training they would go through in just a few hours. Yanma went flying around Elekid, obviously making friends with the little bundle of energy as Alex had to give the adult reply. "Yeah I guess we wait. How about a chocolate banana split for everybody?" He asked every human present, nurse Joy smiling and nodding. "That would be lovely."

Thomas surely wouldn't mind either, so Alex made it happen, they did have several more hours before meeting sensei... So what was to be done? Of course ice cream...

*~ Holland Park - Evening ~*​
A lone young man wearing a gray outfit and cap was sitting on a bench and typing something on his phone. He didn't really jump to anyone's attention as he patiently waited for his two students to show up. He wouldn't have to wait long as he heard the familiar voice of Alexander Benson and Thomas Saint approaching on their bicycles.

"There he is." Alex said as he pedaled forward, his eyes focusing on the familiar figure who stood up and faced the two incoming trainers, a smile on his face. "Sensei we're ready." Alex spoke all excited as he got of his bike and looked at the taller man. "Is that so? Well in that case..." Sensei started looking through his pockets and provided a couple gray disks, which after looking at for a second he tossed to Alex.

The rookie caught the disks and recognized them as TM's, something he learned about from his brother. Were these for him? Looking at Thomas for a second and then back at their new mentor Alex remained silent as the man spoke. "Alright you two, tonight we're going to be doing some basic strength and conditioning. I realized both your pokemon need to learn some moves and get stronger at the same time. So first things first. We're hauling that crate over there to my shop."

The man pointed his hand at a big ass crate behind him, a box almost twice the height of Alex, and obviously much heavier too. "Huh?" Alex looked at the crate, that had small wheels under it, which would make it possible to move, but sure as hell not easier since in order to get to the shop of their sensei they would have to go up a hill. Fun times were ahead of the two rookie as their sensei smiled, training and cheap work all in one, he loved it.


----------



## Franky (Oct 13, 2011)

*Evening Training
A New Sensei*​
Thomas always relished in the time he got to spend with Joy and Alex, but, that time was now behind them for today as he followed the Benson boy on his bike. The two of them were heading out to train with Sensei, as the destined time had come. The park had come into view and the two of them had almost instantly spotted the grey-clothed man sitting on a bench as he stood to welcome them. Alex rushed up to him instantly like a son to his father, and Thomas followed suit.

"Sensei, We're ready for training!" Thomas spouted excitedly Duskull hovering around him happily. The taller man nodded and shuffled around for some more of the disks he'd just handed Alex. Pulling out a slightly larger pile of red, yellow, purple, and grey disks, he looked back to Thomas and extended them to him. "These ones are for you."

Thomas accepted the gracious amount of TM's gladly, in awe of their Sensei's generosity. This must have cost him a fortune! Thomas shuffled through them but decided to stash them away in his bag for later, as their mentor was now explaining the beginning of tonight's training. Motioning to a massive crate behind him, he explained that they'd have to help him move it back to his shop. Thomas didn't really know the layout of the city very well still, but Alex did, and the look on Alex's face spoke wonders to Thomas. He could tell this was going to be a lot harder than he thought at first.

However, Thomas was not one to be discouraged in the face of a challenge. This was to better himself and his pokemon! He wasn't going to let them down by not giving it his all! He  reached into his bag and pulled forth two more pokeballs, releasing Magby and Elekid out into the park and onto the soft blades of grass. Elekid and Magby chirped up at the notion of being out of their pokeballs, almost like they were thanking Thomas for their time outside.

"Alright guys, we've got to push this crate all the way to Sensei's shop! Are you ready?!" Thomas coached all three of his team. Duskull, Elekid, and Magby all cheered together happily, glad to get the chance to work together. They were bonding now, which would be good for later days. Looking to Alex with a quick nod, Thomas took his pokemon to the crate and positioned themselves, ready to push in the direction their Sensei had directed.

"You ready you three?" Thomas asked, cracking his knuckles and looking to his pokemon to make sure everyone was well prepared. He had nothing to worry about, as Elekid pumped his arms and Magby breathed deeply. Duskull seemed to be wondering how he was going to help, though. No matter.

Okay... 1... 2... 3... CHARGE!" Thomas shouted, starting with his pokemon before Alex even started. He was jumping the gun, as always with his fiery passion when it was awakened. Magby and Elekid pressed hard against the box with Thomas, and it began to creak slightly as it moved slowly. Duskull simply seemed to fly through the box as he tried his hardest to help. Sensei just chuckled a little as the ghost desperately tried to get in on the training.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 13, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Holland Park, Domino City, Sairu*​
Alex looked at the giant box that looked like it had a jet engine stored inside. Their sensei laughed as he offered his help. "Don't worry my precious disciples, I shall push your bikes so you can fully focus on the training at hand." Alex looked at the guy, somewhat distrusting. "Yeah thanks..." Taking out three pokeballs Alex called forth Mudkip, Yanma and Nincada.

All three pokemon looked pumped to be out and were ready for training. Alex pointed at the large box that they would be moving and pointed at it. "We're moving this to.. Where exactly is your shop sensei?" The Benson boy asked somewhat puzzled. Hopefully it wasn't too far away, but somehow he knew it that this wouldn't be easy. Their sensei put his hand on his chin and thought for a few seconds before giving a reply. "It's on Tribbiani Street."

And then there was shock in the face of the Benson boy, his mouth opened wide as did his eyes which stared directly at the older man. What the hell? That was like far away... Really far, and up a big ass hill, right? Damn it... Alex hoped this would be regular fun training, but obviously he was wrong, this would be a week of hell. But contrary to from what one might expect from Alex his face turned serious as he looked at Thomas pushing along with Magby and Elekid, Duskull trying to help, he he turned his look back at their Sensei.

"Got it..." Turning around he began walking towards his friend and got ready to do some pushing along with Nincada and Mudkip as he felt a hand rest on his head. It was the man who would prepare them for the upcoming tournament. A wide grin on his face as he spoke for both rookies to hear. "I like both of you. So why don't you use this one?" Offering Alex another TM the man smiled before he added. "And maybe Foresight is an option as well."

Alex looked at the man, how did he know that Yanma knew foresight, Alex didn't use Yanma earlier today, but unknown to the two rookies their sensei also watched their first battle yesterday at Domino Park. Alex nodded and called Yanma over, the flying bug pokemon reaching him within seconds as Thomas paused and waited for Alex. "Ok let's give this a try..." Putting the disk on Yanma's head Alex saw the small item disperse into what looked like data and go over in to Yanma's body, which glowed slightly for a moment or two. "Ok Yanma use Foresight on Duskull and then try out that new move."

The pokemon replied in its own language and took of, sending forth the familiar attack and landing it on Duskull as Alex smiled. The ghost pokemon gave it another try to touch the large box but this time he was able to do so, and felt the weight of the object they were about to move. Yanma's eyes glowed pink seconds later though as it used the new attack it just learned. Psychic.

"Yannnn!" It said as it sent forth psychic energy and pushed forward the box, Alex running forward and helping Thomas along with Mudkip and Nincada. The entire team, made up of two trainers and six pumped up pokemon was at it as the box moved forward. It felt like they were pushing a car forward. Alex smiled as he was still feeling fresh. "Let's do this... I want to battle you in the finals..."

The young Benson boy wanted that match up, he wanted to battle his friend and grow more. This was just the beginning of their training and journey, and the two trainers wanted the win and that fight. Casually pushing two bicycles behind them their Sensei smiled, his disciples were such good trainers.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 13, 2011)

*Luccus Maximus*
*Haruhi Rematch Training Arc - Part 2*
*Water Based Training*










​
As Corphish was beginning his training Carlos decided the first part would be to work on the strength of a corphish's bubble attack, in order to do that he would test Corphish by putting him in pain training, they started as Carracosta would send out a water gun, and corphish would have to counter it with bubble, in turn the water guns would get stronger forcing corphish to up the ante and up the strength of his bubble each time untill he was hit, the more turns he could go without getting hit the better, the first time they tried the excersize, corphish got hit on the fourth move, they repeated the process this time corphish got hit on the sixth move, they continued a third time this time corphish cleared all 10 waterguns, untill his bubble was able to stand up to carracostas most powerfull watergun.

Carlos begun clapping applauding corphish's work in the first challenge, he then spoke "Perfect, well done you picked that up in 3 goes now i want you to try it once more this time i dont want you to go head to head, instead the two of you are going to be allowed to move around the area i have marked out with those four poles sorrounding you, this is a 30 metre squared area and you guys can go at your own speed and use the sorrounding trees / rocks as cover, i want you to try the same thing, use both attacks however instead of try and stop from being hit, i want you to use speed and also aim the trajectory of your attack to knock the opponents attack away leaving them open for a quick follow up attack" as the two pokemon understood the challenge, corphish begun by quickly fleeing from the open space he took refuge behind a large rock, carracosta however followed him closely and stayed behind the rock he didnt want to be the one on the attack he wanted corphish to come to him, so he was sly he moved around the rock facing the opposite direction trying to goat corphish into attacking and it worked, corphish used bubble and carracosta moved quickly turning and hitting corphish head on on the first attack, corphish failed, and the begun the challenge again this time as the two continued to attack each other back and forth water gun vs bubble was becoming a great move battle royal, as the two were cancelling each other out perfectly.

It got to the point where it was becoming a battle of endurance, as Corphish was getting tired first, he had to come up with a plan, and the fact Luccus wasnt able to direct him made it harder it was all down to himself, surviving the battle like he would survive in the wild, instincts to make him stronger. He quickly made his way over to the lake where he had about 2 metres before he was out of the designated area, he Used harden whilst in the water. although it was a battle between watergun and bubble the rules did not state other moves werent allowed, threfore corphish was still playing by the rules, after using harden and whilst in the water this gave corphish's harden that little bit more of an edge, he was recovering a little by resting in the water surrounding him. Carracoster decided to up the ante using Rain dance, meaning the entire area begins getting shrouded by a rain storm Corphish uses this to his advantage using his own ability adaptability meaning his same type attack bonus is changed from 1.5x to 2x making his bubble double as powerfull as normal. As he stays in the water the rain begins to pour heavier leaving Carracoster to come out and go on the attack he lines up his Watergun and shoots it at the lake, however Corphish jumps out up into the air dodging it he returns with bubble, as bubble shoots past the water gun and goes head on for carracosta he is forced to defend himself with Hydro Pump, this blows the bubble away and smashes into corphish knocking him to the ground, corphish struggles to get up.

"Thats enough corphish return" Luccus says as he lets him have a rest inside his pokeball, he turns to his father "Good job carracosta" he also says as he returns his carracosta to its pokeball, "Corphish has grown so much in just those short two challenges im amazed, his bubble has gotten stronger and im sure with some strength training whilst we move onto the other pokemon he can do by himself will imrpove his vicegrip and harden, he is definately going to be twice as strong going into the next battle with haruhi" Luccus says as he and his father call it a day for training with water pokemon and decide to go back to their room at the pokemon centre and watch some old Sinnoh league battles on DVD,

[After a few hours]
After hearinga  commotion down stairs in the pokemon centre Luccus and Carlos rush out of their room and down stairs they see a man with a Cindaquil is robbing the pokemon centre taking some sick injured pokemon, Luccus reaches for his pokebelt realising he left it upstairs so did carlos, as the situation gets bad, Luccus looks over to the counter noticing his corphish pokeball is in the ready section and in a container marked Luccus Maximus, he drops down and crawls over without being notices as people inside the pokemon centre are screaming the mand and the cindaquil both have black eye masks on, as Luccus reaches his corphish and releases him "Go corphish, now stop them!" he yells as corphish jumps up onto the counter the cindaquil uses ember, and corphish counters with his newly powered up Bubble attack, it smashes into the ember cancleing it out, Corphish then rushes over to cindaquil knocking it back against the wall with vicegrip, as cindaquil goes to get up he doesnt give it enough time, taking advantage of his adaptability ability again he powers up his bubble attack to 2x normal and uses it at full power against cindaquil knocking it unconcious, he then turns to the thief and he runs out dropping all of the pokeballs he had stolen, as he runs down the street officer jenny and officer pete arrive and chase him down and catch him, Luccus is thanked by nurse joy as Corphish boasts on the counter and continues to jump around proud of itself, as Luccus sees first hand the experience corphish gained todau he is excited for tommoro and what Shinx is going to learn training with his electivire.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 13, 2011)

*Journey to Domino City...

Johanna...*

For the past few hours, Johanna had been walking through the lands with two men she just met.  Two men that seem kind and considerate.  The young woman was finally allowing her guard to slowly go down.  Not that she wasn't wary, it was just that she was as nervous and watchful as she usually was.  They treated their pokemon well, their battles were fair, and they seemed very helpful.  She was relaxing.

Things were quiet for a time, everyone seemed to be lost in there thoughts, though she swore she heard something behind them.  Whenever Johanna looked back there was nothing there, the sound stopped.  Eventually the skyline appeared above the trees.  It was then that the excitement for the group grew several notches.  Their pace quickened a bit.

_'There it is again...'_ Johanna thought to herself and scowled before turning around.  ?You guys go ahead.  I will be right behind you.?  She began to walk back the way they came.  ?Just need to take care of something.?  She waved and began to jog toward the trees and through the bushes.  ?Alright...where are you...?  Johanna mumbled.

?Toto?  Totodile!?  Happy jumped up and pointed, his thoughts were similar to Johanna's and he knew what she was about.

?Right...?  Johanna frowned and pushed through the brush and spotted a small pokemon looking up at her with shiny eyes.

?Axew??  It said quietly.

Confused and curious, Johanna flipped open her pokedex.  ?Axew, the Tusk Pok?mon. Axew marks its territory by making scratch marks on trees with its tusks, which regrow if they fall out. ? It said in its mechanical voice.

?Interesting.?  She looked at him concerned.  ?You've been following us haven't you??  Johanna knelt down and looked at the pokemon.  ?You okay?  You hungry??  She pulled out some pokemon food which the Axew ate greedily.  

?Axew?  Ax axew ew ax axew!?  it yammered on.

?Toto dile to todile totodile!?

?Axew axew??

?Totodile.?  

Johanna let her eyes jump back and forth as the conversation between the two pokemon went from questioning to what sounded like statement.  ?Happy what is going on?? she said curiously.  It didn't take long for her to get her answer as the Axew rushed forward, wrapped his arms around her leg and sat on her foot.  ?I...well your welcome.?  She smiled down at the pokemon and rubbed his head then waited for him to let go.  He didn't.

?Okay well we need to go.?  Johanna thought it wouldn't be bad to catch the pokemon but she couldn't start to do that when it was clung to her.  It didn't take her long to realize he wasn't letting go.  ?I...well...?  She looked back the way she had come and sighed.  ?They are waiting for me.?  She glanced from Happy, who was looking quite smug, then to the Axew attached to her.

The pair of men had stopped for a moment and were waiting for Johanna and she walked up with a befuddled scowl on her face.  She was limping as she tried to balance her steps that now included a pokemon stuck to her leg.  ?I really don't know what to say.?  She said pushing past them.  ?He won't let go and we need to continue on.  I think I caught my next pokemon.?  Johanna wanted to get to Domino City to see if it would come off, she just couldn't get past the big shiny eyes that looked up at her with adoration.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 13, 2011)

*Pokemon Sanctuary...

The Birthday Party...

Rin...*

The day was fabulous.  Once the tea was found, Amy went about making the best tea most of them had ever had.  They spent a couple of hours catching up over the last couple of years.  There was an easy camaraderie in the group.  They had gone through so much over the last couple of years, that had helped shape who they are and what they will become.

The meal was a casual affair as people continued to visit and carry on.  Nobody knew Nick was such an awesome cook but the secret was coming out.  Between the pokemon food that the pokemon came from all around to eat, to the gourmet meals that he prepared for Yuki and anyone that visited the sanctuary.  The cake was a marvelous creation that had Yuki with all her pokemon on top.  They all oo'ed and awed at it.  Nick blushed but the praise made him feel good.

As the singing commenced Yuki looked around her and smiled.  Here were almost all of her favorite people in the world.  Rin sat with Simon's arm around her shoulders and their hands clasped.  Will stood behind Amy with his hands on her shoulders, Zeke stood next to Jessie trying to keep her under control, Kiya stood near Nick who was next to Yuki grinning at her, and on the video phone their parents also sang.  Doshi was as out of key as ever.  She made a wish and blew out the candles.

Yuki seemed to have loved every gift that was given to her especially the necklace that Nick had given her.  Unfortunately it was this same thing that caused the party to basically come to end.  Something seemed to have triggered in Jessie and she began to flirt shamelessly with Nick, along with tossing some seriously cutting remarks at Yuki.  After one extremely malicious comment everyone grew uncomfortable.  

“I think it is time for bed.”  Zeke scowled at Jessie.  He knew and understood what she was doing but also knew that she had over stepped her boundaries.  “We have a long journey ahead of us if we are going to catch the ferry home this week.”  He grabbed her arm and shoved her toward the woman's section.  Those that knew Zeke understood how out of character this was, even Jessie seemed to know and after her mouth opened and closed a few times in silence she left the room.  Bidding everyone  a good night Zeke left for his room.

“You guys haven't gotten to see all of the sanctuary!”  Rin said after clearing her throat.  “Why don't we check out the lake?  It is beautiful when the sun sets.”  She ushered Simon, Will, and Amy out of the room and toward the water.  Leaving Yuki and Nick alone.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 13, 2011)

*Yuki at the pokemon Sanctuary...*

After the Tea was gotten and made, the night went by like a blur.  There was fun, dancing, singing and...Cake.  Jessie was starting her usual malicious remarks again.  Yuki's patience is always tested when Jessie was around, her older sister pushed buttons, that she could deal with, but even the pettiest things got on her nerves.  Jessie and Yuki were practically Identical, but Jessie was always as elegant as a Gardevior, until it came down to Yuki, then she was as venomous as a Seviper.  Yuki on the other hand was like a Mankey in a room entirely of glass.  They were somewhat simmilar, they had a rivalry that seemed like a hatred, and both were stubborn as a tauros.

Yuki slowly walks upto Nick once everyone leaves, tucking her hair behind her ear, ?Nick... Looking back on the last three years, it's been a lot of ups and downs, and I couldn't figure out if I loved you or hated you.  After today, thanks to Jessie...? she spits the name of her older sister, ?I finally realized that I loved you more than I could've possibly thought.  You have helped me through some of the hardest times, like when Z got that sickness, you were with me the whole time.  Even when I pushed you away, yelled at you, even a couple of times hit you.  You were always by my side, supporting me even when my Ideas were very stupid.  Even helped me when I snapped my leg when I fell off the Aviary, onto the roof, you got up there and got me down, even though I was being stubborn.  So I guess what I'm saying is that, I may be late, hell, three years late, for one of the world's most loyal men, but can you find room in your heart to take in this broken and oblivious idiot?? she says, looking at him pleadingly.

Once at the end, the Feebas in the fishtank sitting in the other room begins to glow brightly.

*Lul...*

?Y'know I pack a lot of pokemon food just to be safe, and Poffins, and Pokeblocks....? She says, looking in her bag, then flipping the flap back overtop.  She looks around and grabs Klutz's metal rod, picking it up, and sliding it back into her bag.  Klutz taking a nap in his pokeball, she looks at Mira and nods, ?Alright lets goo!? she shouts, throwing a hand in the air, ?Oh!  Y'know what we can do before we leave town?? she says excitedly, ?We can get a basket to carry the Eevees in, or even a wagon to drag behind us.  It would be easier, and we wouldn't need to worry about the little ones getting too exhausted, once they get tired we could set them in the basket or wagon and let them nap.? she says smiling at all the Eevees, just a big, happy, family.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 13, 2011)

*Pokemon Sanctuary...

Kiya...*

With each pun that was fired out of Dante's mouth the young blonde cringed.  Not only were the puns bad, though in a good sort of ways, he was firing them at the wrong person.  ?Don't worry I got this!?  Kiya said in a shaky voice toward Will then turned back around toward the new arrival.

It was then that Kiya lost her voice.  For the first time in her life she couldn't come up with a nice remark, a way to be helpful.  If she could have found her voice she would have squealed in fear.  She had talked to the massive pokemon at the gate, brought him food, even watched his moves, some of the most powerful ones she had ever seen.  And, after all that she knew he wasn't a pokemon that you would mess with.  Not only did he have tunnel vision when it came to his job, which he found very important, he had absolutely no sense of humor.

*?AIEE!? * Kiya was finally able to put voice to something even if it was only a strangled scream.  

Rhyperior didn't react to the woman screaming, when he turned around and saw the man behind him, his rock body began to tense, the huffing of his breath was visible even in the warm air, while his eyes narrowed to slits.  ?Rrrrrrhyyyypppperiooooorrr...?  Tank let his words come out as a deep rumble, the menace in his voice unmistakable.  

?Nononononononononono!?  Kiya rushed forward between the man and the pokemon  ?It's okay Tank.  I'll deal with him..............please....?  She looked up with wide eyes, a large sweatdrop rolled down her temple.  ?Please...? Kiya said again, her hands planted on the pokemon's chest as if her will could stop him from decimating the place.

The pokemon gave another low growl before he lowered his eyes to Kiya.  ?Rhyperior.  Rhy ior rhyperior??  He glared down at her.

?I will get him away from here.  I promise.?  Kiya's eye was twitching and she was trying to settle the massive beast.  

?Rhyperior.?  He nodded after several moments of consideration.  ?Rhyperior!? he replied with a snuff and turned back toward the gate.  

Kiya let out a sigh of relief and whirled around toward the trainer.  She was ready to set about and lecture Dante but the look of happiness made her sigh again.  He meant well, he just needed to learn control.  ?Come on.?  She grabbed his wrist and walked him inside the building before he could cause more trouble for the sanctuary.  Kiya gave him a quick tour of the building, avoid the other people for the moment, and showed him to a room.  ?You guys...?  She looked toward his pokemon.  ?Are welcome to explore all you like.  There is a nice lake outside along with a warming area for you fire-types.  Just ask one of the pokemon to show whatever you need!?  

Rubbing the back of her neck, Kiya looked back at Dante.  She had to admit even though he acted like a doofus he did have a boyish charm that made her smile.  ?You are welcome to wander and to join the party for Yuki.?  She gave him a smile, a wave, and turned away.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 13, 2011)

*The Doof.*

“Ahaha! No-one can stop us now Pofi!” the mad scientist shouted from within his giant charizard. “Nothing can…” 

There was a blinking light on the dashboard. “Hold that thought…”

Heinz landed the giant charizard just outside a petrol station and hopped out at the petrol pump. The attendant who was in the store, who came out, was utterly flabbergasted at the site of the huge pokemon parked outside the pump

“Uh…uh..” he stuttered

”No, never mind that thing, I have the keys right here so he won’t blow out fire or anything. But Where is the 4 star petrol. I mean…I’m trying to be eeeevil here and you can’t be evil with unleaded fuel you know?” Doof said angrily

“Uh..uh…”

“Ah fine, I’ll just use diesel. That used to be evil, so I guess that will do but I’m putting an official complaint that there is not enough evil in this petrol pump. That’s discrimination against evil! Make a note of that Pofi for my next plan! Though it’s not as if this one will fail, hahahahahaaa!” Pofi nodded and scribbled some lines on a piece of paper

“Uh…uh….”

“Ah crap! Look at that! I was aiming for $70 but I went over by one cent! Ah that make me so mad! Luckily I have one cent right here so there you go. Thank you and bye!” he said in a friendly and polite manner.

“Uh…uh…”

“What a nice man eh Pofi?” Doof said starting up the Charizard and flying off into the air, it was then he noted some fireworks in the sky.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 13, 2011)

*Noon the following day,*

After the encounter and eventual capture of the Teddiursa now known as "Crescent" Rex and his group ended up pulling over on the side of the road a mile for Circus falls and spent their night in the car. Rex uncomfortably took refuge in the drivers seat with Crescent on his lap, while Nomz and Dood who where still rather uncertain of the newest member of the team, slept in the passenger seat. Every hour or so one would wake up, examine the sleeping bear from top to bottom and then drift off again. This process went on until about ten O'Clock when Rex, operating on very little sleep decided that he needed to cover more ground and threw the car into motion through Circus falls. The crew now they sat around ten or so miles away from Crossroad bluffs.

"Munch munch!" Nomz was sitting in the backseat with Crescent and Dood gnawing through an apple, Rex always had to keep a large supply of food on hand. In the trunk as an example where cans and cans of vegetables that could be easily opened and cooked over a small wood fire. As Nomz made his way through the apple Dood slept to his right, tired and dazed from the fiasco the night before. Crescent watched out the window with his always seemingly mesmerized look. If one didn't know any better they would assume the bear had never been outside before or had living contact up until now, he was a strange creature indeed.

"So guys..." Rex's voice trailed off and was very quiet and drowsy. He was insanely tired and bags had begun to form under his bloodshot eyes. His hands trembled and rocked the car slightly in every direction all over the road.

"Are you excited for the tournament?"

"Teddiursa?" The small bear cocked his head and brought his paw out of his mouth and onto his chin. He was unaware as to what his trainer had just said. 

"Munch!" Nomz threw the apple, core and all down his throat and then puffed out his chest slightly. 

"Ha ha!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 13, 2011)

> Journey to Domino City...
> 
> Johanna...
> 
> ...



*Staz*

The group was taking is time to reach domino city, they still had few days to reach the city and the journey was pretty comfortable, at least for the spiky-haired guy. He never thought that traveling with other people and pokemon would be that fun and he was enjoying hanging around with Johanna and Jack. Hearing at the girl of the group, he turned just to see how her went back and started to search for something through the trees and bushes"mmm...what?s up with her?"he asked to himself"Aipom!"the purple monkey let out as if he were answering the question, making Staz smile."I think we have to wait"he said to Jack.



> The pair of men had stopped for a moment and were waiting for Johanna and she walked up with a befuddled scowl on her face. She was limping as she tried to balance her steps that now included a pokemon stuck to her leg. ?I really don't know what to say.? She said pushing past them. ?He won't let go and we need to continue on. I think I caught my next pokemon.? Johanna wanted to get to Domino City to see if it would come off, she just couldn't get past the big shiny eyes that looked up at her with adoration.



Staz looked at the pokemon attached to Johanna?s leg and immediately took out his pokedex to see what it was."An Axew. I think he likes you a lot"he said, pointing out the obvious.Then pat the Axew which started to try to play with staz?s hand just using one hand without letting go of Johanna?s leg."You got a funny guy right here"he said smiling"Though, shouldn?t we keep going on? I bet this little guy would like to travel with you".


----------



## Gaja (Oct 13, 2011)

*Simon Benson
The Lake, Sairu Pokemon Sanctuary, Sairu*​
It had been quite the fun day actually, they the two blonds got to meet up with William and meet Amy after almost two years. They enjoyed a speedy ride from Domino to the Sanctuary, and saw some old friends in Nick, Tsuna and the birthday girl Yuki. There were also some new faces around in Dante and Kiya, Things got funny and exciting with Will's Alakazam providing some entertainment, of course Simon's Gengar was the first to laugh at the show that was provided to him, Simon hiding his laughter as Willam did an impression of Dante. Tsuna also joined them and the two young men discussed various subjects, from the days when they fought Nichola, to what each of them had been up to during these past two years.

Simon shared his intentions of challenging the top and beating the Elite 4, William on opening his gym on Condor Island, Tsuna on his travels and him one time accidentally ending up in Kanto as he wanted to go from Domino to Long Coast. Everyone laughed, ate something, sang the birthday song, pulled on Yuki's ears and congratulated her on being the last one of the group to turn 18, or one of the last ones. As always Rin recognized the situation a mile away and so she quickly got Simon's attention and suggested that the two of them take Will and Amy out to the lake before they go back to Domino.

Simon liked that idea and turned towards Will who had his hands around Amy. "You really should check it out, it's awesome." William and Amy seemed to whisper something between them, but after a few seconds agreed to checking it out. It was already night out, but despite that most of the pokemon were awake and walking around the Sanctuary grounds, playing with each other. Simon's Haxorus was good friend with the Rypherion at the gate, nicknamed Tank, and the two along with Marowak seemed to get along quite well, eating apples and hanging out. Gengar and the two Alakazam's got goofy and just played pranks on unsuspecting targets and hung out. Pidgeot and Aerodactyl were making the skies a very unsafe place as they raced through the skies and had loads of fun. Meanwhile Arcanine and Flygon had some cake that a Ralts stole for them, but were scared of by William's Condor Sandslash. The sanctuary was filled with life all around.

The only two savages that didn't quite get to enjoy it were Bulkhead and Gyarados, both of them enjoying the peace and quiet of their pokeballs. Simon and Rin said goodbye to both Yuki and Nick, agreeing to possibly see each other in about a week time at the upcoming Tournament that was to be help at the Domino City Coliseum Arena. That was actually one more subject that Simon and William talked about, with Simon inviting William to stay at their place until the competition began and the unofficial Gym leader could watch. After all Mr. Draconis too received a special invite to appear and grace everyone with his presence. "Cya guys. Alakazam why don't you teleport these bad boys and our stuff down to the lake?"

"Kazam." The psychic pokemon said as within seconds all their machine and stuff was gone, and Alakazam made a fast return, going to join Gengar and Eon once more, as Simon's Arcanine found himself teleported to the lake and watching their stuff while the humans got there. "So you never answered my invitation Will. How about it? Will you and Amy stay at our place until the tournament, beats staying in a hotel although I'm sure you can afford it." To the blond trainer it was all about having a friend close and enjoying your time in Domino, whispering closer to Rin, he double checked the offer. "Do don't mind, do you?" The blond girl shook her head and smiled, she would have to talk to Simon about stuff like that though.

The walk from the Sanctuary to the lake would be a short one indeed, about two minutes later the four humans were greeted by the large body of water and the water shining brilliantly in the moon light, trees all around it, their leaves rustling softly in the wind as Arcanine waited for the to get there. Simon smiled as he took in the nice scenery and then looked at Rin, happiness and joy building inside him because he was grateful for having such a nice life. Kissing Rin once he and his girlfriend moved a bit closer towards Arcanine who lay down on the ground, and covered his eyes with his paw. Great, here comes the kissing. The large beach had plenty of room for both couples to spend time with each other. "Thank you for the awesome day, and the one before it. And the one..." The tall blond leaned in, his eyes closing as the moon light shined upon him and his girlfriend.


----------



## Franky (Oct 15, 2011)

*Harsh Training!
Building Bonds Between Us*​
Thomas pushed with all of his might, and he could tell just by a glance that Magby and Elekid were as well. Duskull was having problems, but a foresight from their buddy, Yanma, helped out with that. Thomas was glad to have friends like Alex, and Sensei like... well, like Sensei. Thomas smiled at his friend as he joined the team in pushing the huge crate towards this far-away street. Thomas paused briefly simply to tie his jacket around his waist.

"Let's do this! We've got to get this thing there before it gets dark out! This is just a warm-up!!" Thomas shouted, getting himself fired up. His enthusiasm, as always, was contagious to his pokemon, who all cheered in unison along with their trainer, pushing as hard as their small bodies could.

After all the punching training, Elekid seemed to have it the easiest, the strength he'd built up from their training shining through. Magby's breathing was top notch, not short and choppy but not too drawn out, either. Breathing in through the nose and out through the mouth, her stamina was nothing to be scoffed at. Duskull was doing his best, but he still wasn't a very physical pokemon, so no one could really blame him. Thomas was at the top of his game, having taken a quick rest earlier.

Thomas focused on the teamwork his pokemon were exerting. Magby tripped in a pothole and Elekid stopped to pick her up. Those two would make a powerful combination one day. Thomas couldn't help but think back to the times when he first met those two, even if it hadn't been very long at all.

When he met Elekid, he had been a rough and battered pokemon in the wild, afraid of Duskull fore he couldn't lay a hand on the ghost pokemon. Elekid was always tough and in charge, challenging other pokemon to fights and such, but before he'd met Thomas and joined his group, Elekid had never really been able to utilize his specialty, Thunder Punch, but now Thomas and Elekid together had built up a good understanding of the move and Elekid's control of the electricity flowing in his body was at an all time high. In fact, as Elekid worked his muscles, small sparks shot out and harmlessly onto the ground from time to time.

As for Magby, even though it'd only been a day or so, Magby had already improved greatly, being mischievous and wild at first, but accepting Thomas when he came to her in her time of need. She had been hungry and alone, poor life decisions moving to the city no doubt. But Thomas had brought her food and taken her in, allowing her to join team, free of charge. Magby was instantly attached to the young man and his kindness, the first she'd received since she'd come to the city.

Duskull doesn't even need an introduction. Duskull and Thomas had been together for years now, and the two were together through thick and thin. He was at first just a simple Duskull, but now he knows speed-based moves and some powerful other tricks as well. Thomas could only smile when looking into the face of his friendly ghost pokemon.

Now, the pokemon weren't the only things Thomas had acquired in this short time. He'd already met his newest and probably best friend, Alex Benson and his pokemon team. His friend was extremely smart and capable, strategic and well-balanced in battle, just like his pokemon. Not only Alex, but Levi Spyker and his dangerous Snover with blizzard and his friendly little Totodile. And now there was Sensei, a man who stood above both of them and had saved their lives with his Metagross.

"Okay, Alex... I'll see you in the finals, but only if you promise to meet me there as well! Let's do it! We'll both rush towards our dreams at full speed and grasp hold of our own tomorrow!!!" Thomas simply spouted motivational words. Something his pokemon had grown accustomed to... not to say they didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 15, 2011)

*[William; Questions at Lakeside]​*​
The party was great and the cake and refreshments was spot on, as expected a large grin crossed Amy?s lips as William wiped cake frosting from her mouth. A small blush crossed her features that seemed to match her dark hair as Will stole a bit of a kiss in her moment of distraction. But the light hearted mood began to shift as Jessie, apparently the older sister, began to make snide comments and remarks. This quickly kills the mood as she, Jessie, was reprimanded and escorted out. With the festivities shattered William thought of wishing Simon farewell, but he is quickly approached by the two blondes, both Simon and Rin, and was asked if they?d like to see the lake. Will cut a glance toward Amy who, was still firmly in his arms, or was it the other way around as he felt a stern hug coming from her as well. Talking amongst their selves for a moment the two mull the question over, but it was just starting to get nice out. The kiss of the evening breeze would surly lend itself to easing the situation at hand. So with a grin and a nod from each they decided it?d be nice to be lake side, besides Will was sure his Pok?mon were still enjoying their stay as he heard Swoop?s massive wing beats from even in here.

As they walked into the night air William notices that Midka was in the process of stealing some cake that was in turn stolen earlier by Ralts. A laugh escapes the couples lips, his and Amy, as Swoop dived by with a thunderous screech,  ?Come on slow poke, I don?t have all night!? the ancient sky terror laughs in Pok?mon as the Pidgot dived down just as recklessly passing the group of trainers.  ?Deenea b? ah bad influence oan Simon?s Pidgot Swoop!? William shouts playfully shaking his fist at the large dinosaur like Pok?mon as they shot back up into the night air. Swoop Pauses in midflight and spins toward Simon, Rin, Amy and Will. And even though he was but a silhouette on the moon they knew what he was doing as a wing was pulled to his face. One of the small claw like fingers touches just below Swoop?s left eye and pulled down while the Pok?mon stuck its tongue out with an ?blalalalalalalalala? sputtering spit everywhere. But the childish reply, funny and all, quickly ended as Simon?s Pidgot whirled by with great speed.

 ?Hey, no fair!? Swoop quickly shouts as two massive beats of his wings carried him off in quick pursuit of the large bird Pok?mon. Will and Amy both cup laughs as they began to walk toward the lake as Simon made arraignments with his Alakazam to Tetleport some supplies ahead of them as they walked. As they did, Simon reasserted the question about Amy and he staying with them until the tournament started. Will?s face turned stern, he didn?t quite know how to answer the question. He had too been invited to attend Kaiba?s big shindig, but the letter was official jargon sent out to all the ?powerful? trainers of the region signed with an autopen to simulate the playboy billionaire?s signature. He was overly sure that Kaiba himself didn?t invite Will, in fact he couldn?t stand the Sinnoh native for what he not only did to Mokuba and him, but his gym as well. William heard that they were still renovating Domino Gym and Kaiba was forced to accept challenges at the Kaiba Dome. So in response for now he simply shoved his hands into his pockets and grew somewhat silent as they walked.  Sensing the small changes in William, not just his silence, Amy cups her arms around one of his as they went along showing great affection; last thing they needed at this juncture was for Will to go into one of his moods, not with Bulkhead as the only Pok?mon on him. The warmth of her body on his arm sooths the boy and his heart calms down. Casting a glance toward Simon she gave a small nod that she had the situation under control, which was a very good thing. 

Unknown to the trainers, CB was in quick pursuit. When he heard the word lake he was all for it, though he wouldn?t dare go swimming. And as they reached the lake Will?s mood changed for the better, the moon that reflected off the still waters gave him a sense of happiness that he could share with Amy who immediately drug him toward the shore.  ?Come on Will, set with me!? Amy exclaims as Simon and Rin kissed. Arcanine plopped his head on the ground and covered his eyes with his paws, apparently still embarrassed by such human emotions and as Will and Amy took the same inclination and exchanged a long kiss as well. CB approached the large fire dog, slightly confuse at its behavior.  ?Hey, why you acting so weird, it?s what humans do.? the Marowak states as it tapped on Arcanine?s head, when the large Pok?mon failed to recognize the smaller Pok?mon?s presence CB merely shrugged its shoulders and laid down on the large Pok?mon?s back guessing it was still too embarrassed to talk. And as all enjoyed the night?s quite Will and Amy softly talked to one another, she after all was the one that was able to convince William to get back into the life he enjoyed and at least talk with his estranged great grandfather. So it was to her to convince the hard head to try and bury the hatchet with Kaiba. After some quick exchanges, which William loses of course, he agrees.

 ?Hey, Simon.? Will states pulling Simon?s attention his way.  ?Aye, wh?nnea? We?ll b? happy tae stay wif ye ?n Rin. Though w? hope tae not b? ah bother.? he states accepting Simon?s invitation.

Meanwhile at the front door to the Sanctuary?s main house a man in a brown uniform stood and rang the bell. Behind him with the engine still running was a large delivery truck with all the gifts that Amy had ?helped? William pick out for Rin. ?Hello!? he shouts as he knocked and then rang the doorbell again, ?I have a delivery for a Ms. Yuki!?? he shouts as the truck rumbled with a heavy idle.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 17, 2011)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Lul...*
> 
> ?Y'know I pack a lot of pokemon food just to be safe, and Poffins, and Pokeblocks....? She says, looking in her bag, then flipping the flap back overtop.  She looks around and grabs Klutz's metal rod, picking it up, and sliding it back into her bag.  Klutz taking a nap in his pokeball, she looks at Mira and nods, ?Alright lets goo!? she shouts, throwing a hand in the air, ?Oh!  Y'know what we can do before we leave town?? she says excitedly, ?We can get a basket to carry the Eevees in, or even a wagon to drag behind us.  It would be easier, and we wouldn't need to worry about the little ones getting too exhausted, once they get tired we could set them in the basket or wagon and let them nap.? she says smiling at all the Eevees, just a big, happy, family.



Mira smiled wholeheatedly from the idea of getting a basket or wagon to bring the eevees. Lul was indeed a very good and caring person. She was really glad that she had taken the chance to travel with her.

"I have a wagon, with a few pillows and some bark and straws, we have ourselves a perfect wagon for them." she said sparkly, running outside and coming back after a few minutes with medium sized wagon, some bark and straw, then running up into her room and getting many small pillows from her room. "Don't need them on my adventure" she joked, and soon enough, she was done.

With that, they walked out the door, and started their adventure.

*End of the Opening Arc*



luffy no haki said:


> *Staz*
> 
> The group was taking is time to reach domino city, they still had few days to reach the city and the journey was pretty comfortable, at least for the spiky-haired guy. He never thought that traveling with other people and pokemon would be that fun and he was enjoying hanging around with Johanna and Jack. Hearing at the girl of the group, he turned just to see how her went back and started to search for something through the trees and bushes"mmm...what?s up with her?"he asked to himself"Aipom!"the purple monkey let out as if he were answering the question, making Staz smile."I think we have to wait"he said to Jack.
> 
> ...




Jack grinned and almost started to laugh when he saw the Axew clinging to Joahanna's leg. "Heh. What a cute Axew. I guess it was flabergasted by your great beauty." he teased. 

"Anyway. We are not far away from the city. Let's go and do what we do best!" he said with another grin, before leading the way into the city


----------



## Gaja (Oct 17, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Domino City, Sairu*​
Despite being smaller in size then Thomas Alex didn't lack in spirit. The young trainer pushed on as hard as he could with all of his pokemon by his side. As always his best human friend didn't lack in epic speeches, giving some extra energy to the cream haired trainer. "I promise I'll be there. And this time there will be a winner." Alex said with a smile as he leaned his entire body in to the crate and pushed forward, Mudkip by his side.

Elekid and Magby pushed on and looked good, Nincada not so much. His particular build allowed his to absorb big shots and keep trucking but this type of thing wasn't really his forte. Though it would no doubt produce results for him too, allowing him a more effective attack and bigger power when attacking as well. The ground pokemon wanted to be part of the team as well, so far he didn't really shine when it came to battles. Sure in training he looked good, but in battles where Alex was present he had yet to pick up a win.

So for Nincada, the bug pokemon was pushing on for its first win. Next to it was a blue and orange water pokemon by the name of Mudkip. And much like Elekid he was the powerhouse of Alex' respective team. Really he seemed to be the one having the least trouble pushing the crate forward, looking like it had a smile in its face as small drops of sweat slowly formed on its head and body. The little guy packed quite the punch and he knew that, but after seeing Rhydon and Metagross he too wanted to be like that. He too wanted to be a muscle bound monster that could smash just about anyone with one brutal shot. He wanted to evolve further, he wanted true strength.

And then as the entire team of five pushed on Yanma was behind them, her eyes glowing bright pink and he body emitting a faint pink glow as it released psychic energy on the crate, moving it forward as well. It was difficult doing that, but the flying bug pokemon kept at it regardless of its current skill at the attack. It kept pushing and hitting the crate, she kept at it like a champ because she too wanted to be strong, she wanted to be faster but pack more 'Ooomph' in her attacks. So there were no misunderstandings she was great friends with Duskull so far, and she would no doubt stay good friends with the little guy. But, Yanma wanted to become better and fight Duskull one more time. And this time she wanted to show that she and Alex too had a bond, one that would prove that she was the pokemon Alex could depend on.

In a few ways Yanma was similar to Thomas, she could easily get pumped up for various stuff, flying, candy, Slowpokes and battles. She developed a liking towards her trainer, his way of carrying himself and caring for his pokemon as well as the people around him. In a way Pokemon had a sixth sense for seeing who was a good person. And in Alex Yanma saw a great person that she could trust, and with that the two of them formed a bond that would only grow stronger over time.

Pushing on the crate eventually made its way out of Holland Park, the two boys and their pokemon picking up a good pace after a bit, and it seemed like they would do this thing easier then they might have expected. Their Sensei was of course always behind them, eating some popcorn while watching his precious students do training and home delivery at the same time. "Good good you two. Keep at it. Now get ready, it's not much further now. Just up that hill."

And then there was silence as both Alex and Thomas had a chance to look up front and see a tall hill standing between them and the famed _Tribbiani Street_. Alex wasn't discouraged, but he couldn't deny it either. This would be hell... Right? There was no possible way that they would have an easy time making this through... "This is gonna be hell..." The cream haired boy said as he kept pushing on. Their Sensei replied promtly as he swallowed a couple popcorns.

"Oh yeah yeah yeah. Don't worry about it, just keep pushing forward and you'll be there in no time..." The seasoned trainer said casually as if they were pushing a bicycle up the hill. Of course for the two it would turn out to be a long and grueling exercise, one that would see them sweat and push themselves like never before in their lives. Alex looked at Thomas for a second and smiled. The familiar smile on his face as he again pushed his hardest. "You ready guys?"

"Kyaaa!" His entire team cried out as they pushed on, of course the question was directed to Thomas as well, trying to motivate him as well as this was a team effort and without the Suofreight native this wouldn't be possible to pull of. As the Benson boy and his pokemon pushed forward, and soon no doubt Thomas and his team would follow with the same intensity their mentor smiled. "Oh my precious little students. Fighting like true warriors. I'm so proud right now." Of course in case anyone wanted to give up their teacher had a massive Metagross waiting on double checking if that was indeed the case. No one would fail his first ever 'train students for tournament' course.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 17, 2011)

*Whoops! I caught a Pok?mon!*​ 
*Three days later, Domino Outskirts-*

It had been three days since the car full of companions where near the Crossroad Bluffs, and now it was three more days and the group approached Domino City. Blood and excitement rushed through the car as the team approached their destination. In less then two days the tournament would begin and with it the possible chance at regional fame. Rex smiled to himself and drove peacefully in thought as his three companions sat in the backseat doing their usual routines.

Over the past three days Nomz and Dood ended up quickly forming a bond with the newest member of the team, Crescent the Teddiursa. They now where almost inseparable and where always eating, sleeping, and gazing out the window in the back seat together. They shared meals together (Regular meals not Nomz meals) they slept together and they played together they where becoming a true team. Rex himself was also enjoying this new found quick trust for each other. After he had caught the Teddiursa that night he wondered if he had made the right move, but now he was certain he did.

As they reached the ten mile mark Rex glanced in the back seat, the three Pok?mon where at the moment sleeping together in a huddle in the center, with a smile Rex turned his head back to the front windshield and that is when it happened. 

_Cuchunk!_

In a brief moment and seemingly out of nowhere a Gollet appeared and delivered a smashing blow to the road in front of the car. He quickly ran to the side of the car and without hesitation smashed his fist right into the door handle with a half punch, not strong enough to damage the car but surely strong enough to cause the door to open. The Pok?mon in the back screamed in terror and jumped into the passenger seat as the Gollet pounded his way once again out the door and began starting around the car.

"What the fuck is with all these wild Pok?mon and my car?! What the fuck is that thing doing?!" Quickly Rex hopped out of the drivers seat and slamming the door with great force he jumped on top of his car and slid his way over in front of the passenger door. The approaching Gollet, who seemed to only bear a grudge on the passengers in the car as apposed to their trainer ran to the other side of the car as to go in through the drivers door, however he didn't make it that far. With a leap of an antelope Rex jumped on top of the blood thirsty creature and held him down. 

"I'm sick of having to pin you assholes down! Stop attacking my sleeping Pok?mon!

Then, as Rex was reaching for his extra keys in his coat pocket as to scratch the creature away something unexpected happened. A poke ball accidental found it's way out of his pocket and onto the ground besides him, it clicked once, twice and suddenly Rex found himself on the floor next to a shaking poke ball. He stared at it confused and in shock as to what just happened and then almost instantly it just stopped rocking all together and sat still on the ground letting out a "Chck!" sound.

"Did I just catch a fucking Gollet?


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 18, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Long Coast; The Day Before]​*​
> Owens pulls his eyes from the reports he was looking over, the past few weeks had been busy. All the hustle and bustle of new members to the Elite Four. A New Champion. All this and he still had to go to Domino the next day. He sighs  as he rubbed a hand across his forehead, but he pauses when he hears a familiar voice he that he hadn?t in a very long time. One he recognized.
> 
> ?Irving, my how long has it been my friend?? Owen states happily, finally something worth putting this paperwork aside came along he thinks as he turns to he boy. ?How have you been?? he adds as he extends his hand to Irving.



"I've been great." Irving replied. "So what have you been up to this past 2 years Mr. Owen?" 

The two spent the next few hours talking. A lot has changed since he left, and he was excited to see everything new in Sairu. There was even going to be a tournament in a few days in Domino city. After saying his farewell, he went off to Long Coast swamp to do some exploring.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 19, 2011)

*[And So Her Journey Starts Pt II]​*​
_[The Next Day: Earlier that Morning; 5:30 A.M.]​_​

 “Mother! Father!” Dianna shouts as the pounding of her bare feet on the wooden floors of their home can be heard down all of the halls.  “It’s Morning, time to wake UP!” she shouts with a liveliness that shouldn’t be witnessed that early in the day. Down the hall from where she erupted a small yawn can be heard as small white claws on a small red foot can be seen as a small light is cast across the floor the flame of the tail on Charmander throwing a long shadow across the floor.  “Char.” it questions lowly as if asking why was she up so early as the sleep is rubbed from her lifeless eyes.  “Come on Charmander! Toady’s the big day!” she squeals with glee,  “We get to start our Journey to be the best!” she exclaims throwing a victory sign into the air as she stuck her tongue out with a smile. 

A soft smile split’s Charmander’s face a happy a burp of flame coming forth as the small Pok?mon’s leapt into the hallway and started to cause just as much ruckus as its trainer was causing. “Can’t you to hold it down?! It‘s five in the morning” her parent’s voices asks in unison as the door to their room opens.  “AHHHH! Zombies Charmander, lets run!” Dianna giggles as she darts by Charmander scooping her up. “Ha! Very funny young lady.” Daniel states rubbing his five ‘o clock shadow as he yawned and stretched. “Lets see how attractive you look in thirty five years when you haven’t had your morning coffee.”  Samantha adds teasingly as she pushed Daniel toward the kitchen. 

~~ Later~~

“You are the only one delaying this Dianna.” Samantha states folding a napkin over her bathrobes that covered her lap as she brought  a freshly poured cup of coffee to her lips.  “Daddy?” she replies flashing her best puppy dog eyes. “Oh no little miss, you ’re not putting  me in the dog house tonight.” Daniel states firmly a ring of white smoke haloing his head that was mostly hidden behind the morning paper. “Seems that Kaiba’s Tournament starts today.” he states changing the subject  not so subtlety.  “But we don’t have a dog house daddy, so you don’t have to worry.” Dianna states pushing the plate of eggs, bacon and biscuit and gravy away.  “You know young Ms. That is but an expression.” Gasper states putting his plate on the table.  “Don’t get involved in this Gasper, its between me and daddy.” Dianna says with a humph folding her arms over her chest. “All you have to do is finish eating then we’ll go over the rest of the conditions for you to go on this Journey of yours.” Daniel states a fork cutting under his paper to just pull a piece of sausage back  into oblivion.  “I’d rather know the conditions now.” she replies shortly, her cheeks puffed in annoyance. “If your not careful honey, your face will freeze like that.” Samantha laughs as she places her coffee cup back on the dining table.  “What?!” Dianna exclaims, her body turning white and paper like  as three yellow exclamation marks appear over her head.  

~~Later~~

“See, that wasn’t so bad. Now was it?” Daniel asks putting his paper back on the table. “And it only took you three hours to cooperate.” he adds, “A new record!” her mother chimes in as well with a light laugh as she covered her mouth being slightly embarrassed to poke fun of her daughter as well. Dianna only crosses her arms over he chest again and pouts. “Well I guess this will be yours now.” Daniel states pulling a small dated red Pok?dex out. This was one I picked up in Johto years ago, I’m sure they can upgrade it.” he states as he hands it over to Dianna.

* A low trumpet blast erupts followed by a TXT box stating that Dianna had received the old Pok?dex appearing over her head*

 “Did you hear and see that?” Dianna asks as the txt box vanishes.  “See or hear what?” Gasper asks as he polished off his breakfast.  “Don’t be coy, you know what!” Dianna exclaims standing up in the chair as she batted at the air. “You need to have a seat, so I can go over the rest of your conditions, well actually the biggest.” Daniel states firmly as Dianna reluctantly sat back down. “For you even to start your journey, Gasper has to go along.” Daniel states to the dismay of Dianna.  “B.. but daddy?!” Dianna cries in objection. “No buts young lady, you are young and you Pok?mon is blind. He is going, do you understand?” Daniel growls angrily, something that Dianna had only witnessed on rare occasions.  “Yes sir.” she replies with a whimper. “Good, well I’m also giving you an allowance of 1500 to take with you.” Daniel adds pushing the money in front of her.  “But I’m to keep it, so it is spent wisely.” Gasper states as he pulled the cash into his possession

*A low trumpet blast is followed by a second TXT box: Dianna received 1,500.……….. Dianna lost 1,500*

 “There it is again!” she exclaims again, pointing furiously at the box as it vanished. “There what is, honey?” Samantha asks as she applied makeup while looking in a small mirror. ~~

_[Present]​_​
 “Where did daddy state we need to go?” she states as she crossed her legs while setting on a stump.  “You know, to get this thingy updated.” she states as she eyed the Pok?dex, rolling it in her grasp.   “The best place would be Domino, but the closest is Merri Town.” Gasper states as he walked from the entrance of Surf.  “Merri! That is where Amy used to live, lets go there!” Dianna exclaimed leaping form the stump she was sitting upon.  “CHAR!” Charmander screams as she rolled form Dianna’s lap.  “Oh sorry Charmadner.” Dianna says quickly as she squatted to check on the small fire breather.  “Well, we’re burning daylight, I suggest we get on our way.” Gasper states as he adjusted Dianna’s backpack across one of his shoulders,  “And shouldn’t you be carrying this?” he asks in annoyance. But as he turns to look at Dianna, all that is left where she was squatting was a set of dotted outlines of the trainer and her Pok?mon.  “Oh no you don’t young lady!” he shouts seeing her running in the distance. 

The screen fades to dark stroked colors and freezes as he begins to chase after them~~


----------



## Gaja (Oct 20, 2011)

*Simon Benson
Sairu Pokemon Sanctuary, Sairu*​
Arcanine heard Marowak talk to him in their own unique language. Still covering his face the large dog replied. "I know, but I wanna give them some privacy..." Obviously the large canine pokemon knew what he was talking about. He simply wanted to leave the two couples some alone time before they got to talking about what lied ahead.

And as Marowak and Arcanine waited for their trainers to make their next move one could hear Swoop and Pidgeot flying over them at great speeds. Obviously the two flying pokemon got along well, although one could make the argument that Swoop had a 'bad' influence on Simon's pokemon. Though Simon in all honesty doubted it, he just smiled as he and Rin heard the two racers fly by the lake at crazy speeds. Simon figured it was good training for Pidgeot really. Soon enough though William called out to Simon who had his arms around Rin and accepted his invitation to stay the week at their place until the upcoming tournament arrived.

The blond trainer smiled because of it. "Glad to hear that buddy." As Rin wrapped her arms around him Simon was "forced" to divert his attention to her as the two couples enjoyed a few more minutes at the shore. Truly it was a magic place where one could spend an entire day and not even notice it.

Soon enough though it was time to leave, as Rin slipped away for a few minutes, venturing in to the forest in search of an old friend. And despite the forest being somewhat scary Rin wasn't intimidated as she was familiar with the terrain. About three years ago she and Simon had ventured in to the forest, saved an Abra that was Simon's Alakazam today, had a race. And eventually found the house where Missy and Ghastly joined them. So many good memories...

Eventually Simon and William both mounted their respective motorcycles and got ready to go back to Domino. It was well past midnight at this point, so the roads would certainly allow some "healthy" speeding. Putting the key in the ignition as he waited for Rin to get on the blond young man looked to his left at the tall Gym leader. "I take it we'll use this week for some last minute training?" One could see William smile at the mention of training. After two years of not seeing each other both trainers have progressed exponentially.

William training in the wild of Condor Island, with savages such as Big Green and that black Charizard, while Simon regularly trained with Elite 4 members Amelia and Owen. With a thunderous roar both machines could be seen accelerating back towards Domino... It was time for some fun training...


*Alex Benson
A ware house, Domino City, Sairu*​
As time went on Alex and Thomas had managed to reach the shop of their Sensei. It was a grueling experience, but the man that they called their Sensei knew that both young men would benefit from it greatly in the future.

Sleeping in the back of the shop in a couple of bunk beds, quite like those at the Pokemon Center the two young trainers were woken up early by a sneaky Magneton who shocked them as a wake up call. Jumping out of bed, completely unaware of what was going on Alex was faced with a smiling Sensei. "It's 5 AM. Time to go to work you two..."

Still trying to compute what was going on Alex soon found himself holding a wrench as all six pokemon that he and Thomas trained were doing hard labor. Elekid using electric attacks to provide electricity to a broken generator. Magby using Ember for a welding machine, while Yanma used Psychic to hold the large engine that they moved yesterday in place. Mudkip used Water Gun to cool down some parts while Duskull and Nincada were given their own jobs. Both Thomas and Alex were put to work as well, their faces and hands dirty from oil and various other stuff. But one couldn't deny the fact that both trainers had determined looks on their faces as they trusted their teacher. This would pay out in the end.. Both of them believed in it...

The Domino City Tournament was approaching...

*A New Day, A New Adventure
A week Later*​
It was a magnificent day in Domino as usual as massive amounts of people made their way towards the smaller arenas of the Coliseum Stadium in Domino. It was time for the yearly Domino City Pokemon Tournament to get serious. This tournament usually showed the top prospects of each new generation and this time it would be no different. The preliminary rounds were done yesterday and 8 trainers have qualified for the Final 8 spots.

Cameramen were setting up everything as the draws were just announced. Four match ups between 8 promising young trainers, and god damn was the crowd excited. A Dragonair jet was swooping in from the sky, in it was sitting none other then Seto Kaiba, one of the main organizers and financiers of this big event. On the ground a man was casually walking beside his girlfriend and possibly future wife. The man was the Artic Flora Gym Leader Aokiji, while above him Haruhi was riding atop her Skarmory in the sky.

Indeed the best of the best have gathered to follow this prestigious event. But aside from the prospects, the strong trainers, the Gym leader and the many many many spectators 4 very special people would attend the show as well.

Having two more hours before the competition began Simon Benson was strolling around the event grounds, looking for Rin, William or nay other familiar face. They got separated after Rin ran of to buy some cotton candy, and Will probably teleported with Amy to check the sights. "Where is everyone..." Simon asked himself quietly while looking around. Little did he know that he'd get to see quite a few new faces roaming the grounds.

On the other side of the large area another Benson boy raised his arms and celebrated as he won a mystery prize after Mudkip used Water Gun to snipe several balloons in record time. "SCORE!!!" His training was done, and he now enjoyed the little time of peace he had before he got to fight that giant guy, Jack Pyro. He wasn't worried though, his training was so hard that he had a hard time imagining that the battle would be tougher. For now it was just peace and quiet.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 20, 2011)

*Domino City*
Getting ready for the next battle

Jack had been talking and having fun with Johanna and Staz in between his perliminary rounds, buying diffrent kinds of food and a few kinds of pokeballs. 10 quick balls, 10 timer balls and 2 ultra balls. He also used much of his time to train his three pokemon. Zoan was still hesitant and afraid, but he could be used in battle as a last resort.

Zoia had managed to evolve his embers into a fully fletched flamethrower, something that would be a huge advantage against many enemies. An attack like flamethrower was a good all-around fire attack, with good power and accuracy.

Bunny was still getting over getting captured, but some training had been done. She used a lot of the time to make other pokemon around her chase her around.

His next battle was against some girly guy. He knew very well not to judge a book by its cover, but he still felt good about this battle. There was something about battles in general that made Jack's body tingle with exitement. A passion for pokemon and their strengths made batteling an almost narcotic enjoyment. But he always had their wellbeing in the back of his head.

"Alex Benson." he said suddenly as he was walking through the city with Staz and Johanna.

"That's the one I am going up against next. And I can't wait!" he was smiling wide. He was really loving this. His last battle was aginst a person with a tricky strategy. He was using a Bulbasaur with solarbeam and a Sunkern with Sunny Day. However, he easily beat them with Zoia's flamethrower, learned just the day before.

"I hope that I don't have to use Zoan in this tournement.." he mumbles to himself, playing with Zoan's pokeball inside the sash.

"Well, Johanna and Staz, want to get some more sushi?"


----------



## Kei (Oct 20, 2011)

*Sam Maid*

She sat with all the other contestants that were suppose to fight today in this tournament, Sam sighed to herself as she looked down at her Pok?mon, how did she get into this? She looked around to see Damien and got an answer to that question quite quickly. She wanted a rematch so he just couldn?t lose, she wouldn?t allow him to lose to anyone except for her. As she stretched her legs, Taps jumped on the bench and placed his head on her lap?

_?Hound?? _he said easing her overreacting mind

Sam looked down at Tap and strokes his head, ?We won?t lose now will we?? she asked as she strokes his head, ?And if we do we do it with a bang!?

Taps barked happily as his stubby tail wagged from side to side, he agreed with her and he knew no better way of doing things! Sam smiled happily at Taps and took out two of her poke balls, holding Lava and another new Pok?mon. She kissed both of them as she pressed them against her face; she loved them no matter what.

?Win or Lose, let?s burn up this place?? she said to the Pok?mon that were in the ball, she placed them in her poke ball belt before getting up, Taps followed her as he got up, he liked the competition as he looked around the holding part of the stadium. 

Sam looked around, Damien was in his own little world and she knew it would she would have one sore ear if she dared mess with his as he strategized all the possible ways of fighting, she smirked as she let him do that, but she had her own special way of fighting!

?Burning up the stadium one Pok?mon at a time~?


----------



## Gaja (Oct 20, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Tournament Grounds, Domino City, Sairu*​
After winning at a couple of games Alex made his way to the contestant lounge, or at least that's how he named it. He still had almost two hours before he was actually supposed to check in. But regardless he wanted to walk a little. His opponent stuck in his mind, a giant of a man. Much much much bigger then Alex was. Most people would certainly be intimidated by such a figure.

Alex was not. He had to admit it, Jack Pyro was a giant of a man. But this was a pokemon battle, not a fist fight, and he would show the tall red haired trainer just what kind of trainer he was. After all with Simon, Rin, Thomas and everyone else watching on, how could he afford to lose. Certainly the young Benson boy wasn't lacking in motivation, most of it coming from the fact that he went through some hellish preparations for this tournament. And his two wins in the preliminaries didn't harm either.

But given his gentle nature Alex remained positive and pushed any such thoughts back as he entered the "lounge", and what his cream colored eyes could see was a tall brunette. Taller then he was, and oh my god did she have an aura of power and beauty about her. Coming to a stop as the young woman spoke about burning stadiums up Alex met eye to eye with her. His soft smile leaving an impression like few others out there could upon first sight.

And after a second or two he spoke in a soft voice. "Hello." Wasn't this the girl that was fighting Thomas? Yeah, she was. Looking away from Sam's eyes for a second Alex noticed that Thomas wasn't there so that sucked. But it wasn't all bad as he looked back at the tall amazon that was in front of him, a Houndour by her side. "Hi there fella." Alex told the big puppy with a soft smile, his eyes closing as the Houndour looked at him, a bond of friendship forming between the two. "I see you like Houndour too. My brother has one." Little did the Benson boy know who this girl really was and what she was like.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2011)

*Staz Slayer *

Johanna, Jack and Staz had been taking their time doing what they wanted to do and enjoying the environment that the tournament Jack and Staz were fighting in brought with it. They had eaten a lot of food, trained a little and even had time to relax. The spiky haired guy was enjoying at full this experience and if he were able to win it would be certainly even more awesome for him. During these last days, he has had two battles though the truth was that Scraggy was enough to win the matches.

In the first round, Scraggy was the pokemon he chose. Aside from the little scene where scraggy tried to attack Staz as soon as it came out of its pokeball, everything went smoothly. The orange pokemon was able to fight one on one against a Poochyena, the wolf pokemon gave some troubles because of its speed but once Scraggy caught the rhythm of the battle, the victory was achieved without much problem. In the second round it was obvious that Scraggy wasn?t used to Staz just yet though their combination as a trainer and his pokemon was kind of good though a persistent Machop and its trainer lead them to an adverse situation for second during the fight; in the end they were able to win.

As for Bulbasaur and Aipom, Staz trained them in a manner that could make them get some fun while improving their fighting skills. for some people it could even look as if the black haired guy was just playing with his pokemon.

In the present, the trio was eating sushi, for a dish that was kind of common it tasted really good. Nodding at jack?s question he took some more."You know, i wonder how is this Rex guy like"he said. Rex Dragoon, that was the name of his next rival.

*Tsunayoshi Kyousaka*

"Good, I arrived without problems"he said walking through the food stands."It was a great idea to get that map, now i won?t get lost".Tsuna finally arrived to domino city, a week ago he just left the sanctuary without much to say, he and his friends passed a nice time together and that was all that mattered to him. Also a couple of days ago, he asked the professor in Northwind town to send him back Donphan and Sableye and to take care of Breaker. The young man got surprised when he discovered that Donphan and Sableye got stronger in their own way.

"Now, i wonder where is the rest? I thought we all would be here".


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 20, 2011)

*Rex Dragoon*

"Heh, now the real fun begins." 

Rex Dragoon sat on a park bench among the festivities of Domino city. After he had caught the Golett which he appropriately named "Punch Out" he had made his way to Domino City and registered for the yearly tournament and now had somehow managed to make his way to the top 8 and had accomplished his goal of making his name famous. As of right now he was easily recognized and stopped often or had his name called out in the streets, he had become a common name and for good reason too.

During the preliminaries Rex had an extraordinary second match in which his Munchlax faced an extremely powerful Gurdurr and won with brute force over the fighting Pok?mon. Rex right now was on top of the world but even he knew that he had to advance even farther if he where to make his name a permanent one among the region, no one was remembered long for making the top 8 in a yearly tournament, their name would pass. But a champion? They where remembered for years to a lifetime.

"Staz Slayer eh? Thats the kid with the Scraggy if I remember right, this is going to be hard" Rex sat and thought about his next opponent that was known among the tournament for his powerful Scraggy. 

"Hey Nomz, Think you can take another fighting type down?"  Rex laughed to himself and then looked over at the chowing Pok?mon who was munching on the variety of great food that dotted the area. Nomz eyes shot over to Rex for a brief moment and then back at his food, he could care less for this trainers remarks, as long as he was being feed vast amounts of food he was happy with whatever the outcome was.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 21, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Staz Slayer *
> 
> Johanna, Jack and Staz had been taking their time doing what they wanted to do and enjoying the environment that the tournament Jack and Staz were fighting in brought with it. They had eaten a lot of food, trained a little and even had time to relax. The spiky haired guy was enjoying at full this experience and if he were able to win it would be certainly even more awesome for him. During these last days, he has had two battles though the truth was that Scraggy was enough to win the matches.
> 
> ...



After eating, Jack asked Johanna and Staz to meet him outside the arena after the fight. He was getting exited again. A warm fuzzy feeling surging through his body, making his fingers move on it own accord. By now, he knew where to go, and followed one of the backstage workers, who told him to follow her, into an inclosed area. Zoia followed him with proud steps.

"Torch, torch, torchic, torchic!" She exclaimed happily, jumping up and down.
She too knew what was going to happen. The platform they where standing on was going to be raised, and the floor (their roof) was going to open, and the cheer of many people was going to ring through the arena. It was great feeling, both for Zoia and Jack. And thy were minutes from getting that rush again.

Only minutes..


----------



## Gaja (Oct 21, 2011)

*Alex Benson
2 hours later ~ Trainer Lounge, Domino City, Sairu*​
After spending some interesting time with Sam Alex could heard the announcer calling for all the participants to check in. It would soon be time to begin the quarter finals. And as that happened Alex got excited and a little more serious. Walking back to the lounge Alex was met by one of the producer people who told him that he was to wait in his separate locker room apart from Jack Pyro. One had to hand it to the Pokemon League, they did keep things organized and professional.

Sitting on a small bench Alex kept all of his pokeballs ready. He could feel the excitement building up. The loud cheers and music reaching even his room as he looked down and worked over his strategy. "Yeah this is it..." Adjusting his cream colored hair he heard the door open and a male voice called for him, it was time to get it on. The cameras were rolling...

*Coliseum Arena ~ LIVE*​
All around Sairu the TV's were loud and fans anticipated the broadcast that would no doubt deliver some good entertainment. As the sign of the Pokemon League flashed over the screen for several seconds loud rock music played as as familiar clip rolled.

[YOUTUBE]U08k6a9lFm8[/YOUTUBE]​
As the clip came to a stop the crowd cheered enthusiastically as a camera started rolling and all the TV's of the region could see the familiar face of Mike Attotnito.

"Coming to you LIVE From the sold out Coliseum Arena in Domino City! Great to be here once again. Hi everybody, I'm Mike Attonito. It's time for the Domino City Tournament to take place. And this time by my side is none other then Simon Benson." The camera zooms out a little as Simon is shown standing next to Mike with a microphone in his hand. "Now Simon when they talk about future prospects one event has always produced great trainers and that is precisely the "Domino City Open Tournament."" Mike spoke as Simon looked at the well dressed commentator and took over.

"Yes indeed. Throughout the years this tournament has produced some of the best trainers that the region of Sairu has seen. Such as Gym Leader Aokiji, Seto Kaiba and not to forget two of the current Elite 4 members won this tournament back in their rookie days as well. That being "The Sky Terror" Amelia and "Fossil Genius" Owen." Mike nodded as as a wide grin spread over his face, in his mind he already knew how much time they had left before the fight fight was to begin.

"Indeed and do we have an exciting show for all of our viewers. The rookie tournament is underway, and right now we have eight rookie trainers gunning for the prestigious first place and the reputation of being the leader of the new generation of trainers. Names like Damien Skinner, Staz Slazer, Thomas Saint, Rex Dragoon and Sam Maid. All of them and more are a step closer to winning that gold trophy."

The TV screen shows the first match that was to be broadcast, pinning the pictures of Alex Benson and Jack Pyro against each other. First up some footage of Jack battling during the preliminary rounds was shown.

"Indeed Mike, and the first match is Alex Benson and Jack Pyro. Jack Pyro easily the most imposing figure in the line up of this tournament. He's a giant of a man, and from what I've seen so far he likes a direct approach in every one of his fights." The picture changed to the footage of Alex battling during the preliminary rounds.

"His opponent is your brother actually. And the passion for training pokemon seems to run in the family. Alex Benson showed that with the third fastest combined time. It took him only 2 minutes and 12 seconds to defeat two opponents. His Mudkip has shown to pack quite the punch as well." The footage stopped rolling as Mike and Simon were shown again. Mike was visibly excited as the man behind the camera showed him that they needed to wrap it up. "It's an exciting match up. So Let's get things started!!!"

The screen shot changed to that of arena where Alex and Jack were about to do battle. And unlike typical Pokemon League arenas the trainers would actually walk out to the stadium themselves. The light turned dark, and the audience went quiet as the rumble of music could be heard.











​
The crowd listened to the song for a few seconds as from one of the entrances Jack Pyro emerged. A cameraman holding a camera on him and walking backwards as the tall red haired trainer made his way to the battle grounds. The audience cheered loudly, obviously Jack was an interesting sight and had some fans already. Certainly he drew the most eyes on him because of his size and looks.

"Born and raised in Lamprey Town, Sairu! Standing at an impressive 7 feet 2 Jack Pyro has made it very clear that he wants to be the winner of this years tournament. Having a well trained Torchic he has shown considerable strength and aggression against his previous opponents."

Jack continued to walk towards his spot as both Simon and Mike took their seats in the commentary booth, observing from their small monitors as Jack walked towards his spot.

"An interesting point Mike is that he looks rather calm for such a big entrance. Most trainers when they fight in front of such a large crowd tend to get nervous but Jack doesn't seem like that at all. Watch out for his Riolu as well, I've seen the two of them warm up the other day during the preliminaries and let me tell you his Torchic isn't his only weapon."

Mike nodded as a smile was still pasted on his face. His usual partner might not have been there because of other obligations but if every guest commentator was going to be like this then this Tournament coverage would be awesome. Little did he know that guys like Kaiba, Will and a particular blond girl would do commentary as well.

"Good point. Not only tall and intimidating but also talented as well. Jack Pyro walking in to his spot and getting ready for his opponent to enter." Jack's music grew quiet as the red haired young man looked on and awaited his opponent to arrive. A referee was already in the middle of the ring, waiting to start the match. Both trainers had been given their rules in the locker rooms. As the light focused on the other side of the arena and a different tune began playing.











​
A petite figure walked out, his perfect cream colored hair combed back as he walked out and waved to some of the people and smiled innocently in to the camera. A big _Awwwww~_ escaping some of the female fans.

"Domino's own Alexander "Alex" Benson, and he looks quite relaxed as well. Training with tournament participant Thomas Saint under Elite 4 member Stark for this tournament. He's told me yesterday that he feels confident that he'll meet his friend and Team mate in the finals of this tournament."

Simon took over, now fully embracing the role of commentator. "Confidence is a good thing Mike, but overlooking an opponent is never a good. Though from knowing him I can say with certainty we won't see Alex Benson rush in and underestimate an opponent. He is a type of trainer who employs a strategic approach over a brawling style like Jack Pyro does. And he feels like that's where he will have the advantage in this match up. Something that he has but we haven't seen so far is his Yanma, though against Mr. Pyro he might get to use it."

Alex quickly reached the trainer spot as Mike wrapped up the introductions. "We're about to see which approach will prevail. Jack Pryo and Alex Benson! Quarter Final fight number one! Here we go!" The camera focused on both trainers as the referee raised both his flags. "*Trainers, you've both been given your instructions in the back. Fight fair, fight clean. When I say stop, you stop. May the best trainer win!*" Raising both flags in to the air the ref opened the bout between these two rookies, everyones eyes focusing on them as Alex took out his pokeball and threw it in to the air. "Go Mudkip!"

With a loud -PING- the ball opened and released a small blue water type pokemon on to the field. The little Mudkip flexed his arms in preparation for the upcoming battle, as Alex focused on his red haired opponent.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 21, 2011)

As his choice of music once again played throughout the arena, Jack grinned wide, putting his arms out extravagantly, getting a louder cheer from his already substantial fan base. He had an idea that so far, they only liked him for his style of fighting and attire. He had taken out his feathery winged thingy, or cape, or whatever you want to call it, and that just added to the already badass feel over him.

Then, after just one glance at his opponent, he started towards the middle of the arena, signaling Alex to do the same. Zoia followed him. He wanted to great this opponent personally before the fight begun. 

"May the best trainer win, and may our battle be glorious beyond compare!" he exclaimed, taking out his hand from his sash, as to give Alex a handshake.

After greeting him, they walked back to each of their sides, and seeing as  Alex had already chosen his first Pokemon, Jack took out his  poke ball, threw it and yelled proudly "GO, Bunny!" 

As the light formed into a Pokemon, a Buneary stood there, throwing her ears back seductivly, smiling with a flirty look on her face. "Bun, bun!" she said, doing a backflip and landing in a split. Then she did a "Come here boy" thing with her paw towards the enemys Mudkip.

Jack, shook his head, laughing a bit at how Bunny, just coming out of her poke ball, started flirting. Then his eyes focused on Alex.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 21, 2011)

*Lul* smiles at the little Eevees, she wondered what they were thinking as they bounded around the two girls.  Her blue eyes glances forward for a moment.  ?Where would you like to go?  Is there a goal that you want to fulfill in life?  I'm sure there is, nobody's that boring, OH!  There's nothing wrong with it if you don't.  Um...Besides your Eevees, what other pokemon would you like to have?  Even if it is extinct.? She rambles, obviously nervous.  She sees a figure walking in the other direction, and she physically shrinks back, and slightly behind Mira.  A pokeball on her belt pops open, revealing her trusted Oshawott.  The figure was that of a man, he could be aged, at about twenty-five, short dark brown hair, brown eyes.  He was dressed in a red plaid flannel coat, opened, shirtless, obviously thinking he's hot stuff.  He had worn blue jeans, and sneakers.  The girls stop, Lul stands in front of Mira.

?Weeelll hey there girls, Why don't a pair of pretty ladies like you travel with me for a while?? he says, giving a smile.

?Osha, oshawott.? Klutz says, grabbing his metal rod.  An angry sound rumbles in his throat.  The Eevees all hop into the wagon.

?No.? Lul says, the only thing she could get out of her mouth that wasn't a terrified scream.

?Aww, come on.  You two need a man around to protect you.  And besides, I know you can't resist this.? He says, gesturing to his body.

?We are not interested.? Lul says, putting an arm around Mira's shoulders.

The man puts an arm out and slaps Lul, sending her to the ground, ?How dare you talk back to me.? he growls as he glares at the girl.  

Now that sent chills down Lul's spine, she stands up and brushes herself off, thunder rumbles in the sky as just all of a sudden dark clouds rolled in,?I don't believe that's how this'll play out.  You think that slapping me will get your way, you think maybe something more drastic might change my mind about you.  Well you're wrong. If you do, you will have a guilty conscience, the law at your heels, and a witness.? Lul says, a very serious look on her face, as it begins a downpour.

?Ponyta!  Fla-ugh.? he says, tossing his pokeball out to attack the girls, when Klutz hits him in the knee with his metal rod, then sets off a water gun at the ponyta.

The man grabs ponyta and takes off towards the town that they just left.  After he was safe in the distance, the clouds dissapated, then Lul looks at Mira, ?Well that was very terrifying.  Good thing Mimey taught me how to be an actress.? she says with a laugh, as they started going again, and they herd crying nearby.

*Caitlyn...*

?Caitlyn!  Get out!? You can hear from one of the game stalls, as obviously something went wrong again with the young woman helping out.

?Sorry!? The brunette says as she hops the stall counter, with a pichu on her shoulder.  ?Well, there goes another job, right ChuChu?? Looking at her shoulder, she saw a Pichu that had her hair sticking up in a Mohawk down to her tail.

?Pi, Pichu!? The pichu says, putting a paw up at the sky.  

?C'mon there should be something around to do, and help me get money.? The girl says, shrugging the opposite shoulder than the one the pichu was on.  

?Pichu, chuchu, pi.? the pichu says, crossing her paws.

?I will not work at the power plant. Besides, YOU can't shock something without shocking yourself.? she says, walking over to a nearby pond.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 21, 2011)

*Domino City...

Johanna...*

The last few days had been more fun then Johanna had in a long time.  There was so much food, the games, the rides, the excitement of the contestants for all the things going on was contagious and it was impossible to be happy with the pair that she traveled with.  Johanna was impressed when both of them had made it in the quarterfinals.  Even if she had just met them a few days ago, she was very proud that they had done so well.

Of course Johanna wasn't able to see their preliminary matches as she had been busy drawing.  She had set up her small portable easel in a section of the festival.  There, she began to draw caricatures of people with their pokemon or with almost any pokemon they could imagine.  It was common for people to have themselves drawn with their dream pokemon or one of the many legendary.   

Having made a decent amount of cash over the last couple of days, Johanna decided she wanted to watch the guys in their next round of matches.  “I'm so excited for you guys!”  Johanna said, her eyes dancing with excitement as she bit into her sushi.  “Do you guys have plans?”  She swallowed and grinned at them.  “Of course you do.”  She rolled her eyes at herself at the statement.  

“I will be rooting you guys on in the stands!”  Johanna said as they began to separated to go their required spots.  “Oh...For good luck!”  She ran over and wrapped her arms around Staz giving him a big hug then turned toward Jack.  Johanna rushed forward, the Axew reading her mind bent over slightly.  She stepped gently onto his back and he pushed sending her upward.  She crashed into Jack, giving him a bear hug then a kiss on the cheek.  

Red faced and before he could react, Johanna let go, gave them a parting wave and rushed toward the entrance to the bleachers.  Her pokemon staying right with her.

It didn't take long before they found seats and turned to watch the battles.  Axew, Happy, and Fiesty all sat clamored for her lap and she had to look around them to see anything.  She sighed then looked down at all the green pokemon on her lap and a grinned graced her face.  It had taken quite a bit of time and energy but the chikorita now seemed to at least partially enjoy the camaraderie of the other two and Johanna, and she loved to watch the others train and battle.  Often times joining in or play fighting with Axew and Happy.  Johanna couldn't be more satisfied with her new companions.

As Johanna pulled her mind away from the revelry, she heard the music begin as the first to combatants of the day entered.  “GO JACK!”  She yelled, along with her pokemon, as she saw him enter then frowned before she began to laugh.  

“Axew?”  The small tusked pokemon looked back at her confused.

“I have no idea what those feathers are either.”  Johanna said, then began to cheer him on again.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 21, 2011)

*Pokemon Sanctuary...

Nick...*

The man couldn't believe what had just happened.  Nick had planned Yuki's birthday for weeks.  Getting all of her favorite foods together, thinking of the design and flavor for the cake.  Not to mention the painstaking hours he spent on finding the perfect necklace for her.  The day started brilliantly.  He was able to sneak away, thanks to Zeke, and get things started.

Once everything was pretty much prepared, Rin and the other guests had shown up.  Yuki was so pleased that it set his heart almost to bursting.  The phone call, the meal, everything had worked perfectly.  Then Jessie had started up.  She had been so well behaved over the last few days that he had almost forgotten about the way she could be.  Unfortunately Nick let his guard down at the wrong time.

Things couldn't have gone more wrong.  The guests decided to leave, Zeke was the angriest he had ever seen him, hell he didn't even know Yuki's step-brother could even get angry, and he stormed off with Jessie.  That left him alone with Yuki.  He began to step forward, his mouth open to apologize for the way things happened, even though he couldn't have controlled it if he had tried.  He reached up a hand to gave Yuki a hug, but his hand fell away, knowing that no matter how he felt she didn't feel the same way.

Then it happened.  She closed the distance between them, Yuki opened her mouth and words that Nick had longed to hear began to pour from her.  The man couldn't believe what just happened.

Nick wouldn't believe what just happened.  He stepped back, his mouth closing as his eye began to twitch.  For a moment he stood frozen to the spot, then his eyes began to dart around as he looked for an audience or a small camera taping the moment.  Nothing caught his eye, except the glow coming from the other room.

?I...uh...?  He shook his head slightly, partially unbelieving of what had been said and partially hoping beyond anything that Yuki had meant every word that settled on his ears like a poisonous ambrosia.  ?Yuki...I...?

Again the flash and then a splash followed by the doorbell.  ?Someone...the door...I need...?  He stepped back and rushed out of the room.  Looked toward the door and took a deep breath before opening the door.  He barely heard what the man said, but he did catch the word Yuki.  'Go figure...' he thought not even realizing the guy was delivering things, thinking wanted Yuki.

?Yuki!?  Nick's voice cracked as he said the woman's name.  Then his eyes grew wider.  ?Door...? he mumbled walking away and into the doorway he had glanced.

?I...Uh...Okay I'll wait.?  The man in brown shrugged but didn't follow Nick.

With slow steps he walked toward the doorway and looked in at his pokemon.  The Feebas that everyone in his family received when they proved they could care well for them, had changed.  Before him, next a broken tank, sat the most beautiful Milotic he had ever seen.

It was all to much for Nick.  He dropped to his knees as a tear rolled down his cheek.


----------



## Kei (Oct 22, 2011)

Sam Maid; Flashback

Bum...Bum...Bump Bump

Sam felt her heart beat began to speed up as this young boy came up and say hi, she remembered his face for the simple fact that he looked weak, but up close, he was so cute! Sam blushed but then remembered this was a tournament and that he could be a potential enemy, yet she couldn't help the feeling that this young one was cute, too cute. 

The growling of houndour made Sam snap out of her thoughts before looking at the boy trying to touch Taps, who wasn't that friendly with humans,Sam moved her leg so that the boy couldn't reach even further or the simple fact Taps might had bite his hands off. Taps stopped growling but he just sat behind her legs and looked over at the boy..

"Have you ever heard of not all Pokemon are friendly?" Sam asked, "You people from the city are weird, my Taps could bit your hand clear off, Pokemon personalities varies from person to person  sooooo your houndour could be different from mines.."

...

Sam groaned a bit, "Sorry about that...I don't know how to....be a lady?" she explained as she blushed but then got on her knees and bowed, "forgive me, it was shameful of me to carry myself like that..."

Sam looked up and smiled, "My name is Sam Maid, you are Alex aren't cha?"


----------



## Gaja (Oct 22, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Side Arena of the Coliseum Stadium, Domino City, Sairu*​
Everything was set, the crowd was anticipating a great match, the ref was there as were the two trainers. Before they got to fight though Jack went ahead and in a show of sportsmanship offered his hand to Alex who took it, the difference in size now clearly showing between the two trainers. "Agreed. I won't go easy on you." Turning around both trainers went back to their designated areas and prepared as the referee raised both flags, signalizing to start the match.

"Go Mudkip!" Alex yelled out, throwing forward a regular red and white pokeball, and calling forth his first pokemon, Mudkip. Jack had a pokeball of his own prepared and called forth a Buneary, the little brown rabbit winking and flirting slightly with Mudkip as it came out. Mudkip wasn't to be swayed though, he didn't swing like that. He preferred water pokemon.

Back in the commentary booth Simon and Mike observed the first moves and commentated as the cameras kept rolling. "Interesting choices. Pyro starts out with Buneary, a normal type pokemon, while Benson starts out with Mudkip. If you looked at it on paper this seems like a pretty even match up, don't you agree Simon?"

Simon didn't look at Mike, rather he focused on the screen in front of him and the fight itself. "Well we'll see. Certainly Jack Pyro will try to close the distance and make this a brawl, that's really his signature style of fighting, and while I'm not sure what kind of attacks Buneary has I assume Alex will try and keep this at a distance and just pick his shots."

And just as the guest commentator said that the audience notice the first move being made, as Alex recognized that Jack wouldn't go first. Pointing forward he called out the first attack of the match. "Mudkip, use Mud-Slap, quickly." The little water pokemon smirked, picking up a ball of mud and throwing it with quite a bit of speed directly at Buneary's face. Despite the rush of being in such a big tournament, one that was televised throughout the region Alex kept his calm demeanor and focused. He'd win this, as maybe a very special person was watching him right now...

*~ Flashback ~*​
Alex could see that Sam seemed a bit weird. Was she perhaps focused on the tournament and he was intruding? Alex didn't get to ask about it as he offered a hand to Taps, Sam's Houndour, wanting to pet the canine pokemon. After Sam created a bit of space between her Houndour and Alex, the Benson boy stopped his advance and looked the girl directly in to the eyes. And then he got a lecture on watching himself as not all pokemon were the same, personality wise. Which was true.... He ought to remember that.

But then something he didn't expect happened. As Alex was about to apologize and offer to buy Sam some ice cream, or perhaps a Palkia deluxe banana split he saw the tall beauty look to the side for a second, apologizing for not acting very lady like. Alex shook his head and smiled, but before he actually got to answer he saw the amazon drop down on her knees and bow her head. Alex was taken back by this, as Sam got to introduce herself and asked about his name as well.

Walking closer towards Sam Alex offered his hand so she could stand up. "No no no. Please stand up, it was nothing really. If anything it was my fault. Let me take you and your Houndour to a banana split, I know a great place just outside the arena." Not wanting to pressure her he smiled at the older girl politely, his innocence shinning through like a ray of light on a rainy day. "And yes I'm Alex, it's nice to meet you Sam. I really like your style." Referring to the way that Sam fought Alex offered her a hand to stand back up.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 22, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Alex Benson
> Side Arena of the Coliseum Stadium, Domino City, Sairu*​
> Everything was set, the crowd was anticipating a great match, the ref was there as were the two trainers. Before they got to fight though Jack went ahead and in a show of sportsmanship offered his hand to Alex who took it, the difference in size now clearly showing between the two trainers. "Agreed. I won't go easy on you." Turning around both trainers went back to their designated areas and prepared as the referee raised both flags, signalizing to start the match.
> 
> ...



Jack was quick to notice the attack, and so was Bunny. "Bunny, evade and use Defence Curl!" he yelled, something the Buneary did not argue with. She was not going to let anybody destroy the hard work she had put into her fur.

After a narrow escape from the mudball, she curled up into a ball, making it harder for anyone to see her weak spots.

"Now, use Pound!" he yelled again. His face was showing his passion for battle now. 


_Flashback, training in Domino City ~

Jack was at a park in Domino City, Zoia and Bunny training with each other. Zoia had the upper hand, so Jack was working on a way to strengthen Bunny's defence and counter attack for the next round.

"Zoia, use Tackle! Bunny, evade and use pound!" Zoia ran, managing to tackle Bunny to the ground. Jack stroke his hair, he was getting nervous. Running over to Bunny, he held her in his arms. "Are you ok?" he asked, smiling at the Buneary. "Bun, bun, buneary!" Bunny responed, giving him a paw up that she was fine. "Well, we still need to find out a way to make your guard stronger before the next round..."

Then, a small explosion ringed through the park. Someone was using the move explotion. When Jack looked back at Bunny, he noticed that she was now curled into a ball, and when she got out of it, she was guarding her weakpoints better then before. "That's it!" he exclaimed, taking out his pok?dex. Choosing the move archive, he managed to make it register the move. 

"Defence Curl, by curling itself into a ball, the pokemon conceal it's weakpoints and strengthen it's defence."

"You are amazing, Bunny!" he said, grinning at the Buneary, now peaking out of the ball og it's body. "Buneary, bun, bun!" she was happy to hear that her trainer was proud of her. The training kept going well into the night._


Back at the arena, the fight between Alex and Jack ~

Bunny leaped forward, folding her ears backwards, getting ready to pound them into the opponents pokemon.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 22, 2011)

*Mira Yushitu*
Life starts with a smile​

When the man slapped Lul, Mira's first reaction was fear. Fear for her life. Fear for Lul's life. Fear for her pokemon. But then, when Lul spoke up, Mira could do nothing but smile...

And that smile kept going, long after the man had left.

Then she heard a cry. Her professor tendencies crept out, and without even saying anything to Lul, she started to walk towards the cry. The cry was faint, signaling that it was not close by. They walked a few minutes into the forest, getting to a clearing with a beautiful waterfall with mountain on each side. It looked like a secluded paradise, filled with small pokemon, flowers of many kind, and, on top of a boulder, just beside the waterfall, sat an Azurill. 

Mira clicked open her pokedex.

"Azurill, a polka dot pokemon. Azurill's ball tail appears to be the biggest of its evolution family, this is due to Azurill's body itself being small. It is large and bouncy and packed full of the nutrients this Pok?mon needs to grow. Azurill can be seen bouncing and playing on its big, rubbery tail. The tail is a flotation device in water. It is the only one of its evolutions with white to the side of its cheeks (similar to Pikachu), not under its chest. It also has no arms; however, this does not affect its mobility. On sunny days they gather at the edge of water and splash about for fun. Azurill will spin its tail as if it were a lasso, then hurl it far. The momentum of the throw sends its body flying, too."

The poked entry was mostly for Lul's sake. Mira's upgraded pokedex had more information then the mass-produced ones trainers get from professors.

Then she took out her video camera and portable tripod, pointing it at the Azurill and turned it on. Then she turned to Lul.

"Do you want to check out what's wrong, or should I?" she said excitingly with a giggle. She loved fieldwork, and fieldwork outside in the wild was even better then at the reserve at home.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 23, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Side Arena of the Coliseum Stadium, Domino City, Sairu*​
The first Quarter Final Match was going in full force, broadcasting throughout the region, the two commentators looking on at the action, as two more battles were in the works. Damien vs Levy and Staz vs Rex... Mike and Simon looked on at the action as the pro commentator spoke.

"And Mudkip opens up with Mud-Slap, but Buneary got out of the way of that one using Defense Curl. Nice evasion." The large man was excited about the action as Jack pointed forward and asked Buneary to use Pound, the brown rabbit running directly at Alex' Mudkip. Both commentators looked on with interest, as the fans cheered that they were engaging each other.

Alex on the other hand was serious, he was focusing on one thing only, the match and the team work with Mudkip. "Mudkip use Water Gun now!" The blue water pokemon nodded as he saw Buneary rush directly at him in a straight line. The brown bunny pokemon was attacking pretty quickly but after all the training Mudkip went through he could easily focus on him, as he shot out a strong jet of water directly at Buneary.

And as everyone looked on and Mudkip and Alex pressed in to deliver the first strike. The image of Alex and his entire team training at Stark's shop and warehouse came up. Thomas was always there with his pokemon as well. During the training Mudkip spent many many hours using Water Gun and trying to become stronger. The incident back at the Pokemon center was still on Mudkip's mind. From now of when he had a clear shot, he'd deliver damage, and not half ass it like that time.

"Buneary returns with Pound, but Mudkip tries to counter with Water Gun. Good pace by these two pokemon right at the beginning." Mike nodded taking over. "I was just about to say that, these two pokemon are getting it on. Good opener to our broadcast..." Alex looked on, he wanted to win this. He had a dream of facing a dear friend in the finals.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 23, 2011)

*[Grim and Punishment?! Pt I; Dianna Whitman]​*​
One Week Ago~

 “You’ll not be catching me Gasper!” Dianna yells playfully as her small feet moved rapidly kicking up dirt and dust. Charmander not to be one that would be outdone runs in toe with her trainer. The carefree run of the Pok?mon would dictate that it wasn’t blind a day in its life. It would beguile any that observed to know that it had never had sight, a homage to Charmander’s own dexterity with her other senses.  “Don’t be so cocky young lady!” Gasper yells back taking Dianna’s unspoken challenge to catch her and as sweat formed on his brow he realizes that he may have bit off more than he could chew. Her youthful vigor driving her while he was an aging man getting on in years.  “Come on Gasper, don’t be left in the dust!” Dianna yells back as she ducked into Surf’s Shady Slip Forest. Gasper curses under his breath, she had already broke into the forest, he could almost count to three mentally, then as if almost on mental cue~

 “YE~AHHHHH!” Dianna can be heard screaming loudly. Gasper sighs as he runs picking his own pace up. In the next instant he burst onto the scene, the leaves he smashed through floating around him as he comes to a grinding halt next to the young girl. Dianna’s skin had turned a pale blue and she seems to have shrunk six or so inches as she flailed about swinging her arms about wildly as she ran in a panicked circle.  “Get a hold of yourself, what is going on here?” Gasper asks, panting heavily as he catches his breath.  “Its icky and sticky and its ugly and mean!” Dianna shouts in a panic as she runs behind Gasper who had the most confound and confused look upon his face.  “Icky? Eh, sticky and ugly…mean?” Gasper states as he twists his body trying to catch a look at Dianna who kept inching around away from his gaze.  “YES!” she states quickly as she sweats profusely.  “What on earth are you blabbering about young lady?” he asks finally getting a grip on the small girls shoulders.  “Are you blind?!” she shouts loudly.  “ITS sitting right over there!” she adds shooting an accusing finger into the forest. 

Raising an eyebrow, Gasper follows the girls arm further into the forest. “Pie, Caterpie!” the small bug Pok?mon softly states standing up further on its body allowing two of its forefeet to wiggle back and forth.  “EEEEE! Its threatening me!” Dianna yells ducking back behind one of Gaspers leg.  “It’s just a Caterpie.” Gasper replies with a beaten sigh, sweat slides down the side of his face while a small white cloud escapes his mouth.  “It’s a monster! You have Pok?mon Gasper, beat it up!” she cries tightening her grip in his leg. A shiver of pain runs up his body as he grabs onto her and begins to push,  “It’s just a Caterpie, you have a Pok?mon with an advantage, you beat it on…..your…..own!” he grunts with each word. With a pop he finally gets the young girl off him. 

Tears well in her eyes as she looks back at him,  “But, but…” she whimpers.  “……” Gasper doesn’t even speak, he merely points at the bug Pok?mon. Dropping her head in defeat she cautiously walks around toward the Caterpie and Charmander.  “Ummmm.. Charmander…” she says shakily. In the distance the Caterpie tilts its head, “Pie?” it states curiously as inches slightly forward.  “It’s coming for me!” Dianna shouts in a panic, and not thinking she snatches Charmander up in her arms quickly.  “Use Ember!” Dianna shouts with a cry. In confusion the poor Pok?mon can only respond in like,  “CHARRRR!” She spouts in equal panic as firing fireballs off left and right. Unfortunately  for Dianna she catches the brunt of most of the random attack and she is burned. Parts of her light pink hair turn black and curl as all that can be seen on her face is her wide blank eyes with a small opened triangle for a mouth.  “Uhhhhh.” she puffs a white ball of smoke escaping her mouth. Her head angles toward Gasper, the ash still hanging to her features.  “You big MEANIE!” she yells before dashing further into the forest. 

 “If you go…. Know what, never mind.” he grumbles as he bites his lower lips in frustration.  “What have I gotten myself into?” he asks himself as he calmly walks past the now confused Caterpie. 

Further into the forest Dianna is in full run with Charmander deep in her iron clutches,  “ChArArAr!” it whines painfully under the duress. Realizing she was ringing the life form her little buddy Dianna gasps as she tries to put the brakes on, it was a futile attempt though as one of her feet gets caught under a root. Her scream alerts Gasper who now breaks into a run in his own right. Darting into a clearing he sees the young girl sitting on her rear nursing a knee as her small fire Pok?mon merely sat there being concerned.  “You okay Ms. Whitman?” Gasper asks with a huff being forced to break a sweat for the second time that day.  “SNIFF, SNIFF: I sink I’m otay. Sniff” Dianna whimpers slightly while rubbing a small scrape.  “Skinned knee, could have been worse.” the man states with a sigh of relief.  “Though I think I dropped one of my Great Balls on that tumble.” Dianna states as she is now standing by Gasper which gives him a start. Her burns are now miraculously gone and her hair is back in perfect condition, how did she do that? Gasper thinks as a bead of sweat slides down his face.

 “A Great Ball, that isn’t good. Do you know how expensive those things are? We need to find it.” Gasper replies pushing her regenerative abilities to the back of his head.  “Yeah, daddy would get mad if I just lost one of those, find it for me Gasper.” she orders while walking back over to Charmander.  “What do I look like? You’re butler?!” Gasper growls his teeth turning sharp and jaggaed while his skin took on a red sheen.  “Isn’t that what daddy pays you for?” Dianna asks innocently.  “No, I’m your chaperone!” he yells back.  “Yelling isn’t going to find my Pok?ball Gasper.” Dianna states firmly as she crosses her arms over her chest. Raising hand with pointer finger fully extended Gasper was about to tell her to find it herself, but the cry of a Pok?mon pulled both of their attentions toward it.  “Mer?” a gurgled noise states. Gasper’s eyes twitch, he had just noticed the very pungent odor in the air.  “What on earth..” he mumbles as he pinches his nose closed.  “What is that stinky smell?” Dianna whines both hands firmly clasping over her nose and mouth as her eyes fell swirly. 

 “I’m not sure, but it’s coming form over here.” Gasper replies. His natural curiosity kicking in.  “I wonder if it’s a Stunky?” Gasper asks aloud as he begins to walk in the smells direction.  “I don’t care what it is, let’s just leave.” Dianna whines. But Gasper mind was already made up and pushing past some brushes he finds himself in a small opening. What he sees there almost makes him laugh.  “Hey Dianna, think I found your Pok?ball.” Gasper states, a sly grin crossing his features.  “Really?!” Dianna asks impulsively as she popped up beside Gasper. His heart almost stopping Gasper hits the ground, only his hand is able to point toward the Pok?ball. Following the point, Dianna finds her Great Ball, but what was playing with it was most disturbing. A purple goo of rancid toxicity.  “No, no!” Dianna screams,  “Get away from that!” she hollers almost breaking into a run. But it is too late.  “Grimer?!” the poison Pok?mon mumbles as it accidently triggers the device. A red beam of light swallows the Grimer and three ticks later it laches locked for the catch. Tears flow from Dianna’s eyes as she goes over and taps the great ball with her foot.  “I didn’t want a Grimer!” she cries as Gaper makes it back to his feet. One of those grins hung about his face, though he was curious to why a Grimer was in the middle of a forest. 

~Grimer has been Caught. Would you like to give your Grimer a nickname?~

A TXT box asks appearing above Dianna’s head.  “NO! I WOULDN’T!” she yells angrily lobbing a rock at it as it vanished.  “What are you yelling about this time?” Gasper asks picking the Great Ball up. Then pulling a handkerchief out, he wipes the grim off it before handing it to Dianna.  “But I dun want eet!” she whines.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 23, 2011)

*[Day of the Tourney; William Draconis]​*​
William sat cross-legged on a platform high just above the announcer?s box. Amy, with a large grin, sat beside him hugging on the largest Slowpoke Pok?baby one could ever hope to see.  ?So thit b? Simon wee brother.?  William states as Amy cuddles with the large doll. It had been an interesting day to say the least. William and Amy had zipped across the arena grounds trying this and that and playing all sorts of games. On in particular William had won her that large stuffed Pok?mon, to which she gave the biggest glomp he had ever received. When inquiring on what a ?glomp? was he was duly informed by her, Amy, that a glomp was a super hug fused with a Polymerization to a running tackle. William could only reply with ?oh? as his eyes fell swirly. But that is neither here nor there in the current situation. As in their day of fun William could help but confront Kaiba and try to bury the hatchet as one might say. All this did however was ruin the pompous Billionaire?s day. He then basically chased Will and Amy out of the booth he was visiting. 

 ?You know Willy, that Kaiba is a lot more hateful than I recall you telling me. He was rather rude to you.? Amy says thoughtfully as she played with her doll.  ?Not to mention he bullied me out of that ice cream store before I could make my selection?.you should kick his butt in a match today.? Amy suggest with a tug at William?s arm.  ?Wut?? William asks pulling his attention away from the action long enough to lock eyes with his girl.  ?You heard me, don?t play like you didn?t.? Amy states closing in on William. Giving him a kiss his memory magically jogs.  ?Aye, I would lass, but I dennae think thit will b? necessary.? William states running his hand through her hair.  ?And why do you say that?? she asks as she playfully tugged at his coat.  ?Kenin? thit hot head, he?d b? doin? somethin? tae thit nature anywhay. Jist sit back ?n? watch th? matches.? William states blankly implying Kaiba wouldn?t pass up on the chance to openly challenge William to gain not only a chance at revenge but a chance to call William out and humiliate him. 

 ?That sounds like something that windbag would do.? Amy laughs as she pulled closer to Will.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Alex Benson
> Side Arena of the Coliseum Stadium, Domino City, Sairu*​
> The first Quarter Final Match was going in full force, broadcasting throughout the region, the two commentators looking on at the action, as two more battles were in the works. Damien vs Levy and Staz vs Rex... Mike and Simon looked on at the action as the pro commentator spoke.
> 
> ...



Jack could see a glow in Alex's eyes. He could see a determination and passion that he himslef was filled with. "Finally.." he smirked, stroking the feather of his ornate wings. "Finally an opponent with the passion, determination and love for pokemon that I have!" he said loudly, just as Buneary's ears collided with Mudkip's head. However, Mudkip managed to execute its attack at the exact same time as Bunny hit with his.

Bunny was thrown back a few feet by the water, while Mudkip was knocked to the ground, hitting the dirt hard.

"Are you alright?" Jack asked, getting a "bun, bun, bun!" back. She was saying something along the lines of: _"Yes, you funny old master, I am Bunny, the Buntastic. Some weak spray of water is only refreshing to me!"_

Jack somewhat understood, and grinned, giving her a wink behind this firey red hair.

"Good, now use defence curl again!" He said, maing the little bunny like pokemon once again curl up into a ball.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 23, 2011)

*Simon Benson
Domino City, Sairu*​
As the last fight came to an end the camera once again focused on Simon and Mike, who were now sitting at the commentary table, with microphones in front of them. Mike had a big smile on his face and was obviously excited about the interesting match up between Jack Pyro and Alex Benson.

"Great action and sportsmanship between those two. But let's look at the table in front of us."

The tournament draw appeared on the TV screen, and the picture of the winner of the previous match was now moved to the next round.



"Next up we have Damien Skinner vs Levi Spyker! This is gonna be a good one." Mike said rubbing his hands against each other and grinning like a little kid. The screen pit the images of Damien and Levi against each other, the black haired mysterious trainer against the muscular newcomer.

"What are your thoughts on this match up Simon?" Simon looked to his left and leaned in a bit closer towards the microphone. "I think this is an interesting match up Mike. Two of the oldest competitors of this tournament are getting it on. Also Damien Skinner presents some interesting problems, and is considered the favorite going in to this fight, but seeing Levi Skinner and his Snover yesterday I think that if Levi and his pokemon show up to fight this could be fun. But make no mistake about it Levi Spyker has a big mountain to climb in Mr. Skinner."

Mike nodded in agreement to Simon and pointed at the camera as the clips of Levi and Damien stopped rolling. "Skinner vs Spyker, and it's NEXT!" The screen changed the picture to the stands, indicating that the next match up would soon begin. The light dimmed down and the rumble began.











​
An intense tune started playing as the image of Damien appeared on the big screen. The crowd anticipated the trainer to walk out, Mike and Simon looking at their screen from the main arena as Mike gave Damien time to exit before he started talking. Though for about 50 seconds no one showed up.

The crowd looked on as a figure appeared at the 0:50 mark, the bass started to hit a little harder. The large screen in the arena showed a young man, dressed in black and a red shirt walking out. A cocky smile on his face as his eyes focused on the area where he was supposed to stand, it looked as if he himself knew that he would win.

"That's one intense dude... Damien Skinner. From Tower Forest City, he is the third oldest trainer in our rookie competition at 19, and he had the fastest preliminary time. It took him and his pokemon only 1 minute and 36 seconds to knock out two opponents." Mike said as the intense music continued playing and the trainer continued walking. Simon smiled looking at the screen and taking over.

"Damien is a rather interesting guy Mike. His philosophy when is comes to fighting battles is that owning a League issued starter is the wrong way to go. With that in mind he's began creating a team that in his mind will be the best team and that allows him to take on a large variety of opponents with success. I believe he is one of the candidates to win this things actually, he employs excellent strategies and up until now his pokemon take very little damage in fights. Let's see how he does in this match..."

Damien reached his spot and continued smiling arrogantly, observing the field in front of him and seeing that he had couldn't really gain any terrain advantage in this one. He never showed his emotions about any of this. Slowly his music quieted down as Mike took over. "Damien Skinner. And his opponent..."











​
An entirely different tune began playing, a large portion of the crowd looking away from Damien and towards the other entrance as within seconds an excited brown haired man walked out, a grin on his face as well. Wearing a tank top that clearly showed of his muscles the stocky man made his way towards the battle grounds, intending to avenge that loss to Thomas in the semi finals and then going on to win this entire thing.

"Levi Spyker, born and raised in Wintown, in the Fiore region. Proud of his heritage, and a newcomer to the Sairu Pokemon Scene. He is the oldest competitor in this tournament and the only trainer to have less then 3 pokemon going in to the competition. Simon, do you think that puts him in a disadvantage against the other trainers?" Simon nodded as the muscular man waved to a few of the people, liking that they supported trainers in Sairu this way.

"Oh no question about it Mike. Having only two pokemon in this competition puts him in a disadvantage simply because the other trainers know which two pokemon he will use. And they can plan for it accordingly. However Levi also has a very solid pokemon in Snover as he demonstrated in his second preliminary match up. I think that's his biggest asset, trying to tire Damien's first pokemon out, and then unleashing Snover and trying to go for broke. But we'll see what approach he choses."

Damien looked Levi directly in the eyes across the stadium as the referee looked at them both and the music stopper. "*Trainers, you've both been given your instructions in the back. Obey my commands at all times, protect your pokemon at all time. Let's go!*" Raising both flags the partly bald referee opened the match between the two trainers.

"Here we go baby. Skinner vs Spyker." Damien and Levi both took out their pokeballs at the same time and threw them forward, Damien calling forward Hitmonlee and Levi calling upon Totodile.

"Interesting choices, and as I've predicted Levi is saving Snover for the second part of the match. Damien on the other hand starts out strong with his physically strongest pokemon."

*~ The end of the match ~*​
The entire battlefield is covered in a hail storm, visibility was lower, your footing was messed up, it got cold all of a sudden and Snover was building up for another blizzard. This time though Damien's Hitmonlee landed a vicious Blaze kick, knocking Snover out. Mike erupted as the suspense driven match came to an end."And IT IS ALL OVER!!! DAMIEN SKINNER WINS THE MATCH!"

Levi called back Snover in to its pokeball, Totodile already defeated at the hands of Hitmonlee. Damien stood proud, his strategy turning out to be the right one. "What a dominating performance by this talented young man. Let's look at that again." The TV's replayed how Hitmonlee used the hail storm against Snover, along with the fact that Snover was vulnerable while charging up blizzard, so with another vicious Blaze Kick it knocked the powerhouse of Levi's team out. "Look at that, perfect timing in his execution, locating the weak spot in Snover's defense and jumping on it. Awesome performance by Damien Skinner."

Damien recalled his pokemon in to the pokeball and simply turned around, walking out of the arena, feeling good about the win and his beliefs. Levi too exited the arena as seconds later the shot changed and everyone got to see Mike and Simon once again.

"WOW! That was exciting." Mike yelled out, now wearing a cowboy hat and nodding. Obviously he enjoyed this fight. "Congratulation Damien Skinner. You've made a strong case on why you belong among the four best rookies of this generation." Simon nodded. "Yeah his attitude and the tools he has, his mind being his biggest strength. And let me tell you the winner of Saint vs Maid has a tough opponent in front of them."

Mike looked away from Simon and back in to the camera. "No doubt about it, this is the best tournament we've had in years. Stay with us. We've got "Staz Slayer vs Rex Dragoon" and "Thomas Saint vs Sam Maid". Don't go anywhere, we'll be right back after this preview."


----------



## Gaja (Oct 23, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Side Arena of the Coliseum Stadium, Domino City, Sairu*​
Alex and Jack looked on, their pokemon connecting their attacks at the exact same time, Buneary landing Pound and Mudkip landing his Water Gun. Both pokemon took some damage as a bit of distance was created between them, Jack asking Buneary if she was alright, meanwhile Alex trusting Mudkip that he was alright by himself.

"Good exchange, and both pokemon look to be in high spirits." Mike, being the main commentator talked in to the microphone as his eyes focused on the screen in front of him that showed him the exact same picture all the viewers saw on their TV screens. Simon was sitting to his right, and despite giving an honest assessment on what was going on, deep inside he was pulling for his younger brother to win this battle and go on in to the semi's.

Back to the fight Alex looked on, assessing the situation. So far Buneary showed only two attacks, defense curl and pound. Was that all she knew? If that was the case, Alex had a strategy in mind. At the same time that Jack told Buneary to curl up in to a ball Alex commanded his own pokemon. "Mudkip Growl!"

The little blue pokemon instantly lowered its head and released a deep growl, which as an effect would scare Buneary and decrease her attack power. And if Pound was her only physical attack, then all Alex really needed to do was weaken that and land water guns and mud slaps of his own. Alex was loving this, the battle of minds and bodies, the strategies and the unsure outcome, really this was the best. "Keep your distance Mudkip. If she comes at you again, hit her with Water Gun." Mudkip kept its head low, his eyes on the ball of brown fur standing between him and the Win and listened to his trainer, and getting the fight in to a place where he would have the advantage.

The commentators looked on and added. "Smart move by both men, but let's see who will come out on top. Mudkip using growl and Buneary curled up..."


----------



## Kei (Oct 23, 2011)

Sam Maid
Flashback 

She looked at the boy for a minute as she remembered the simple fact that he wasn’t from where she grew up at but the simple fact someone from the city. As he offered his hand, she took it and stood, her body towered over the boy, and showing that he was younger than her. When Alex smiled, Sam blushed even more, he was so cute but at the same time he reminded her of her father back home. Along with the fact this was the first male outside of her home that wasn’t a complete jackass…

Sam mind wondered to Daimen before smiling wickedly at his future downfall~

Soon Alex asked her to go out with him to get some ice cream, she looked confused for a minute before realizing that ice cream was the same thing as shaved ice that they had in her village. Or something along that line, Sam didn’t do much research on the outside world for the matter that it wasn’t her thing. She didn’t see much joy of those who lived in the city, well, that was until she came out and began to travel.

Did she judge to fast?

Maybe she did, but the simple fact of the matter was that her people didn’t thrive in places like this, and that was proven. In her village bowing was a sign of apology and respect, you bowed with your body the more you felt like you did something wrong. Sam looked down at the boy who was smiling at her, she smiled back, it was weird, very weird, he was so cute that it almost seemed like none of that mattered.

“Ice Cream you say?” she asked, “I see, I would love that very much.Its good to cool down the nerves before a big fight…”

Sam nodded her head before shaking it wildly, “Not saying I am nervous or anything!” she countered, “I mean I am cool! Cool like ice!”


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Alex Benson
> Side Arena of the Coliseum Stadium, Domino City, Sairu*​
> Alex and Jack looked on, their pokemon connecting their attacks at the exact same time, Buneary landing Pound and Mudkip landing his Water Gun. Both pokemon took some damage as a bit of distance was created between them, Jack asking Buneary if she was alright, meanwhile Alex trusting Mudkip that he was alright by himself.
> 
> ...



Jack, who already had a good idea of who would be Bunny and Mudkip, was still exited and happy. He had a good "nose" for judging the strength of a pokemon, and he could see that Mudkip, even though it looked quite even, was by far higher in power then Bunny.

"Looks like we just have to pound that friend." he said teasingly to Zoia, who was standing beside him, looking at Mudkip with keen eyes. She wanted to fight him bad, so she didn't respond.

"Pounding it is!" he sighed, not really wanting to do this with a pokemon like Bunny, knowing that it meant. But he knew that if Bunny agreed to it, Mudkip would be too weak to put up any substancial fight against his next pokemon. With a heavy heart, he breathed in..

"Bunny, pound him until you can't fight anymore! And evade as many attacks as you can!"

Bunny stopped in her tracks, looking back at Jack. "Buneary, bun?" she asked, something that translated to _"Say what now?"_

"Do you trust me?" he said, looking at the small buneary with a serious look. "I know it will hurt, but I will make up for it. How about an entire day at a poke-spa, and as much poffins as you can eat?" he said with a grin.

Bunny thought about it for a second, then turned towards Mudkip, giving him a smug smile. "Bun, bun, eary." she said, meaning something along the lines of: _"Oh, boy, you are in trouble."_Then she begun her assult, and nothing could stop her assult untill she was totally knocked out.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 23, 2011)

*Simon Benson
Commentary Booth - Coliseum Arena, Domino City, Sairu*​
The match between Damien and Levi ended, and Damien was declared the victor. It was a good fight as the two commentators had a sixty second break before they were back on air. A trailer for the final day of the competition was running, announcing Simon Benson fighting, as well as the finale of the rookie tournament.

The guy in front of the camera got Mike's attention and began counting down with his finger. 3. 2. 1...

"Hi again everybody. That was a small preview of the final day of the tournament which is the day after tomorrow. But tomorrow we have some great action planned as well. The semi finals are taking place along with Tsunayoshi Kyousaka taking part in an exhibition match... Great action so far in our two QUarter final matches, but we're not done yet. No no no! It's time for Quarter Final fight number 3. Staz Slayer against Rex Dragoon." An image appeared on the screen, pitting Staz's and Rex's pictures against each other.

Footage of Staz fighting began playing as Mike let Simon take over once again. "Another good match up Mike. Staz Slayer is an interesting guy as well. One can't really consider him the odd guy out, but he certainly has a different approach to training and fighting. Unlike some trainers who enforce a militaristic, or guerrilla style of training pokemon, Staz trains his pokemon as if they were playing. It's an unorthodox method but so far it has payed of."

The screen showed a large _VS_ and switched to footage of Rex as Simon continued. "Rex Dragoon on the other hand is a tough match up for anybody in this tournament. He has the most pokemon to choose from, and is therefore difficult to prepare for since no one really know what he's going to rely on. He had the 4th fastest preliminary time with exactly 3 minutes and 0 seconds. I this is going to be a pretty interesting match, two well matched up trainers."

Simon was liking this. As someone who wanted to become champion, and defeat the Elite 4 in the near by future he had to be able to break down trainers, their pokemon, what they did right and what they did wrong. Mike nodded, his cowboy hat still on as he pointed at the screen. "It's going to be awesome. Two easy going dudes aiming to pass in to the semis. Which one will make it? Let's find out!"

The lights once again dimmed, and blue light lit up everywhere as a new song began playing.











​
A familiar tone sounded throughout the arena, a bright light shinning where Staz was supposed to come out. And within seconds the dark haired boy did so, walking out to a thunderous cheer the boy was taken back by this. The fans came here to see a show, and so far that was exactly what they received.

"Hailing from Lamprey Town, Sairu! He was inspired to become a trainer after meeting Tsunayoshi Kyousaka who will be fighting here tomorrow. Describes himself as a laid back type of person who trusts and plays with his pokemon. Travels on a skateboard. His Aipom has outstanding movement."

Looking at the screen Simon actually wondered why this guy reminded him of Tsuna. Only with a better sense of direction. "Yeah, he and Aipom have shown a style that is quite their own. When you see them fight it's almost like his pokemon are playing or dancing. It is so unusual and so far people had a lot of trouble adjusting to such footwork and movement all around. I'm excited to see if he sticks with Aipon for this match as well. He's had great success with him so far."

"Trains with Jack Pyro who fought earlier today and another trainer in preparation for this tournament. Staz Slayer walks in to the trainer box and gets ready for his quarterfinal match." The music stopped, and another tune began playing, both commentators going quiet.











​
The crowd focused its attention on the other entrance as a very lazy looking person began walking in as his tune played. He didn't seem to bother to pay much attention to the people around him. He seemed quite lazy, as if he wanted to get it on already.

"His opponent! Rex Dragoon!!! For the pre-fight interviews he told me that in his life he has two things that are really important to him. Pokemon and his car. Born and raised in Spark Foam City, Rex has shown solid team work between him and his pokemon." Mike really had a hard time putting together a solid intro with this guy, since he gave him so much trouble with answers, as if he wasn't the least bit interested for the interviews. Simon recognized and jumped in as Rex slowly made his way towards his trainer box.

"Well he's got a solid team. He's the only member of the tournament with 4 pokemon on his team and that may not seem like much at first, but it gives his an advantage when picking his pokemon and strategy. Though I doubt we'll see Teddyursa fighting here. Rex's style so far was always landing solid and effective blows that would deal damage. He doesn't land that much, but what he does he usually makes it count."

Rex casually walked in to the area that was intended for him. "Rex Dragoon walks in to his area. We're ready to start Quarterfinal match number 3. Here we go baby!" Mike said all pumped for another great match to take place as a tall and tanned referee looked at both men. "*You've both been given the rules in the locker room. I expect a good, clean fight. This for a spot in the Semi final, now let's get it on!*"

Staz and Rex looked at each other, both men already having a pokeball in their hand and throwing it forward. Staz was the first to call forth his pokemon, the pokeball opening and releasing his Aipon on to the field. Rex smirked a little and threw his pokeball in to the air in front of him. The ball opened and his Cyndaquil appeared on the field, obviously bored and sleepy. The referee looked at both trainers and raised his flags, signalizing that the match had began. Simon looked on with interest. "Both trainers start with the pokemon that got them at least one win in the Preliminary round. This is going to be interesting." Simon had to admit it, now that Alex' fight was over, watching these new guys and how they thought and acted was awesome. He'd make sure to come with Rin here every year from now on, and of course have Rin be his cheer leader. but back to the match at hand...


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2011)

*Staz slayer*

Staz waited quietly while Simon and Mike were introducing the next match between him and that Rex Dragoon guy. By what he heard before the match, the guy was really good and new what he was doing in the tournament. He smiled when he was being described, there was nothing wrong in that description of his and even got surprised when he heard that Tsuna would be there fighting before the semifinals _"mmm...i think I want to see him fight. it has been a while since I talked with him"_ he thought a bit excited by his chance of seeing Tsuna again. 

Then the song he chose as a signal for his entry was played and he went out there, he didn?t make a pose on purpose though he was already with his hands in his pockets_"So this are the quarter finals it?s kind of different from the preliminaries"_he thought calmly walking to the thunderous cheer he walked over his area.

Moments later, the battle would officially start and of course he brought out the best fighter he had with him at the moment."Aipom!!"the pokemon came out of its pokeball already knowing that it was time to fight, an enormous and happy smile in the face of the pokemon as he waited for his opponent which resulted to be a Cyndaquil."This... i think we should be starting already, so i?m taking the first move"he said"Aipom, swift!!" with the order, the monkey-like pokemon jumped and its tail glowed white. Swinging it yellow stars were shot towards Cyndaquil.

*Among the crowd watching the match*

"So he got an aipom, that?s good Staz. Show me how much you have learn throughout this year and a half"Tsuna said watching the battle expectantly.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 24, 2011)

*Rex Dragoon*

As the crowd roared with excitement and the music began playing for Staz Rex knew that he was no longer in the little leagues. This was a big mans game and he would need to be at the top of his game if he where to be able to win this. He awaited his turn patiently and lazily and as Staz's turn came into an end it was his turn to shine. He walked out, lazily, and seemed to even go as a far as to die down the crowd slightly. 

"Rex Dragoon walks in to his area. We're ready to start Quarterfinal match number 3. Here we go baby!" 

And with that the match was off. Right away his opponent sent out an Aipom and Rex with a lazy throw sent out his Cyndaquil. He cracked his neck slightly and opened a pack of gum quick and threw a piece in his mouth. The match had now begun and Staz was making the first move.

"Aipom, swift!!"

At that moment Rex seemed to undergo a complete transformation. His eyes pupils dilated and his posture straightened and the crowd loved it. Seeing this once boring and unimpressive figure come to life was quiet a sight! "Dood! Brododge!" The Cyndaquil quickly dodged the first few stars and then took a glance to his side from a tip of the last one. The Cyndaquil's always shut eyelids opened for a brief second and then settled back into place. 

"Dood! Ember and charge!" The Cyndaquil nodded it's head and began sprinting forward at the Aipom all the while expelling small projectiles of fire from his mouth.

"Staz! I won't go easy on you! Your not my car or my friend!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2011)

*Staz *

_"His car?...oh well whatever"_he thought before getting his mind in the game again"Aipom dodge!"with that said, Aipom made a wheel around dodging the attack and then laughing a little before stopping and using swift again"Good stick with swift for a little more, don?t let him get close to you at all" Aipom nodded.

Staz kept looking carefully for an opening to make a more elaborated attack, Aipom was strong and his speed was one of his strongest points but just dodging wouldn?t be enough to defeat Rex and cyndaquil._"Let me see...how can we get an effective strike just there"_he was thinking as Aipom kept dodging attacks and attacking the fire pokemon playfully. His pokemon was enjoying this tournament.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 25, 2011)

*Rex Dragoon*

As the Aipom let out another assault of Swift Cyndaquil was more prepared this time and quickly ducked under and over the onslaught of stars and backing a considerably distance away from his competitor. He roared his nose in the air and with a more cute then scary cry went, "Cyndaaaa!" He quickly backed down and without even an order from Rex let off a Fire Pledge. The flames began roaring their way toward the Aipom awaiting his move. 

While the flames made their toward Aipom Dood was already on the move, moving actually right behind the ball of fire he had released and actually puffing up the flames on his back to increase the fires volume. Nothing to major however the width of the beam of fire did indeed increase slightly to the human eye. As soon as he stopped puffing smoke from his back Dood ran behind the fire as he had done so earlier however at a much slower pace a to regain his breath.

"Staz! This back and forth of weak moves will do nothing! We need to turn up the heat!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 25, 2011)

*Staz*

Watching how Rex?s Cyndaquil was managing to avoid the swift attack of Aipom, Staz smiled little. Certainly it wasn?t that hard to dodge the attack but the fire pokemon did it quite fast."Woah, that Cyndaquil of yours is really strong"he said to the trainer though never got distracted from the battle field. Watching how Cyndaquil let out a roar and then used a fire pledge Staz began to think how to avoid those pesky fire attacks, he wouldn?t like to waste all of Aipom?s stamina just dodging without doing nothing else.

Nodding as Aipom dodged the attack while using his tail as a support and then jumping, he tried to figure out how to counter attack but then.

"Staz! This back and forth of weak moves will do nothing! We need to turn up the heat!" rex said, staz though for a second before thinking in his next move while sitting on the floor of his area. It was easier for him to think in that position. Noticing that Cyndaquil lowered the speed of its charge he thought that using Aipom?s new move would be useful this time around.

As Aipom was falling back"Aipom, dig!" he said already standing up.

"Aipom!!"it said confident in his strength and as soon as it landed started to dig a hole before the arrival of the fire pokemon, entering the hole. Only some moments passed before the purple monkey came out behind Cyndaquil"now, fury swipes!"


----------



## Chaos (Oct 26, 2011)

*Damien Skinner, Domino Arena*

_If every opponent is that worthless, I can win this tournament without using a single Pok?mon twice._ The devilish smile that Damien had forced himself into before the match had become genuine seconds after the match had started. _That guy was a mindless tool. No thinking on his part, no sweating on mine._ The moment Levi had ordered his Snover to use Blizzard Damien had almost laughed out loud. Blaze Kick had been used before in that match by Frenzy, and goddamn, that was one of the most obvious counters in the whole world. _This tournament is mine._

The corridor leading from the arena made a turn. When Damien rounded the corner, he was suddenly confronted by a huge mass of... human? The man almost filled the entire corridor. He didn't wear a shirt and his chest was bulging with muscles. Weird spike-like things were attached to his shoulders and his bizarre appearance was crowned by an incredibly bushy blood-red beard and a same-colored head of hair. Shining teeth shone somewhere between his mustache and beard. Damien assumed he must be smiling, but of his lips was no trace at all. _What the hell is this troll doing in here blocking the way?_

"Mister Skinner, a minute of your time for Sairu League Official TV?" The giant spoke, and Damien almost laughed right in his face. The man's fists were as big as Damien's head though, so he didn't. _Whatever, big guy. Even I didn't know the League was sad enough to hire a mongoloid for interviews, though._ Damien smirked at the man and tried to walk past him. A great hand grabbed him by the neck and lifted him into the air. "That wasn't a question, Mister Skinner." The giant said before throwing Damien over his shoulder and walking into a side passage. "What the fuck?" The man just kept walking. "Leon Garmister for the Official Sairu League, Mister Skinner. You would do well not to ignore me."

Rage was building inside Damien, but a single look at the guy (What idiot calls a troll Leon?) dissuaded him from letting it out. His physical condition had been tested just days before, and the results hadn't been quite good. Damien's foot still hurt a bit, though he grunted through it. Sam's victorious face as she totally destroyed him in the race was worse though, and would probably haunt him for some time. Anyway, trying to fight his way out of the chokehold of this red-haired giant would probably end up with his head smashed against a wall, his lifeblood slowly trickling away, while Chaos, Eldar and Frenzy wondered why their trainer was such a weak piece of crap. 

"I'll answer your questions if you put me down." Damien growled. The giant looked him in the eyes, then unceremoniously dropped him to the floor. "Fair enough Mister Skinner, please follow me." Damien cursed as he stood up. _Some day I'll destroy this oaf._ Attacking an official right now would be plain stupid though. The only thing that it would get him, even if he did sic his Pok?mon on him, was a ban from the tournament and possibly even police shit again.

So Damien followed Leon through the corridors until they arrived at a small chamber. It was sparsely furnitured, only a big bright spot was in it. In the corner stood a Machoke with a camera. "We can go live, Shitface. Time for our first interview from the tournament!" The Machoke _(Who the fuck calls his Pok?mon Shitface?)_ grunted something in reply, then mashed a button on the camera. A small red light appeared. "AND WE'RE LIVE!" Leon shouted into the thing, pushing his red hairy face almost into the camera, a bright smile on his face. "MY NAME IS LEON GARMISTER, AND I AM HONORED TO PRESENT YOU DAMIEN SKINNER, THE FIRST WINNER OF THE QUARTERS!" Leon stepped out of the way, putting Damien in view as well. _Why the fuck is that guy shouting? What is wrong with this dude?_

Leon turned to him. His red beard gracefully swung with the movement. "CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR VICTORY, MR. SKINNER, A PERFECT FIGHT. WHAT DID YOU THINK ABOUT YOUR OPPONENT?"

_I hate this guy._


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2011)

Domino City, despite being heavily urbanized still had a sizable population of pokemon living in its streets. In the old district, a flock of starly roosting up the top of an old building flew up into the sky just as a meowth was about to pounce on one of them. Undeterred, the meowth took several steps back, charged towards the end of the roof and jumped. The starly, being better designed by nature aerodynamically, easily flew out of the meowth's way. Losing momentum, it plummeted towards the ground, screaming.

"Feraligatr, go!" 

Something big, blue, and surprisingly fast grabbed the meowth mid-air. It landed on the ground with a loud thud, surprising some bystanders who only now noticed that just a few seconds ago a panicky meowth might have landed on their face. 

"Gatooor...." Feraligatr held the meowth in his hand. His mouth was salivating, since he hasn't eaten anything in a few hours, but he knew better than to eat small cat pokemon that fell from the air, no matter how often he dreamed of something like that happening. He gently let the meowth go, which ran towards an alleyway, shaken but still alive and not eaten.

He was going to get a reward anyway. Irving threw a small pouch at his Feraligatr. Knowing at once what it contained, Feraligatr sliced the pouch open and let its delicious contents fall into his mouth. "That's the 3rd pouch of poffins this day, pal. You better cut down on the sweets." He tapped his Feraligatr's stomach. 

Feraligatr snorted. He wasn't _that_ fat. And besides, the way he saw it, he needed the fat. Especially since his master was considering mountain climbing again. 

Irving chuckled, and withdrew Feraligatr into his pokeball. A few people gave him some looks as he continued to walk down the street. He was headed for the tournament stadium, but he couldn't resist a chance to see some of Old Domino city's architecture after a long time. He'd still catch up to the first fight if he hurried, and seats weren't going to be a problem when you have flying pokemon.

An odd kid walked by Ricter, bumping through anyone in his path. There was something weird about the way he dressed. Newsboy's caps weren't exactly in style these days, and black overalls under a torn vest was impractical wear in warm weather. What caught his attention most though were the cufflinks on his sleeves. The symbol was unmistakable. He shrugged and tried to forget about it, at least until a few more kids lead by an older man entered an alleyway at the other side of the street.

_Couldn't be... here, in Sairu? They even have the same costume..._

"Wouldn't hurt to check." Irving said as he came to the end of the sidewalk and crossed the street where the strange kids were.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 26, 2011)

*Rex Dragoon*

"Aipom, dig!" Rex's eyes widened slightly, Staz knew what he was doing that was for sure and his Aipom was on a whole new level from what he had been previously facing. As the Aipom made it's way underground and was given a new order to commence a Fury Swipe Rex quickly issued his command, "Back burner!" While not an official move the Cyndaquil obeyed as if practiced before hand. 

He was slightly slow on his attack and the Aipom had managed to create one small slash protruding down the Cyndaquil's back. But immediately after the hit Dood started sending out a constant on and off stream of flames from his back. With not even a second in between each stream of flames it was a great shield. Any on-coming attacks would need to be timed perfectly or face getting burned by the fire-types back.

"As I said Staz. We need to turn up the heat!" He threw his hand into the air and the crowd roared with excitement.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 27, 2011)

*[Grime and Punishment Pt. II; Dianna Whitman]​*​
*[4 Days Ago; Merri Town]*​

“Ahhhh! It feels good to be off that Damned BUS!” a man in plane cloths says with a stifled yawn while he stretched both arms over his head doing a light stretch routine. “It’s about time you got here John, you’ve been out. What three days now? What took so long?” another person asks walking up. In stark contrast to ‘John’ the other man is dressed in tattered jeans and ripped blue jean vest a dirty stained white t-shirt worn just under it. The man’s dark eyes cut over to the man as he walked up; firmly in the man’s grip was a black leather jacket and a pair of chained boots. “What have I told you ‘Dirty’ Sam?” John asks while folding his arms over his chest. “You know I don’t like that name John.” Sam replies while handing the jacket and boots over. “That’s too bad, it’s your handle in the Black Sharpedo Gang, might as well get used to it, I’m back.” John states firmly while sliding the leather jacket over his shoulders, the dark image of a Sharpedo with cross bones emblazoned on the back. The Top Rocker states Black Sharpedo while the bottom Rocker identified the wearer. “Now what is my name ‘Dirty’ Sam?” John asks while he shook the boots at the man. “8-Ball.” Sam replied rolling his eyes from the man.

“That’s right, now where is the rest of the gang?” 8-Ball asks dropping to the ground. “Rest of the gang? Are you serious? I’m the last, the rest quit after you got thrown in the slammer. When Jim and Jack got out last month, they quit too.” Sam replied as 8-Ball slid the boots on. “It’s just you and me now.” He adds as 8-Ball finished lacing his boots up. “Is that so? Guess the first order of business is to reestablish the gang then.” 8-Ball states with a grin as he is helped up by Sam. “Then what?” is asked as he, 8-Ball, patted his pants off. “Would it be too clich? to say, take over the world?” he asks with a wild grin spread across his features. Sam just rolled his eyes and started to walk off. “I take that as a yes, well simply put. I’m going to find that bastard that put me behind bars, and then I’m going to make team Mystic pay for not busting me out.” 8-Ball growls angrily recalling the two years he spent in Lamprey’s Jail. “Who was that anyway?” Sam asks turning back to 8-Ball. “Some pipsqueak named William..” he states snapping his fingers, “William Draconis, yes that was the name I overheard setting in the paddy wagon.” 8-Ball growls, bearing his teeth. “Ah yes, if I recall.” Sam states pulling out an old Lamprey news Clipping, “he was a fifteen year old boy.” He adds holding the newspaper article up to 8-Ball whom quickly snatches it up.

“Yeah, that’s the punk, but first we’ll do some recruiting. Then we’ll crash that big tournament that Domino is hosting in four days. I’m sure we can get primo Pok?mon there.” 8-Ball states firmly as he balls the clipping up. “Hey I was keeping that John.” Sam growls reaching for the balled up clipping. “Don’t worry about this, or you may find yourself in Bone Tower, now get to work pulling people in.” 8-Ball orders, as he tossed the crumpled up clipping over his shoulder. Cutting an annoyed glance Sam just walks away.

[Merri Town, Three Days Ago]​
Setting on a bench in front of the Ho-Oh shrine Dianna can only sigh as she looked at Grimer’s Pok?ball.  “What’s with the long face?” Gasper asks as he walked over, a cup of freshly purchased coffee in one hand and a cup of hot cocoa in the other. Dianna glances over just long enough to grab the cocoa that was offered to her.  “You know…… I can’t believe that a Great Ball was wasted on such a lowly Pok?mon. And a dirty one at that.” Dianna replies the disgust clearly reverberating in the tone of her voice.  “You shouldn’t say such things; Pok?mon of any verity can surprise you.” Gasper states taking a sip of his coffee as he takes his pocket watch out.  “Well. Look at the time, I think the Pok?mon Institute should have your Dex ready, we did turn it over to them a day or so ago. I’ll go check.” Gapers says pushing the watch back into his pocket.  “Oh, I’ll go with you! I want to see the school Amy went too before she got her job in Lamprey!” Dianna states happily as she started to scoot off the bench. [color=#brown] “No, no. I think you should stay here and contemplate what I’ve said on Pok?mon.”[/color] Gasper replies quickly. Dianna pouts a bit, but quickly gives in as he hands the rest of his Coffee to Charmander. 

 “Alright, but you better not take too long, or me and Charmander will leave you.” she says with a pout as she sticks her lower lip out. Gasper just gives a friendly smile as he patted her on the head.  “Promise I won’t take long.” he states walking off toward the research facility that Swoop was reborn in. 

[Across the Way]​
“So, how is the recruiting going ‘Dirty’ Sam?” 8-Ball asks as he pulls the binoculars from his face. “What can I say, if we were in Domino, we might have better luck. But around here people aren’t interested in joining a gang where the leader was beat by a 15 year old.” Sam replies throwing the recruitment sheets to the ground. “No need to be that way, if this town is too long minded to forget, then we’ll just go elsewhere.” 8-Ball states a grin about his features. “What are you planning?” Sam asks, sweat forming on his brow. “We’re going to take that Charmander from that girl.” 8-Ball says with a giddy smile as he pointed toward Dianna. “I see you’re still picking on small kids.” Sam states rolling his eyes. “Not just a kid, but one with a Charmadner. Do you realize how much Charmander get on the Open Market around here?” 8-Ball asks drool foaming at the mouth and dollar signs in his eyes. Sam can only shake his head, he knew that he couldn’t talk 8-Ball out of this, he felt sorry for the little girl though. ~~

*[Coliseum Stadium, Present Day]*​
It was starting to get late into the day, and the crowd was going wild watching the matches as they unfolded before them. As one, a match that is, ended a promo of the day started up.  A collogue of clips rolled as music played.












As the song and clips ended the screen fades black and the camera pans back to Simon and Mike, but before the two could begin talks of the next competitors a very familiar soundtrack starts up and the camera man pans back to the large screen. 












As the music played the pompous grin of none other than Seto Kaiba appears on the large screen, it made his already large head all the bigger. “Greeting Tournament Enthusiasts!” he states as the music fades to a low hum. “As you may or may not know, I am Seto Kaiba, Gym Leader of Domino City.” He throws out there to stroke his own ego. “And while I can’t say I’m as happy to see you all as you are to see me, I will say this.” He states as his camera pans out to show him setting in a large fancy chair. “I’m appearing before you ungrateful peons for one thing, and that is to headline tomorrow’s main event. That is if my would-be opponent isn’t too frightened to take me on.” Kiaba grins as his voice booms all over the arena. William, still sitting above the announcer’s box, can only shake his head.  “Whit did I tell ye Amy, here we g’.” the young trainer states rolling his eyes as Kiaba pulled out a photo of William. “Yes, I’m talking of you William, I do believe it would be time to settle an old score.” He states as he crumples the photo. 

 “Again he is one of the rudest people I’ve ever met; I hope he gets what he earns.” Amy states firmly as the crumpled picture is tosses into a large flaming garbage can. “See William, I do believe I’ve figured you out. So I’ve come up with a very special type of match if you so choose to accept. Though if you are too scared I’ll totally understand.” Kiaba states with a wicked laugh that seemed to be amplified by the speakers.  “Jus git oan wif it. Whit is th’ match.” William states drolly as he pulled Amy closer. “I won’t go into many details, but I will say this it will be a tag match with Four Pok?mon used. That means one per person.” Kaiba states holding a finger up as he spoke. “My partner will be Mokuba of course. I really don’t care who yours is, perhaps that tramp that seems to be your girlfriend can help you……” To Amy Kaiba’s voice trails as he rattles on with his high and mighty tone.  “WHAT DID YOU CALL ME!?” she roars as her form ignites into a pillar of flame. William can only lightly yelp as he feels his shoulders being pulled back, the heat off her anger singeing his coat.  “Where is Bulkhead’s Pok?ball, I’ll show that pompous ass to call someone a tramp!” she growls as they fall into a roll. William feels the effect of gravity as they start to free fall.  “Crap!” he gasps as they vanish in a blur of colors.

~SPLASH!~

An instant later they splash down in one of the ground’s many fountains. Steam pours from the surface of the water as Amy pulls herself to her feet. * “We accept you challenge you big meanie head!”* she shouts at the top of her lungs. William can only pull a hand to his face as, with a sigh, he wonders why Kaiba had to go and incite her like that, he wouldn’t hear the end of it until the battle was over tomorrow, and that was if they won. If they didn’t it’d be a long year.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 27, 2011)

*Simon Benson
Commentary Booth - Coliseum Arena, Domino City, Sairu*

_~ After the Staz Vs Rex match ~_​
After the match had been concluded Simon and Mike saw the two trainers and leave the arena, making room for Quarter Final fight number four. But before that could get underway Mike and Simon enjoyed a short break as a clip rolled, showing Tsuna and the current match winners battling, and for some odd reason when they came back on to the air Kaiba took over the broadcast, his pompous nature leaving Simon with a disinterested look on his face. He didn't quite like that snobby shmuck.

But being professional Simon stayed silent and let things unfold. And as Kaiba went of he challenged William to a match. A curious eyebrow was raised by Simon as Amy accepted the challenge with fire burning around her, William seemingly more scared of his girlfriend then the upcoming match.

As Kaiba shut of the cameraman was surprised that he got control of the broadcast again and waved to Mike to get his attention. The fat man wearing a cowboy hat turned his attention from the big screen back to the camera. "And weeee're back ladies and gentlemen. And as you can see folks things never get dull at this yearly Tournament."

Simon nodded adjusting his glasses and looked from Mike towards the camera. "Indeed. This is a spectacular match up with a lot of bragging rights going to the winner. The brutal and vicious Kaiba, and his partner Mokuba take on as of now official Gym leader William Draconis and his partner Amy. It's going to be spectacular."

"Yes, but more to that later. Also going down tomorrow are the semi finals of our tournament. And Tsunayoshi Kyousaka, one of the Heroes of Sairu will compete in a Exhibition match." Mike was back in his grove and looking pumped at the show that they had scheduled for tomorrow. "And now it's time to determine the last person to round up the Semi final match ups. We've got Thomas saint and Sam Maid."

The screen showed a large VS and one side you had Thomas, and on the other Sam. For a few seconds it stayed like that as footage of Thomas started rolling. "The final fight of the day Mike. And it doesn't seem like this one will lack in action either. Thomas Saint is a promising young man, training under Elite 4 member Stark along with Tournament participant Alex Benson. So far he's shown excellent team work with his pokemon and qualified with the second fastest time for the quarter finals."

The image of Sam appeared and footage of her fighting started rolling as Simon had a few seconds to talk about her and introduce the viewers to the only female trainer in this tournament. "Sam Maid though is a warrior. Do not let her looks deceive you, she is a fan favorite. I would describe her as an Amazon, she and her pokemon had a 'do or die' attitude and they are not afraid to get dirty while fighting. Another interesting match up."

The footage stopped and Mike and Simon were once again shown. The fights so far were awesome and this one promised to be no different, Simon certainly was looking forward to it. Mike pointed at the screen and yelled out. "Quarter Final fight number four. Thomas Saint vs Sam Maid! NEXT!!!"

The screen changed to a view of the stands as the lights got darker again, showing that the last battle of the day was in the works. A low tune came from the speakers as the music started playing.











​
Everyone focused their attention on the entrance as a young brown haired boy entered the arena. A confident look on his face, he was fired up for this match up. And much like Thomas, Mike was fired up as well. "Thomas Saint! Fired up about his match up! Born and raised in Suofreight City! In preparation for this Tournament he trained with Alex Benson under Sairu Elite 4 member Stark."

"And that's gonna give him a lot of confidence Mike. Training under an elite trainer like Stark, I sure he's well prepared for this. Of course Stark 'The Mechanic' is widely considered the best Steel type trainer in the region and an excellent strategist. So much like with Alex Benson we can look forward to seeing some good stuff from Mr. Saint. His Magby and Elekid are super equipped with moves comparing to some of the other pokemon taking part in this tournament."

Thomas walked in to the area marked for him and looked around, looking forward to the entrance of his opponent. The anticipation for the match was written all over his face, he was simply pumped. "A very excited Thomas Saint walks in to his area. His opponent..." This music stopped and the lights focused on the other side of the side arena as the final entrance song of the day played.











​
A tall and pretty girl walked in to the arena, he focused look showing that she wanted the win like any other trainer that walked in today. The crowd got behind her too, mostly the female fans. Simon wasn't really surprised Sam was the lone female trainer in this part of the competition.

And as Sam made her way towards her spot Mike took over. "The lone girl in the quarter finals makes her way towards the trainer area. Sam Maid. Born and raised in Rokoco Village, Sairu. she's three years older then Thomas. Both have three pokemon."

And for the eight time today Simon added his two cents in to the mix as a rookie trainer entered the stage. "For those who are not familiar Rokoco Village is that place where females rules the land. It's known for producing some outstanding female trainers, and their fighting style. Rarely will you see a Rokoco trainer take on any other approach other then the most direct one there is. They like to get in your face and make it dirty, and that's where they shine. Sam in particular showed that she doesn't mind exchanging thunder as her Scraggy was involved in a long and hard battle in the preliminaries. Her Houndour on the other hand is quite vicious as is her Cyndaquil. Another promising up and comer."

Sam too had made it to the designated spot as she looked across the arena at Thomas. the two trainers exchanged looks as a tall muscular referee was between them. The man was wearing a black outfit, like any other referee, holding two flags and his arms were covered in tattoos as he looked at both trainers. "*Trainers! Are you ready?*" Both Sam and Thomas nodded as they prepared to release their first pokemon. The ref saw it and raised both flags. "*Alright then, let's get it on. COME ON!*"

Both Mike and Simon looked on as the fight was supposed to start. Both trainers pulled out a pokeball each and threw it forward. Thomas releasing his Magby, as Sam released her Houndour. Mike looked on adn quickly added. "Thomas starts out with Magby, while Sam starts out with Houndour. Which of these two fine pokemon will get the win and help their trainer move on to the next round?" Here it was, quarter final fight number four...


----------



## WarAngel (Oct 28, 2011)

*Jace: The Beginning *​
Today was the day. Today was the day that Jace would finally begin his amazing adventure as a Pokemon Trainer. For the past two years, Jace has been saving up his left over lunch money, so that when he finally headed out he would have just enough money to survive. He was just thankful PokeCenters were free to stay at and to eat. Also the fact that Jace's parents are rarely home helps Jace find his resolve in leaving.

Squirtle sat on Jace's bed, watching him pack his book bag full of clothes, extra poke-balls, food, and other kinds of stuff. He was anxious into leaving, waiting for his friend to finally be ready. "Squirt-Squirte?" 

"Yeah, yeah. I'm almost ready." Jace said, pushing up his glasses that keep sliding down his nose. He looked around the room, making sure he had everything. "Ok Squirtle, I think I am ready. Let's do this!"

Jace then strapped on his bag, opened his door, and headed out; Squirtle following right behind him. Jace didn't bother leaving a letter to tell his parents  that he was leaving. He has been telling them for the past few months that he was getting ready to leave with his pal Squirtle, but they didn't pay him any mind. _It doesn't matter anyways,_ Jace thought. _Soon I will be famous by being the Pokemon Champion, and then I can do whatever I want with no one telling me what to do!_ Jace then did a fist pump and smiled. "C'mon Squirtle!" Squirtle and Jace then jumped on to Jace's bicycle and they headed out.

Before they could even get down the street, Jace and Squirtle ran into 'them'. Bubba and Sudds, the bullies at Jace's school. They both stood their kicking and laughing at something. Jace was gonna ride on by till Squirtle stopped him. Jumping out of his basket, he ran towards the two bullies. "Squirtle!" Jace then jumped off and ran after him. When Jace got closer he realized that what Bubba and Sudds were doing were picking on a Phanpy! 

Before the two bullies could even react, Squirtle shot out a powerful water gun. Hitting Bubba square in the back and making him fall into Sudds. The two completely shocked, started running away. Jace quickly picked up the hurt small injured Phanpy. "Squirtle, good job! We need to hurry and get to the PokeCenter." Phanpy, grateful for her two saviors, gave Jace a nice kiss on the cheek with her trunk.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 30, 2011)

*[Grime and Punishment Pt.III; Dianna Whitman]​*​
Gasper?s  dark eyes cut toward the small square Dianna was setting in, the Blue and White Pok?ball with Red stripes setting in her lap.  ?Why don?t you go ahead and make your move punk, I know what you?re up too.? Gasper says lowly to himself as he watches the young girl bob her head about.   ?Is it true what Gasper said about Pok?mon?? Dianna asks Charmander while picking the Great Ball up. Charmander only crooks her head at the question, the half cup of hot coffee still firmly in the small fire type?s grip.  ?Is it that obvious?? Dianna asks with a bit of a small giggle, she then sticks her tongue out. The playful tone about her trainer?s voice made Charmander happy, and a smile crept across her face as she took another small drink from the Styrofoam cup.  ?Well, well what have we here?? 8-Ball asks, the menace in his tone pulling Dianna?s glance his way.   ?Excuse me mister, was you talking to me?? Dianna asks curiously tilting her head to the side as a man in a dusty leather coat walked up to her.  A smile crept over Gasper?s face as he cut his glance to the ground,  ?Well, lets see what you do with these lowlifes.










​

?Aww, isn?t that cute, eh ?Dirty? Sam?? 8-Ball asks, a devilish grin setting about his features. Sam who was just a few steps behind him simply rolled his eyes, he heated that name. But then again he was afraid of 8-Ball too, thus the main reason he didn?t abandon the gang like everyone else. ?Instead of talking 8-Ball, just get it over with.? he replies with a air of disgust, this girl was no more then thirteen. If that. ?Where is your sense of adventure Sam?? 8-Ball asks cutting a glance back toward his underling, when all he got in response was a dirty look he cracked a short laugh, ?Very well.? he stares sheepishly, his glance cutting back toward Dianna. ?Alright girly, here is the deal.? he states, his beer soaked breath wafting over the young girl.  ?Haven?t you heard of a Tic-Tac mister?? she asks pinching her nose closed.  ?You smell about as bad as this guy.? she shudders holding up the Great Ball. 8-Ball?s eye twitched  as his eyebrow arched in anger, what gall. ?You little bitch!? he growls both hand slamming firmly on the bench?s back rest on either side of the young girl. Charmadner now fully on guard lowly growls as she turns her attention from her cup of coffee. ?I?ll??, YEOW!? 8-Ball? excessive rant is cut short as hot coffee runs down his blue jean covered leg.

His hands pull from the bench quickly and wrap around his thigh as he bounces about in a fit of rage and slightly colorful language.  ?Now, now. That wasn?t nice Charmander, you shouldn?t do that to people.? Dianna states blankly to Charmnader?s confusion. Gasper slaps his face, was Dianna that damned gullible. ?Dammit! Stupid bitch, I?ll kill you and take that stupid little Pok?mon!? 8-Ball growls as he pats at his burned leg.  ?You shouldn?t say mean things all in a tizzy like that, you?ll feel bad about it later.? Dianna states basically scolding the gang member. 8-Ball simply stops in his tracks, was a punk brat actually reprimanding him, what nerve. ?Haven?t you ever heard of the Black Sharpedo Gang?? he asks ominously as cloud cover obscures his features. Dianna cocked an eyebrow and pulled a finger to her lower lip in thought.  ?Um, is that some kind of boys club or cracker?? she asks, small black question marks appearing over her head. As they floated around aimlessly Charmander shook her head as sweat beaded down the side.  ?Char?? she asks tugging at Dianna?s dress with her small paws.  ?Eh, what is it Charmander, you know what that is?? she asks, that blank expression still hanging about her young features. The small fire Pok?mon tilts it head and begins to reply, but that simple action seemingly gives an epiphany to Dianna.  ?!??

 ?That?s not very nice!? she shouts a flame licking up around her as she pointed a condemning finger toward 8-Ball, to his utter surprise. ?EH?? he mutters taking a step back.  ?You should let girls join you club too, you big meanies! You?re too old to be that childish!? she angrily states pulling herself from her seat. In the background Gasper looses his footing and he collapses to the ground, his left foot twitching in the air, she was that dunderheaded. ?What are you talking about girly?? 8-Ball states angrily was she now making fun of him and his gang. ?You?re not going to stand for this are you ?Dirty? Sam?? he asks with a bite toward his, to this moment, reaction less associate. Sam simply shrugs his shoulders, which infuriates 8-Ball even more. ?FINE!? he barks pulling a Pok?ball out, ?Arbok, out here now!? he growls slamming the Pok?ball off the ground with force. ?I?ll teach you girly, after I beat you. I?m taking your Pok?mon and I?m gonna kill you too.? he slobbers, the anger flaring in his eyes and soul. Dianna still just looked at him blankly, he was really mad.  ?If you wanted to battle, all you had to do was ask Mister.? Dianna states softly tapping the button on the Great Ball, which doubled it in size.  ?You didn?t have to say such mean things to me, that isn?t the way to speak to a lady.? she simply adds looking at the Pok?ball Grimer was in. ?You don?t get it do you girly, you?re in trouble now.? 8-Ball states foaming at the teeth. 

?I hope Gasper is right about this? Dianna thinks, her full attention  on the device in her hands. ?Are you ignoring me?!? 8-Ball growls as he stomped his feet off the ground in sheer annoyance.  ?Oh, sorry. I was thinking, go Grimer.? Dianna states, the light tap of a Pok?ball popping off the ground accenting her command.  ?Grime?? the small purple Pok?mon questions as it appears from the light, a smile slipped across its face realizing it was about to be battled with. It was its life long dream since it was but a toxic sample.  ?Mer!? he yells happily throwing both stinky arms high into the air. Turning toward Dianna he clearly wanted a hug as he inched toward Dianna. Sweat formed on her brow as she took a step back.  ?You?re facing the wrong way Grimer.? Dianna states in a worried tone.  ?GRIME!? the Grimer yells with a smile as it lunged toward its trainer. Dianna?s hair frizzes in several direction as sheer fright spread across her features.  ?EEEEEEKKKKKK!? she screams childishly, turning on heel she grabs Charmander up and runs full force away from the square with the small Poison Pok?mon in hot pursuit. 

?Hey, where do you think you?re going?? 8-Ball roars, his anger erupting like a volcano now. ?Go get ?em Arbok!? he orders in a tangent. ?Charboka!? the snake hisses as it starts to slither after Dianna. But before it can get too far a Persian lands with a hiss in front of it. ?Purrrrrrrrr.? it hisses. ?Where?d that Persian come from?? 8-Ball growls.  ?That would be my Pok?mon.? Gasper states firmly walking up to the small square. ?Better leave old man, you?ll get hurt.? 8-Ball hisses in response.  ?Hardly. Persian, go and keep an eye on Dianna while I take care of these two.? Gasper orders turning his attention toward his Classy Cat Pok?mon. ?Purr.? the cat replies pouncing off. ?Slam!? the hoodlum orders pointing at Gasper. ?Baka!? Arbok replies, its long scaly tail whipping around , but it harmlessly bounces off the ground as Gasper side steps.  ?Please, as if I?d be caught by such a simple move. Allow me to show you what real power is.? Gasper states darkly as he pulled on of his custom Pok?balls out. With a ping a large ominous shadow covers the battlefield??


----------



## Vergil (Oct 30, 2011)

Dante’s head turned as Kiya made her melodic scream as she sprinted to the Rhyperior (Her run though in his head was done entirely in slow motion). He was completely unaware of what Kiya had saved him from .

Then the angelic blonde stood in front of him, a little flustered after dealing with that giant pokemon and gave him a list of things that they could do. “What do you say guys, how does the Lake sound…Hey where’s Quincy..? Crap I swear he does this all the time. I wonder where he went. Wanna help me look for him?”

He didn’t give her much of a choice as he grabbed her hand and pulled her towards the city. “You got any detecting pokemon? Wait…I can do that myself huh?” Dante took a long smell in the air and walked around. “I got it!”

In fact he didn’t have it. What he was smelling was cinnamon rolls at a bakery that was upwind. He ran towards the sweet warm scent


*Agent Q*

His hat had started to vibrate and whilst Dante was getting saved from death by Kiya he slinked away behind a tree and took it off, looking at a small tv screen in the middle of it. 

On the screen was an man in his 50s with a grey thick moustache and a serious look on him. “Good lord a stray Quagsire has taken hold of Agent Q!”

Quagsire sighed and put on a spare hat

“Oh there you are Agent Q. It seems you somehow defeated the rogue Quagsire. Good work. Anyway we have reports of a giant Charizard flying around Domino City. We think it’s Doofenschmirtz and one of his diabolical schemes. Go put a stop to it!”

The Quagsire nodded and saluted at the TV screen as it turned off and put it away (Lord only knows where). He ran towards the city and looked up where he saw the giant Charizard.

Agent Q skidded to a halt as he looked up at the giant charizard over the trees.

“Ahaha! Quincy the Quagsire! How unexpected and by that I mean it was totally expected!” Heinz shouted from the mouth of the metal Charizard and pushed a button. A cage fired out from its belly and trapped Quagsire who looked up at the mad scientist angrily as he waved a ray gun.

“With you, my deadliest of deadly foes trapped, I’m free to make everyone tiny so that I may be a giant in the world! Behold! The Tinyinator! You see when I was back in the Kanto region as a young Doof I was wandering around a carnival when I accidentally got separated from my parents. I’m not sure if it’s accidental when your parents deliberately put you in a circus tent with a bunch of freaks and run from you, but that’s beside the point. You see when I was left in the circus I was surrounded by incredibly tall people, the worst of them were those dastardly stilt walkers. They made me feel small and insignificant, so now I shall make everyone small so that I can get a smug sense of superiority over the entire world!”

Doof laughed maniacally. As he did so Quagsire lifted the cage over his head. 

“Oh. That cage only had a side missing? No wonder it was so cheap. No matter you cannot beat this giant Charizard!”

Quagsire looked up in anticipation as Doof pulled a trigger on the joystick to make flames come out. However the flames came shooting out of Charizards mouth causing Doof to scream 

“Ayayayayayayayayaaaaaaaaaaaa!” for a good 10 seconds. Doof blinked a few times and coughed out some black smoke, his entire body charred and his hair on fire. Squirtle had retreated into his shell and came out unscathed just in time to put out the fire on Doofenshmirtz. 

“I really should have put the cockpit someplace else. Make a note Pofi! As for you Agent Q, I can still crush you though!” With that Quagsire dodged as a massive foot slammed down where he was once standing.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 30, 2011)

*Alex Benson
Side Arena of the Coliseum Stadium, Domino City, Sairu*​
It had been an exciting fight up until this point. Alex and Jack didn't hold back on each other as both trainers wanted to advance in to the next round. Despite looking nothing alike, the two had that in common, their love for competition and the desire to win showed, and the audience got behind the two. Simon and Mike continued to look closely at the action as Mudkip growled at Buneary for a bit before Jack finally decided to go for broke.

The red haired giant recognized that if he was to stay on the defensive he would lose this one no doubt. So he decided to go for broke and asked Buneary to unleashed a flurry of pound attacks upon Mudkip and try to win that way. For him that was the best move he could make at this point, considering which pokemon he wanted to send in next. Mike noted this being the pro that he was as Simon looked on at the brown furred rabbit going on the offensive one last time in this match. Alex didn't miss it either, Mudkip trying to shoot a Water Gun but missing narrowly.

Getting hit once Mudkip jumped back as Buneary, obviously tired and weakened, continued its attack. Jack wanted to steal this one, but Mudkip was no slouch either, jumping back as the rabbit pokemon attacked and evading attacks or at the very least decreasing the damage he took from the attacks that did land. "Alright Mudkip use Tackle!" Alex recognized that the attacks were coming in slower and slower so when he saw the opening he called for Mudkip to tackle the brown bunny.

Mudkip of course immediatelly responded with a vicious tackle to the body of Buneary, sending the pokemon to the ground with quite a bit of force. Buneary rolled to a stop, and just as the referee was about to stop the action, he saw that Buneary was still hanging on, although barely. Pushing itself back to its feet Jack's pokemon got ready for one last charge, Mike talking inside the commentary booth. "What heart displayed here by this little pokemon! Fantastic!!!"

Alex locked on and got a bit more serious. "You've got a good pokemon. But it won't be enough to defeat me and Mudkip. Mudkip use tackle again!" The little blue water pokemon cried out a long 'MUUUUD-KIP!' and again landed a vicious tackle, this time sending Buneary to the ground and knocking it out. Alex and Jack both looked on as Buneary tried to once again get back to its feet, but to no avail, as the referee quickly raised the flag. "*Buneary cannot continue! Mudkip is the winner!*" According to the rules Jack now had to call his pokemon back and send in his final pokemon for the match. Alex looked on, but he did note the fact that Mudkip wasn't at 100% right now. So he'd have to watch it... Which pokemon would Jack send in?

"Good opener to the broadcast. Mudkip showed once again what kind of punch it packs. Although you have to give props to Buneary as well, quite the little scraper Jack Pyro has there..."

*~ Flashback ~*​
As Sam stood up to her full height Alex actually had to look up to make eye contact with the Amazon beauty. She really had a presence about her that he never experienced before. She was tall, and to the Benson boy fascinating in the way she acted and thought. Agreeing to go out with Alex for some ice cream the young trainer smiled politely.

"Haha...haha... Ok." He laughed a bit uncomfortably as Sam made her joke about being cool as ice. It probably wasn't the best line to make someone laugh, but certainly he two of them had never quite seen people like each other before. Offering to lead Sam out of the trainer locker room the two of them would soon find themselves walking outside of the arena. Looking around one could see so many people walking around, shopping, playing games, eating, looking at pokemon. Really there weren't that many places that offered this type of scenery out there.

Alex looked around with Sam and Taps close by. "It's right over there." Pointing over to a large establishment Alex casually grabbed Sam's hand so they wouldn't get separated. After a few seconds when they reached the small store the cream haired boy let go of Sam's hand and offered her a seat. He too sat down, as within seconds a waiter appeared and offered two menu's to them. 

Having already been here once before Alex knew what he wanted. "I'll have the Palkia Split Deluxe and chocolate milkshake. Sam you should try it too, with chocolate syrup on top too." The polite waiter nodded and would wait to take Sam's order before tending to the order and retreating. Sam looked at Taps, who looked a bit more relaxed, but he still kept his distance. "So where are you from Sam? Is this your first time in Domino?" Adjusting his orange tie the rookie trainer asked as he leaned in a bit closer for a reply.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 30, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Alex Benson
> Side Arena of the Coliseum Stadium, Domino City, Sairu*​
> It had been an exciting fight up until this point. Alex and Jack didn't hold back on each other as both trainers wanted to advance in to the next round. Despite looking nothing alike, the two had that in common, their love for competition and the desire to win showed, and the audience got behind the two. Simon and Mike continued to look closely at the action as Mudkip growled at Buneary for a bit before Jack finally decided to go for broke.
> 
> ...



"Buneary. Return." he said calmly, sending the brown bunny back into its pokeball. "You did great, and as promised, I will give you a spa day." he grinned, kissed the ball, before minimizing it and tucking it neatly into his sash.

Then he took out another ball and sent out Zoan. Not to the field, but just beside him, so that he could talk to him.

"Rioooo!" the blue fighter cried, looking at Jack with uneasy eyes. "Zoia, come here." he said. Zoia happily waddled over to the side of Zoan. "Torchic, torchic." she said, holing out her small wing/hand to Zoan. Then Jack held out his hand. "Would you like to fight for me?" he asked with a smile.

Zoan backed away, and Jack had to admit that he lost this battle of the minds. At least for now.

"Ok, back into your ball then, where you are safe." he said, something that seemed to calm Zoan a bit.

"Then let's go pretty. It's your turn to shine!" he said, sending Zoia to the stage. Zoia let out a loud squeek, getting loud cheers from fans. In the perliminary round, Zoia was used as a finisher, and a strong one at that. In both rounds she managed to knock the opponents pokemon in one attack. 

He knew that was not going to happen this time, seeing as the opponent now was a water pokemon. And not a weak one either. 

As the referee started the round, Jack was quick to begin. "Zoia, Flamethrower combo!" he yelled out, making Zoia sprint towards Mudkip in a zigzag pattern while letting out large bursts of fire towards him. Then, when he got near enough, he let out a bigger burst of flames, and while the flames still obscured the view between them, Zoia used scratch.


----------



## WarAngel (Oct 31, 2011)

Jace was riding on his bicycle as fast as his little legs could peddle. Squirtle was sitting in his basket, cradling the injured Phanpy. After finding the local bullies beat up a defenseless pokemon, they felt it was there responsibility to take it to the Pokemon Center. 

Once the building came into sight, Jace felt a sense of relief. Him and Jace both jumped off of the bicycle, letting it fall to the ground, and ran inside of the building. Standing behind the counter was a lovely young lady with red hair and wearing a nurses uniform. "Nurse Joy! Nurse Joy! This Phanpy needs help!" 

Nurse Joy, followed by a Chansey, ran out from behind the counter. The nurse took the Phanpy from Squirtle and began to exam her. "Ohh, what happened? Never mind that, Chansey! Go prepare room 2. Jace, you and Squirtle wait out here."

Both Jace and Squirtle nodded their heads and went to go wait in the waiting room. They both just sat there, waiting to hear any news of the poor Phanpy.

*2 Hours Later*​
After waiting for nearly two hours Nurse Joy finally arrived. She walked up to Jace and Squirtle with a smile on her face. "Jace, Squirtle, Phanpy is doing just fine. She is actually up and running about in her room if you want to see her."

"Yes! I would love to!" Jace said, a smile beaming from his face. "Squirt-Squirtle!" Squirtle chimed in. The two then walked into Room 2 where the Phanpy was staying. Right when they opened the door, the Phanpy literally jumped up into Jace's arms and started giving him kisses with her trunk. Jace was getting red in the face. 

Nurse Joy then walked in right behind them. "Well, it looks like she likes you. Here, I brought these to help brighten up the room." Nurse Joy then put a pot down full of daisies on the table. Phanpy then jumped out of Jace's arms and ran towards the flowers. She studied them for a few seconds, then picked out her favorite daisy and place it behind her ear.

Jace and Squirtle both looked at each other, not saying anything, and nodded. Jace then turned towards the Phanpy and walked up to her. "Hey, Phanpy, would you like to join me and Squirtle?" Phanpy began to burst with happiness, she then started rolling around the room and jumped back into Jace's arms; giving him more kisses. "Haha! I'll take that as a yes." He then placed Phanpy down and pulled out a pokeball. Jace then noticed the daisy behind her ear. "Hmm... Phanpy, would you like to be called Daisy?" Phanpy nodded her head up and down, and saying "Phan! Phanp!" 

Jace then smiled. He tossed the pokeball at Daisy. The ball touched her head, and she instantly went inside it. The pokeball only shook a couple of times, but then stopped. Jace then bent down and picked up the pokeball, now carrying his new friend. "Welcome aboard Daisy! You ready to head out Squirtle?"

Squirtle nodded his head and let out a "Squirt-Squirtle!" The two then thanked Nurse Joy and finally started to head out of Merri Town.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2011)

Cursed panda said:


> He was slightly slow on his attack and the Aipom had managed to create one small slash protruding down the Cyndaquil's back. But immediately after the hit Dood started sending out a constant on and off stream of flames from his back. With not even a second in between each stream of flames it was a great shield. Any on-coming attacks would need to be timed perfectly or face getting burned by the fire-types back.
> 
> "As I said Staz. We need to turn up the heat!" He threw his hand into the air and the crowd roared with excitement.



Aipom barely escaped from the without a scratch while going back to the hole he came out from, now there were two holes  and Cyndaquil was relatively in the middle._"mmm....He is right, half-assed attacks won?t do"_ the black haired guy thought as he looked for a moment at the Cyndaquil, with those flames on his back, attack from behind would not be as effective as they would have been. Immediately he sat once again, something not really common when a trainer is in battle though soing it usually helped Staz to think of a strategy.

Seconds passed with no movement from both trainers until a new idea crossed Staz?s mind."Okay. Aipom, let?s play whack-a-mole!!"the guy said most probably confusing his opponent and whoever that would be watching the match.

After those words, Aipom came out of one of the holes and used swift, only to  run to the left side of Cyndaquil and dig a new hole there now with the fire pokemon in the middle of a triangle as the shinning stars were speeding against it. Before the stars could reach Dood, Aipom came out from the hole behind Cyndaquil "Aipom!!"it cried calling the attention of Rex?s pokemon as while making strange gestures"Aipom,pom,pom!".


_Among the public_

"Whack-a-mole, huh? nice one Staz"Tsuna said to himself noticing kind of what was the plan of the spiky-haired trainer


----------



## Bringer (Nov 1, 2011)

*Mike*

It was a bright day. Mike and his Turtwig was in the forest doing some training. Turtwig Razor leaf now! Turtwig The razor leaf cut deep in the tree. Damn it its still not strong enough!!! Im dissapointed Turtwig. I suppose we can go beat on some pokemon.Well Turtwig you know what to do. Turtwig begin twirling around shooting razor leaf around everywhere. It took seconds before we heard a war.

Hmm a roaring pokemon wonder what it could be. Mike looked at the direction the roar was coming from. A Ursaring!Get ready Turtwig The Ursaring came running in going for a swipe. Mike grabbed turtwig and jumped to the side avoiding it. Now Turtwig Turtwig begin blasting Razor leaf at the center of Ursaring stomach. 

Hmm still not strong enough to take on the Ursaring. Ursaring began charging a hyperbeam. Turtwig run around the Ursaring!! Turtwig begin doing that confusing the Ursaring and the Ursaring stopped charging the Hyperbeam. Now bite it on its stomach and throw it!!! Turtwig jumped on Ursaring stomach biting it hard and using all its strength to throw it at a tree knocking it out. Hmph. You did it Turtwig Said a mike with a smirk.


Your still not strong enough!! Time to continue training! Turtwig smiled and nodded.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 1, 2011)

*Pokemon Sanctuary...

The night of the Party...

Rin...*

The night had been magical.  It had been a joy to be around Yuki again, even though Jessie ruined things like usual, it still remained fun when they went out by the lake under the silvery moon.  After spending a bit of romantic time with Simon, Rin let her eyes roam the landscape from the safety of her boyfriend's arms.  Then a frown flitted across her face.  “I have to go do something...”  She said watching several pokemon disappearing into the trees.  “I'll be back in a bit...”  Rin gave Simon another kiss and hurried after her pokemon, along with some that seemed to live and thrive in the sanctuary.

The moon let off enough light that Rin didn't need assistance from an artificial source, of course where she was going Rin wouldn't dare use anything that wasn't natural.  Besides, if she wanted light she could ask the many pokemon around her and they would gladly supply her with it.  They surrounded her, the creatures that she called her own, that she called her family.  The young woman had always had that affect on pokemon, even as a child she could calm even the most ferocious ones.  It was then that her massive onyx slunk up behind her and lifted her onto his head.  They knew where they were going, they knew where she wanted to go.

Not long afterward they came upon a clearing, a heap of stone stood at the far end.  Just glancing at it one wouldn't think it was anything more than it appeared then as you moved closer you would realize it was shrine.  The pokemon began to mumble a bit and Rin smiled.  Just as the first she arrived in this spot, two small antenna appeared followed by two large blue eyes...

_*Flashback...*_

When the small green pokemon appeared from behind the shrine Rin stood completely still.  Something about it rang familiar in her mind.  Thoughts raced as she tried to place the pokemon that now hovered looking as wide eyed at her as she was at it.  Then it hit her.  Her mother and father use to read her stories about legendary pokemon when she was a child and she would sit for hours flipping through the books.  This one was in the books!

A tremor began to course through the young woman's body as she realized which pokemon it was.  “Celebi...” It was a hoarse whisper that came from her mouth as Rin continued to stare.  She was frozen to the spot, afraid to move, remembering what she had read about it.  The pokemon she was with began to crowd around her, their voice converging into a hum of sound.

“Celebi?”  It questions quietly, moving a bit closer to her as it seemed let its eyes roam over the pokemon, hearing each one as they spoke.  “Celebi bibibibibi!” It said excitedly, doing a somersault in the air flying right into Rin's face.  

Rin swallowed, Celebi's wide blue eyes stared directly into her own, in fact only inches from her face.  'What do you say to a legendary pokemon?' she questioned herself, though she never broke eye contact.  The wind gusted blowing lengths of her blonde hair forward, a few strands blowing gently against the pokemon's face.  “Hi...”  Rin mumbled, then wished she could take it back.  'Hi?  The first thing you say to legendary pokemon is Hi?' A small groan escaped her as the blush infused her cheeks.

“Celebi!”  It's eyes closed as it grinned widely.  “Bibibibibi!”  It again somersaulted but then bumped it's head against Rin's.  They looked at each other and Rin had to laugh along with this pokemon and those around her.  The young woman reached out and rubbed the bump on the small pokemon's head, causing it to grin again and rub against her hand before it reached out and did the same thing.

“You sure are cute.”  Rin said as it zipped away for a moment.  When it reappeared it held a heaping pile of berries in its hands.  “Why thank you...”  the young woman took a berry and popped it in her mouth as Celebi went about giving a piece to all the pokemon that were in the area.  They ate more, played some games, and just enjoyed life but soon Rin noticed the sun going down.  “I have to go...”

“Celebi?”  The pokemon looked sad for a moment.  “Celebi?!”  

“I...uh...”  She looked around at all the expectant eyes, not knowing what the pokemon had said but knew they expected an answer.  “I will come back soon.”  She said tentatively then when Celebi spun in its somersault she knew she had said the right thing.  Rin waved and headed back to the building.

When Rin decided to return to the sanctuary she was surprised to see that several hours had gone by.  At first she was eager to tell everyone what had happened, then decided for the moment, she wanted to keep this secret all to herself.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 2, 2011)

*Somewhere out there...

Kiya...*

The beginning of her journey wasn't turning out to be anything like she had planned.  Kiya had envisioned a wonderful meeting with her cousins, which she did get.  A wonderful birthday with Yuki, which she partially got to see, until Jessie started up.  Then a relaxing stay at the sanctuary that Rin and Simon owned, getting to know the pokemon there and helping out so she could hone her skills as a nurse.

Things weren't going as planned.  Kiya liked to have things planned.  Everything had its date and time, excluding of course anything that might need her healing skills.  Kiya had planned everything in her life she could.  It was probably the fact that her parents just let life and the tides take them wherever it wanted to.  Life of a Marine Pokeologist.  It didn't suit the young woman, her parents could keep that for themselves.

Things weren't going as planned.  Then on that fateful day, the day she was suppose to meet up with her favorite cousin.  That was when chaos struck.  It came in the form of a white haired man donning a long red jacket.  It came with a name of Dante...

“Alright!”  Kiya exclaimed trying to keep her feet under her as the big man drug her toward where she assumed they would find his quagsire.  Taking a deep breath she scowled.  “I don't smell your pokemon I smell...”  Her words were cut off as he picked up speed and headed for a building.  

“I really don't think he would be in here.”  Kiya said gasping for breath as he stopped.  Though her words were ignored as he yanked on the door handle.  A small jingle greeted them as the door swung open and the intoxicating aroma of cinnamon rolls rolled over them.  “Mmmm....”  The young woman couldn't resist the scene before her.  “We can take the time to have a bite to eat though.  I'm sure Quincy is fine.” 

Stepping forward Kiya smiled at the woman.  “I'll take one...”  She blushed slightly forgetting there was someone with her.  “Make that two.”  She chuckled glancing at Dante, for the moment the fact that he was still holding on to her hand forgotten.

“Certainly!”  The matronly woman behind the counter smiled back.  “I will assume it is for here?  Or should I wrap them to go?”

“For here is fine.  Need to savor things like these.”  Kiya smiled back then blushed deeper as she moved to get the money then had to yank her hand free.  “It smells so good, I think I'm drooling.”  Kiya chuckled setting the money down on the counter.  “I can already taste it, so gooey, the white icing so sweet...”  Kiya shivered in anticipation as she took hold of the plates and sat down at the table.  “Going to join me?”  She asked before taking a bite and letting out a little groan of pleasure.


----------



## WarAngel (Nov 2, 2011)

Riding his bicycle on the old dirt path was Jace and Squirtle. The sky high up above them was a beautiful bright blue with no clouds in sight, and the sun was beating down to the earth; warming up everything. With the shade from the trees and the cool breeze, it was a perfect day for traveling. 

Squirtle was asleep in his shell, but Jace was full of energy.  He wanted to get to Domino City as fast as he could. From what he understood, the department store is like no other department store ever, and he wants to see if he is able to buy a Pokedex there. Once he has his very own Pokedex he will be eligible to enter the Pokemon League, and then start getting his badges.  

As of this moment, Jace was truly happy. He was on the road, traveling with his best friend in the world, and exploring the pokemon world. When he was heading out of Merri Town, Jace had a couple of close calls. Once, Jace and Squirtle accidently disturbed a hive full of Beedrill, Kakuna, and Weedle. Another close call was when he let out Daisy to play, and train some with Squirtle. While training they woke up a sleeping Primeape. Let me tell you, never get on the wrong side of a Primeape. Jace had to literally ride his bicycle as fast as he could for two miles before the crazy monkey decided to leave them alone. Even though Jace has already experienced some wild times already on his journey so far, he was looking forward to even more.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 2, 2011)

*Rex Dragoon*

As Aipom came out of the first hole he fired off a round of swift, Rex watched carefully and observed the movements of the Aipom, how he suddenly ducked down to go elsewhere. It was a rather odd setup, the triangle. It was obvious that they where in some way trying to trap Dood and do something. _"Ring of Swift's? Collapsing the floor below him?"_ Rex thought hard and tried to draw a conclusion.

Meanwhile Cyndaquil without even needing the command sought out to dodge the incoming stars. Letting a few pass him and then it happened, Aipom came up. With a quick turn Dood faced the Aipom and watched his movements, being distracted from the still approaching projectiles soaring through the air. "The stars!"

But it was too late, three of the four remaining stars collided with Cyndaquil and sent him toward the floor. He laid there for a moment, the crowd in complete suspense and then he rose. Very slowly and hurt panting and the crowd went wild, it wasn't over yet. This match had to carry on. "Smoke em out! Top of the triangle! Fire Pledge!" Rex ordered and his Pokemon obeyed, limping at a rather fast rate he jumped out of the ring and came to the hole in the ground nearest to him. Then all at once he let out two small fire pledge's that both went toward the other holes. Wounded and hurt Dood sat down and began breathing hard awaiting the reaction to his latest attack.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 10, 2011)

*Lul...*

Lul looks at how excited the Girl was and she smiles, ?You can if you like.  Just be careful.  Oh!? she looks into her bag, then grabbing a bottle.  ?Pokemon that are around water a lot tend to relax more if they have water.  Here.? she holds the bottle, looks down at it, then up at the Azurill, then at Mira, who was wearing a dress, then down at herself, she sits down, taking off her shoes, socks, then rolling up her pant legs.  ?I'll do it.  It's easier for me to climb up in pants, then you in a dress.  Besides, the little Eevees need a careful eye.? she says, and begins to walk over to the boulder.  Klutz asleep once again, with Kai laying across his stomach.

Lul hops onto the side of the large rock, climbing up to the baby pokemon.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 6, 2011)

_*Caim Valentine*_​
*The Journey Begins.​*
Finally after many years of studying about pokemon, leaning their ways, their methods. Today concludes the end of all his studying and hard work. A dark brown haired boy, with eyes that gleamed the same color as his ruby amulet.

The young man who is named after one specific trainer that once captivated the heart of his mother. His name is Caim Valentine. Tall as he may be, he is still the age of 14. In his room, he laid on his bed with a remote control held firmly in his hand. 

The Pokemon League had been televised throughout the region, the young man enjoying the marvelous trainers engage each other in heated battle, as their pokemon demonstrated their flurry of attack and counters. Strategically planning things as powers clashed and techniques were countered. 

"Whoooaa."  

Lost in this televised show, he didn't noticed that it was almost time for him to head out and receive his pokemon from his mother. Who was about to meet him in the waterfall area...

*-CHING!!!--CHINGG!!!!-CHHIIINNGGG!!-*

The loud sound made the boy jump out of shock and fall from the chair he sat, his head smashed with the floor which caused a slight amount of pain build up, clenching his teeth and standing up, he ignored the pain and lifted the clock that made this large sound. The moment he noticed the time his eyes widen in shock he threw the clock at his bed and rushed out.

"Ah, man! How could I be so careless!? I'm gonna be late to meet mom! How could today, out all days do I decide to slack off!?"

He packed all the needed things he wished to take, got dressed and prepared, double checked everything, triple checked everything and headed out at the top of his speed towards the waterfall.

~*~​
Moments later he arrived where his mother was located, his breaths were heavy. His mother who wore that smile on her face, and had a small box held in her arms. 

"So... this is it?"

"Yes it is. I know I don't need to explain to you how all of this works, right?"

"Of course not, mom. It's just a few pokeballs. It's basic. However... to hold on in my hands... Now this is something books can't tell you. The sensation of holding a pokemon in your hands."

His mother handed him the box, he gently placed it on the floor. Five pokeball were separate from one blue one in the middle. Here was the pokemon given to him. Extending his hand he held that blue pokeball in his hand... Knowing that in here laid a pokemon chosen by his father himself... A sensation of both fear and excitement build up on him.

He gulped. 

"Go my pokemon!"

Throwing the ball into the after it had grew in size. After the ball gave a few twirls in the air, it released a shiny white light towards the ground. That soon started to take form. The moment he witnessed the pokemon before his eyes he smiled the ball made it's way down as he grabbed it and said.

"Hahah! A Mudkip!"

His mother smiled as he witnessed his young boy's reaction she walked towards him and said.

"And now, your journey begins. I can't stop you from going... You've grown so much. You look just like your father too. Please, promise me you'll take care son. Okay?"

A slight blush came across his face. His mother left only with those words and a small hug. His focus turned towards the mudkip who was on the ground. With a smile he leaned towards it and said.

"Hi, I'm Caim Valentine. Nice to meet you."

"Mudkip!"

"Well aren't you a cheerful little girl. Come on let's get you in this pokeball agian."

The mudkip stopped him before he could reach his pockets. Ah, so she was a rare case. 

"Alright. Let's not place you in then. Come one climb on my shoulder." 

Her eyes demonstrated happiness as she made her way towards his shoulder, with a nod. They made their forged their path to become one of the worlds greatest pokemon trainers.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 8, 2011)

*Jack Pyro - A fan, a Gift and a Pie*

Jack was disappointed when the entire tournament was canceled because of a large earthquake hitting the area. Parts of the arena areas was destroyed.

However, the earthquake was a blessing hidden within a curse for Jack. When the tremors started, he, as well as a few other trainers, saved severe people from the rubbles and falling debris. The fame he had gotten before was nothing compared to this.  People where amassing around him, asking questions and taking pictures.

"Wow, wow, relax." Jack said with frown, "I can't really talk right now, but feel free to take pictures." he said with a grin. Johanna and Staz where nowhere to be seen. They had been evacuated in midst of the chaos, and none of the temporary resting areas where housing them.

"Is she ok?" he thought, looking around some more. A older man, maybe in his early forties, strode directly towards him, his big belly bouncing in tact with his broad, stout steps. _"Jack Pyro! What a pleasant surprise to see you here!"_ he shouted with glee, speaking as if he was a near friend. Jack looked at him, trying to remember if he had met this person before, but came to the conclution that he only acted that way to appear friendly for the crowd. He had heard about sponsors before, but this was the first time he might actually meet one with an interest on himself. He smiled at the thought.

"Ah..hello there old friend." Jack said, playing along. But before they could walk away from the crowd, a little girl, no older then 5 or 6, walked towards him, stumbling right before she arrived by him. Jack lifted her up, and smile warmly. "Are you all right?" Jack asked, dusting of some dirt from the girls dress. The girl nodded, trying not to cry from the fall, but couldn't stop a few tears from falling. "So what can I do for you, fair lady." jack joked, getting a bright smile from the little girl. "Uhm, could i get your autograp?" she asked, holding out a pen with a spring that had a small cathead figurine on it's end, and a notebook. "Of course!" Jack said with a grin, taking the pen and notebook.

After writing something, he handed it back, roughing her hair a little. When she opened her notebook, it said, on the first page:

_To the cutest girl in the whole wide world, from your greatest fan, Jack Pyro._

The little girl lit up, smiling so wide and so sincerely that she could warm the coldest heart. The sponsor smiled warmly as he returned to him. _"You know how to charm the ladies."_ the man said, getting stern look from Jack. "She is a little girl, and I gave her something to cherish for years. I did what I felt like doing, nothing else. I might be incredibly handsome and charming, but I am no Don Juan." The look he gave the sponsor was that of power and truth. Then he smiled. "Let's instead talk about your..friendship.." he said with a grin.

"I want to give you a car." the fat man said straight, getting Jack to stop in his track. "What?" he asked, raisning his eyebrows high up.
_"I am sure you already understood I am a Pok?mon Trainer Sponsor, and because I know that you are a bright young man, I thought I would just get to the point."_ the older man tugged his round beard, grinning at the slightly surprised boy. _"I would like to sponsor your adventure, and in return, I only ask that you buy the products I am representing from time to time, appear at curtain events and drive the car I will be giving you. I work for the biggest Pok?mon Corporation out there, Snorlax Products, who own the place that make the car, the products you will have to buy, and that host the events you have to attain. So boy, are you interested?" _

Jack looked to the sky, thinking.

"I will think about it." he finally said.

_"Of course. And here, the car is a gift, so it is yours no matter what you decide._" the older man said, with a grin, handing Jack the keys.

_"Oh, and my name is Harold Caterpie."_ he added, before walking off, leaving Jack standing alone, baffled. 

Then, when he turned around to walk, he saw Johanna and Staz sitting in the restaurant area of the temporary camp. They where eating a pie. "Hehe, I wonder how they will react." he said to himself, walking over to them.


----------



## WarAngel (Dec 10, 2011)

After a few days, Jace finally arrived at Domino City. He was extremely saddened to see the destruction that was caused to the city by the unexpected and unexplained earthquake. Once seeing the destruction of the city up close, he began to recall the day that the earthquake happened.

~~~~~

_Flashback_

Miles outside of Domino City in a small Pokemon Center was Jace. While waiting for both Squirtle and Daisy to be healed from a tough battle he had earlier that day with an elderly gentleman, Jace decided to relax and watch the last few rounds of a tournament being held in Domino City on the television. 

He was a little down about the battle. Neither Squirtle or Daisy stood a chance against the man's Sceptile. Not only was Sceptile a grass type, which is Jace's downfall at the moment, but the elderly trainer was on a totally different level than Jace. Jace had to learn the hard way that he was still new to Pokemon Battling. 

Replaying the battle in his mind, trying to figure out ways that he could've done things differently, Jace didn't even notice someone sit right next to him. After a few seconds the person cleared their throat, catching Jace's attention. Slowly turning his head, he was surprised to find that the elderly trainer that he battled earlier was sitting next to him. Before Jace could gather his thoughts, the older man spoke.

"Hey there kid, it's good to see you again. The name is Kao, Professor Kao. I feel bad about earlier today, you seemed really down after our battle." 

Jace's head went down, feeling even more depressed and embarrassed, but after a quick second his head flew back with a smile and faced Professor Kao. "Don't feel bad Professor! Sooner or later you will see me on tv being the Pokemon Champ! This will probably be the last battle I lose anyways." Jace joked.

Professor Kao instantly smiled and began to utter a chuckle. "Hehehe, you remind me of myself when I was younger, kid. By the way, what is your name?"

Jace smiled and stretched out his hand. "The name is Jace, Jace Sheldon, sir." 

The Professor stretched his hand out to, and they shook each others hands. Professor Kao smiled and was about to say something when all of a sudden everything began to shake. The tremors weren't terrible; not at all, but the television instantly showing the tournament turned to nothing but static, and the lights began to flicker. The tremors only lasted for a few seconds. 

Once everything was over Nurse Joy spoke over the intercom. "Attention everyone, all your pokemon are okay, so please do not worry. I have received news that there was a terrible earthquake in Domino City. I will update you all once I hear more."

Jace quickly went to the nearest window, watching all the wild pokemon runaway from a certain direction. He imagined that was the direction Domino City was located at. He then felt a hand grab his shoulder, he turned and saw Professor Kao. 

Professor Kao gazed out through the window. "Jace, I need to go, but I wanted to give you something before I leave." He then reached in his pocket and pulled out a Pokedex. "Jace, this is my Pokedex. I feel that you could use it more than me, and I feel that you will become a great trainer with it." 

Jace was in shock. A Pokedex was the one thing he has been wanting, he was even prepared to pay for one too when he finally reached Domino City. Jace was about to thank Professor Kao, but the Professor turned around and began to rummage through his bag.

"Jace," said the Professor, "there is one more thing I would like to give you." Professor Kao then pulled out a Pokemon Egg! "I feel that where I am going I won't be able to take care of this egg properly, so may I ask that you take care of it? I know it is a lot of responsibility, but as of right now I don't know who I can give this to..."

Jace took the egg, holding it in one hand and holding the pokedex in the other. "Professor Kao, I can't thank you enough. I promise that I will take care of this Pokemon Egg and use this Pokedex to good use. Again, thank you." Jace wanted to jump up and down; his happiness and energy was about to burst forth, but he restrained himself since he didn't want to accidentally injure the baby pokemon in the egg.  

The Professor smiled and then grabbed his bag and headed out the door. He then yelled over his shoulder while he left. "When that egg hatches, look me up and give me a call!"

Jace then smiled and nodded his head.

~~~~~

Jace then road his bike into the city, and Squirtle sitting in his basket holding the egg. Since Squirtle saw the egg he has been taking care of it like it was his own.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 11, 2011)

*Johanna...*

The earthquake was crazy and Johanna gave a shiver as she thought about it.  It wasn't easy getting the pokemon and people out but she did the best she could.  That was when she met the tall dark haired woman again.  Johanna had talked to her before, she had given the young woman several tips on her drawing and showed her how to use the oil paints, an endeavor that Johanna had wanted to try for ages.

Between the two of them they were able to help people that had been pinned by debris or were just too terrified to move.  “I think that was the last of them.  I can't see anymore.”  Johanna said to the woman.

“Yeah...”  Yuki looked toward the sky where her pokemon flew, essentially giving them an aerial view.  “Come on, we better get out of here in case this isn't structurally sound anymore.”

Johanna nodded and followed her out and to the outside meeting areas.  “What do you think caused it?”  she asked but Yuki only shrugged, it was obvious she was thinking about something, though Johanna figured it had to do with what had just happened.

“I'm glad I ran into you, Johanna.  Now that this happened I don't think I would have been able to find you.”  She rubbed the back of her neck as she stopped.  “You see I have this friend and she loves to go on adventures, loves to help, and she loves art of any type.  Problem is I really don't go on adventures anymore.”

“Oh?  What would you like me to do?  I will help as best I can.”  Johanna looked slightly confused but Yuki smiled.

“What you can do is take Smeary with you.”  Yuki unclasped a pokeball and a Smeargle popped out. “Smeary this is the girl I was telling you about.”  she gestured toward Johanna.

“Smeargle?  Smeargle!”  The pokemon said almost excitedly.   

“Take good care of her.”  Yuki said tossing the pokemon's ball at Johanna.

“Of course I will.”  Johanna squealed happily.  

“I've got to run but remember you can find me at the sanctuary.”  Yuki hugged Smeary, waved at Johanna, and walked off to do whatever it was that Yuki does.

“Thanks!”  Johanna called before introducing the pokemon to their new friend.

Afterward Johanna stood and looked around.  “I think we should try to find Staz and Jack.”  She said and gestured toward the pokemon, making sure they stayed close and wouldn't get seperated.  It wasn't long before she spotted Staz sitting at table.  Johanna walked up running her hand across his back then dropped down in the chair next to him.  “Glad your okay Staz.”  She bumped her shoulder against his and was going to ask if he had seen Jack but that was when she spotted him.  “Jack!  Over here!”  She yelled and waved as he walked over.  “I was worried.  I'm glad you're okay.”  She smiled and would have stood up but she was feeling a bit shaky.


----------

